# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  NV CAUCUS-GOERS:  Please post your observations / live results in this thread!

## Bama Boy

Folks out there in the caucus' this morning, please post your impressions / observations / live results here for all of us viewing from home!

Thanks!

----------


## Bama Boy

Heres a few Twitter blurbs I've picked up so far




> @RalstonFlash
> Yes, tweeps, will be lines at skls. But crowd at 1 large HS not as big as '08, insider reports. And remember: 1000s of volunteers. #nvcaucus





> @daveweigel
> 181 voters in this precinct, 10 voters showed up for caucus. #winning

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Best thing we can hope for is a low turnout. Come on sand storm!

----------


## sailingaway

> Best thing we can hope for is a low turnout. Come on sand storm!


I don't know that that matters here. All the groups expected are the highly motivated ones, I think.

----------


## braane

> @judejoffeblock
> Speaker for Paul tells precinct that candidate isn't anti war, is only veteran in race.#nvcaucus


In reference to a Henderson precint

----------


## pauliticalfan

Keep these updates coming, from Twitter and elsewhere.

----------


## Bama Boy

> @daveweigel
> Advantage for Mitt in this room: The Paul people in this caucus are wallflowers. The Romney people all volunteered to be delegates.


Don't get too discouraged.  Good thing is I've heard nothing about Newt in my twitter feed.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

This thread looks to be unofficial

----------


## georgiaboy

Go Nevada!

----------


## sailingaway

> Don't get too discouraged.  Good thing is I've heard nothing about Newt in my twitter feed.


crap

----------


## sailingaway

daveweigel daveweigel 
In total surprise, discussion of candidates devolving into argument about Ron Paul and Israel #NVcaucus

----------


## sailingaway

ryanmfhamilton ryan hamilton 
@nvgop no ballots at Rancho HS. Come on, dudes. #nvcaucus

Astrid_NV Astrid Vianney 
"@KristiJourdan: #nvcaucus upstairs at GVHS overflowing in a few rooms. One woman fanning herself it's so hot. Outside people shiver" 1% lol

Uhg: 

NevadansforNewt NevadansforNewt 
On the ground in RENO Doors are open and it's between #NEWT or mittens #nvcaucus #nvgop #nevadacaucus @newtgingrich @NYKellen @therightmixx

mind you, that is Newt's group saying that.

SovernNation Doug Sovern 
Counting the votes at one #NVcaucus location in Vegas pic.twitter.com/r93mGP1C

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> ryanmfhamilton ryan hamilton 
> @nvgop no ballots at Rancho HS. Come on, dudes. #nvcaucus
> 
> Astrid_NV Astrid Vianney 
> "@KristiJourdan: #nvcaucus upstairs at GVHS overflowing in a few rooms. One woman fanning herself it's so hot. Outside people shiver" 1% lol


Green Valley High School is in the heart of Paul Country.  I suspect that the precinct HQ is in votes at GVHS

----------


## pauliticalfan

Also, it seems incredibly early for our supporters to be able to get out and caucus. 9 AM on a Saturday morning? Yikes.

----------


## carterm

@daveweigel
daveweigel
Of the 10, 7 speak up: 2 for Paul, 2 for Santorum, 3 for Romney. (One Paul person said he switched from Gingrich.) #NVcaucus

----------


## MelissaWV

> Also, it seems incredibly early for our supporters to be able to get out and caucus. 9 AM on a Saturday morning? Yikes.


If you can't wake up before that for the future of the nation, then it deserves its doom.

----------


## Bama Boy

Jude Joffe-Block @judejoffeblock

Precinct 7652 liked Romney best: 18 for him, 7 for Paul, 3 for Gingrich in vote tally #nvcaucus

----------


## BUSHLIED

> Don't get too discouraged.  Good thing is I've heard nothing about Newt in my twitter feed.


Ugh, Weigel following the Paul camp around. Whatever.

----------


## PaleoPaul

Low turnout?  Oh, boy.  This could go either way for us.

----------


## sailingaway

SovernNation Doug Sovern 
Lots of media watching as #NVcaucus ballots are tallied. pic.twitter.com/cW6YJvfC


I wish I thought it would be like that in all areas.  Media are a pain, but transparency of vote count, I am all for.

----------


## carterm

Zac_Petkanas Zac Petkanas 
From NV GOP operative MT @Tibiellis Rancho HS had over 800 ppl caucus in 2008 today only about 150 #nvcaucus #noenthusiasm to unseat POTUS

----------


## andrew1229649

I think low turn out means Romney's people are staying home b/c of the presumed sweep. We shall see.

----------


## rb3b3

im reading this thread every second and i dont know if i should be happy or sad lol i have no idea!

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Varin

> I think low turn out means Romney's people are staying home b/c of the presumed sweep. We shall see.


Think the LDS people will turn out to vote no mater what.

----------


## rb3b3

IS LOW TURNOUT GOOD OR BAD FOR US????????????????????????

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> @jamesonmedia:
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE EXTREMELY LOW TURNOUT.


If this was connecticut and RP was not in the race, no way im waking up early saturday morning to go vote

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## pauliticalfan

> IS LOW TURNOUT GOOD OR BAD FOR US????????????????????????


It depends who turns out. If our people show up, then it's good, but if it's low turnout because our people aren't showing up, then yeah...

----------


## CTRattlesnake

LOL




> The two minute rule on speeches is out the window in this room. #nvcaucus

----------


## Varin

Get the feeling Romney is doing great but Paul got real shoot at second. Just a hunch of twitter feeds.

----------


## sailingaway

> Low turnout?  Oh, boy.  This could go either way for us.



twitter was saying overall looks high.  I think it depends on location.

----------


## carterm

it should be known that many places are saying heavy turnout too; might balance each other.

----------


## braane

> IS LOW TURNOUT GOOD OR BAD FOR US????????????????????????


Campaign claims they have id'd a lot of voters (over Romney vote from last time). Low turnout would be fantastic, if all of the voters we id'd showed up. I am seeing a lot of tweets about low turnouts, much more than tweets about high turnouts.

----------


## rb3b3

> It depends who turns out. If our people show up, then it's good, but if it's low turnout because our people aren't showing up, then yeah...


i have a very hard time imagining ron paul people not showing up.... am i wrong about that? we have the most dedicated supporters out of them all by far!

----------


## sailingaway

> Get the feeling Romney is doing great but Paul got real shoot at second. Just a hunch of twitter feeds.


Remember that late night one at the school named after Gingrich's lobbyist backer though.  They will have reports of how the earlier ones went and will try to up their numbers accordingly. Presumably every parent at that school feels indebted in some measure to this donor.

----------


## Varin

Think Saturday morning is good for Romney in general.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## robmpreston

So far results show Romney winning big with Paul in second across the board.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> daveweigel: Tally for precinct 6729 preference poll: Romney 9, Paul 2, Santorum 2. Are we ready to call this? #NVcaucus


Is Gingrich still a favorite to win second? I don't see it.

Mitt is probably going to win, but who cares. If we can get second, that's good for us.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## sailingaway

daveweigel daveweigel 
Tally for precinct 6729 preference poll: Romney 9, Paul 2, Santorum 2. Are we ready to call this? #NVcaucus

----------


## rb3b3

> from dave weigel's twitter


who is this guy dave weigel????? he seems biased i dont know who is though...

----------


## PaleoPaul

I'm guessing places like Washoe County and Clark County will get high turnout, due to their population.

----------


## sailingaway

> Is Gingrich still a favorite to win second? I don't see it.
> 
> Mitt is probably going to win, but who cares. If we can get second, that's good for us.


He will OWN the special caucus tonight at the school named after the Gingrich billionaire lobbyist backer.

----------


## rp2012win

> So far results show Romney winning big with Paul in second across the board.


what results

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> I think low turn out means Romney's people are staying home b/c of the presumed sweep. We shall see.


Forget it.

Mormons vote.  It's what they do.

IT'S ALL THEY DO!!!!!!!!! 

If turnout is low, it is likely coming out of Gingrich's and Frothy's people.  You have to contact these people to let them know where to go and when to be there.

----------


## Varin

so far it seems to bee Great Romney good Paul?

----------


## Bama Boy

> Remember that late night one at the school named after Gingrich's lobbyist backer though.  They will have reports of how the earlier ones went and will try to up their numbers accordingly. Presumably every parent at that school feels indebted in some measure to this donor.


Its estimated only 500 people will vote at that location. Peanuts that won't effect the outcome of the vote.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Looks like Mitt will run away with it, but we snag second

----------


## sailingaway

> who is this guy dave weigel????? he seems biased i dont know who is though...


He is sort of biased. He was at reason.  Sort of a left/beltwayestablishement/libertarian.  He has a love/hate relationship with us, but at least knows what interests us and writes for us a lot more than others.  He said he voted for Ron in the primary in 2008.  It is possible.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> daveweigel daveweigel 
> Tally for precinct 6729 preference poll: Romney 9, Paul 2, Santorum 2. Are we ready to call this? #NVcaucus


Oof.  That's in a part of town I'd have liked to see us do better in.

----------


## sailingaway

> Its estimated only 500 people will vote at that location. Peanuts that won't effect the outcome of the vote.


500 is not an upper limit, and it is a big 'margin' in any event.

----------


## rb3b3

> He is sort of biased. He was at reason.  Sort of a left/beltwayestablishement/libertarian.  He has a love/hate relationship with us, but at least knows what interests us and writes for us a lot more than others.  He said he voted for Ron in the primary in 2008.  It is possible.


thank you

----------


## Bama Boy

> who is this guy dave weigel????? he seems biased i dont know who is though...


He follows conservative politics for Slate.com. He is very snarky, so you can't have thin skin reading his posts, but he provides comprehensive coverage that hardly anyone else can provide.

----------


## carterm

daveweigel daveweigel 
Advantage for Mitt in this room: The Paul people in this caucus are wallflowers. The Romney people all volunteered to be delegates.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> RalstonFlash: Random precinct report: Romney (20), Newt (4), Paul (1), Santorum (1). Only 10 of 26 are Mormon. #nvcaucus


...

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Remember that late night one at the school named after Gingrich's lobbyist backer though.  They will have reports of how the earlier ones went and will try to up their numbers accordingly. Presumably every parent at that school feels indebted in some measure to this donor.


Are you kidding???

The school (if I'm thinking of the right one) way the hell out on the edge of Summerlin.  Most of the people in the Valley couldn't even find it with a map.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Remember, a lot of these tweets are coming from Vegas and other urban areas, people in the middle of the desert are not likely to use twitter...

----------


## Varin

Think the time is beneficial for Romney.

----------


## rb3b3

> Remember, a lot of these tweets are coming from Vegas and other urban areas, people in the middle of the desert are not likely to use twitter...


ct help me out here, based off the posts in this thread and peoples tweets on whats going on in nevada, can you sum it up for me so far??? how are we looking based off these tweets?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> RalstonFlash: Anyone w/precinct results, tweet 'em at me. So far seeing Romney crushing everyone and Paul not showing well. But larger ones not done.


Wow. I don't know what to say... Wtf.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Wow. I don't know what to say... Wtf.


Still early, and our strength is the rural counties where reporters dont go

----------


## rb3b3

> Wow. I don't know what to say... Wtf.


you might be a good person, but in all honesty, i cant stand your posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> Are you kidding???
> 
> The school (if I'm thinking of the right one) way the hell out on the edge of Summerlin.  Most of the people in the Valley couldn't even find it with a map.


exactly, so only those organized by individual emails from Gingrich's donor will be there.

----------


## rb3b3

> Still early, and our strength is the rural counties where reporters dont go


ok cool thanks for your help. if you see anything positive please post it... already sick of the negative posts in this thread

----------


## sailingaway

KimAndCreepshow Kim Orr 
An 82 year old man whose been following Ron Paul's career for years just have suuuch a great speech! #ronpaul

----------


## Sarge

The last chance saloon is open at 7pm. Any Ron Paul person that didn't show up this am. needs to flood the place tonight at the Newt causus location. Loosing on a low voter turn out should not be an option.

It would sort of be nice to beat Newt at that location.

----------


## carterm

> KimAndCreepshow Kim Orr 
> An 82 year old man whose been following Ron Paul's career for years just have suuuch a great speech! #ronpaul


she's a delegate too

----------


## PaleoPaul

> ok cool thanks for your help. if you see anything positive please post it... already sick of the negative posts in this thread


ANYTHING that shows us beating Gingrich is POSITIVE, IMO.  We gotta keep owning that guy, so that he's in the political basement by Super Tuesday.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> exactly, so only those organized by individual emails from Gingrich's donor will be there.


You think Shel Adelson is writing individual emails to friends to get them to caucus for Gingrich?  You think his people are doing this?

----------


## rb3b3

> ANYTHING that shows us beating Gingrich is POSITIVE, IMO.  We gotta keep owning that guy, so that he's in the political basement by Super Tuesday.


ok gotcha... thanks

----------


## Mark37snj

Fox just said Delegates are binding and that every 3.5% of the vote gets a Delegate.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

Just got a report from precinct 3602, Clark County.  Romney 36, Paul 7, Grinch 4, Frothy 2.

----------


## sailingaway

later when results officially start to come in (tonight presumably) you can watch them here: http://www.pbs.org/newshour/vote2012/map/live.html

----------


## Lucille

> Mitt is probably going to win, but who cares. If we can get second, that's good for us.


Identity politics.  Mormons will vote for Mormons (see the disaster that is Harry frickin Reid).

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Mitt is going to crush everyone





> Unofficial Becker Middle #NVCaucus- 56 votes for Mitt Romney, 8 for Ron Paul, 3 for Newt Gingrich, and 3 for Rick Santorum

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Just got a report from precinct 3602, Clark County.  Romney 36, Paul 7.



What about the others?!

----------


## sailingaway

> You think Shel Adelson is writing individual emails to friends to get them to caucus for Gingrich?  You think his people are doing this?


essentially, you bet I do.  Maybe not personally, but yeah, that is exactly what I think.  I think he has a bunch of email lists.

----------


## affa

> You think Shel Adelson is writing individual emails to friends to get them to caucus for Gingrich?  You think his people are doing this?


Have you heard of buses?  The guy has donated $10 million already.  Busing people to caucuses is chump change.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Were still in 2nd




> Precinct 7422 Romney 14, Gingrich 5, Paul 7, Santorum 2 #nvcaucus @reviewjournal

----------


## AngryCanadian

So how is it looking? Second place?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Mitt is going to crush everyone


Geez. Yeah, he's probably gonna get north of 50%... to be expected though. We just need to exceed expectations.

----------


## Varin

Fear the time is bad for Paul´s young supporters not everyone is hardcore but still looks like second.

----------


## Lightweis

wow romney is really pissing me off.. impressive feat so far though for mit

----------


## sailingaway

> So how is it looking? Second place?


after all the regular caucuses the 'Gingrich Caucus' is still to come tonight, so we won't know.

----------


## sailingaway

> Were still in 2nd


in that one. They are coming from all over.

----------


## Varin

I think second place with over 20% would bee great will give a little bump.

----------


## sailingaway

MsShaynaT Shayna Hayes 
Unofficial Results Shadow Ridge #NVCaucus- 5 for Ron Paul, 2 for Romney, 2 for Santorum, 1 for Gingrich

----------


## sailingaway

ryanmfhamilton ryan hamilton 
3 speeches in favor of Ron Paul. LOL. #nvcaucus

----------


## rb3b3

> MsShaynaT Shayna Hayes 
> Unofficial Results Shadow Ridge #NVCaucus- 5 for Ron Paul, 2 for Romney, 2 for Santorum, 1 for Gingrich


ok!!!!!!!!!!! here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PaleoPaul

FINALLLY a precinct where we're in FIRST!

----------


## The Tatami Galaxy

I just don't understand how Mitt can do this.

----------


## braane

Beat me to it.

----------


## specsaregood

> He is sort of biased. He was at reason.  Sort of a left/beltwayestablishement/libertarian.  He has a love/hate relationship with us, but at least knows what interests us and writes for us a lot more than others.  He said he voted for Ron in the primary in 2008.  It is possible.


Wasn't he snagged in that journoLIST exposure?

----------


## sailingaway

MsShaynaT Shayna Hayes 
Unofficial Results Cimarron Memorial MS #NVCaucus- 6 for Newt, 6 for Santorum, 19 for Mitt, 9 for Ron Paul

----------


## carterm

> MsShaynaT Shayna Hayes 
> Unofficial Results Shadow Ridge #NVCaucus- 5 for Ron Paul, 2 for Romney, 2 for Santorum, 1 for Gingrich


WOO TAKE THAT ROMNEY

----------


## sailingaway

cbizzkit Craig Berrett 
#NVCaucus results for precinct 3602. MITT ROMNEY: 36, Ron Paul: 7, Newt: 4, Santorum: 2.

----------


## specsaregood

> after all the regular caucuses the 'Gingrich Caucus' is still to come tonight, so we won't know.


So what are teh rules for that thing?  Anybody that missed the early morning caucus can go to that?

----------


## tsai3904

> Fox just said Delegates are binding and that every 3.5% of the vote gets a Delegate.


Yea, that's right.  Every 100/28 = 3.57% of the vote equals 1 delegate.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Looks like MItt is killing everyone in heart of the cities, were winning some of the more rural areas





> Unofficial Results Shadow Ridge #NVCaucus- 5 for Ron Paul, 2 for Romney, 2 for Santorum, 1 for Gingrich

----------


## giovannile07

> MsShaynaT Shayna Hayes 
> Unofficial Results Shadow Ridge #NVCaucus- 5 for Ron Paul, 2 for Romney, 2 for Santorum, 1 for Gingrich


Yeah!!!  A strong second would be good, but I'd be so happy if we somehow came out with first. Mostly because this older guy in my Expository Writing class probably in his thirties or forties saw my Ron Paul buttons and is like saying Oh so Ron Paul lost Florida. He doesn't seem to hate Ron Paul, but he seems to taunt me saying he didn't win anything yet, but I told him that he's going to states he knows he'll win a good amount.

----------


## sailingaway

SpencerLubitz Spencer Lubitz 
@RalstonFlash Voters at GVHS say disorganization lead voters 2 leave before casting actual votes. #nvcaucus #VoterProblems #ktnv
3 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> What about the others?!


Mitt 36, Our Hero 7, Grinch 4, Frothy 2.

----------


## sailingaway

kafbst Kathleen 
Classroom was a deadzone. Done now & back online. Ron Paul won the room. #nvcaucus

----------


## The Tatami Galaxy

> cbizzkit Craig Berrett 
> #NVCaucus results for precinct 3602. MITT ROMNEY: 36, Ron Paul: 7, Newt: 4, Santorum: 2.


Who the hell is going and voting for him?!

----------


## carterm

ryanmfhamilton ryan hamilton 
Final results of precinct 4606: Ron Paul - 8. Mitt Romney - 2. #nvcaucus

----------


## QWDC

"Final results of precinct 4606: Ron Paul - 8. Mitt Romney - 2. #nvcaucus"


I enjoyed that one.

----------


## sailingaway

ashleypowers Ashley Powers 
Guess what #precinct1721? U didn't let me back in & I still know how u voted. Mitt 60, Newt 42, Paul 8, Rick 8. Maybe I am a spy. #nvcaucus

----------


## sailingaway

MsShaynaT Shayna Hayes 
Unofficial results from Sun city (one of the largest precincts in Clark Co. #NVCaucus) Romney wins handily

----------


## CTRattlesnake

So....whos been keeping count lol

----------


## rb3b3

> kafbst Kathleen 
> Classroom was a deadzone. Done now & back online. Ron Paul won the room. #nvcaucus


love it!

----------


## sailingaway

ryanmfhamilton ryan hamilton 
Final results of precinct 4606: Ron Paul - 8. Mitt Romney - 2. #nvcaucus

----------


## rb3b3

> ryanmfhamilton ryan hamilton 
> Final results of precinct 4606: Ron Paul - 8. Mitt Romney - 2. #nvcaucus


yesssssssssssssssssssssss you mother fukers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 BOOM TAKE THAT!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Las Vegas precinct 4604: PAUL: 8, ROMNEY: 2 #nvcaucus #ronpaul
> 34


Woot

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> cbizzkit Craig Berrett 
> #NVCaucus results for precinct 3602. MITT ROMNEY: 36, Ron Paul: 7, Newt: 4, Santorum: 2.


That's in Sen. Barbara Cevgaske's district.  See endorsed Romney.  turns out no other campaign asked her.

Including ours.

----------


## Drex

Natasha Sushenko @bitingbedbugz
#NVCaucus Precinct 1395: Romney 28; Paul 5; Gingrich 6; Santorum 5.

----------


## AngryCanadian

Looking great so far!

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @uwdomke: @RalstonFlash precinct results from Searchlight: Newt 8, Paul 7, Romney 3, Santorum 3. #uwelectioneye /#reidcountry #nvcaucus

----------


## Drex

Tibi Ellis @Tibiellis  
#nvcaucus RHS exit poll latino vote *60% for Ron Paul* 20% each Romney and Newt 0% santo @RalstonFlash

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> MsShaynaT Shayna Hayes 
> Unofficial results from Sun city (one of the largest precincts in Clark Co. #NVCaucus) Romney wins handily


Nu surprise there.  All retirees.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

I just checked the precinct map.

Anything from the high 2000's to 5000 is from Las Vegas

----------


## sailingaway

Tibiellis Tibi Ellis 
#nvcaucus RHS exit poll latino vote 60% for Ron Paul 20% each Romney and Newt 0% santo @RalstonFlash

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Tibi Ellis @Tibiellis  
> #nvcaucus RHS exit poll latino vote *60% for Ron Paul* 20% each Romney and Newt 0% santo @RalstonFlash


very nice.

----------


## 1836

ashleypowers Ashley Powers 
Guess what #precinct1721? U didn't let me back in & I still know how u voted. Mitt 60, Newt 42, Paul 8, Rick 8. Maybe I am a spy. #nvcaucus

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## sailingaway

bitingbedbugz Natasha Sushenko 
#NVCaucus Precinct 1395: Romney 28; Paul 5; Gingrich 6; Santorum 5.

----------


## rb3b3

> I just checked the precinct map.
> 
> Anything from the high 2000's to 5000 is from Las Vegas


ct how are we expected to do in las vegas?

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## 1836

SovernNation Doug Sovern 
Total of 3 precincts counted so far at Becker Middle School: #Romney 58% #Gingrich 23% #Paul 12% Santorum 6% #NVcaucus #GOP2012

----------


## sailingaway

SovernNation Doug Sovern 
Total of 3 precincts counted so far at Becker Middle School: #Romney 58% #Gingrich 23% #Paul 12% Santorum 6% #NVcaucus #GOP2012

----------


## rp2012win

Doug Sovern @SovernNation  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
3 caucus meetings so far, all won by #Romney. 2nd one was close: Mitt 47% Newt 40 Paul 11.* Lots of seniors there.* #NVcaucus #GOP2012

YUCK

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> ct how are we expected to do in las vegas?


Romney won it with 60% of the vote in 08, expect more of the same. If Gingrich is going to do well, he's going to need to do it here, he doesnt have much support elsewhere

----------


## Drex

> bitingbedbugz Natasha Sushenko 
> #NVCaucus Precinct 1395: Romney 28; Paul 5; Gingrich 6; Santorum 5.


Natasha Sushenko 
Last minute vote brings precinct 1395 to 29 votes for Romney. #NVCaucus



ughhhhhhhh :/

----------


## 1836

Tibiellis Tibi Ellis 
#nvcaucus #latinovote exit poll 60% Ron Paul 20% each romney and newt 0% Santo tracking #hispanicvotes
34 seconds ago

----------


## 1836

AnjeanetteDamon Anjeanette Damon 
Precinct 7731: Paul: 8; Romney: 7; Santorum: 4; Gingrich: 3. #nvcaucus
29 seconds ago

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Doug Sovern @SovernNation  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> 3 caucus meetings so far, all won by #Romney. 2nd one was close: Mitt 47% Newt 40 Paul 11.* Lots of seniors there.* #NVcaucus #GOP2012
> 
> YUCK


Brainwashed fools dont worry we are still in second.

----------


## Drex

Anjeanette Damon 
Precinct 7731: Paul: 8; Romney: 7; Santorum: 4; Gingrich: 3. #nvcaucus

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> bitingbedbugz Natasha Sushenko 
> #NVCaucus Precinct 1395: Romney 28; Paul 5; Gingrich 6; Santorum 5.


That's a problem.  I know that precinct.  We should have handled that one easily.

----------


## sailingaway

ryanmfhamilton ryan hamilton 
Now no one knows what to what to do with delegate applications! #nvcaucus

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## tsai3904

marinakashima Mari Nakashima
@ralstonflash Precinct 6734 Paul 10 Romney 7 Gingrich 2 Santorum 0. SW, Sierra Vista HS. #fitw #nv2012

----------


## Sarge

Wow impressive on the Latino vote. 

I hope Mitt's wins come in early and then we take over. I am guessing either Newt or Rick will be dropping out soon, if these number keep up in Nevada and Maine. 

Keep the good news coming.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> AWESOME


Those are the numbers I want to see!!

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## 1836

NicoleLCordova Nicole Cordova 
Precinct 7500 votes for Mitt Romney 20 , Ron Paul 5, Newt and Santorum with 2 #NVCaucus yfrog.com/ob94394475j

----------


## sailingaway

AnjeanetteDamon Anjeanette Damon 
Precinct 7731: Paul: 8; Romney: 7; Santorum: 4; Gingrich: 3. #nvcaucus

the problem is that it will take a lot of little ones where Ron does well to make of the big Clark county ones where Gingrich has a close second.

----------


## rb3b3

we are winning precints!!!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  SS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Doesn't seem like we're turning out many supporters today. We seem to be sneaking out 2nd place as a trend but it isn't by much. Hope the campaign can turn out the anti-morning crowd for that billionaire fest later on.

----------


## PaleoPaul

If we're going to beat Newt, we HAVE to do it in Washoe County and Clark County.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## sailingaway

guyadams Guy Adams 
Newt? Newt? Wherefore art though? RT @myorthopal: RT @ryanmfhamilton: Final results of precinct 4606: Ron Paul- 8. Mitt Romney-2. #nvcaucus

----------


## sailingaway

NicoleLCordova Nicole Cordova 
Precinct 7500 votes for Mitt Romney 20 , Ron Paul 5, Newt and Santorum with 2 #NVCaucus yfrog.com/ob94394475j

----------


## PaleoPaul

> Doesn't seem like we're turning out many supporters today. We seem to be sneaking out 2nd place as a trend but it isn't by much. Hope the campaign can turn out the anti-morning crowd for that billionaire fest later on.


I thought that billionaire caucus didn't count for squat?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Once you get away from the retirement areas in Vegas, Newt is getting crushed

----------


## sailingaway

RNPulliam ryan pulliam 
Precinct #5552 results: Mitt 10 Newt 7 RP 5 Rick 1 #NVcaucus

----------


## happyphilter

You would think RP supporters would turn out in higher numbers...

----------


## 1836

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @AnjeanetteDamon: More votes: Precinct 7411: Romney: 10; Paul: 3; Gingrich: 2; Santorum: 1. #nvcaucus

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @AnjeanetteDamon: More votes: Precinct 7411: Romney: 10; Paul: 3; Gingrich: 2; Santorum: 1. #nvcaucus

----------


## tsai3904

Wow...

GarrettQuinn Garrett Quinn
Romney supporter saying Ron Paul will give people easy access to drugs so they can destroy themselves. #fitw

----------


## Brett85

Does anyone know what the overall percentages are so far?

----------


## sailingaway

RT @RNPulliam: Precinct #5552 results: Mitt 10 Newt 7 RP 5 Rick 1 #NVcaucus

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## 1836

KristiJourdan Kristi Jourdan 
Precinct 7411 Romney, 10; Paul 3; Gingrich, 2; Santorum 1 #nvcaucus @reviewjournal
17 seconds ago

----------


## sailingaway

SpencerLubitz Spencer Lubitz 
Ron Paul takes Precinct 7731... Mitt in a close 2nd, Santorum 3rd, Newt 4th. @KTNV #NVcaucus pic.twitter.com/khbZ0Nwx

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> AnjeanetteDamon Anjeanette Damon 
> Precinct 7731: Paul: 8; Romney: 7; Santorum: 4; Gingrich: 3. #nvcaucus
> 
> the problem is that it will take a lot of little ones where Ron does well to make of the big Clark county ones where Gingrich has a close second.


These have all been Clark County precincts we've seen.  I think Washoe have 5 digits.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## sailingaway

NVAaron Aaron Friedman 
Precinct 3607 2 speakers for Paul 1 for Santorum (me) so far #nvcaucus

----------


## 1836

> We do good in the non neo con areas:


We won the Orleans! YEA!

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Wow...
> 
> GarrettQuinn Garrett Quinn
> Romney supporter saying Ron Paul will give people easy access to drugs so they can destroy themselves. #fitw


Wow that is so false. Who was that? on twitter?

----------


## sailingaway

KristiJourdan Kristi Jourdan 
Precinct 7411 Romney, 10; Paul 3; Gingrich, 2; Santorum 1 #nvcaucus @reviewjournal

----------


## Orgoonian

what time do the polls close?

----------


## sailingaway

KristiJourdan Kristi Jourdan 
Precinct 7731 Paul 8; Romney 7; Santorum 4; Gingrich 3 #nvcaucus @reviewjournal

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> RT @realtonygoodwin: @RalstonFlash RT @ryanmfhamilton: Final results of precinct 4606: Ron Paul- 8. Mitt Romney-2. #nvcaucus


nice

----------


## sailingaway

BradleyRowe Brad Rowe 
@RalstonFlash #nvcaucus Precinct 2672 votes - Romney 16. Gingrich 6. Paul 5. Santorum 2.

----------


## rb3b3

> We won the Orleans! YEA!


please tell me what you mean... i love your posts but i have no idea why im happy after you saying we won orleans?what is orleans?

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> I think were doing real well in rural areas:


7411 is Henderson, I'm pretty sure.

----------


## sailingaway

NVAaron Aaron Friedman 
RT @NVAaron Precinct 3607 2 speakers for Paul 1 for Santorum (me) so far #nvcaucus 3rd speaker for Paul...out of 13 total

----------


## Kords21

Nice to see Santorum getting his ass handed to him in Nevada

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> please tell me what you mean... i love your posts but i have no idea why im happy after you saying we won orleans?what is orleans?


Orleans is a casino.

----------


## nano1895

Looks like it'll be a fight for second.

----------


## Brett85

Ron is going up on Intrade for 2nd, which is a good sign.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## sailingaway

KristiJourdan Kristi Jourdan 
Precinct 7416 Romney 6; Paul 3; Gingrich 1; Santorum 1 #nvcaucus @reviewjournal

----------


## Sematary

almost everything I'm seeing on twitter has mittens smoking the field with rp 2nd so far

----------


## sailingaway

@ryanmfhamilton: Final results of precinct 4606: Ron Paul- 8. Mitt Romney-2. #nvcaucus
4 minutes ago 
»

AnjeanetteDamon Anjeanette Damon 
Precinct 7411: Paul: 16; Romney: 10; Gingrich: 6; Santorum: 1. #nvcaucus
4 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @RonFutrell: Final tally at precinct 3576. Palo Verde HS #Romney 33. #Paul 2. #Newt 2. #Santorum 1. #nvcaucus #tcot
4 minutes ago 

I'm just copying these so they can be looked at later - I am probably double posting a couple

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> almost everything I'm seeing on twitter has mittens smoking the field with rp 2nd so far


Most of those results are coming out of Vegas which is mittens stronghold

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## sailingaway

kickasnowflake kickasnowflake 
@RalstonFlash RT @SpencerLubitz Paul takes Precinct 7731. Mitt in a close 2nd, Santorum 3rd, Newt 4th. #NVcaucus pic.twitter.com/LpyaLRuo
1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply

----------


## tsai3904

SelectHmeCareLV Erika Loveland
@RalstonFlash precinct 6544 - Romney: 13 Paul: 4 Gingrich: 2 Santorum: 0

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Clark High precinct reports in: Romney, 18; Paul, 8; Newt, 3; Santo, 2. #nvcaucus

----------


## slamhead

> wow romney is really pissing me off.. impressive feat so far though for mit


He just bought it like he did in 08.

----------


## Miles Dunn

Precinct 3765 -  Romney: 18 , Ron Paul 4, Newt 3, Santorum 1

9 delegates, 2 for Ron Paul, 1 undecided, the rest for Romney

----------


## Varin

Intrade has Mitt winning by more than 20% at over 90% now.

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Clark High precinct reports in: Romney, 18; Paul, 8; Newt, 3; Santo, 2. #nvcaucus

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @marinakashima: @ralstonflash @elizcrum 3373 @craigolake's precinct: Romney 19, Paul 2, Newt 1 Palo Verde HS #fitw #nvcaucus

----------


## tsai3904

GarrettQuinn Garrett Quinn
7683: Romney 23, Paul 9, Gingrich 5, Santorum 5 #fitw

----------


## pauliticalfan

> RalstonFlash: RT @jameshohmann: Romney wins NV precinct 7413 in Henderson w/ 12 votes. Paul second with 6. Gingrich & Santorum each get 2 votes./#nvcaucus


Looks like Mitt is crushing, expect him to get 60-70% of the vote. Second is a possibility for us.

----------


## sailingaway

AnjeanetteDamon Anjeanette Damon 
From a precinct at Clark High: Romney: 18; Paul: 8; Gingrich: 3; Santorum: 2. #nvcaucus

----------


## 1836

SpencerLubitz Spencer Lubitz 
Precinct 7500... 20 for Mitt, 5 for Ron Paul... 2 each for Gingrich and Santorum. @KTNV #nvcaucus
7 seconds ago

----------


## CTRattlesnake

This is key





> Voting is underway in Washoe County #nvcaucus

----------


## Miles Dunn

Precinct 3602

Out of 55 people, 49 voted
Romney 36, Paul 7,  4 newt, 2 santorum

10 Delegates, 9 Romney, 1 undecided

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
> RT @marinakashima: @ralstonflash @elizcrum 3373 @craigolake's precinct: Romney 19, Paul 2, Newt 1 Palo Verde HS #fitw #nvcaucus


After all the work I did for that SOB, Craig Lake had best have voted fro Ron Paul

----------


## 1836

SpencerLubitz Spencer Lubitz 
Precinct 7527... 12 Romney.. 5 Paul... Goose eggs for Santorum and Gingrich #nvcaucus @KTNV
5 seconds ago

----------


## rb3b3

> This is key


is this a good place for us?

----------


## Varin

Paul climbing for second on intrade up from 20% to over 30% now.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

This is sick.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Newt plummeting on Intrade for getting second. Down to 55%.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## 1836

yr4k Kary Nguyen 
#nvcaucus is done for us; 5 people in my precinct. Santorum receive the majority...Romney was the obvious front runner at #EHS this AM
11 seconds ago

----------


## ravedown

just returned from voting- our precinct as well as the folk at nearby precincts were all Ron Paul supporters- he totally dominated the room.

----------


## 1836

NVAaron Aaron Friedman 
@RalstonFlash precinct 3607 7-Paul 4-Romney 1-Gingrich 1-Santorum #NVGOP #NVCaucus
9 seconds ago

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> just returned from voting- our precinct as well as the folk at nearby precincts were all Ron Paul supporters- he totally dominated the room.


where?

----------


## sailingaway

yr4k Kary Nguyen 
#nvcaucus is done for us; 5 people in my precinct. Santorum receive the majority...Romney was the obvious front runner at #EHS this AM
2 minutes ago 
»

AnjeanetteDamon Anjeanette Damon 
Apologies! I put wrong precinct # on one of those tweets. Correct results for 7411: Romney: 10; Paul: 3; Gingrich: 2; Santorum: 1. #nvcaucus

----------


## 1836

AnjeanetteDamon Anjeanette Damon 
Correct results from precinct 7405: Paul: 16; Romney: 10; Gingrich: 6; Santorum: 1. #nvcaucus
22 seconds ago

----------


## ssjevot

> just returned from voting- our precinct as well as the folk at nearby precincts were all Ron Paul supporters- he totally dominated the room.


How many votes total?

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: RT @NVAaron: @RalstonFlash precinct 3607 7-Paul 4-Romney 1-Gingrich 1-Santorum #NVGOP #NVCaucus

Yeah boy.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Correct results from precinct 7405: Paul: 16; Romney: 10; Gingrich: 6; Santorum: 1. #nvcaucus


revised from earlier

----------


## sailingaway

1 minute ago 
»

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @NVAaron: @RalstonFlash precinct 3607 7-Paul 4-Romney 1-Gingrich 1-Santorum #NVGOP #NVCaucus
1 minute ago

----------


## ravedown

> where?


valley hs

----------


## 1836

kmcgee815 Kate McGee 
Precinct 1007 44 Romney 13 Gingrich 7 Paul 6 santorum #NVGOP #nvcaucus
15 seconds ago

----------


## Sematary

this is more like it

RalstonFlash RT @SpencerLubitz Paul takes Precinct 7731. Mitt in a close 2nd, Santorum 3rd, Newt 4th.

----------


## sailingaway

AnjeanetteDamon Anjeanette Damon 
Correct results from precinct 7405: Paul: 16; Romney: 10; Gingrich: 6; Santorum: 1. #nvcaucus
2 minutes ago 
»

MsShaynaT Shayna Hayes 
Frustrated #NVCaucus goers at Centennial High School b/c they weren't allowed to vote. Doors were locked at 9 AM
2 minutes ago

----------


## DanielLV

Just talked with my buddy in Summerlin.

9 Ron, 11 newt, 36 Romney , sant 0

Allotted 14 delegates and noone would sign up. He knows of 4 RP supporters that got delegate spots

----------


## braane

> is this a good place for us?


University of Nevada.

----------


## 1836

Here's Jon Ralston being a smartass:

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Ron Paul campaign exit polls show Paul with 108 percent of vote. #nvcaucus
1 hour ago

----------


## 1836

> Just talked with my buddy in Summerlin.
> 
> 9 Ron, 11 newt, 36 Romney , sant 0
> 
> Allotted 14 delegates and noone would sign up. He knows of 4 RP supporters that got delegate spots


AND THAT IS WHAT MATTERS MY FRIENDS

----------


## sailingaway

FloridaJayhawk FloridaJayhawk 
Paul Wins Another! RT @RalstonFlash: RT @NVAaron: @RalstonFlash precinct 3607 7-Paul 4-Romney 1-Gingrich 1-Santorum #NVGOP #NVCaucus

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Here's Jon Ralston being a smartass:
> 
> RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
> Ron Paul campaign exit polls show Paul with 108 percent of vote. #nvcaucus
> 1 hour ago


Is that good news?

----------


## 1836

JoeTrippi Joe Trippi 
Watching early #NVcaucus precinct reports - it looks like 1st Romney, 2nd Paul, 3rd Newt, Santorum 4th is the trend.
12 seconds ago

----------


## Jwatt84

Just  voted. Clark county.prevent 7312. Romney 3, Paul 3, Gingrich 2.

----------


## sailingaway

nigelcameron Nigel Cameron 
RT @JoeTrippi: Watching early #NVcaucus precinct reports - it looks like 1st Romney, 2nd Paul, 3rd Newt, Santorum 4th is the trend.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

All of these reports have come from Clark county, we should win a lot of votes in the rural area, keep the faith






> Turnout could affect, but 60% of GOP voters in Clark, seems poised from early (!) returns to give Mitt cushion for Washoe/rurals. #nvcaucus

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> NVAaron Aaron Friedman 
> @RalstonFlash precinct 3607 7-Paul 4-Romney 1-Gingrich 1-Santorum #NVGOP #NVCaucus
> 9 seconds ago


That's good.  That's real good.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## rb3b3

> JoeTrippi Joe Trippi 
> Watching early #NVcaucus precinct reports - it looks like 1st Romney, 2nd Paul, 3rd Newt, Santorum 4th is the trend.
> 12 seconds ago


1836, i read your how ron wins thread, and didnt notice any delegate assumptions for nevada in it.... what would be great for us here in nevada? what should i be hoping for?

----------


## VegasPatriot

I just became a delegate for Ron Paul here in Nevada!

My precinct was #7360 and there were a total of 18 people in my precinct.  

Vote totals:
Romney - 9
Ron Paul - 7
Newt - 1
Santorum - 1

We had a total of 7 delegates from my precinct and the good news is... 4 delegates for Ron Paul, 3 delegates for Romney.  This is were we win... its all about the delegates.

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @chasquijordan: @RalstonFlash Precinct 6724: Romney 8, Paul 5, Newt 1, Santorum 1. 15 whole voters! #NVCaucus

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
"Many said RP made most sense but didn't vote for him." Herein lies problem for Paul. Enthusiasm does not equal votes. #nvcaucus
2 minutes ago 
»

hcinnv Heather Cross 
.@AnjeanetteDamon Precinct 1652- Mitt=10, Newt=5 Ron Paul=4,Santorum = 1 Many said RP makes most sense but they didn't vote 4 him ?!?! : )
8 minutes ago

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Is that good news?


If Ralston is teasing us, we're probably doing fairly well.

----------


## 1836

brianduggan Brian Duggan 
Precinct 101000: Romney 29, Gingrich 11, Paul 5, Santorum 1 #nvcaucus
24 seconds ago

----------


## CTRattlesnake

And....there goes my faith in this country.

If he makes sense WHY NOT vote for HIM???





> "Many said RP made most sense but didn't vote for him." Herein lies problem for Paul. Enthusiasm does not equal votes. #nvcaucus

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @marinakashima: @ralstonflash @elizcrum Precinct 6484 -- Newt 1 ... That's it! #fitw /#NEWTMENTUM!

----------


## 1836

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Cimarron HS precinct: Romney, 18; Paul, 6; Newt, 4; Santo, 3. #nvcaucus
8 seconds ago

----------


## sailingaway

RyanLizza Ryan Lizza 
Breaking: Romney wins precinct 6665 caucus at Spring Valley High School. Final results: Romney 24 votes, Gingrich 8, Paul 3, Santorum 3.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Most of the precincts on twitter are reporting from Clark County, which is Mitt central...


Yeah? So we could be doing better?

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Cimarron HS precinct: Romney, 18; Paul, 6; Newt, 4; Santo, 3. #nvcaucus

----------


## sailingaway

some of these were posted before:
RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Hey, @Anderson33, I want a cut of what the GOP paid you to run this thing since I am doing your job for you. #nvcaucus
10 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @jameshohmann: Romney wins NV precinct 7413 in Henderson w/ 12 votes. Paul second with 6. Gingrich & Santorum each get 2 votes./#nvcaucus
11 minutes ago 

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @marinakashima: @ralstonflash @elizcrum 3373 @craigolake's precinct: Romney 19, Paul 2, Newt 1 Palo Verde HS #fitw #nvcaucus
12 minutes ago 

PeterHambyCNN Peter Hamby 
Leader of precinct 7601 announces the final tally: "It's Mitt 40 ... to some others that were a lot less." (Paul 6, Newt 3, Santorum 1)
12 minutes ago 
Retweeted by RalstonFlash

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Clark High precinct reports in: Romney, 18; Paul, 8; Newt, 3; Santo, 2. #nvcaucus
14 minutes ago 

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @BradleyRowe: @RalstonFlash #nvcaucus Precinct 2672 votes - Romney 16. Gingrich 6. Paul 5. Santorum 2.

----------


## 1836

cnbordbar Cyrus Bordbar 
Added up all the twitter precinct results I could find so far, and with 29 precincts reporting: MT58%, RP19%, G17%, S6% #NVCaucus
19 seconds ago

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @brianduggan: Precinct 101000: Romney 29, Gingrich 11, Paul 5, Santorum 1 #nvcaucus/You are in Washoe, right?
1 minute ago

----------


## maxoutco

My brother was suppose to caucus this morning at 9am at this location.  I hope he did, or else I'm gonna have to fly to Vegas to give him an ass kicking, because I've only been prepping him forever on this and he even went out of his way to go to one of Paul's offices to get registered as Republican.

Your PRECINCT: 6656

Your CAUCUS LOCATION:

Sierra Vista H.S.

8100 W Robindale

Las Vegas, NV 89113

----------


## 123tim

> Also, it seems incredibly early for our supporters to be able to get out and caucus. 9 AM on a Saturday morning? Yikes.


This as the sun is setting on our Liberty and Freedom.  This might be our last chance.

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Cimarron HS precinct: Romney, 18; Paul, 6; Newt, 4; Santo, 3. #nvcaucus

----------


## CTRattlesnake

We got 12% of the clark county vote last time, so hopefully we cant beat that

----------


## kathy88

> just returned from voting- our precinct as well as the folk at nearby precincts were all Ron Paul supporters- he totally dominated the room.



Thanks!

----------


## AngryCanadian

> If Ralston is teasing us, we're probably doing fairly well.


If Ron Paul does well tonight comes in a second do you think that will help him win other states?

----------


## sailingaway

> cnbordbar Cyrus Bordbar 
> Added up all the twitter precinct results I could find so far, and with 29 precincts reporting: MT58%, RP19%, G17%, S6% #NVCaucus


//

----------


## sailingaway

dwade39 dwade39 
Spolier alert! Im tivoing caucus results! RT @BradleyRowe: #nvcaucus Precinct 2672 votes - Romney 16. Gingrich 6. Paul 5. Santorum 2.

----------


## sailingaway

ThePoliticalHat The Political Hat 
#nvcaucus Precinct 6651 was Romney w/ 9; Paul w/ 2; and Newt w/ 1 | #2012election

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @jameshohmann: Nevada precinct 7415 (also in Henderson/Clark County): Romney, 13; Paul, 2; Santorum, 2; Gingrich, 0. #NVcaucus
3 minutes ago 
»

robertcobrien Robert C. O'Brien 
Tallying #NVCaucus votes @ Clark Co site. #Romney 19, #Paul 6, #Santorum 3, #Newt 3 in one precinct. yfrog.com/h4723opj
3 minutes ago

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> If Ron Paul does well tonight comes in a second do you think that will help him win other states?


It can't hurt.  I'm waiting until next week, when Maine results come out.  If we win there, it is clearly down to us and Mitt.

----------


## mosquitobite

definitely looking like second place...*crosses fingers*

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @schwartznews: Washoe precinct 1029 blowout for Romney - 22 to 5 to 5 to 3 for Santorum./#nvcaucus
2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply

----------


## sailingaway

> definitely looking like second place...*crosses fingers*


that one tonight throws all off.

----------


## cdw

Please tell me that most of these previously listed precincts were expected to go Romney's way and that the ones we are expected to do well in are coming later?

----------


## kathy88

I'm so glad Santorum has a lot of ZEROS.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Please tell me that most of these precincts were expected to go Romney's way and that the ones we are expected to do well in are coming later?


Most of those are precincts that were expected to go Romney's way.

And they are the ones we are expected to do well in.

Romney is mopping the floor with everyone, but it looks like we could be in a strong second.

----------


## 1836

kmcgee815 Kate McGee 
Precinct 8250 38 Romney 20 newt 6 Paul 6 santorum #nvcaucus
32 seconds ago

----------


## sailingaway

·
Top 
Refine results »
»

kmcgee815 Kate McGee 
Precinct 8250 38 Romney 20 newt 6 Paul 6 santorum #nvcaucus
1 minute ago

----------


## kathy88

> that one tonight throws all off.


Perhaps some of our people are waiting for that one? It would be just like us to want to keep an eye on the onorthodox "special" caucus!

----------


## neverseen

Only thing that worries me is that paul is beating newt in all the small quantity vote precincts but then when he comes in 3rd to newt its in a big one.  Those couple of big ones wipe out all the small wins for paul :/

----------


## sailingaway

Renorose Rose Lorea 
Precinct 1022: Romney 18, Gingrich 11, Santorum 4, Paul 1. #nvcaucus #NVGOP

----------


## tsai3904

> My brother was suppose to caucus this morning at 9am at this location.  I hope he did, or else I'm gonna have to fly to Vegas to give him an ass kicking, because I've only been prepping him forever on this and he even went out of his way to go to one of Paul's offices to get registered as Republican.
> 
> Your PRECINCT: 6656
> 
> Your CAUCUS LOCATION:
> 
> Sierra Vista H.S.
> 
> 8100 W Robindale
> ...


If he did not make the 9am caucus, their is another one at 7pm.

Adelson Educational Campus
9700 Hillpointe Rd
Las Vegas, NV 89134

Please call and find out.

----------


## kathy88

> Renorose Rose Lorea 
> Precinct 1022: Romney 18, Gingrich 11, Santorum 4, Paul 1. #nvcaucus #NVGOP


Traitors.

----------


## rp2012win

> Only thing that worries me is that paul is beating newt in all the small quantity vote precincts but then when he comes in 3rd to newt its in a big one.  Those couple of big ones wipe out all the small wins for paul :/


Yes. Gingrich is blessed to have free positive media coverage and he does not need any organization to rack up huge numbers. He gets the voters that caucus every election and already know what to do.

----------


## sailingaway

ShirL702 ShirL 
Well since precinct 7613 had their door open results Paul 6 Romney 3 _ precinct 7612 Romney 1 #NVcaucus

----------


## Drex

NUMBERS SO FAR FROM ALL POST ( I MADE SURE TO WRITE DOWN PRECINCT NUMBER SO THERE WOULDN'T BE ANY DOUBLES )

ROMNEY              PAUL            GRINCH        SANT
696                    239              170             70

I will try to keep up to date. Remeber Grinch had 42 in a single precinct that's why it's so high

----------


## slamhead

Why am I starting to see more votes for Gingrich?

----------


## sailingaway

roger_watts roger watts 
Ronpaul was the winner in my precinct! #ronpaul #nvgop #nvcaucus

no details :/

----------


## tsai3904

GarrettQuinn Garrett Quinn
Two Paul supporters hanging around here tell me they will vote for Gary Johnson if Paul is not nominee. #fitw

GarrettQuinn Garrett Quinn
If no Johnson on the ballot they say they'll write-in Vermin Supreme. #fitw

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> NUMBERS SO FAR FROM ALL POST ( I MADE SURE TO WRITE DOWN PRECINCT NUMBER SO THERE WOULDN'T BE ANY DOUBLES )
> 
> ROMNEY              PAUL            GRINCH        SANT
> 696                    239              170             70
> 
> I will try to keep up to date. Remeber Grinch had 42 in a single precinct that's why it's so high


Great! Keep it up, we still have a long way to go.

----------


## sailingaway

Anthony20022 Anthony Lewis 
Only 13 from my precinct show up. Totals: Newt=9, Santorum=2, Mitt=2. #NVcaucus

this guy has an end ACTA avatar and didn't even vote for Ron?

----------


## Lord Xar

How many precincts are there? And what precincts should we be dominating? 

These seem so small in number

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Anthony20022 Anthony Lewis 
> Only 13 from my precinct show up. Totals: Newt=9, Santorum=2, Mitt=2. #NVcaucus
> 
> this guy has an end ACTA avatar and didn't even vote for Ron?


Newt is a strong supporter for ACTA.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Why am I starting to see more votes for Gingrich?


You still think we will be getting a second place?

----------


## sailingaway

withinmybudget Scot Zoeckler 
"@AnjeanetteDamon: Precinct 7411: Paul: 16; Romney: 10; Gingrich: 6; Santorum: 1. #nvcaucus"

----------


## sailingaway

but as some have noted, Newt is in the big ones, and there is still the one tonight

----------


## Varin

> GarrettQuinn Garrett Quinn
> Two Paul supporters hanging around here tell me they will vote for Gary Johnson if Paul is not nominee. #fitw
> 
> GarrettQuinn Garrett Quinn
> If no Johnson on the ballot they say they'll write-in Vermin Supreme. #fitw


HAHA other peoples supporters wouldn´t even now who Vermin is

----------


## AngryCanadian

> but as some have noted, Newt is in the big ones, and there is still the one tonight


Thats cheating isn't it?

----------


## sailingaway

this not so great

SovernNation Doug Sovern 
Things going smoothly at #NVcaucus on Summerlin side of Vegas. #Romney racking up big numbers. Newt running 2nd. No Paul surge materializing

----------


## slamhead

> How many precincts are there? And what precincts should we be dominating? 
> 
> These seem so small in number


1835 Precincts

----------


## SchleckBros

> withinmybudget Scot Zoeckler 
> "@AnjeanetteDamon: Precinct 7411: Paul: 16; Romney: 10; Gingrich: 6; Santorum: 1. #nvcaucus"


That's a mistake. Correct results for 7411 are... Romney: 10; Paul: 3; Gingrich: 2; Santorum: 1

----------


## Mark37snj

> If he did not make the 9am caucus, their is another one at 7pm.
> 
> Adelson Educational Campus
> 9700 Hillpointe Rd
> Las Vegas, NV 89134
> 
> Please call and find out.


What, Wait, are there multiple times for all/most/some caucus locations?

----------


## sailingaway

DivaMomVicki Vicki 
Precinct 7582 results: Romney - 19, Newt - 7, Paul - 4, Santorum - 2. I will proudly serve as a Delegate to the CC GOP Convention. #nvcaucus

----------


## 1836

VegasLawyer John G 
Ron Paul won my precinct, 10 votes to 8 over Romney. Gingrich had 3, Santorum 2. #nvcaucus
1 minute ago

----------


## Badger for Paul

When it comes to delegates though, as long as Mitt has about 50% of the total delegates or more through the local and then count conventions, at the state convention won't he dominate and by majority vote be able to fill all of Nevada's national delegates with his supporters?  I know they will be bound in the first round of voting on a proportional basis, but after that, they would all go to him.  Am I wrong?  It seems like a distant second is worthless in that case.

----------


## No Free Beer

When are results going to officially come in?

----------


## sailingaway

VegasLawyer John G 
Ron Paul won my precinct, 10 votes to 8 over Romney. Gingrich had 3, Santorum 2. #nvcaucus

----------


## sailingaway

CharlesAMT Charles 
@ 
@AnjeanetteDamon precinct 3602. Romney 36, Paul 7, Newt 4, Santo 2 #nvcaucus

----------


## mosquitobite

> Originally Posted by sailingaway  
> withinmybudget Scot Zoeckler 
> "@AnjeanetteDamon: Precinct 7411: Paul: 16; Romney: 10; Gingrich: 6; Santorum: 1. #nvcaucus"





> That's a mistake. Correct results for 7411 are... Romney: 10; Paul: 3; Gingrich: 2; Santorum: 1


One to watch then...

----------


## Varin

Intrade has second for Paul at 50% now started day at 20%, very good

----------


## sailingaway

AndrewBrinegar1 Andrew Brinegar 
#nvcaucus my precinct newt 1st paul 2nd others tired third. Hoping a strong paul showing will push the eventual winner to the right!

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> this not so great
> 
> SovernNation Doug Sovern 
> Things going smoothly at #NVcaucus on Summerlin side of Vegas. #Romney racking up big numbers. Newt running 2nd. No Paul surge materializing


Summerlin seems to be slipping from us.  But it's not our strong point.  Henderson is where we rule!

----------


## sailingaway

SpencerLubitz Spencer Lubitz 
Blown away by the massive voting problems @GreenValleyHS, and I am not the only one. Frustrated voters sound off tonight on @KTNV #nvcaucus

----------


## jax

> this not so great
> 
> SovernNation Doug Sovern 
> Things going smoothly at #NVcaucus on Summerlin side of Vegas. #Romney racking up big numbers. Newt running 2nd. No Paul surge materializing


Then how come every results in this thread has ron in 2nd

----------


## tsai3904

> When are results going to officially come in?


Official reports:

16 non-Clark county results released at 5 PM PT.

Clark county results at 7 PM.

Special evening caucus results to be released later.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> CharlesAMT Charles 
> @ 
> @AnjeanetteDamon precinct 3602. Romney 36, Paul 7, Newt 4, Santo 2 #nvcaucus


CharlesAMT is a bitch-hoe!!

(Just kidding Charles... hope the newborn is doing well!  )

----------


## sailingaway

GrahamBeRad Graham Bradley 
#NVcaucus Precinct 7358 Romney 5, Gingrich 1, Paul/Santorum 0

----------


## No1butPaul

[QUOTE=VegasPatriot;4135221]I just became a delegate for Ron Paul here in Nevada!

That's awesome!  Thanks & Congrats!

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Then how come every results in this thread has ron in 2nd


Because Ron paul is doing good.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> SpencerLubitz Spencer Lubitz 
> Blown away by the massive voting problems @GreenValleyHS, and I am not the only one. Frustrated voters sound off tonight on @KTNV #nvcaucus


That right there is some bull$#@!!!  Those are our people!

----------


## Roxi

Seen in my news feed: 




> Our precinct ended up voting for Ron Paul! 2 converts, the rest were already supporters! my hubby is a delagate, and I'm an alternate! this was so fun, and exciting!!

----------


## sailingaway

elizcrum Elizabeth Crum (E!!) 
RT @fivethirtyeight: Our #nvcaucus preview is up. I think Ron Paul has a good chance at 2nd, despite polls. nyti.ms/zhfknr

----------


## LibertyEagle

Where are all our supporters?  I don't understand.

----------


## IronPatriot

Romney won my precinct with 38 votes, Ron had 4, and there were no votes for the other two candidates. I spoke for Dr. Paul and actually received numerous congratulations from the Romney supporters in my room, and I became a delegate, along with my father and one other Paul supporter. There were 12 delegates awarded to my precinct.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> GrahamBeRad Graham Bradley 
> #NVcaucus Precinct 7358 Romney 5, Gingrich 1, Paul/Santorum 0


sailingaway please tell me can we expect a second place?

----------


## sailingaway

roger_watts roger watts 
I won a delegate seat so I will be representing Dr. Paul at county #ronpaul #nvgop #nvcaucus

----------


## tsai3904

> What, Wait, are there multiple times for all/most/some caucus locations?


No.  There is only one special caucus at 7pm in Clark County for Jews, Seventh-day Adventists and others whose religion prevents them from meeting during the day.  I think anyone in Clark County can show up to the 7pm caucus though if they missed the 9am one.

----------


## 1836

mikedillonjr Mike Dillon, Jr. 
Precinct 5014 results. Romney 10 Gingrich 5 Paul 0 Santorum 0 #nvcaucus
1 minute ago

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Where are all our supporters?  I don't understand.


What exactly do you not understand?

----------


## sailingaway

> sailingaway please tell me can we expect a second place?


How can I?

Nate Silver seems to think we have a shot at it, but I am concerned about the 'special' caucus tonight.

----------


## pauliticalfan

All of a sudden, Newt is getting more votes, rising on Intrade. This always seems to happen... Things look good at first, and then...

Newt's rising on Intrade for second.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> No.  There is only one special caucus at 7pm in Clark County for Jews, Seventh-day Adventists and others whose religion prevents them from meeting during the day.  I think anyone in Clark County can show up to the 7pm caucus though if they missed the 9am one.


apparently, Carson is also having an all-day running caucus.  That will not help us, and will likely help the Grinch.

----------


## The Tatami Galaxy

> What exactly do you not understand?


I think he doesn't understand money wins elections, which is why Romneys destined to be the nominee.

----------


## sailingaway

deadKoRnbread OHIO4RONPAUL 
RT @Artco77 RT @eworthi #nvcaucus precinct 6607 RP-10 NG-5 MR-4 RS-1

----------


## fcofer

Just got back from precinct number 1354 in Vegas. Paul - 8, Romney - 4, Gingrich - 0, Santorum - 0.

Four of us signed up to be delegates -- all Paul supporters.

----------


## tsetsefly

> Best thing we can hope for is a low turnout. Come on sand storm!


We said that in SC and look how it went...  

I think we can expect the young to be lazier at voting than old people so I woudln't say its an advantage to us..

----------


## EndTheECB

Looks like romney will win with a landslide and Paul come in 2nd...

As of 02:01 PM Eastern:
*Romney: 727 - 59,3%
Paul: 242 - 19,7%
Gingrich: 179 - 14,6%
Santorum: 78 - 6,4%
Total Votes: 1226*

Precinct 8250 Romney: 38, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 20, Santorum: 6 
Precinct 7731 Romney: 7, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 4
Precinct 7500 Romney: 20, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 2 
precinct 7403 Romney: 15, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 9, Santorum: 1
Precinct 7683 Romney: 23, Paul: 9, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 5 
Precinct 7652 Romney: 18, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 3 
precinct 7613 Romney: 3, Paul: 6 
precinct 7612 Romney: 1
Precinct 7582 Romney: 19, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 7, Santorum: 2 
Precinct 7527 Romney: 12 Paul: 5 
Precinct 7422 Romney: 14, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 2
Precinct 7416 Romney: 6, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
precinct 7415 Romney: 13, Paul: 2, Santorum, 2; Gingrich, 0
Precinct 7411 Romney: 10, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 1
precinct 7405 Romney: 10, Paul: 16, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 1
precinct 7360 Romney: 9, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
Precinct 7358 Romney: 5, Gingrich: 1
precinct 7312 Romney: 3, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 2 
Precinct 6734 Romney: 7, Paul: 10, Gingrich: 2, Santorum 0
precinct 6729 Romney: 9, Paul: 2, Santorum: 2 
Precinct 6724 Romney: 8, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
precinct 6665 Romney: 24, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 8, Santorum: 3
Precinct 6651 Romney: 9, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 1
precinct 6544 Romney: 13, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 0 
Precinct 5552 Romney: 10, Paul: 5 Ginrich: 7, Santorum: 1 
Precinct 4606 Romney: 2, Paul: 8
precinct 3807 Romney: 34, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 3
Precinct 3765 Romney: 18, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 1
precinct 3607 Romney: 4, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
precinct 3602 Romney: 36, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 4, Santorum: 2
Precinct 3576 Romney: 33, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 1
Precinct 3373 Romney: 19, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 1 
Precinct 2672 Romney: 16, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 2 
Precinct 1652 Romney: 10, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 1 
Precinct 1395 Romney: 28, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 5
precinct 1029 Romney: 22, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 3
Precinct 1022 Romney: 18, Paul: 1, Gingrich: 11, Santorum: 4
Precinct 1007 Romney: 44 Paul: 6, Gingrich: 13, santorum: 6 
Unknown prec. Romney: 3, Paul: 2, Santorum: 2
Unknown prec. Romney: 20, Paul: 1, Gingrich: 4, Santorum: 1
Unknown prec. Romney: 56, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 3
Unknown prec. Romney: 2, Paul: 5, Santorum: 2, Gingrich: 1
Unknown prec. Romney: 19, Paul: 9, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 6
Unknown prec. Romney: 3 Paul: 7, Gingrich: 8, Santorum: 3 
Unknown prec. Romney: 18, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 2
Unknown prec. Romney: 36, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 2
Unknown prec. Romney: 18, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 4, Santorum: 3.

----------


## Paul Fan

This is depressing. The kids didn't show up? And if Romney gets more than half the delegates then he will get all the national delegates. 

Still, maybe this will sink Newt and Santorum.

GOTV needs serious improvement. Maybe robo-wake-up calls? Or caucus buddies?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> What exactly do you not understand?


I thought we had more supporters in Nevada.  That's all.  The numbers are very low.

----------


## affa

> RyanLizza Ryan Lizza 
> Breaking: Romney wins precinct 6665 caucus at Spring Valley High School. Final results: Romney 24 votes, Gingrich 8, Paul 3, Santorum 3.


is this different from 'valley hs' that user ravedown said we won?

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Washoe Precinct 4020 Hug High School. Only 3 people showed up. All for Ron Paul /#letthetwitterverselightup #pauldomination

----------


## AngryCanadian

> How can I?
> 
> Nate Silver seems to think we have a shot at it, but I am concerned about the 'special' caucus tonight.


Who started that one?

----------


## bbwarfield

Precinct 7358 your on notice... if we take 3rd by one vote. I am personally blaming you

----------


## BrooklynZoo

I was Precinct Chair, #5562 and proudly spoke for Dr. Paul.  Results: Paul 6, Gingrich 3, Romney 1, Santorum 1.  This despite Gingrich's national county co-finance director being in our precinct speaking on behalf of him.

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: Washoe Precinct 4020 Hug High School. Only 3 people showed up. All for Ron Paul /#letthetwitterverselightup #pauldomination #nvcaucus

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> I think he doesn't understand money wins elections, which is why Romneys destined to be the nominee.


Money helps, but the fact is just about every Mormon in Clark County is going to be registered GOP for this caucus, and they will turn out, by and large, for Mitt Romney.

I think we'll finish second.  Hoping for anything better was fantasy.

----------


## sailingaway

2 minutes ago 

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Precinct 3365 - Romney 20, Newt 3, Paul 2, Santorum 1/#nvcaucus
7 minutes ago 

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @RobertFowler5: @RalstonFlash precinct 2352 Gingrich 4 Paul 3 Romney 13 Santorum 2/#nvcaucus
7 minutes ago 

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Coronado HS (Henderson): Romney 37 >> Gingrich 14 >> Santorum 6 >> Paul 3/#nvcaucus
8 minutes ago 
»

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @jason_manc: @RalstonFlash Just ran little script on your tweets. 778 votes, Romney w/ 58%, Newt 19%, Paul 17%, Santorum 6%./#nvcaucus

----------


## Mark37snj

> apparently, Carson is also having an all-day running caucus.  That will not help us, and will likely help the Grinch.





> No.  There is only one special caucus at 7pm in Clark County for Jews, Seventh-day Adventists and others whose religion prevents them from meeting during the day.  I think anyone in Clark County can show up to the 7pm caucus though if they missed the 9am one.


If anyone can show up from Clark County then we need to surge all our bench sitters and over sleepers to that event.

----------


## Roxi

also in my feed: 




> I was district captain for precinct 3814 in Las Vegas.
> Myself & 2 other people verified the votes.
> 
> Gingrich -0
> Paul - 6
> Romney - 6
> Santorum -4
> 
> The district next over had 4 Paul's & 1 Gingrich.

----------


## tsai3904

> is this different from 'valley hs' that user ravedown said we won?


Many precincts are holding their caucuses in the same location.

----------


## VegasPatriot

> This is depressing. The kids didn't show up? *And if Romney gets more than half the delegates then he will get all the national delegates*. 
> 
> Still, maybe this will sink Newt and Santorum.
> 
> GOTV needs serious improvement. Maybe robo-wake-up calls? Or caucus buddies?


Where did you get that information?  Everything I have seen concerning delegates is they will be proportional to the straw vote count... there is no winner take all here in NV.

----------


## sailingaway

fivethirtyeight Nate Silver 
Based on results tweeted by @RalstonFlash, looks like NV caucus vote is coming in about Romney 60%, Newt 20%, Paul 20% so far.

----------


## kathy88

> Just got back from precinct number 1354 in Vegas. Paul - 8, Romney - 4, Gingrich - 0, Santorum - 0.
> 
> Four of us signed up to be delegates -- all Paul supporters.


GIDDYUP! Thank you!

----------


## Badger for Paul

I'm still looking for an answer, can anyone tell me how second with less than 50% of the votes does us any good?  This is frustrating.

----------


## Lord Xar

> Just got back from .....
> 
> Four of us signed up to be delegates -- all Paul supporters.


Should we be advertising this, the delegates. Wont they know who to shut out.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I think he doesn't understand money wins elections, which is why Romneys destined to be the nominee.


I don't think *you* understand that passion and dedication can too.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> I was Precinct Chair, #5562 and proudly spoke for Dr. Paul.  Results: Paul 6, Gingrich 3, Romney 1, Santorum 1.  This despite Gingrich's national county co-finance director being in our precinct speaking on behalf of him.


Great to hear.

----------


## sailingaway

> Where did you get that information?  Everything I have seen concerning delegates is they will be proportional to the straw vote count... there is no winner take all here in NV.


they are now bound until convention, whether state or national I'm not sure. If only state, the majority can vote an establishment slate, I guess. No clue.  But that would ensure our boycott of the general. Again.

----------


## Badger for Paul

Other than for bragging rights over the grinch and frothy

----------


## sailingaway

kmcgee815 Kate McGee 
Precinct 8236 35 Romney 29 Gingrich 8 paul 7 santorum

----------


## DeepBlu

Precinct 3557 here. Romney 20, Paul 10, Gingrich 5, Santorum 1.

My precinct has 15 (I think) delegates. At least half the delegates are Paul supporters.

----------


## slamhead

I am glad I am not in a caucus state. If I had to be in the same room arguing with these idiots I would have a stroke.

----------


## sailingaway

cobb_p P. S. Cobb 
#nvcaucus Romney with 58.37%, Newt at 18% Paul at 17% Santorum at 6.3 % so far.. docs.google.com/spreadsheet/cc
1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Voting underway in Washoe County. Seems to be a heavily Romney crowd with a smattering of Ron Paul #nvcaucus

----------


## rp2012win

gingrich picking up major momentum the last 30 minutes. Impressive numbers for him.

----------


## tsai3904

> I'm still looking for an answer, can anyone tell me how second with less than 50% of the votes does us any good?  This is frustrating.


Delegates are allocated proportionally to the votes.  For every 3.57% of votes, a candidate gets 1 delegate.

----------


## Badger for Paul

> they are now bound until convention, whether state or national I'm not sure. If only state, the majority can vote an establishment slate, I guess. No clue.  But that would ensure our boycott of the general. Again.


Bound in the first round of voting on a proportional basis only, but then unbound after that.  If Mittens has over 50% of the delegates at the state convention, they can just nominated Mitt supporters into all of the national delegate spots so that if there is more than 1 round of voting, then Mitt will go from having about 50-60% of Nevada's delegates in the first round of nominating at the national convention to 100% in rount 2 and beyond.  Please correct me if I'm wrong with my understanding of this.

----------


## slamhead

I am seeing people reporting total votes with Gingrich at 19% and Paul at 17%. This cannot be. I have only seen a couple precincts where Gingrich was over Paul.

----------


## sailingaway

kysisson Ky Sisson 
Precinct 7532: 4 Ron Paul 13 Newt Gingrich 17 Romney 6 Santorum #nvcaucus
2 minutes ago

----------


## maxoutco

> This is depressing. The kids didn't show up? And if Romney gets more than half the delegates then he will get all the national delegates. 
> 
> Still, maybe this will sink Newt and Santorum.
> 
> GOTV needs serious improvement. Maybe robo-wake-up calls? Or caucus buddies?


Buddy System and take an oath for you and your buddy to GOTV.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I am seeing people reporting total votes with Gingrich at 19% and Paul at 17%. This cannot be. I have only seen a couple precincts where Gingrich was over Paul.


Wrong Newt is at 16% now.

----------


## sailingaway

DARTHKOOLAID Steven Douglas 
#NVCaucus Romney giving 11% to Ron Paul over / under on the two dominating state 86 % of vote. Super bowl and caucus same weekend bad idea

----------


## Lord Xar

Can pfh start calling supporters in precincts that has all day voting...

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> I am seeing people reporting total votes with Gingrich at 19% and Paul at 17%. This cannot be. I have only seen a couple precincts where Gingrich was over Paul.


There's been a few where Gingrich had 20-40 votes so those add up pretty quickly over our wins where we get 10-15 and Grinchy gets 3-4.

----------


## sailingaway

KristiJourdan Kristi Jourdan 
Precinct 1410 Paul, 20; Romney 19; Gingrich 2; Santorum 1 #nvcaucus @reviewjournal

DullardMush Anon Guy 
Precinct in Reno (Pine Middle) had Romney & Santorum tied at 7 apiece out of 17. Paul & Gingrich not looking good in others either #nvcaucus

----------


## VegasPatriot

> they are now bound until convention, whether state or national I'm not sure. If only state, the majority can vote an establishment slate, I guess. No clue.  But that would ensure our boycott of the general. Again.


Here in NV we will be bound to vote according to the straw poll vote percentages on the first ballot at the national convention.  After the first vote (if no one wins a majority) we will be able to vote for anyone.

----------


## tsai3904

> Bound in the first round of voting on a proportional basis, but then unbound.  If Mittens has over 50% of the delegates at the state convention, they can just nominated Mitt supporters into all of the national delegate spots so that if there is more than 1 round of voting, then Mitt will go from having about 50-60% of Nevada's delegates to 100%.  Please correct me if I'm wrong with my understanding of this.


No one knows how delegates will be elected at the State Convention.  You are assuming that a majority gets to elect a slate of delegates which might not be the case.  Delegates may be elected proportionally at the State Convention and if that's the case, we will still win delegates even though they are bound on the first ballot.

----------


## sailingaway

Ericatwitts Erica 
RT @kysisson: Precinct 7532: 4 Ron Paul 13 Newt Gingrich 17 Romney 6 Santorum #nvcaucus #twcot

----------


## MikeLV

Romney 12, Paul 6, Gingrich 1, Precinct 3565 4 out of 7 delegates are Ron Paul supporters! #nvcaucus #ronpaul

----------


## sailingaway

MikeLV777 Michael Mannino 
Romney 12, Paul 6, Gingrich 1, Precinct 3565 4 out of 7 delegates are Ron Paul supporters! #nvcaucus #ronpaul

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

I thought it was a given we would finish in second place after 2008....didn't think we would have to sweat it out with Gingrich.

The campaign dropped the ball. They have done nothing since NH to get any press.

----------


## Badger for Paul

> No one knows how delegates will be elected at the State Convention.  You are assuming that a majority gets to elect a slate of delegates which might not be the case.  Delegates may be elected proportionally at the State Convention and if that's the case, we will still win delegates even though they are bound on the first ballot.


I hope that is the way it is.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Romney 12, Paul 6, Gingrich 1, Precinct 3565 4 out of 7 delegates are Ron Paul supporters! #nvcaucus #ronpaul


Seems like were doing very good with the delegate situation

----------


## LibertyEagle

Dang, get out there to vote, people.

----------


## Paul Fan

> Where did you get that information?  Everything I have seen concerning delegates is they will be proportional to the straw vote count... there is no winner take all here in NV.


But the delegates bound to Paul will be Romney's people if only his supporters make it through the levels to become the national delegates. If Romney has more than half the local delegates then they will probably get all the national delegate slots. At least, if I understand how the process works. Maybe it is not this way?

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @cstatucki: @RalstonFlash Precint 6493 - Desert Oasis HS - Mitt - 14, Paul - 5, Newt - 4, Santorum - 1/#nvcaucus

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Base on twitter, were back ahead of grinch by 2 votes

----------


## Badger for Paul

You mean having one of your supporters get stepped on by Gingrich handlers doesn't count as getting press?

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @jwalker842: @RalstonFlash Mannion Middle School- Romney: 51, Paul: 9, Santorum: 5, Newt: 2/Wow. #blowout #nvcaucus

----------


## Lord Xar

What precinct is the bunny ranch?

----------


## nyrgoal99

This seems to be mostly Clark County.  Hopefully we win big in the rural areas

----------


## sailingaway

MikeLV777 Michael Mannino 
Romney 12, Paul 6, Gingrich 1, Precinct 3565 4 out of 7 delegates are Ron Paul supporters! #nvcaucus #ronpaul

----------


## kathy88

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...any=true#gid=0

----------


## sailingaway

GabeQuincy Gabe 
13 in my #NVCaucus showed up. Paul=7, Romney=4, Gingrich=1, Santorum=1

----------


## RonPaulRules

SimonLafrance Simon Lafrance 
@STetreaultDC: @fivethirtyeight blog projects Romney 51.3, Newt 25.6. Paul 15.0, Santorum 8.1 in #nvcaucus ow.ly/8SnTa #qcpolusa

----------


## pauliticalfan

lmyerslvrj: Totals from Becker in Summerlin (16 precincts, 575 votes) Romney blowout w/ 62% compared w/ 20% Gingrich, 10% Paul, 6% Santorum. #nvcaucus

That ain't good. Expect Newt to overtake temporarily.

----------


## Varin

Paul down to 30% again on intrade the grinch at 65% for second

----------


## RonPaulRules

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @jwalker842: @RalstonFlash Mannion Middle School- Romney: 51, Paul: 9, Santorum: 5, Newt: 2/Wow. #blowout #nvcaucus

----------


## ravedown

i a little shocked at the overwhelming romney support here in these results-because ive never seen a billboard, radio commercial, bumper sticker, yard sign or heard anyone say they were a supporter of mitt here in las vegas. that must be a helluva giant rock they all crawled out from under.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Got killed in Summerlin, but they have a HUGE elderly population there

----------


## freedomonger

Hello everyone, this is my first post here. I went to the Nevada Caucus this morning and in my precinct (7615) Ron Paul won!!   The breakdown was, Grinch 1, Frothy 1, Mitts 8, and Ron Paul10!!! At least there are 10 smart people in my district

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

xx

----------


## sailingaway

> SimonLafrance Simon Lafrance 
> “@STetreaultDC: @fivethirtyeight blog projects Romney 51.3, Newt 25.6. Paul 15.0, Santorum 8.1 in #nvcaucus ow.ly/8SnTa” #qcpolusa


yeah, but I don't know if that projection was before or after tweet when he said Paul could take 2d, this is a retweet of an earlier one.

----------


## sailingaway

> Hello everyone, this is my first post here. I went to the Nevada Caucus this morning and in my precinct (7615) Ron Paul won!!   The breakdown was, Grinch 1, Frothy 1, Mitts 8, and Ron Paul10!!! At least there are 10 smart people in my district


Welcome to the forums and great news!!

----------


## KingNothing

> Paul down to 30% again on intrade the grinch at 65% for second


There's no point in watching Intrade.  It's just a trailing indicator to actual news and vote totals.

----------


## Drex

Total to date from all the posts : ( I made sure to write down precinct numbers so accurate as possible )

Mitt                      
1161(+465) 

Ron
365(+146)

Grinch
299(+129)

Sant
125(+55)

[ the +numbers are how much that gained from the last time I calculated )

----------


## neverseen

> i a little shocked at the overwhelming romney support here in these results-because ive never seen a billboard, radio commercial, bumper sticker, yard sign or heard anyone say they were a supporter of mitt here in las vegas. that must be a helluva giant rock they all crawled out from under.


Don't confuse voters with supporters.  The people voting mitt would vote mc cain or palin or who ever they watch most on tv.  Voters are not supporters.  Hopefully the opposite is true of supporters but it'd be tough to say for sure.

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: RT @disneyr: Precinct 820700 Romney 27; Paul 11; Gingrich 5; Santorum 6 #nvcaucus #washoe #reno @ralstonflash @AnjeanetteDamon

Yes, alright.

----------


## LisaNY

> Hello everyone, this is my first post here. I went to the Nevada Caucus this morning and in my precinct (7615) Ron Paul won!!   The breakdown was, Grinch 1, Frothy 1, Mitts 8, and Ron Paul10!!! At least there are 10 smart people in my district


Thank you!  Thanks to all Nevadans who have voted for my hero!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

We're getting results from heavy Mitt/Newt country right now, I'd put money on paul in 2nd

----------


## sailingaway

????

NothinButNewt Nothin' But Newt 
OH DEAR! Newt schedules post-caucus press conference. Is this the end? ChasePolitics.com #Newt2012 #NVcaucus #withnewt #nvcaucus

????

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

xx

----------


## neverseen

> Total to date from all the posts : ( I made sure to write down precinct numbers so accurate as possible )
> 
> Mitt                      
> 1161(+465) 
> 
> Ron
> 365(+146)
> 
> Grinch
> ...


I like ur numbers a LOT better than the ones here.  Hopefully they are doubling up on Newt votes and you didn't miss any :X
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...any=true#gid=0

----------


## sailingaway

> We're getting results from heavy Mitt/Newt country right now, I'd put money on paul in 2nd


still the special 'Newt' caucus to come though, and they will know from earlier results how many they need.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> ????
> 
> NothinButNewt Nothin' But Newt 
> OH DEAR! Newt schedules post-caucus press conference. Is this the end? ChasePolitics.com #Newt2012 #NVcaucus #withnewt #nvcaucus
> 
> ????


I hope so. : D

----------


## sailingaway

kgriffin_krnv Karen Todd Griffin 
We are getting calls into newsroom of #nvcaucus mess at Shaw Mid. School. Looking into it now....

----------


## RonPaulRules

jlnevadasmith John L. Smith 
At Western High, multiple interviews point to big win by Romney with Paul getting some consideration. #nvcaucus

----------


## andrew1229649

current total 
Sant 134
grinch 292
paul 320 didnt bother counting romney lol

----------


## Brett85

Why are Fox News and CNN not showing the results coming in?

----------


## nano1895

What is this special "Newt caucus" I keep hearing about.

----------


## KingNothing

> We're getting results from heavy Mitt/Newt country right now, I'd put money on paul in 2nd



Which areas figure to be Paul's territory?  Which counties / cities / towns?

It's definitely interesting info to have.

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @disneyr: Precinct 820700 Romney 27; Paul 11; Gingrich 5; Santorum 6 #nvcaucus #washoe #reno @ralstonflash @AnjeanetteDamon

----------


## LisaNY

> Why are Fox News and CNN not showing the results coming in?


because they suck.

----------


## fatjohn

You gotta be kidding me

----------


## sailingaway

daveweigel daveweigel 
Not seeing too many tweets of rural #NVcaucus results, where Paul will do very well. More people at rallies than voted for him in '08

----------


## pauliticalfan

daveweigel: Not seeing too many tweets of rural #NVcaucus results, where Paul will do very well. More people at rallies than voted for him in '08

One can hope! Come on rural Nevada! For liberty!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Well hell, why can't there be another GOTV effort for all those "supporters" who didn't come out to vote for the main caucus?  Maybe we could get them to show up at the 2nd one.

----------


## RonPaulRules

ChuckSRQ Carlos R. Graterol 
So far for #NVcaucus, I have 43 precincts counted, Romney 56.3%, Gingrich 19.5%, Paul 17.4%, Santorum 6.8%, 1451 votes counted.

----------


## andrew1229649

Sant 134
grinch 292
paul 377 sorry had to recount pauls missed a section

----------


## Varin

> Why are Fox News and CNN not showing the results coming in?


Do not think it is official results only people onsight twitting there numbers.

----------


## sailingaway

fwiw 

cnbordbar Cyrus Bordbar 
with about 2000 votes reported on twitter so far, I have Romney 59%, Gingrich 18%, Paul 16%, Santorum 7% tinyurl.com/7zzw4aj

----------


## AngryCanadian

> You gotta be kidding me


Whats kidding you? Ron paul will do well.

----------


## sailingaway

jlnevadasmith John L. Smith 
At Western: Caucus process gets no love. Neither does Gingrich. More exit pollsters than Newt troopers present. Paul second. #nvcaucus

----------


## UK4Paul

> Hello everyone, this is my first post here. I went to the Nevada Caucus this morning and in my precinct (7615) Ron Paul won!!   The breakdown was, Grinch 1, Frothy 1, Mitts 8, and Ron Paul10!!! At least there are 10 smart people in my district


Welcome... and excellent!

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: Paul should do well in rurals, which we have not seen reported yet. If he's close in urban areas to Newt, Newt finishes 3rd. #nvcaucus

----------


## sailingaway

> Well hell, why can't there be another GOTV effort for all those "supporters" who didn't come out to vote for the main caucus?  Maybe we could get them to show up at the 2nd one.


I agree.

----------


## Lightweis

According to my math 460 for Paul 380 for newt

----------


## Lord Xar

> still the special 'Newt' caucus to come though, and they will know from earlier results how many they need.


And all the little "religious warmongers" will come out... just enough to unseat Paul.

----------


## IronPatriot

I forgot to include the precinct I was in. Precinct 3375, Mitt 38, Paul 4, and no votes for the other two candidates.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> And all the little "religious warmongers" will come out... just enough to unseat Paul.


I hope not.

----------


## EndTheECB

As of 02:27 PM Eastern:
Romney: 1001 - 57,3%
Paul: 367 - 21%
Gingrich: 264 - 15,1%
Santorum: 116 - 6,6%

Total Votes: 1748

I've got like 50-60 precincts..

----------


## pauliticalfan

FWIW regarding Washoe, which I'm seeing referred to as a bellwether on Twitter, we finished third there in 2008 yet second in the state overall. Anything can happen.

----------


## RonPaulRules

I hate Mitt. People vote for him cause they have the same religion? That just proves how retarded people are.

----------


## rp2012win

Jon Ralston @RalstonFlash  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Paul should do well in rurals, which we have not seen reported yet. If he's close in urban areas to Newt, Newt finishes 3rd. #nvcaucus

----------


## PaleoPaul

> And all the little "religious warmongers" will come out... just enough to unseat Paul.


Um, I thought that special caucus meant squat?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> And all the little "religious warmongers" will come out... just enough to unseat Paul.


That's my concern and they will know exactly how many to limo in.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> As of 02:27 PM Eastern:
> Romney: 1001 - 57,3%
> Paul: 367 - 21%
> Gingrich: 264 - 15,1%
> Santorum: 116 - 6,6%
> 
> Total Votes: 1748
> 
> I've got like 50-60 precincts..


Are these numbers for real?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

What?


Newt G. dropping out tonight ? Probably spent all of his money on Florida and got nothing out of it... and not on few ballots... #NVcaucus

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Um, I thought that special caucus meant squat?


What do you mean?  The votes count.

----------


## fatjohn

> Whats kidding you? Ron paul will do well.


Oh it was about Gingrich temporarily beating Paul, now it looks different again. What a rollercoaster.

----------


## RonPaulRules

http://twitvid.com/CMHBH (VIDEO)
The caucus process was anything but smooth at Green Valley HS

----------


## freedomonger

One more addition to my first post. (Sorry I'm new at this)  I found out  after the vote, that out of the 7 delegates we chose for our district, at least 4, and possibly 5, are Ron Paul supporters. I was so excited to find that out!

----------


## bbwarfield

is there a precinct map somewhere? Newt picked up 100 something in 16 precincts in a county... my guess that included already reported indivual precincts...like his big 42

----------


## EndTheECB

> Are these numbers for real?


...
Precinct 8250 Romney: 38, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 20, Santorum: 6 
Precinct 8236 Romney: 35 Paul: 8, Gingrich: 29, Santorum: 7
Precinct 8207 Romney: 27, Paul: 11, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 6
Precinct 7731 Romney: 7, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 4
Precinct 7500 Romney: 20, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 2 
precinct 7403 Romney: 15, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 9, Santorum: 1
Precinct 7683 Romney: 23, Paul: 9, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 5 
Precinct 7652 Romney: 18, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 3 
precinct 7613 Romney: 3, Paul: 6 
precinct 7612 Romney: 1
Precinct 7582 Romney: 19, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 7, Santorum: 2
Precinct 7532 Romney: 17, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 13, Santorum: 6 
Precinct 7527 Romney: 12 Paul: 5 
Precinct 7422 Romney: 14, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 2
Precinct 7416 Romney: 6, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
precinct 7415 Romney: 13, Paul: 2, Santorum, 2; Gingrich, 0
Precinct 7411 Romney: 10, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 1
precinct 7405 Romney: 10, Paul: 16, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 1
precinct 7360 Romney: 9, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
Precinct 7358 Romney: 5, Gingrich: 1
precinct 7312 Romney: 3, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 2 
Precinct 6734 Romney: 7, Paul: 10, Gingrich: 2, Santorum 0
precinct 6729 Romney: 9, Paul: 2, Santorum: 2 
Precinct 6724 Romney: 8, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
precinct 6665 Romney: 24, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 8, Santorum: 3
Precinct 6651 Romney: 9, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 1
precinct 6607 Romney: 4, Paul: 10, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 1
precinct 6544 Romney: 13, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 0
Precinct 6493 Romney: 14, Paul: 5, Newt: 4, Santorum: 1
Precinct 5562 Romney: 1, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 1 
Precinct 5552 Romney: 10, Paul: 5 Ginrich: 7, Santorum: 1 
Precinct 5014 Romney: 10, Gingrich: 5 
Precinct 4606 Romney: 2, Paul: 8
Precinct 4020 Paul: 3
precinct 3814 Romney: 6, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 0, Santorum: 4
precinct 3807 Romney: 34, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 3
Precinct 3772 Romney: 15, Paul: 8, Santorum: 2, Gingrich: 1 
Precinct 3765 Romney: 18, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 1
Precinct 3674 Romney: 6, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 0 
precinct 3607 Romney: 4, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
precinct 3602 Romney: 36, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 4, Santorum: 2
Precinct 3576 Romney: 33, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 1
Precinct 3565 Romney: 12, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 1, 
Precinct 3557 Romney: 20, Paul: 10, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 1
Precinct 3375 Romney: 38, Paul: 4
Precinct 3373 Romney: 19, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 1 
Precinct 3365 Romney: 20, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 1
Precinct 2672 Romney: 16, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 2
precinct 2352 Romney: 13, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 4 Santorum: 2 
Precinct 1652 Romney: 10, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 1 
Precinct 1410 Romney: 19, Paul: 20, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 1
Precinct 1395 Romney: 28, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 5
Precinct 1354 Romney: 4, Paul: 8
precinct 1029 Romney: 22, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 3
Precinct 1022 Romney: 18, Paul: 1, Gingrich: 11, Santorum: 4
Precinct 1007 Romney: 44 Paul: 6, Gingrich: 13, santorum: 6 
Unknown prec. Romney: 3, Paul: 2, Santorum: 2
Unknown prec. Romney: 20, Paul: 1, Gingrich: 4, Santorum: 1
Unknown prec. Romney: 56, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 3
Unknown prec. Romney: 2, Paul: 5, Santorum: 2, Gingrich: 1
Unknown prec. Romney: 19, Paul: 9, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 6
Unknown prec. Romney: 3 Paul: 7, Gingrich: 8, Santorum: 3 
Unknown prec. Romney: 18, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 2
Unknown prec. Romney: 36, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 2
Unknown prec. Romney: 18, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 4, Santorum: 3. 
Unknown prec. Romney: 51, Paul: 9, Santorum: 5, Gingrich: 2

----------


## AngryCanadian

> What?
> 
> 
> Newt G. dropping out tonight ? Probably spent all of his money on Florida and got nothing out of it... and not on few ballots... #NVcaucus


What his dropping out tonight? sources please.

----------


## KingNothing

> What do you mean?  The votes count.


There had been talk that the votes didn't mean anything, or that they wouldn't be used to select delegates.

I don't know if that is true or not, though.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> What do you mean?  The votes count.


I think only towards the straw vote.  Not towards the delegate process.

----------


## rp2012win

Jon Ralston @RalstonFlash  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Totals from Becker Middle School: Mitt - 350 Newt - 125 Paul - 60 Santorum - 20/#blowout #nvcaucus

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

You know....if one is an unbiased observer it seems like the rural areas are much more inclined to libertarianism. Chalk another one up for Jefferson and John Taylor of Caroline.

----------


## affa

> What?
> 
> 
> Newt G. dropping out tonight ? Probably spent all of his money on Florida and got nothing out of it... and not on few ballots... #NVcaucus


I actually wouldn't mind if Newt and Santorum dropped out and both endorsed Romney.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I think only towards the straw vote.  Not towards the delegate process.


Oh, ok.  Thanks.  I hope that is so.

----------


## libertythor

> What do you mean?  The votes count.


Thankfully they won't select delegates at that late caucus.

----------


## rb3b3

> What?
> 
> 
> Newt G. dropping out tonight ? Probably spent all of his money on Florida and got nothing out of it... and not on few ballots... #NVcaucus


ct are you being sarcastic? or for real?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Question.  Is it public knowledge which delegates support each candidate?

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Jon Ralston @RalstonFlash  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Totals from Becker Middle School: Mitt - 350 Newt - 125 Paul - 60 Santorum - 20/#blowout #nvcaucus


lol Middle School voting for war mongers? they must have been playing call of duty to much.

----------


## sailingaway

fortablySmug 
Man. Mittmentum is real RT @RalstonFlash: Totals from Becker Middle School: Mitt - 350 Newt - 125 Paul - 60 Santorum - 20/#blowout #nvcaucus

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> ct are you being sarcastic? or for real?


saw it on twitter, apparently he's holding a press conference tonight...and its well known he blew the bank on florida

----------


## Drex

Keep posting those twitter updates

----------


## sailingaway

Grizzle60 Jordan Gunderson 
Leader 5642 Romney4,Paul3,Santorum1,Gingrich0 #nvcaucus

----------


## IronPatriot

> RalstonFlash: Paul should do well in rurals, which we have not seen reported yet. If he's close in urban areas to Newt, Newt finishes 3rd. #nvcaucus


I went out to Pahrump to see Dr. Paul speak yesterday, and there were Ron Paul signs everywhere on the highway out there. None for anybody else, and the turnout for Dr. Paul was awesome.

----------


## bbwarfield

Newt has called a press conference for after the announcement.... notice a press conference and not a rally or speech. While this could have been a Harry Bosco.... it means it is something different than "were going to the convention"

----------


## mosquitobite

> What?
> 
> 
> Newt G. dropping out tonight ? Probably spent all of his money on Florida and got nothing out of it... and not on few ballots... #NVcaucus


http://themoderatevoice.com/137464/g...uncement-soon/

Gingrich to Hold Post-Caucus Press Conference

----------


## EndTheECB

> fortablySmug 
> Man. Mittmentum is real RT @RalstonFlash: Totals from Becker Middle School: Mitt - 350 Newt - 125 Paul - 60 Santorum - 20/#blowout #nvcaucus


Is this a single precinct???

----------


## CTRattlesnake

I can see gingrich dropping out now that I think about it.


-No debates for a month
-No money
-Tons of baggage
-No more southern states

----------


## rb3b3

> saw it on twitter, apparently he's holding a press conference tonight...and its well known he blew the bank on florida


yea but what about his billionaire friend?

----------


## PaleoPaul

Like Hell Newt will be dropping out.  Just last week he said he was going to the Convention.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Just so everyone knows where the situation currently stands, it's very, very close for second with Newt.

----------


## sailingaway

professorU Peter Ubertaccio 

Can #NewtGingrich really go all way to convention, or even March, if he places 3rd in #nvcaucus

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I can see gingrich dropping out now that I think about it.
> 
> 
> -No debates for a month
> -No money
> -Tons of baggage
> -No more southern states


What do you mean?  There are tons more southern states.

----------


## nano1895

Why do people say Newt has no money, he has a billionaire funding his PAC doesn't he?

----------


## Varin

> Like Hell Newt will be dropping out.  Just last week he said he was going to the Convention.


This he is mad he aint dropping even if he should.

----------


## Miles Dunn

I would say 90%+ EASILY were 40+ years old at my caucus location, I only saw 2 people around my age (27) (location at Cimmarron H.S)., My girlfriend said she only saw a couple people her age as well with easily 90%+ being 40+ at her location at Centennial H.S., I hope younger folks made a showing at other locations. Otherwise, it appears a Saturday early morning waking was to much to ask for.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Newt has called a press conference for after the announcement.... notice a press conference and not a rally or speech. While this could have been a Harry Bosco.... it means it is something different than "were going to the convention"


Dropping out then?

----------


## RonPaulRules

DianaRae_FL Diana Rae 
#NVcaucus, @ approx 2:30 PM 43 precincts counted, Romney 56.3%, Newt 19.5%, Paul 17.4%, Santorum 6.8%, 1451 votes counted | #tcot #teaparty

----------


## trojansc82

Ok, I'm fairly certain if we beat Newt he's dropping out. Now the question is what do we have to do to get Santorum out?

A one on one matchup with Romney may not lead to an outright win, but it will lead to a brokered convention.

----------


## KingNothing

> I can see gingrich dropping out now that I think about it.
> 
> 
> -No debates for a month
> -No money
> -Tons of baggage
> -No more southern states


Hm?  No more southern states?  There are a litany of southern states remaining.

I'd be surprised if Newt dropped out before Super Tuesday, at the earliest, but I guess anything is possible.

----------


## sailingaway

sunaynat Sunayna 
#NVCaucus vote so far: Romney 60%, Newt 20%, Paul 20%... Second place suspense brewing. GOP's live results via twitter will add to the drama

----------


## KingNothing

> Ok, I'm fairly certain if we beat Newt he's dropping out. Now the question is what do we have to do to get Santorum out?
> 
> A one on one matchup with Romney may not lead to an outright win, but it will lead to a brokered convention.


How would it lead to a brokered convention?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> What do you mean?  There are tons more southern states.


Well, not for a month.

How is he going to maintain cash and energy for february with elections in places like Maine, Minnesota, and Colorado?

----------


## Barrex

Is there any online live feed to watch?

----------


## RonPaulRules

sunaynat Sunayna 
#NVCaucus vote so far: Romney 60%, Newt 20%, Paul 20%... Second place suspense brewing. GOP's live results via twitter will add to the drama

----------


## pauliticalfan

daveweigel: RT @GarrettQuinn: Caucus worker estimates he tuned away three dozens people because they showed up after the votes were taken. #fitw

HMM, I WONDER WHO THEY COULD HAVE BEEN COUGH COUGH

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Dropping out then?


We should do our damndest to get theat meme going on social media before that 7PM caucus.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Why do people say Newt has no money, he has a billionaire funding his PAC doesn't he?


PACs can't fund the campaign though, right?  They can pay for ads and so forth, but can they pay for the campaign's travels, etc?

----------


## puppetmaster

Very low turn out our precint. Paul 9 newt 9 romney 8 santorum 5

----------


## LisaNY

> There had been talk that the votes didn't mean anything, or that they wouldn't be used to select delegates.
> 
> I don't know if that is true or not, though.


Don't know if he's dropping out but there was a story in the New York Times yesterday about his deep ties to fannie and freddie.  Much deeper than anyone thought, and it underscores how much of a liar and hypocrite he's been.  I see Drudge linked the article which is good because it's going to be a huge eye-opener to many people supporting the Newt.

----------


## LibertyEagle

So, is it that the young people are not showing up beyond the rallies?  If that is so, maybe strategy needs to change such that there is a special event scheduled AFTER the caucuses that is open to those with proof of caucus attendance.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Like Hell Newt will be dropping out.  Just last week he said he was going to the Convention.


Doesn't matter, they never reveal the truth upfront. For instance, Bachmann was acting like she was surging the day before IA and then was already ready to go in SC only to drop out the night of the caucus results.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## sailingaway

> Is there any online live feed to watch?


not until tonight then it will be here: http://www.pbs.org/newshour/vote2012/map/live.html

----------


## r3volution

> Why do people say Newt has no money, he has a billionaire funding his PAC doesn't he?


 do you not know the difference between campaign and pac money ?

----------


## sailingaway

brianduggan Brian Duggan 
Reno precinct 8100: Romney 26, Santorum and Paul 7 and Gingrich 6 #nvcaucus that's where @BrianSandoval voted

----------


## Mark37snj

> Why do people say Newt has no money, he has a billionaire funding his PAC doesn't he?


But that PAC cannot fund Newt's campaign. Travel expenses, staff, Big Boy burgers.

----------


## Drex

New totals

Mitt
1739 (+578)

Ron 
549 (+164)

Newt
491 (+192)

Sant
175(+50)

The becker middle school was a big one 125 for Newt   60 for RP

----------


## Cabal

w2vote for Obama 2.0 Nevada. Good game, nubs.

Maybe with your new 'free' healthcare you can make an appointment with your doctor to get your heads surgically removed from your asses.

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: RT @brianduggan: Reno 8100: Romney 26, Santorum and Paul 7 and Gingrich 6 #nvcaucus that's where @BrianSandoval voted/Sandoval 4 Romney!

Newt 4th in Reno? Hmm...

----------


## fatjohn

> daveweigel: RT @GarrettQuinn: Caucus worker estimates he tuned away three dozens people because they showed up after the votes were taken. #fitw
> 
> HMM, I WONDER WHO THEY COULD HAVE BEEN COUGH COUGH


They were probably elderly with romney and gingrich signs. They always travel in groups to such events.

----------


## libertythor

> So, is it that the young people are not showing up beyond the rallies?  If that is so, maybe strategy needs to change such that there is a special event scheduled AFTER the caucuses that is open to those with proof of caucus attendance.


The youngest bracket is the most unreliable in terms of turnout in almost every election in recent history.

----------


## KingNothing

> Well, not for a month.
> 
> How is he going to maintain cash and energy for february with elections in places like Maine, Minnesota, and Colorado?


He's got at least one billionaire supporter and if Paul could afford to effectively skip two states -and he could- why can't Newt?

IMO it's silly to think that Newt is finished.  Unless his fundraising has completely dried up and his PACs can't raise money, there's no reason for it to happen.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Don't know if he's dropping out but there was a story in the New York Times yesterday about his deep ties to fannie and freddie.  Much deeper than anyone thought, and it underscores how much of a liar and hypocrite he's been.  I see Drudge linked the article which is good because it's going to be a huge eye-opener to many people supporting the Newt.


Gingrich’s Deep Ties to Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac

----------


## sailingaway

sort of unrelated:

140elect Zach Green 
Paul got a bump. New followers for past 24 hours: @RonPaul-1,694. @MittRomney-1,652. @NewtGingrich-641. @RickSantorum-584.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Latest numbers tallied by someone who knows: With just under 15% of precincts statewide…62% Mitt, 16% Newt 15% Paul, 7% Santorum. #nvcaucus

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: Latest numbers tallied by someone who knows: With just under 15% of precincts statewide…62% Mitt, 16% Newt 15% Paul, 7% Santorum. #nvcaucus

----------


## RonPaulRules

RalstonFlash: Latest numbers tallied by someone who knows: With just under 15% of precincts statewide…62% Mitt, 16% Newt 15% Paul, 7% Santorum. #nvcaucus

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The youngest bracket is the most unreliable in terms of turnout in almost every election in recent history.


Yeah, I know.  I'm just trying to figure out how they can be encouraged to attend.

----------


## peterv

My small precinct near Reno results:
Elegable voters:  50 or less but only 9 showed up.
Results:
Newt:  1
Mitt:   2
Paul:   6
Also elected RP supporter to County Central Committee and our only delegate, also an RP supporter, to the county convention.

----------


## Lord Xar

You all are very funny. Newt is calling a conference for two reasons.

1. Huge coverage - free media
2. Downplay 3rd place finish. Minimize rons 2nd place
3. Rally the troops speech.

----------


## fatjohn

> Well, not for a month.
> 
> How is he going to maintain cash and energy for february with elections in places like Maine, Minnesota, and Colorado?


Um RCP has him winning Minnesota and Colorado.

----------


## sailingaway

140elect Zach Green 
Top Tags for #NVcaucus today: #GOP #Nevada #ronpaul #RonPaul2012 #TCOT #colorado #maine #withnewt #TEAParty #iSupportRonPaul #nvgop

----------


## fatjohn

> You all are very funny. Newt is calling a conference for two reasons.
> 
> 1. Huge coverage - free media
> 2. Downplay 3rd place finish. Minimize rons 2nd place
> 3. Rally the troops speech.


So lunar base is still in the works?

Awesome.

----------


## sailingaway

DullardMush Anon Guy 
Reno 2020: Wildest precinct in state. A three-way tie. Ron Paul 1, Gary Johnson 1 and Oliver North (yes) 1. #nvcaucus

----------


## CTRattlesnake

HAHAHAHAH
HAHAH
HAHA





> Reno 2020: Wildest precinct in state. A three-way tie. Ron Paul 1, Gary Johnson 1 and Oliver North (yes) 1. #nvcaucus

----------


## KingNothing

> So, is it that the young people are not showing up beyond the rallies?  If that is so, maybe strategy needs to change such that there is a special event scheduled AFTER the caucuses that is open to those with proof of caucus attendance.



What?  That is absolutely absurd.

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: Those 15% #s I just gave you include precincts from Clark, Elko, Lyon, Washoe , White Pine.  Can Romney win bigger here than '08? #nvcaucus

Are these good or bad areas for us?

----------


## r3volution

i think newts press conference is in the casino where the "special caucus" is being held . nothing to see there .

----------


## Orgoonian

> DullardMush Anon Guy 
> Reno 2020: Wildest precinct in state. A three-way tie. Ron Paul 1, Gary Johnson 1 and Oliver North (yes) 1. #nvcaucus


Thanks,i needed a laugh

----------


## sailingaway

> RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
> Latest numbers tallied by someone who knows: With just under 15% of precincts statewide…62% Mitt, 16% Newt 15% Paul, 7% Santorum. #nvcaucus


RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Those 15% #s I just gave you include precincts from Clark, Elko, Lyon, Washoe , White Pine. Can Romney win bigger here than '08? #nvcaucus

dang

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

My precint (#6425) was
21 Romney
13 Gingrich
7 Paul
5 Santorum

We got 3 out of 12 Paul delegates though (25%) with a few alternates.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> What?  That is absolutely absurd.


Why is that?

----------


## RonPaulRules

Looks like Ron will finish 3rd. Thats still not bad.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Looks like Ron will finish 3rd. Thats still not bad.


Yeah it is.

----------


## nano1895

> do you not know the difference between campaign and pac money ?


Yes, yes I do. My point is why would Newt even think of dropping out before Santorum who do not have a well funded PAC and is surely receiving less money for his campaign then Newt and no mention of him dropping out after Nevada. 

If you look at the poll numbers in Florida and somewhat SC then it is clear that Santorum's ups/downs have a much stronger effect on Newt's numbers than the rest, Newt's at least going to stay in as long as Santorum is in, when santorum drops out he knows most of them will end up going to him.

----------


## sailingaway

dniswhite Dennis White 
wanna register for the #NVcaucus? Gotta go through #Romney first. someone told her afterwards to take that off. pic.twitter.com/IY4bLd0N

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> RalstonFlash: Those 15% #s I just gave you include precincts from Clark, Elko, Lyon, Washoe , White Pine.  Can Romney win bigger here than '08? #nvcaucus
> 
> Are these good or bad areas for us?


They're not the best for us.  Carson, Nye, Esmeralda, Eureka, are probably our best, but they are very small.

----------


## slamhead

I am starting to think that a lot of the younger people although they "like" Ron Paul did not bother to register Republican. It would be really sad if they attend the rallies and never vote. This cannot be.

----------


## svobody

Yeah, if we finish 3rd, campaign is going to have to do serious reassessment - cuz whatever they're doing, it ain't working.

----------


## KingNothing

> Yeah, I know.  I'm just trying to figure out how they can be encouraged to attend.


First you've got to compare the age bracket to the total population to see how many you could reasonably expect to show up.  Then you need to find out what percent of folks in each age bracket are actually registered to vote, and if it matters in your state of interest.

I think that the "young folks never vote" meme slightly overstated in some instances and completely overblown in others.

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> dniswhite Dennis White 
> wanna register for the #NVcaucus? Gotta go through #Romney first. someone told her afterwards to take that off. pic.twitter.com/IY4bLd0N


That may be against the law - no campaigning 100 feet from a polling place. Does a caucus count as polling place?

----------


## EndTheECB

BREAKING!!! Two man-race for first place among write-ins between Johnson and North

As of 02:47 PM Eastern:
Romney: 1079 - 57,2%
Paul: 397 - 21%
Gingrich: 280 - 14,8%
Santorum: 129 - 6,8%

Gary Johnson: 1
Oliver North: 1

Total Votes: 1887

----------


## Brett85

What makes people think that Ron is going to come in 3rd?

----------


## PaleoPaul

Unless there's something REALLY major about Newt that's about to be exposed, he ain't going anywhere.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yeah, if we finish 3rd, campaign is going to have to do serious reassessment - cuz whatever they're doing, it ain't working.


the Gingrich billionaire came out of nowhere, and is based in NV. Gingrich took one trip out then camped in Clark county.  We have to do well.  I want second, but there are other states coming up if we over perform but still aren't second.  We'll see.

----------


## fatjohn

> RalstonFlash: Those 15% #s I just gave you include precincts from Clark, Elko, Lyon, Washoe , White Pine.  Can Romney win bigger here than '08? #nvcaucus
> 
> Are these good or bad areas for us?


Bad, Nye is the best. We won in 08 hopefully outright 50+% this time around.

----------


## Trigonx

> What makes people think that Ron is going to come in 3rd?


Dunno, I don't think much or any from Nye county is in yet.  That is our stronghold in NV

----------


## Drex

My totals from posts

Mitt
1836(+97)

Ron
582(+33)

Grinch
520(+29)

Sant
193(+18)

Keep posting twitter precinct's please

----------


## chris41336

Remember, it is 3 hours earlier than the east coast over there, so its still very early and most senior citizens vote early. Our numbers should increase as the day goes on.

----------


## libertythor

> What makes people think that Ron is going to come in 3rd?


The sundown caucus has people worried about the media-reported total, but it won't affect delegates.

----------


## 69360

> Looks like Ron will finish 3rd. Thats still not bad.


It's bad if you are trying to win the presidency. It's good if you are trying to get a message out. 

It is what it is.

----------


## sailingaway

mackay_andy Andrew MacKay 
Precinct 6319 votes: Romney 8, Gingrich 7, Paul 3. #nvcaucus

----------


## libertythor

> Remember, it is 3 hours earlier than the east coast over there, so its still very early and most senior citizens vote early. Our numbers should increase as the day goes on.


People vote simultaneously in caucuses.  Imagine everybody in your voting precinct packing an auditorium and then splitting off into districts or groups to go vote in classrooms and such.

----------


## Kregisen

> Like Hell Newt will be dropping out.  Just last week he said he was going to the Convention.


Ok come on now...if we see more statements like this today RPF will need to install an IQ test in order to register here. Why does a politician saying he's going to win or never going to drop out before primaries occur mean he would not drop out after 2 big losses in a row?

Especially when we JUST saw this happen twice with Bachmann saying she was "surging" and getting 5% of the vote and quickly dropping, or Huntsman saying the 3rd place finish is a ticket to south carolina, then dropping out 7 hours later.

Seriously people...think or don't bother posting please!!

----------


## chris41336

Wait...how is this legal? Can't results not be posted until after all of the voting? lol

----------


## EndTheECB

I need to go and get something to eat down in town now... keep these precinct-numbers around just in case there might be suspected voter fraud.

Precinct 8250 Romney: 38, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 20, Santorum: 6 
Precinct 8236 Romney: 35 Paul: 8, Gingrich: 29, Santorum: 7
Precinct 8207 Romney: 27, Paul: 11, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 6
precinct 8100 Romney: 26, Paul: 7, Santorum: 7, Gingrich: 6
Precinct 7731 Romney: 7, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 4
Precinct 7683 Romney: 23, Paul: 9, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 5 
Precinct 7652 Romney: 18, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 3 
precinct 7613 Romney: 3, Paul: 6 
precinct 7612 Romney: 1
Precinct 7582 Romney: 19, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 7, Santorum: 2
Precinct 7532 Romney: 17, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 13, Santorum: 6
Precinct 7527 Romney: 12 Paul: 5 
Precinct 7500 Romney: 20, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 2 
Precinct 7422 Romney: 14, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 2
Precinct 7416 Romney: 6, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
precinct 7415 Romney: 13, Paul: 2, Santorum, 2; Gingrich, 0
Precinct 7411 Romney: 10, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 1
precinct 7405 Romney: 10, Paul: 16, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 1
precinct 7403 Romney: 15, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 9, Santorum: 1 
precinct 7360 Romney: 9, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
Precinct 7358 Romney: 5, Gingrich: 1
precinct 7312 Romney: 3, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 2 
Precinct 6734 Romney: 7, Paul: 10, Gingrich: 2, Santorum 0
precinct 6729 Romney: 9, Paul: 2, Santorum: 2 
Precinct 6724 Romney: 8, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
precinct 6665 Romney: 24, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 8, Santorum: 3
Precinct 6651 Romney: 9, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 1
precinct 6607 Romney: 4, Paul: 10, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 1
precinct 6544 Romney: 13, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 0
Precinct 6493 Romney: 14, Paul: 5, Newt: 4, Santorum: 1
Precinct 5642 Romney: 4, Paul: 3, Santorum: 1
Precinct 5562 Romney: 1, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 1 
Precinct 5552 Romney: 10, Paul: 5 Ginrich: 7, Santorum: 1 
Precinct 5014 Romney: 10, Gingrich: 5 
Precinct 4606 Romney: 2, Paul: 8
Precinct 4020 Paul: 3
precinct 3814 Romney: 6, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 0, Santorum: 4
precinct 3807 Romney: 34, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 3
Precinct 3772 Romney: 15, Paul: 8, Santorum: 2, Gingrich: 1 
Precinct 3765 Romney: 18, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 1
Precinct 3674 Romney: 6, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 0 
precinct 3607 Romney: 4, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 1, Santorum: 1
precinct 3602 Romney: 36, Paul: 7, Gingrich: 4, Santorum: 2
Precinct 3576 Romney: 33, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 1
Precinct 3565 Romney: 12, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 1, 
Precinct 3557 Romney: 20, Paul: 10, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 1
Precinct 3375 Romney: 38, Paul: 4
Precinct 3373 Romney: 19, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 1 
Precinct 3365 Romney: 20, Paul: 2, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 1
Precinct 2672 Romney: 16, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 2
precinct 2352 Romney: 13, Paul: 3, Gingrich: 4 Santorum: 2 
Precinct 2020 Paul: 1, Gary Johnson: 1, Oliver North: 1
Precinct 1652 Romney: 10, Paul: 4, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 1 
Precinct 1410 Romney: 19, Paul: 20, Gingrich: 2, Santorum: 1
Precinct 1395 Romney: 28, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 5
Precinct 1354 Romney: 4, Paul: 8
precinct 1029 Romney: 22, Paul: 5, Gingrich: 5, Santorum: 3
Precinct 1022 Romney: 18, Paul: 1, Gingrich: 11, Santorum: 4
Precinct 1007 Romney: 44 Paul: 6, Gingrich: 13, santorum: 6 
Unknown prec. Romney: 3, Paul: 2, Santorum: 2
Unknown prec. Romney: 20, Paul: 1, Gingrich: 4, Santorum: 1
Unknown prec. Romney: 56, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 3
Unknown prec. Romney: 2, Paul: 5, Santorum: 2, Gingrich: 1
Unknown prec. Romney: 19, Paul: 9, Gingrich: 6, Santorum: 6
Unknown prec. Romney: 3 Paul: 7, Gingrich: 8, Santorum: 3 
Unknown prec. Romney: 18, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 3, Santorum: 2
Unknown prec. Romney: 36, Paul: 8, Gingrich: 2
Unknown prec. Romney: 18, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 4, Santorum: 3. 
Unknown prec. Romney: 51, Paul: 9, Santorum: 5, Gingrich: 2
Unknown prec. Romney: 8, Paul: 9, Gingrich: 9, Santorum: 5
Unknown prec. Romney: 2, Paul: 6, Gingrich: 1

----------


## KingNothing

> I am starting to think that a lot of the younger people although they "like" Ron Paul did not bother to register Republican. It would be really sad if they attend the rallies and never vote. This cannot be.


Last time around, I attended a Ron Paul speech in my state and was a hardcore supporter.  But I wasn't a registered Republican, so I couldn't vote for him.
It was insanely difficult to convince myself to switch from the Libertarian Party this time to vote for Paul.

As a party, the Republicans are.... icky.  Making the switch to them is harder for some people than you'd think.

----------


## sailingaway

Ls4baseball Lewis Salvati 
«@MysticXtU «@roger_watts I won a delegate seat so I will be representing Dr. Paul at county #ronpaul #nvgop #nvcaucus»»

----------


## slamhead

> What makes people think that Ron is going to come in 3rd?


It is way too early now. Someone is out there throwing out percentage totals and it shows Gingrich up. The post above shows Paul at 21% and Gingrich at 14.8% so I don't know where these other numbers are coming from. I think that Ralston guy is tweeting false information.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> First you've got to compare the age bracket to the total population to see how many you could reasonably expect to show up.  Then you need to find out what percent of folks in each age bracket are actually registered to vote, and if it matters in your state of interest.
> 
> *I think that the "young folks never vote" meme slightly overstated in some instances and completely overblown in others.*


Sorry.  Studies show that simply is not true.  I had hoped it would be different with our guys, but maybe not.

Regardless, something to encourage people to show up to vote, can't be a bad thing.

----------


## sailingaway

kcrabienick David Bienick 
#Romney campaign official predicts he'll reach 54% in #nvcaucus.

----------


## chris41336

> People vote simultaneously in caucuses.  Imagine everybody in your voting precinct packing an auditorium and then splitting off into districts or groups to go vote in classrooms and such.


Wow had a brain fart there. Thanks for correcting me.

----------


## Lord Xar

I am still seeing Ron ahead and the rurals have not come in yet. Calm down everyone.

Perhaps Ron needs to stress at his rallies "Everyone, everyone here must go to the polls. Whether it be a primary or caucus. We must make a presence. Because without you, our message will be beaten by the insider money machine. You MUST go to the polls when it is time to vote, (insert that particular states voting date)"

----------


## vechorik

> What?  That is absolutely absurd.


It has been my experience (as an old person) that it's difficult to get a "young person" out of bed on Saturday morning (for any reason). It's just human nature.

----------


## sailingaway

judejoffeblock Jude Joffe-Block 
Green Valley hs parking lot packed and big crowds...for cheerleading competition #nvcaucus

----------


## RonPaulRules

PKreative Paul Klein 
The #NVcaucus for ol SW #Reno yielded majority support for @MittRomney followed by @RonPaul. Ground-floor democracy is the true winner #gop

----------


## socal

> You all are very funny. Newt is calling a conference for two reasons.
> 
> 1. Huge coverage - free media
> 2. Downplay 3rd place finish. Minimize rons 2nd place
> 3. Rally the troops speech.


He's going to announce that he and his backers are going to do a leveraged buyout of Cheesecake Factory.

----------


## affa

> You all are very funny. Newt is calling a conference for two reasons.
> 
> 1. Huge coverage - free media
> 2. Downplay 3rd place finish. Minimize rons 2nd place
> 3. Rally the troops speech.


it doesn't matter what the reason is right now if the general population thinks he's dropping out.

----------


## sailingaway

Ls4baseball Lewis Salvati 
«@MysticXtU «@AnjeanetteDamon Precinct 7411: Paul: 16; Romney: 10; Gingrich: 6; Santorum: 1. #nvcaucus»»

and the tweeter says he's a Paul delegate

----------


## moonshine5757

third would SUCK

----------


## Cabal

> But I wasn't a registered Republican, so I couldn't vote for him.
> It was insanely difficult to convince myself to switch from the Libertarian Party this time to vote for Paul.
> 
> As a party, the Republicans are.... icky.  Making the switch to them is harder for some people than you'd think.


People need to get the $#@! over partisan politics. Straight up.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Remember, it is 3 hours earlier than the east coast over there, so its still very early and most senior citizens vote early. Our numbers should increase as the day goes on.


I thought the thing with caucuses was that you had to show up at a certain time.  They're not like primaries where you can go in and vote all day long.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> People need to get the $#@! over partisan politics. Straight up.


+rep

If you don't show up to vote, it doesn't matter if you support him or not.

----------


## rb3b3

keep in mind that newt polls horribly vs obama, so why would it be so far feched that he drops out?? he spent a boatload in florida, and a 3rd place finish here is very bad for him..... im sure his campaign knows how he would do vs obama and that is the ultimate goal. i dont care how much money you have, your not going to spend it foolishly.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> It is way too early now. Someone is out there throwing out percentage totals and it shows Gingrich up. The post above shows Paul at 21% and Gingrich at 14.8% so I don't know where these other numbers are coming from. I think that Ralston guy is tweeting false information.


Jon Ralston is the go-to guy in Southern Nevada politics.

You know not of which you speak.

----------


## Trigonx

seems like a real slowdown in results.

----------


## andrew1229649

I think we are going to run Grinch deep into third when rural places start rolling in.

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> People need to get the $#@! over partisan politics. Straight up.


Agreed. I heard A LOT in our caucus discussion, people saying "we need to support whoever can win against Obama" and I chimed in and said "Why does it matter if it is an R or a D, if their policies are thee same as Obamas? Three of these guys represent status-quo."

----------


## RonPaulRules

CarltonAbner Carlton Abner 
Source: early #NVCaucus results -- Romney 51 Paul 22 Gingrich 13 Oceans 11. #GOP #2012

----------


## sailingaway

Does anyone understand this stream?

NVM  It says IGNORE FOLLOWING TEST DATA

NVVoteCount NV Caucus Results 
T 03 2613 GIN 529 PAU 556 ROM 290 SAN 708 NOV 888 (1/1)
3 minutes ago 

NVVoteCount NV Caucus Results 
T 03 2612 GIN 739 PAU 52 ROM 780 SAN 564 NOV 939 (1/1)
3 minutes ago 
»

NVVoteCount NV Caucus Results 
T 03 2605 GIN 670 PAU 686 ROM 375 SAN 673 NOV 473 (1/1)
3 minutes ago

----------


## chris41336

> I thought the thing with caucuses was that you had to show up at a certain time.  They're not like primaries where you can go in and vote all day long.


Yeah, I was wrong.

I just want to know how these numbers could be accurate since I thought numbers could not be released until voting was over? ARe the rules different in NV?

----------


## Drex

Mitt
1854(+18)

Ron
601(+19)

Newt
533(+13)

Sant
194(+1)

----------


## LibertyEagle

Well, if Newt drops out, the likelihood of a brokered convention decreases substantially.

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: RT @otisdriftwood09: @RalstonFlash Henderson Precinct 7633: Romney 25, Paul 2, Gingrich 1, Santorum 1/#nvcaucus #blowout

Romney is just annihilating... Geez. I really hope our soft supporters didn't hop ship over to his.

----------


## RonPaulRules

CarltonAbner Carlton Abner 
Source: early #NVCaucus results -- Romney 51 Paul 22 Gingrich 13 Oceans 11. #GOP #2012

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Yeah, I was wrong.
> 
> I just want to know how these numbers could be accurate since I thought numbers could not be released until voting was over? ARe the rules different in NV?


Ha ha.  Beats the heck outta me.

----------


## sailingaway

CarltonAbner Carlton Abner 
Source: early #NVCaucus results -- Romney 51 Paul 22 Gingrich 13 Oceans 11. #GOP #2012

----------


## KingNothing

> Sorry.  Studies show that simply is not true.  I had hoped it would be different with our guys, but maybe not.
> 
> Regardless, something to encourage people to show up to vote, can't be a bad thing.


Off the top of your head, what percentage of voters in Iowa would you say are between 18 and 44?  What percentage do you think would vote for a Republican?  What percent do you think showed up in the caucus.


By the sounds of it, you'd be surprised.  Your "studies" have misled you.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Newt back down to 65% on Intrade, down from 80%.

----------


## sailingaway

cnbordbar Cyrus Bordbar 
About 75 precincts reporting, 2300 voters, twitter results say R59%, G18%, P17%, S6% tinyurl.com/7zzw4aj #NVCaucus

----------


## Paulatized

> still the special 'Newt' caucus to come though, *and they will know from earlier results how many they need*.


This is my fear and was when I first heard of this special caucus later than the regular caucus.  What a perfect setup to manipulate the final results.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> It has been my experience (as an old person) that it's difficult to get a "young person" out of bed on Saturday morning (for any reason). It's just human nature.


That's almost absolutely the case. It's rare when I get up b4 11 on a Sat morning, tho I would for something like this. Naturally, I would expect the same sort of commitment from other Paul youngsters. What are the campus organizers up to? Depending on how this thing turns out later on, I might be wondering what the NV campaign staff has been doing. The IA and NH staff sure did their part.

----------


## rb3b3

> Newt back down to 65% on Intrade, down from 80%.


can you check and see what newts odds are of dropping out of race? are they up or down?

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @otisdriftwood09: @RalstonFlash Henderson Precinct 7633: Romney 25, Paul 2, Gingrich 1, Santorum 1/#nvcaucus #blowout
3 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> cnbordbar Cyrus Bordbar 
> About 75 precincts reporting, 2300 voters, twitter results say R59%, G18%, P17%, S6% tinyurl.com/7zzw4aj #NVCaucus


Thats bs. Were nowhere near 75% reporting

----------


## sailingaway

> Thats bs. Were nowhere near 75% reporting


precincts not %

----------


## mosquitobite

> Yeah, I was wrong.
> 
> I just want to know how these numbers could be accurate since I thought numbers could not be released until voting was over? ARe the rules different in NV?


Caucuses are MUCH different than primaries!!

Caucuses you show up in one room, people make speeches, then they divide the room based on who people support.  It's not a quick and easy process, and tallies from one district are unlikely to sway another since they're all still in the room.

----------


## KingNothing

> Agreed. I heard A LOT in our caucus discussion, people saying "we need to support whoever can win against Obama" and I chimed in and said "Why does it matter if it is an R or a D, if their policies are thee same as Obamas? Three of these guys represent status-quo."


I would have just told them that Paul polls almost as well as Romney against Obama, and Paul does even better with independents so it's reasonable to expect that if Republicans fell in line and supported Paul he'd beat Obama handily.

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## Cabal

> Agreed. I heard A LOT in our caucus discussion, people saying "we need to support whoever can win against Obama" and I chimed in and said "Why does it matter if it is an R or a D, if their policies are thee same as Obamas? Three of these guys represent status-quo."


Republican, Democrat... that $#@! doesn't matter. It's part of the bread and circuses of the political machine, nothing more. The fact that people are still ignorant to this is rather laughable. Loyalty to a party? Give me a break. If RP were running Democrat, I wouldn't give a $#@!. I'd not think twice about registering just to vote for him. Republican, Democrat... nah, Republicrat--that's all there really is.

And frankly, the American people have no one to blame but themselves for all the perceived problems of government/Washington. They keep voting in empty suits who are basically carbon copies of one another while then criticizing every decision they make, as if they didn't see that $#@! coming from a mile away.

I'm sick of the ignorance in this country. 'Democracy' fail.

/endrant

----------


## mosquitobite

> precincts not %


75 precincts out of how many?

so it's noon there, and these things started at 9am right?  Dayum that's a commitment!

----------


## sailingaway

Spretnak Robert P Spretnak 
@Ralston Flash #nvcaucus Precinct 1346 Paul 9 Romney 7 Santorum 3 Gingrich 1. Turnout about 2/3 of '08

----------


## gerryb

> CarltonAbner Carlton Abner 
> Source: early #NVCaucus results -- Romney 51 Paul 22 Gingrich 13 Oceans 11. #GOP #2012


rofl.

really?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> 75 precincts out of how many?
> 
> so it's noon there, and these things started at 9am right?  Dayum that's a commitment!


They are over 1100 precincts in nevada

----------


## sailingaway

NVNewsBureau Nevada News Bureau 
Carson City GOP caucus starts right in time. At least 500 on hand to participate. #nvgop #nvcaucus

----------


## libertythor

> NVNewsBureau Nevada News Bureau 
> Carson City GOP caucus starts right in time. At least 500 on hand to participate. #nvgop #nvcaucus


Ron Paul did fairly well in Carson City last time, right?

----------


## chris41336

> Ha ha.  Beats the heck outta me.


I'm glad someone else is as confused as I am.

Can someone confirm that these numbers are accurate? Last I heard, numbers could not be released until all the voting was complete. I guess it doesn't matter since for these caucuses everyone has to get there at the same time.

----------


## puppetmaster

We had nine delegate spots. We picked up 7

----------


## Trigonx

> NVNewsBureau Nevada News Bureau 
> Carson City GOP caucus starts right in time. At least 500 on hand to participate. #nvgop #nvcaucus


that caught my attention too.  I hope we got a great RP speaker there!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: RT @Spretnak: @RalstonFlash #nvcaucus Precinct 1346 Paul 9 Romney 7 Santorum 3 Gingrich 1. Turnout about 2/3 of '08/PAUL COULD WIN!!!!!

Ralston is getting really snarky and unprofessional towards Paul in the last couple minutes. Hmm...

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> 75 precincts out of how many?
> 
> so it's noon there, and these things started at 9am right?  Dayum that's a commitment!


There are around 1100 precincts in Clark County.  I would guess another 500 around the state, but that is really off-the-cuff.

----------


## mosquitobite

> I'm glad someone else is as confused as I am.
> 
> Can someone confirm that these numbers are accurate? Last I heard, numbers could not be released until all the voting was complete. I guess it doesn't matter since for these caucuses everyone has to get there at the same time.


Right, everyone is IN the caucus so they're not getting the results I assume.  

They all start at the same time, but different end times based on how many people speak, etc.

----------


## affa

> People need to get the $#@! over partisan politics. Straight up.


Easy to say, but how many lifelong Republicans would be able to stomach changing their registration to a D if someone like Ron Paul was running as a D, for whatever reason.  That's essentially the challenge to the Dems that are new converts.

----------


## Drex

> cnbordbar Cyrus Bordbar 
> About 75 precincts reporting, 2300 voters, twitter results say R59%, G18%, P17%, S6% tinyurl.com/7zzw4aj #NVCaucus


I have a count of roughly 93 precincts with RP beating Grinch

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Off the top of your head, what percentage of voters in Iowa would you say are between 18 and 44?  What percentage do you think would vote for a Republican?  What percent do you think showed up in the caucus.
> 
> 
> By the sounds of it, you'd be surprised.  Your "studies" have misled you.


They're not "my studies".   lol.  If you are going to argue that young people show up to vote in the same percentages as older Americans, that is just not the truth.

----------


## Sarge

I hope people are on the phones trying to get more than 500 Ron Paul supporters to show up at the 7pm. caucus. I can see Newt trying to pull a fast one, at the press conference, once he is close to sure of knowing Ron's numbers. I need this many more votes blah blah. 

On the other hand, I don't think he thinks he is going to do well in Maine and is also not on the VA ballot.

All might want to read the Drudge article. He blocked fees to Freddie and Fannie and stuck us with the fees. Just the one wants for a President. The voter's are going to get what they vote for here. 

The only vote that will appreciate over 4 years, will be for Ron Paul.

----------


## gerryb

> I would have just told them that Paul polls almost as well as Romney against Obama, and Paul does even better with independents so it's reasonable to expect that if Republicans fell in line and supported Paul he'd beat Obama handily.


THIS.

91% of R's go for Romney in a general, and he polls equal or a few points behind Obama.
81% of R's go for Paul in a general, and he polls equal or a few points behind Obama.

This means following their logic of rallying behind the nominee, Paul would pick up at least 10% of R's that Romney has over him...  which would be the few extra points needed to ensure Obama is defeated.

----------


## tsai3904

From Facebook:

Precinct 3724

Paul 6
Romney 4
Gingrich 1
Santorum 0

431082_10150593873520209_752985208_9066379_1563112462_n.jpg

Can someone tweet this to @RalstonFlash

----------


## slamhead

I cannot watch this anymore. It is my birthday. It is a beautiful day here in So Cal. I am jumping on my Harley and not going to think about this until this evening when all results are in.

----------


## Lord Xar

^^^ Phone From Home should be calling the identified people who have later caucuse times and GETTING THEM TO THE VOTE!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

lmyerslvrj: Source: 9,000+ votes counted in Clark: Romney 60%, Gingrich 16%, Paul 16%, Santorum 7%. *About 70 votes separate Paul, Gingrich. #nvcaucus



Everyone in Nevada for Paul PLEASE come out and vote. This is very, very close!!!

----------


## sailingaway

Tommy_Funebo Tommy Funebo 
Precinct 5588: Ron Paul 87,5%, Gingrich 12,5% #NVcaucus
1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply

no raw vote count yet

----------


## LisaNY

> I cannot watch this anymore. It is my birthday. It is a beautiful day here in So Cal. I am jumping on my Harley and not going to think about this until this evening when all results are in.


Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your ride.

----------


## rp2012win

laura myers @lmyerslvrj  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Source: 9,000+ votes counted in Clark: Romney 60%, Gingrich 16%, Paul 16%, Santorum 7%.  About 70 votes separate Paul, Gingrich.


BOOM!!! We make it up in rural areas!

----------


## jctii0

> We had nine delegate spots. We picked up 7


BEAUTIFUL! THIS is what matters, folks.  Not sure if you posted the preference poll results, but do you know what the results were?

----------


## JustBcuz

Washoe County Precinct 1018:

Paul 3
Romney 3
Gingrich 0
Santorum 0

3 Paul CC delegates. 0 other delegates.

----------


## Bossobass

> People need to get the $#@! over partisan politics. Straight up.


No sh!t. Talk about making your head explode.

Bosso

----------


## neverseen

> I cannot watch this anymore. It is my birthday. It is a beautiful day here in So Cal. I am jumping on my Harley and not going to think about this until this evening when all results are in.


+rep! happy bday!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Very good that were tied with gingrich going into the rural counties, we should dominate there

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Cabal

> Easy to say, but how many lifelong Republicans would be able to stomach changing their registration to a D if someone like Ron Paul was running as a D, for whatever reason.  That's essentially the challenge to the Dems that are new converts.


Doesn't matter. They need to get over it. No one cares if they are lifelong Republicans or Democrats--associating your life with partisan politics is just sad anyway. Every vote they don't cast for Ron Paul is a vote they're casting for Obama or Obama 2.0. Period. I personally don't give a damn about irrational egos or pride; I give a damn about not seeing the country I live in implode upon itself.

----------


## Corey

Regarding the Republicans vs Democrats meme.  It's a joke, it's an illusion, it's a pathetic charade.  The Independent group has grown leaps and bounds.  I don't care much for the current state of affairs, but the future looks bright!

----------


## libertythor

Everybody who is going to vote in the day caucus has either already voted or is in the process of voting.  The caucus started at 9 pm.  However, we do need to get the armchair people to show up to the sundown caucus.




> lmyerslvrj: Source: 9,000+ votes counted in Clark: Romney 60%, Gingrich 16%, Paul 16%, Santorum 7%. *About 70 votes separate Paul, Gingrich. #nvcaucus
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in Nevada for Paul PLEASE come out and vote. This is very, very close!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Those 9,000 votes in Clark are more than any other votes we've seen so far.

----------


## sailingaway

> I cannot watch this anymore. It is my birthday. It is a beautiful day here in So Cal. I am jumping on my Harley and not going to think about this until this evening when all results are in.


Happy birthday! 

Also people might want to check out Maine

----------


## vechorik

> cnbordbar Cyrus Bordbar 
> About 75 precincts reporting, 2300 voters, twitter results say R59%, G18%, P17%, S6% tinyurl.com/7zzw4aj #NVCaucus


Darn close to this spread sheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kUUZEc0E#gid=0

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> I'm glad someone else is as confused as I am.
> 
> Can someone confirm that these numbers are accurate? Last I heard, numbers could not be released until all the voting was complete. I guess it doesn't matter since for these caucuses everyone has to get there at the same time.


None of these numbers are official.  They are just tweets (rumors) from each precinct caucus.

Here's the way it works this time, near as I can figure.  At 9AM there were caucuses for each individual precinct.  The straw vote is made public for each of those precincts at their caucus.  At these caucuses, party business is also handled, and delegates to the various county conventions are chosen.

Now, there are a couple of exceptions going on here.  First of all, Carson City (the Capitol district) is essentially holding a primary... an all day, vote-and-go caucus.  That closes at 5 PM I think, and I don't know how they choose county delegates.

Also, in Clark County, there is at least one (and maybe a couple) twilight caucuses, ostensibly for the Adventists and Orthodox Jews who couldn't otherwise vote because of the Sabbath.  Those votes, if I understand correctly, will count towards the straw vote, but not towards delegate selection, as the caucuses are not held on a precinct-by-precinct basis.

That how I think it works.  YMMV

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Those 9,000 votes in Clark are more than any other votes we've seen so far.


Romney got 13,000 votes from clark county in 08, which was good for nearly 60% of the vote there

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
One thing we need to consider: The possible impact of the Sharron Angle endorsement kicking in for Rick Santorum and carrying him to...8%.

----------


## pauliticalfan

We got 12% and second in Clark in 2008, and finished second and with 14% statewide. If the rural areas come through, we might be able to get second this time around as well.

----------


## rb3b3

> Romney got 13,000 votes from clark county in 08, which was good for nearly 60% of the vote there


ct how we looking my man?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> ct how we looking my man?


I think we'll get second, have to see how the rurals seem to be voting.

----------


## libertythor

Thank you for clarifying this for everybody.  For Carson City, the delegates were selected this morning right?




> None of these numbers are official.  They are just tweets (rumors) from each precinct caucus.
> 
> Here's the way it works this time, near as I can figure.  At 9AM there were caucuses for each individual precinct.  The straw vote is made public for each of those precincts at their caucus.  At these caucuses, party business is also handled, and delegates to the various county conventions are chosen.
> 
> Now, there are a couple of exceptions going on here.  First of all, Carson City (the Capitol district) is essentially holding a primary... an all day, vote-and-go caucus.  That closes at 5 PM I think, and I don't know how they choose county delegates.
> 
> Also, in Clark County, there is at least one (and maybe a couple) twilight caucuses, ostensibly for the Adventists and Orthodox Jews who couldn't otherwise vote because of the Sabbath.  Those votes, if I understand correctly, will count towards the straw vote, but not towards delegate selection, as the caucuses are not held on a precinct-by-precinct basis.
> 
> That how I think it works.  YMMV

----------


## affa

> Doesn't matter. They need to get over it. No one cares if they are lifelong Republicans or Democrats--associating your life with partisan politics is just sad anyway. Every vote they don't cast for Ron Paul is a vote they're casting for Obama or Obama 2.0. Period. I personally don't give a damn about irrational egos or pride; I give a damn about not seeing the country I live in implode upon itself.


No $#@!. But we're talking about other people, not us.  And understanding WHY some don't make the crossover DOES matter, because we need to make sure they do.   Getting mad at them after the fact changes nothing.  Convincing them before the deadline to register does.

----------


## rb3b3

> I think we'll get second, have to see how the rurals seem to be voting.


when will we see the rural areas start coming in?

----------


## sailingaway

SovernNation Doug Sovern 
#NVCaucus numbers I'm getting from other locations show #Paul closing gap with Newt. It'll be close for 2nd..but about 40 pts behind #Romney

----------


## KingNothing

> They're not "my studies".   lol.  If you are going to argue that young people show up to vote in the same percentages as older Americans, that is just not the truth.


The difference by age in Iowa and, I think, New Hampshire was trivial.

You're ignoring reality if you question that.

Young people showed up in numbers that were basically reflective of their percentage of the total population.  I'm not sure why you're even arguing the point.  Facts are facts.

----------


## JJ2

> lmyerslvrj: Source: 9,000+ votes counted in Clark: Romney 60%, Gingrich 16%, Paul 16%, Santorum 7%. *About 70 votes separate Paul, Gingrich. #nvcaucus
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in Nevada for Paul PLEASE come out and vote. This is very, very close!!!


Clark County is the *only* place Gingrich will do well!

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> I would have just told them that Paul polls almost as well as Romney against Obama, and Paul does even better with independents so it's reasonable to expect that if Republicans fell in line and supported Paul he'd beat Obama handily.


I did mention that in part of my speech. Paul polls best among Independents (beating Romney and Obama) and Independents are needed to win the general election. Ours was a small group, more like a debate & discussion, back and forth. When I mentioned that Gingrich and Santorum aren't on all of the ballots and that will dramatically hinder their ability to pick up delegates, several people were like "Wow, really? I didn't know that"

----------


## Drex

My totals from all posts so far :    ( been keeping count of precinct #'s )

Mitt
1944 (+90)

Ron
643 (+42)

Grinch
549 (+16)

Sant
209 (+15)

This total is from around 96 precincts, may have skipped 1 or 2.

Total votes : 3345

----------


## Varin

> I did mention that in part of my speech. Paul polls best among Independents (beating Romney and Obama) and Independents are needed to win the general election. Ours was a small group, more like a debate & discussion, back and forth. When I mentioned that Gingrich and Santorum aren't on all of the ballots and that will dramatically hinder their ability to pick up delegates, several people were like "Wow, really? I didn't know that"


N1

----------


## pauliticalfan

Gonna go take a shower, be back in 15. Hopefully I don't miss much.

----------


## sailingaway

Tweets ·
Top 
Refine results »
»

BSGesus Gaius Baltar 
Tally from my site. (30 precincts) Romney 33% Paul 22% Gingrich 14% Santorum 13% #NVcaucus

----------


## kathy88

> You all are very funny. Newt is calling a conference for two reasons.
> 
> 1. Huge coverage - free media
> 2. Downplay 3rd place finish. Minimize rons 2nd place
> 3. Rally the troops speech.



and 4. announce counter lawsuit to the hippie Paulbot who attacked his security

----------


## rp2012win

Gaius Baltar @BSGesus  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Tally from my site. (30 precincts) Romney 33% Paul 22% Gingrich 14% Santorum 13% #NVcaucus

----------


## libertythor

Also add to the pot that demographically, the US is an aging nation.  In most places the youth vote can't win an election without at least a decent showing in the older brackets.




> The difference by age in Iowa and, I think, New Hampshire was trivial.
> 
> You're ignoring reality if you question that.
> 
> Young people showed up in numbers that were basically reflective of their percentage of the total population.  I'm not sure why you're even arguing the point.  Facts are facts.

----------


## rp2012win

Molly Ball @mollyesque  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Western High School, Las Vegas: 342 voters. 142 for Romney (42%), 88 Paul (26%), 82 Gingrich (24%), 30 Santorum (9%). #nvcaucus

----------


## affa

My greater point is this: anything that might reach out to the Left (be it an endorsement by Oliver Stone, or whatever) gets shouted down that it will hurt us because 'this is a Republican primary!'.  Fair enough.  I understand that logic.  But you can't do that, and then also get mad when not enough from the Left register Republican.  If we're going to focus on converting Republicans to Ron Paul and ignoring converting the left, then we are just as guilty of 'partisan politics' as the people that aren't invested enough to change parties.

I'm of the opinion that we need the disenfranchised 'left'. But that sickens many people here, who refuse to reach out to them.  Not everyone, obviously... but a very vocal contingent.

----------


## sailingaway

mollyesque Molly Ball 
Western High School, Las Vegas: 342 voters. 142 for Romney (42%), 88 Paul (26%), 82 Gingrich (24%), 30 Santorum (9%).

----------


## JohnGalt23g

I've got a friend in Vegas who missed the caucuses this morning.  What's the skinny on the sundown caucus?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The difference by age in Iowa and, I think, New Hampshire was trivial.
> 
> You're ignoring reality if you question that.
> 
> Young people showed up in numbers that were basically reflective of their percentage of the total population.  I'm not sure why you're even arguing the point.  Facts are facts.




It is you who is arguing with the facts.

----------


## XTreat

From fb

Results for Precinct 19, Nye County: Ron Paul-35; Mitt Romney-34; Newt Gingrich-12; Rick Santorum-1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&type=1&ref=nf

----------


## libertythor

> From fb
> 
> Results for Precinct 19, Nye County: Ron Paul-35; Mitt Romney-34; Newt Gingrich-12; Rick Santorum-1


This is where we overtake Gingrich!  How many precincts are in Nye County?

----------


## sailingaway

DAVEatm David IsBell 
The word. No site count at leavitt middle school. Ballots followed into gated community. #nvcaucus Gibbs says on it

----------


## libertythor

> DAVEatm David IsBell 
> The word. No site count at leavitt middle school. Ballots followed into gated community. #nvcaucus Gibbs says on it


:::Faceinpalm:::  Nevada has one dirty political process.  Even the rule changes in the last weeks pales in comparison to this.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> This is where we overtake Gingrich!  How many precincts are in Nye County?


Not that many.  But with the other rurals it might be enough.

----------


## rp2012win

Jon Ralston @RalstonFlash  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RT @GiantsPrincess1: @RalstonFlash / riverview in Dayton Romney 98 Gingrich 59 santorum 56 Paul 40/rural. #nvcaucus

----------


## Brett85

> From fb
> 
> Results for Precinct 19, Nye County: Ron Paul-35; Mitt Romney-34; Newt Gingrich-12; Rick Santorum-1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&type=1&ref=nf


Isn't this supposed to be Ron's good county?

----------


## MsDoodahs

Does anyone have a current total?

thanks!

----------


## tsai3904

> I've got a friend in Vegas who missed the caucuses this morning.  What's the skinny on the sundown caucus?


Doors open at 6pm with caucus starting at 7pm.

Adelson Educational Campus
9700 Hillpointe Rd
Las Vegas, NV 89134

Make sure he brings an ID.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Isn't this supposed to be Ron's good county?


He won that precinct.  How much better would you like it?

----------


## sailingaway

john_malinowski John Malinowski 
@RalstonFlash Reno 1044 (Northwest): Romney 11, Paul 7, Gingrich 5, Santorum 3. Turnout for 1044 almost doubles '08 #nvcaucus
3 minutes ago 
»

zjcook23 Zachary Cook 
“@lmyerslvrj: Source: 9,000+ votes counted in Clark: Romney 60%, Gingrich 16%, Paul 16%, Santorum 7%. looks like a wrap for #paul #nvcaucus”
3 minutes ago

----------


## Drex

My totals from all posts so far : ( been keeping count of precinct #'s )

Mitt
1944 (+90)

Ron
643 (+42)

Grinch
549 (+16)

Sant
209 (+15)

This total is from around 96 precincts, may have skipped 1 or 2.

Total votes : 3345

Will update when have more posts



> Does anyone have a current total?
> 
> thanks!

----------


## BKom

Precinct 1689 in Las Vegas. Mittler 15. Ron 4. Santorum 1. Gingrich Goose Egg. 

Six delegates, two Ron Paul delegates, me and my wife.

----------


## Drex

this was a guy's twit pic thot it was funny ha

----------


## Brett85

> He won that precinct.  How much better would you like it?


You didn't understand my comment.  I was just asking whether that was the county that Ron was supposed to do well in.  I figured it was since Ron had a higher percentage in that precinct than anywhere else.

----------


## sailingaway

> Precinct 1689 in Las Vegas. Mittler 15. Ron 4. Santorum 1. Gingrich Goose Egg. 
> 
> Six delegates, two Ron Paul delegates, me and my wife.


+rep!

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Early #nvcaucus results show once again "newspaper" poll was way off, showing Paul fourth in single digits. #stoppolling #stopnewspapering

----------


## sailingaway

BSGesus Gaius Baltar 
Shadow Ridge High School 192 votes Romney 51% Paul 22% Gingrich 14% Santorum 13% #NVcaucus

----------


## sailingaway

NVNewsBureau Nevada News Bureau 
Reps for Ron Paul, Newt Gingrich, Mitt Romney now speaking to Carson caucus goers. No speaker for Santorum. #nvcaucus #nvgop

I understand hundreds are there

----------


## jllundqu

I wish they were broadcasting live results... 7pm is too many hours from now!!

----------


## sailingaway

hdubtre Howard Watts III 
#clustercount = 4 MT @judejoffeblock: Voters show up to Green Valley hs #NVCaucus not realizing it was done an hour ago 3 dozen like this

----------


## KingNothing

> It is you who is arguing with the facts.


Really?

Do I have to do all of the work for you?  Really?

http://www.infoplease.com/us/census/...mographic.html - Iowa Demographics
http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/epolls/ia  - Iowa Entrance Poll

31-percent of voters in Iowa were under the age of 44.  Roughly 35-percent of the population in Iowa falls into that age group.  Now, consider that young people skew Democrat, and the difference between the expected turnout of voters under 44 compared to actual observed turnout was probably statistically insignificant, and if it was statistically significant, it had no impact on candidate placing or delegate counts.

http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/pr...ire/exit-polls - New Hampshire Exit Poll
http://profiles.nationalrelocation.com/New%20Hampshire/ - New Hampshire demographics

There you see that about 37-percent of the population is aged 18 to 44.  31-percent of Republican primary voters fell into that age group.  Now, consider that young people skew Democrat, and the difference between the expected turnout of voters under 44 compared to actual observed turnout was probably statistically insignificant, and if it was statistically significant, it had no impact on candidate placing or delegate counts.


See?

----------


## libertythor

> NVNewsBureau Nevada News Bureau 
> Reps for Ron Paul, Newt Gingrich, Mitt Romney now speaking to Carson caucus goers. No speaker for Santorum. #nvcaucus #nvgop
> 
> I understand hundreds are there


He did fairly well in Carson City last time if I remember correctly.  Let's hope that the rep does a great job in selling Ron Paul.

----------


## fatjohn

> NVNewsBureau Nevada News Bureau 
> Reps for Ron Paul, Newt Gingrich, Mitt Romney now speaking to Carson caucus goers. No speaker for Santorum. #nvcaucus #nvgop
> 
> I understand hundreds are there


And nobody speaks for frothy. me sad.

----------


## RonPaulRules

JuggaloPatriot JuggaloPatriot 

#nvcaucus case of the missing vote truck begins. @nvgop

----------


## Trigonx

The tweet said like 500 there.

----------


## Drex

My totals

Mitt
2244 (+300)

Ron
817 (+174)

Newt
707 (+158)

Sant
300 (+91)

Around 101 precincts counted

Total votes: 4068

----------


## sailingaway

Esparkly09 Esther Ciammachilli 
Precinct 6416: Romney: 21, Gingrich: 13, Paul: 8, Santorum: 6. UNOFFICIAL RESULTS. #nvcaucus

----------


## sailingaway

MelanieLuvsTony MelanieLuvsTony 
RT @elizcrum Told #nvcaucus ballots driven fr Leavitt MiddleSchool w/out site count, then didnt go 2 HQ but were driven into gated community

----------


## jllundqu

Odds on a second place finish??

----------


## rb3b3

> Odds on a second place finish??


last i saw 50-50 ron and newt

----------


## Varin

> Odds on a second place finish??


up to 50% now same as Gingrich. Started day at 20%

----------


## sailingaway

RyanLizza Ryan Lizza 
Woman at caucus raises her hand. "Am I allowed to say something negative about Gingrich?" Facilitator: "Yes." Woman: "He's a slimeball."

----------


## carterm

guys look at elizcrum on twitter. missing votes? if so, we need to draw attention to this.

----------


## sailingaway

Esparkly09 Esther Ciammachilli 
Precinct 6413: Romney: 17, Gingrich: 10, Paul: 10, Santorum: 9 #nvcaucus

----------


## KingNothing

> Odds on a second place finish??


Even money.  Maybe a little better.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> MelanieLuvsTony MelanieLuvsTony 
> RT @elizcrum Told #nvcaucus ballots driven fr Leavitt MiddleSchool w/out site count, then didnt go 2 HQ but were driven into gated community


Ridiculous. Is this in a good area for Ron?

----------


## andrew1229649

Intrade Second place in Nevada Caucus %: Paul 49.5% Grinch 45%

----------


## jacmicwag

> +rep! happy bday!


Maybe you can tool on over to Vegas and drop in a bogus vote for us at the evening caucus.

----------


## sailingaway

> Intrade Second place in Nevada Caucus %: Paul 49.5% Grinch 45%


crossed fingers!

----------


## Drex

Esther Ciammachill
Precinct 6422: Romney: 30, Gingrich: 12, Paul: 6, Santorum: 7. UNOFFICIAL RESULTS. #nvcaucus

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

xx

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Don't get too discouraged.  Good thing is I've heard nothing about Newt in my twitter feed.


Wallflowers? Not Good.

----------


## jllundqu

Thanks.. +rep

----------


## No Free Beer

where are we now on the totals?

----------


## Drex

I'm not buying those garbage Twitter numbers that have Newt beating RP.

I have RP with +100 votes over NEwt

----------


## Lord Xar

WHO THE $#@! TOOK THOSE VOTES BEHIND A GATED COMMUNITY?
1. Who took them and who do they support
2. Can those results be thrown out, this is sooo $#@!ing corrupt

----------


## No1butPaul

OMG, John Huntsman better odds to finish in 2nd than Santorum!  That's very funny.

----------


## carterm

> WHO THE $#@! TOOK THOSE VOTES BEHIND A GATED COMMUNITY?
> 1. Who took them and who do they support
> 2. Can those results be thrown out, this is sooo $#@!ing corrupt


THIS

----------


## sailingaway

> WHO THE $#@! TOOK THOSE VOTES BEHIND A GATED COMMUNITY?
> 1. Who took them and who do they support
> 2. Can those results be thrown out, this is sooo $#@!ing corrupt


If it is a good area for Ron we don't want them thrown out.

----------


## Dianne

Huff Post is reporting that Gingrich has scheduled a press conference for after the caucus results.     Anyone thinking he might announce third party run?

----------


## Drex

Will do a numbers crunch again in a sec, gonna try to get the satellite free of snow

----------


## libertythor

> I'm not buying those garbage Twitter numbers that have Newt beating RP.
> 
> I have RP with +100 votes over NEwt


The results of at least one precinct were driven into a gated community for counting.

----------


## jllundqu

Odds that Santorum drops out after this... he put a lot of time/$$ into NV right?

----------


## andrew1229649

Gingrich might run third party...spread it now!!

----------


## tsai3904

> I wish they were broadcasting live results... 7pm is too many hours from now!!


The 16 non-Clark counties will release results at 5 PM PT.

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## BKom

> Odds that Santorum drops out after this... he put a lot of time/$$ into NV right?


He (Santorum) actually had a bunch of TV commercials the last few days. I never saw even one for Ron. And definitely none for the Grinch.

----------


## jllundqu

> The results of at least one precinct were driven into a gated community for counting.


Corrupt... but again they will get away with it because we live under oligarchs who buy influence like they buy toilet paper...

----------


## sailingaway

> Huff Post is reporting that Gingrich has scheduled a press conference for after the caucus results.     Anyone thinking he might announce third party run?


I'd love that but no, I think he's got a digital number counter on a podium which will say '45 states to go'

Don't know if this tweet is true:

BartDeBuono Bart DeBuono 
#NVCaucus #NVGOP #RT Crucial! If you missed ur caucus, u can be a delegate tonight. Arrive 6pm sharp at Aldeson Education Campus. #RonPaul

----------


## kathy88

> Doors open at 6pm with caucus starting at 7pm.
> 
> Adelson Educational Campus
> 9700 Hillpointe Rd
> Las Vegas, NV 89134
> 
> Make sure he brings an ID.


Ask him to PLEASE bring others!

----------


## sailingaway

robertcobrien Robert C. O'Brien 
I hear that #Gingrich is running ahead of #Paul in Reno and Paul is running ahead of Newt in Las Vegas. Big #Romney win, #NVCaucus #NVGop

----------


## TheGrinch

> If it is a good area for Ron we don't want them thrown out.


The middle school is right smack dab inside of the interstate perimeter of Las Vegas and in Clark County.... Those corrupt motherfuckers. No matter how much headway we make, they'll just fudge the numbers anyway.... 

If Dr. Paul gets 3rd, almost no doubt things like this will be why.

----------


## Jeffster

> Odds that Santorum drops out after this... he put a lot of time/$$ into NV right?


No.  Very little, actually.  Spending much more time in Missouri and Minnesota.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

oh i get it.. Newt calling for a press conference... maybe running for 3rd party will take attention from Ron's second place... seems like a pattern now ^^

----------


## Lord Xar

> If it is a good area for Ron we don't want them thrown out.


Or they were a good area for Ron and THUS, the reason they were driven behind a gated community.

This is NEWT's people. Mitt is too far ahead to warrant such behaviour from his underlings. Santorum is too far behind.

Newt and Ron are neck and neck. THUS, NEWTS people took those boxes BEHIND A GATED COMMUNITY. 
"gated community" - Who's supporters are likely to live behind a gated community?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Gingrich went from 45% to 65% on Intrade in like a minute. Not reading too much into it. Intrade doesn't predict trends, they follow reported trends. Better to follow the actual data.

----------


## carterm

> The middle school is right smack dab inside of the interstate perimeter of Las Vegas and in Clark County.... Those corrupt motherfuckers. No matter how much headway we make, they'll just fudge the numbers anyway.... 
> 
> If Dr. Paul gets 3rd, almost no doubt things like this will be why.


any way we can get someone on this? tweet NV reporters! this is so effing disgusting.

----------


## kathy88

> Or they were a good area for Ron and THUS, the reason they were driven behind a gated community.
> 
> This is NEWT's people. Mitt is too far ahead to warrant such behaviour from his underlings. Santorum is too far behind.
> 
> Newt and Ron are neck and neck. THUS, NEWTS people took those boxes BEHIND A GATED COMMUNITY. 
> "gated community" - Who's supporters are likely to live behind a gated community?



Unreal. Why can't we get through ONE damn primary or caucus without shady bull$#@!.

----------


## BKom

> Or they were a good area for Ron and THUS, the reason they were driven behind a gated community.
> 
> This is NEWT's people. Mitt is too far ahead to warrant such behaviour from his underlings. Santorum is too far behind.
> 
> Newt and Ron are neck and neck. THUS, NEWTS people took those boxes BEHIND A GATED COMMUNITY. 
> "gated community" - Who's supporters are likely to live behind a gated community?


I live in a gated community. It's not all that extraordinary out here. But I'd sure like to know what they hell these people are doing behind that gate.

----------


## jllundqu

> Gingrich went from 45% to 65% on Intrade in like a minute. Not reading too much into it. Intrade doesn't predict trends, they follow reported trends. Better to follow the actual data.


65% to win second??  FISHY???

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> Or they were a good area for Ron and THUS, the reason they were driven behind a gated community.
> 
> This is NEWT's people. Mitt is too far ahead to warrant such behaviour from his underlings. Santorum is too far behind.
> 
> Newt and Ron are neck and neck. THUS, NEWTS people took those boxes BEHIND A GATED COMMUNITY. 
> "gated community" - Who's supporters are likely to live behind a gated community?


Hey now. I live in a gated community.

----------


## sailingaway

Liberty_Doc Patrick Hisel 
Ron Paul Places Second at Chaotic Henderson Caucus dlvr.it/198YMS #liberty #tlot

----------


## Lord Xar

Sorry if I missed this --- ARE THE RURAL AREAS REPORTING IN YET?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> robertcobrien Robert C. O'Brien 
> I hear that #Gingrich is running ahead of #Paul in Reno and Paul is running ahead of Newt in Las Vegas. Big #Romney win, #NVCaucus #NVGop


Wow, this is looking like 2008 all over again. McCain ran ahead of Paul in Reno and Paul ran ahead of McCain in Vegas. Looks like if we're gonna come in second, it's gonna be by 1 or 2 percent.

----------


## nano1895

Maybe the press conference has something to do with the RP foot incident lawl.

----------


## Lightweis

> Sorry if I missed this --- ARE THE RURAL AREAS REPORTING IN YET?


wondering the same thing

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

people see gated communities as retirement places XD... im pretty sure most people watched that stossel show with medicare.

----------


## pauletteNV

Reporting from Precinct 2, Lyon County.   10 delegtes and 10 alternates available....only 5 delegates chosen/self-elected   2 Ron Paul delegates, 3 unknown
Preference votes:   18 Romney, 13 Santorum (yikes what's the matter with the people in this valley...feels like "lost world"), 8 Ron Paul,  and 7 Gingrich.     I saw a maximum of 5 younger people, most were well over 40.  There were 6 precincts' caucuses held in one large room.

----------


## sailingaway

> Wow, this is looking like 2008 all over again. McCain ran ahead of Paul in Reno and Paul ran ahead of McCain in Vegas. Looks like if we're gonna come in second, it's gonna be by 1 or 2 percent.


and then there is the special Gingrich caucus tonight.  We need a cushion.

----------


## libertythor

> Liberty_Doc Patrick Hisel 
> Ron Paul Places Second at Chaotic Henderson Caucus dlvr.it/198YMS #liberty #tlot


+rep to the first person to report on the chaos.

----------


## sailingaway

MormonOverlord Mormon Overlord 
It will be a good day for me in Nevada. A very good day, indeed. #NVcaucus

funny

----------


## Drex

My numbers:

Mitt 
2312 (+68)

Ron
841 (+24)

Newt
742 (+35)

Sant
322(+22)

Rough precinct estimate : 104

Total votes : 4217

----------


## rb3b3

wow i cant believe this!!! intrade has newt up a dollar today on him dropping out of the race before midnight feb 5th!!! maybe he really is dropping out?? http://www.intrade.com/v4/markets/co...tractId=750064

----------


## sailingaway

> +rep to the first person to report on the chaos.


there's a broken link to a story there, don't have time to read it

----------


## RayB

Precinct 15-20, total votes 255
Paul=40

Willard= 98
Newt= 59
Rick = 56

On the upside precinct17 (mine) = 4 RP delegates, but the precinct delegates were 16 total unknown other delegates may be RP.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> and then there is the special Gingrich caucus tonight.  We need a cushion.


If we lose, it's gonna be because of that. I don't know the details of it, but it sounds shady.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> The middle school is right smack dab inside of the interstate perimeter of Las Vegas and in Clark County.... Those corrupt motherfuckers. No matter how much headway we make, they'll just fudge the numbers anyway.... 
> 
> If Dr. Paul gets 3rd, almost no doubt things like this will be why.


So, if we finish a close second, does that mena that someone fudged the figures in our favor?

----------


## nano1895

> wow i cant believe this!!! intrade has newt up a dollar today on him dropping out of the race before midnight feb 5th!!! maybe he really is dropping out?? http://www.intrade.com/v4/markets/co...tractId=750064


don't pay attention to Intrade, they follow trends/news, not set them.

----------


## Liberty74

> wow i cant believe this!!! intrade has newt up a dollar today on him dropping out of the race before midnight feb 5th!!! maybe he really is dropping out?? http://www.intrade.com/v4/markets/co...tractId=750064


Newt is holding a post caucus press conference tonight. For what I dunno???

----------


## BKom

> So, if we finish a close second, does that mena that someone fudged the figures in our favor?


No Paul supporter in Vegas has enough clout to fudge the numbers in our direction.

----------


## rb3b3

> don't pay attention to Intrade, they follow trends/news, not set them.


oh ok that makes sense then

----------


## IterTemporis

> My numbers:
> 
> Mitt 
> 2312 (+68)
> 
> Ron
> 841 (+24)
> 
> Newt
> ...


Thank you. 

Would you mind comparing your numbers to https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...E&toomany=true ? He has less votes than you and has Paul in 3rd.

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> Reporting from Precinct 2, Lyon County.   10 delegtes and 10 alternates available....only 5 delegates chosen/self-elected   2 Ron Paul delegates, 3 unknown
> Preference votes:   18 Romney, 13 Santorum (yikes what's the matter with the people in this valley...feels like "lost world"), 8 Ron Paul,  and 7 Gingrich.     I saw a maximum of 5 younger people, most were well over 40.  There were 6 precincts' caucuses held in one large room.


I graduated from Yerington. What a sad place, looking at those results.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Western High School, Las Vegas: 342 voters. 142 for Romney (42%), 88 Paul (26%), 82 Gingrich (24%), 30 Santorum (9%).

----------


## kathy88

> +rep to the first person to report on the chaos.


Seconded!

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Are we sure Sue Lowden doesn't reside in that precinct; hasn't ran off and stole the ballots for a second time! Where were the volunteer RP security task force? :/ Surely Sue Lowden would be a person to keep a watchful eye on.

/snark

----------


## sailingaway

> Seconded!


http://www.ktnv.com/news/local/138713129.html

----------


## kathy88

> http://www.ktnv.com/news/local/138713129.html


You're the best.

----------


## sailingaway

lmyerslvrj laura myers 
.@mittromney has big lead in unofficial, early #nvcaucus precinct returns (60%), @ronpaul, @newtgingrich tied at 16%. bit.ly/AfrB1K

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> Are we sure Sue Lowden doesn't reside in that precinct; hasn't ran off and stole the ballots for a second time! Where were the volunteer RP security task force? :/ Surely Sue Lowden would be a person to keep a watchful eye on in a cage.
> 
> /snark


Fixed.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

hard to imagine newt is neck and neck with us =S.

----------


## TheGrinch

> So, if we finish a close second, does that mena that someone fudged the figures in our favor?


Umm, no, that will mean they can't fudge enough of them without it looking too fishy...

Unless you're saying that voter fraud doesn't happen, but I can assure its never suspected to happen in favor of the establishments least favorite (to put it kindly)

----------


## Mark37snj

> Gingrich went from 45% to 65% on Intrade in like a minute. Not reading too much into it. Intrade doesn't predict trends, they follow reported trends. Better to follow the actual data.


Yeah, they heard of votes disapearing into a gated community.

----------


## Drex

> Thank you. 
> 
> Would you mind comparing your numbers to https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...E&toomany=true ? He has less votes than you and has Paul in 3rd.


That spreadsheet is missing some numbers that I see. He has 70 rows, I have 104

----------


## rb3b3

> Yeah, they heard of votes disapearing into a gated community.


do we have a rough idea of how many votes they took into the gated community?

----------


## RonPaulRules

> do we have a rough idea of how many votes they took into the gated community?


Mitt Romney owns that community.

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Newt has tried to explain Mitt's strength here as "Mormon influence." But if #s hold, much more than LDS. And if Paul is 2nd... #nvcaucus

----------


## Tod

*Mike Bauman*     @*Mikey36012*                             Warning to *#**NVcaucus* exit pollsters: If you ask a prostitute "May I exit poll you?" the two of you may be thinking very different things.

----------


## kathy88

> do we have a rough idea of how many votes they took into the gated community?


However many Grinch will need to beat RP by 2%

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Umm, no, that will mean they can't fudge enough of them without it looking too fishy...
> 
> Unless you're saying that voter fraud doesn't happen, but I can assure its never suspected to happen in favor of the establishments least favorite (to put it kindly)


Uh huh.

who the hell do you think is the Establishment in Nevada?  They are all Mitt Romney people.  They do not give a damn about how Ron Paul does, except that they would _prefer_ he finish ahead of Newt Gingrich.

Seriously, the political world does not exist to shut down Ron Paul.  It is the height of either paranoia or self-centeredness to think so.

----------


## sailingaway

muhamid_MYP mu-hamid pathan MYP 

@on_a_minute Early exit polls for Nevada #Gop #Republican Caucus show: 62% #Romney, 16% #Gingrich 15% Ron Paul, 7% Rick #Santorum. #nvcaucus

----------


## rb3b3

uhmmmm why are no more precints reporting in this thread? what happened?

----------


## libertythor

> http://www.ktnv.com/news/local/138713129.html


Thank you!  It says I have to spread the reputation around, so I have an add rep reminder stickied on my desktop.

----------


## Drex

> uhmmmm why are no more precints reporting in this thread? what happened?


Twitter has gone dead ha

----------


## Mark37snj

> Mitt Romney owns that community.


With Mittler so far in the lead, vote tampering will probably pad The Grinches results to knock Paul down to 3rd. They have to diminish Paul and his message everywhere they can. They know he is the biggest threat to the GOP establishment so its not a question of IF they pull some funny business, but when.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> The middle school is right smack dab inside of the interstate perimeter of Las Vegas and in Clark County.... Those corrupt motherfuckers. No matter how much headway we make, they'll just fudge the numbers anyway.... 
> 
> If Dr. Paul gets 3rd, almost no doubt things like this will be why.


Does the campaign know about this? This needs to be checked out!

----------


## sailingaway

elizcrum Elizabeth Crum (E!!) 
Told by a @ClarkCountyGOP spox that they are looking into Leavitt Middle School ballots being out of sight of the #nvcaucus observer.

----------


## Dianne

> Mitt Romney owns that community.


If he does, he would more than likely toss Gingrich votes; in favor of Paul.

----------


## sailingaway

Ron in Minnesota.  

????

tweeter says it was amazing.

No hall?

----------


## kathy88

> elizcrum Elizabeth Crum (E!!) 
> Told by a @ClarkCountyGOP spox that they are looking into Leavitt Middle School ballots being out of sight of the #nvcaucus observer.


Dude who stepped on Eddie's foot is right on that!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

we better contest the gated community thing.. cause those votes means diff between 2nd and 3rd. the previous vote fraud we didnt pursuit since it wouldnt have made a difference.. but this does.

----------


## pauliticalfan

15% is a little dissapointing. How do we get 14% in 2008 and 15% now...? We've doubled in every other state. Very frustrating.

----------


## sailingaway

special neocon interpretation of the NVCaucus tonight.  Are they allowed to all be in the same room like that?
BretBaier Bret Baier 
Tonight on a special #Saturday edition of @specialreport we have @krauthammer @stephenfhayes, Bill Kristol & AB Stoddard for the #NVCaucus

----------


## RPit

> muhamid_MYP mu-hamid pathan MYP 
> 
> @on_a_minute Early exit polls for Nevada #Gop #Republican Caucus show: 62% #Romney, 16% #Gingrich 15% Ron Paul, 7% Rick #Santorum. #nvcaucus


This is so not good. I was really hoping for 2nd, and breaking 20%. Damn !

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

> Seriously, the political world does not exist to shut down Ron Paul.  It is the height of either paranoia or self-centeredness to think so.


Are you serious? The ignorance on this forum continues to amaze me.

----------


## kathy88

It's only 1:00 p.m. out there. There's lots to come.

----------


## TheGrinch

> Uh huh.
> 
> who the hell do you think is the Establishment in Nevada?  They are all Mitt Romney people.  They do not give a damn about how Ron Paul does, except that they would _prefer_ he finish ahead of Newt Gingrich.
> 
> Seriously, the political world does not exist to shut down Ron Paul.  It is the height of either paranoia or self-centeredness to think so.


Who was the "establsihment" in Florida in 200, in Ohio in 2008? I dunno, it could be Newt's local billionaire buddy for  all I know, but it is not paranoia to clearly see that the establsihment (which includes the corporate media, MIC, financial elite and democratic party), none of them want to see Paul gain any momentum, because he's a very real threat to their gravy train.

Do you really think Santorum and Grincrich are still in (with Gingrich hijacking Dr. Pauls message like they did the Tea Party a few years back), because they actually think they're going to win the nomination? No, they're being funded to split the anti-Romney vote until he emerges as the eventual candidate... It's no more coincedence than is the media blackout and nothing but negative coverage for Paul. It's not coincidence Dr. Paul does not have the backing of the fnancial elite. 

So no, I think we're well beyond simple paranoia at this point...

----------


## sailingaway

> This is so not good. I was really hoping for 2nd, and breaking 20%. Damn !


It is really unclear from what time period any of this info originates. People are repeating people's early tweets.  I'm just passing it on.

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: Final count at huge Galena caucus in Washoe: Romney, 348; Gingrich, 154; Paul, 88; Santorum, 82.  #nvcaucus #blowout #sorrypaulbots

We're $#@!ed, horrible news.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Are you serious? The ignorance on this forum continues to amaze me.


Yea, lol. It is obvious this whole damn cycle is about stopping Ron Paul, as the party could really care less who wins. The rest are all the same as Obama and they know it, and will be destroyed equally in the General Election. 

Anyway, it's obvious they are going to do something to keep Ron in 3rd or 4th.  They just don't want him placing anywhere close to enough to Romney, otherwise it gives him too much momentum.

Does someone mind giving me a short rundown of this Middle School debacle? Does that have something to do with Adelson?

----------


## Trigonx

we are not at 15%, we are closer to 20%.

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Final count at huge Galena caucus in Washoe: Romney, 348; Gingrich, 154; Paul, 88; Santorum, 82. #nvcaucus #blowout

----------


## sailingaway

judejoffeblock Jude Joffe-Block 
Clarification tweeps-- 1 precinct chair at Green Valley HS estimated 3 dozen turned away because arrived after the action. #NVcaucus

----------


## Lord Xar

Let me ask again, HAVE THE RURAL NUMBERS STARTED ROLLING IN?

----------


## RonPaulRules

Guys relax. We got 2nd. It's only 1:15pm in NV. Many hours left and the race is close.

----------


## RPit

> RalstonFlash: Final count at huge Galena caucus in Washoe: Romney, 348; Gingrich, 154; Paul, 88; Santorum, 82.  #nvcaucus #blowout #sorrypaulbots
> 
> We're $#@!ed, horrible news.


Hmm... NOOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> *Who was the "establsihment" in Florida in 200, in Ohio in 2008?* I dunno, it could be Newt's local billionaire buddy for  all I know,


Clearly, you don't know.

Tell me, who were the "Establishment" in Florida and Ohio?  Because I can damn well tell you who the Establishment are in GOP Nevada, and it damn sure ain't Shel Adelson.

You are entering tin-foil territory here, and don't think it does anyone any good, least of all our candidate.

----------


## sailingaway

Ron in MN

----------


## RPit

> we are not at 15%, we are closer to 20%.


Based on?

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

> Guys relax. We got 2nd. It's only 1:15pm in NV. Many hours left and the race is close.


Highly doubt second. If it's neck and neck between Paul and Gingrich (<2% difference) strings will be pulled to make sure Paul get's third.

----------


## bluesc

Well this is sounding depressing. What the $#@! was the campaign thinking raising expectations for Nevada? It's like telling people we have Utah in the bag.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Ron in MN


Must be the sweater vest. I'll be disappointed if we do not win Minnesota. Come on they elected Jesse Ventura for crying out loud!

----------


## sailingaway

JuggaloPatriot JuggaloPatriot 

@ClarkCountyGOP chair having private confab with leavitt site coord. #nvcaucus pic.twitter.com/DPdchLbg

----------


## RPit

> Ron in MN


Great pic. Now only if these people show up, which is really where it gets disappointing.

----------


## agorist ninja

> RalstonFlash: Final count at huge Galena caucus in Washoe: Romney, 348; Gingrich, 154; Paul, 88; Santorum, 82.  #nvcaucus #blowout #sorrypaulbots
> 
> We're $#@!ed, horrible news.


Please stop posting then.

Between you, bluesc, and a few others, I get the feeling that your only purpose is to wind people up and make them cast doubt on this whole thing.

The miserable bastards here are the main reason why I don't come around as much anymore.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

Do some people just support Ron and then don't even show up to vote? That seems to be what is hurting us the most is low turnout. It seems to me that if Ron can pull in crowds of 1,000+ at events then those people need to show up and vote. 

On a side note I can't believe that many people support Romney in Nevada...I mean...really? The flip flopping on every issue, the robot responses (and songs), and everything else that stops us from voting for him doesn't stop others from doing it and I want to know why. Hell even Gingrich gets a pass for being one of the most horrible people to ever be involved in politics because he "sticks it to the liberal media".

----------


## agorist ninja

> Ron in MN


Wonderful picture.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Highly doubt second. If it's neck and neck between Paul and Gingrich (<2% difference) strings will be pulled to make sure Paul get's third.


Name names.

Who will pull these strings?

----------


## Liberty74

> Guys relax. We got 2nd. It's only 1:15pm in NV. Many hours left and the race is close.


No legit poll had us close to coming in second. 

10-15% will be what we get with Romney at 50% or better.

----------


## bobburn

Oh NOES!! I SAW A PRECINCT WITH BAD RESULTS!!!1!!ONE!!.  WE ARE DOOMED!!

/s

----------


## sailingaway

GulagBound Gulag Bound 
Newt Gingrich Now! I Won't Vote for Romney in November - goo.gl/Soxn8 - #tcot #Sovereignty #NVcaucus #NVgop #MEgop #MNgop #COgop #prolife

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Name names.
> 
> Who will pull these strings?


A puppet master will pull the strings. I believe you meant 'whom'. Less groucho more sarcasm and dry wit.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> Name names.
> 
> Who will pull these strings?


Are you denying that there isn't some bias against Ron Paul? Now you're getting into conspiracy theory territory.

----------


## sailingaway

Prec 3604 straw poll: 11-Mitt, 10-Ron Paul, 2-Newt, and 0-Santorum. 10 Del.: 7 Ron Paul, 3 misc. #NVcaucus @nvgop

----------


## TheGrinch

> Clearly, you don't know.
> 
> Tell me, who were the "Establishment" in Florida and Ohio?  Because I can damn well tell you who the Establishment are in GOP Nevada, and it damn sure ain't Shel Adelson.
> 
> You are entering tin-foil territory here, and don't think it does anyone any good, least of all our candidate.


Look man, I'm just speculating based on what we've seen before. I'm not going to act like I know what's going on like you are, since neither of us know what their endgame is, if they are in fact tampering with votes.

But I think you're being extremely naive to think that the establishment as a whole has no interest in killing all of Paul's momentum. They already have all the other candidates bought, including Obama, so if there were voter fraud, it really doesn't make any sense for it to happen against anyone but the guy who stands against the powerful interests. 

If anything I'm backing away from conspiracy theories a bit, but relying on what I see, and that is candidate that the powerful interests in this country refuse to give the time a day... Perhaps you haven't paid enough attention if you don't think that the establishment thinks Dr. Paul is "dangerous". Even he frequently says that...

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Are you denying that there isn't some bias against Ron Paul? Now you're getting into conspiracy theory territory.


I asked a question.  Who will pull these strings?  whether or not there is bias against Ron Paul, who will pull these strings?  Who are you accusing of conspiring to commit vote fraud?

----------


## sailingaway

> No legit poll had us close to coming in second. 
> 
> 10-15% will be what we get with Romney at 50% or better.


what's a legit poll when they varied so much?

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Between you, bluesc, and a few others, I get the feeling that your only purpose is to wind people up and make them cast doubt on this whole thing.
> 
> The miserable bastards here are the main reason why I don't come around as much anymore.


They aren't casting doubt, but just keeping things real and in perspective. Do you expect everyone here to do cartwheels when the whole system is against us in everyway and will use every tactic they possibly can? Already, there is something rotten stinking up NV. so yea, it is kinda hard to ignore it and do backflips over it, as if its a good thing for us. We were already screwed out of winning one state.

----------


## PaleoPaul

> No legit poll had us close to coming in second. 
> 
> 10-15% will be what we get with Romney at 50% or better.


We've beaten our 2008 results in every state.

I don't expect us to do WORSE in a state like Nevada.

----------


## jllundqu

> 15% is a little dissapointing. How do we get 14% in 2008 and 15% now...? We've doubled in every other state. Very frustrating.


Agreed... I expected more from NV.  At least 20% +

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Look man, I'm just speculating based on what we've seen before. I'm not going to act like I know what's going on like you are, since neither of us know what their endgame is, if they are in fact tampering with votes.
> 
> But I think you're being extremely naive to think that the establishment as a whole has no interest in killing all of Paul's momentum. They already have all the other candidates bought, including Obama, so if there were voter fraud, it really doesn't make any sense for it to happen against anyone but the guy who stands against the powerful interests. 
> 
> If anything I'm backing away from conspiracy theories a bit, but relying on what I see, and that is candidate that the powerful interests in this country refuse to give the time a day... Perhaps you haven't paid enough attention if you don't think that the establishment thinks Dr. Paul is "dangerous". Even he frequently says that...


Whose endgame?   who is pulling the strings on the NVGOP caucus.

I'd like to know.

----------


## Drex

My numbers:

Mitt 2776 (+464)

Ron
977 (+136)

Newt
962 (+220)

Sant
473 (+151)

Total votes : 5188

Galena caucus killed us

----------


## r3volution

> Uh huh.
> 
> who the hell do you think is the Establishment in Nevada?  They are all Mitt Romney people.  They do not give a damn about how Ron Paul does, except that they would _prefer_ he finish ahead of Newt Gingrich.
> 
> Seriously, the political world does not exist to shut down Ron Paul.  It is the height of either paranoia or self-centeredness to think so.


 your right , i imagined the last 5 yrs . guess we should all get on facebook and play that farm game instead because everything is on the up and up and romney is so trust worthy . could you explain how it is being "paranoid or self-centered" when it has already happened ? multiple times ? you are being delusional if you cant see what is happening right in front of your face , or you dont want to .

----------


## hammy

Lol, I couldn't care less what place Ron comes in. Everybody keeps forgetting this is about getting a message out. If we can ignite more people to this cause, liberty will win. If you're a true Ron Paul supporter, you will fight tooth and nail, scratch and cry, shout and scream, for your constitution and for your country. Yes, it would be awesome to win the presidency, but the primary goal is to do what the media won't let us: SPREAD THE MESSAGE OF LIBERTY! Think about it, this is THE ONLY WAY people can even get a TASTE of the truth. We HAVE to make sure that truth gets out there. ONWARD!

----------


## thelaibon

Where there's smoke, there's usually fire.

----------


## KramerDSP

For those of you panicking, don't forget that the rural counties are not reporting in until 5 PM local time. I want to know how he did in the county that he won in 2008.

----------


## MikeLV

Today marked my second time caucusing for Ron Paul, I of course caucused and delegated for Ron back in 2008.  My precinct is in an upper middle class section of Las Vegas, Summerlin to be exact, so the demographics mostly consist of older if not retired, white and a substantial L.D.S population. Out of my precinct about 19 people showed up, me and another gentlemen decided to be captain and co-captain to run our precinct caucus. We introduced ourselves, passed out the information and explained the caucus and convention process...etc.

The next step was to figure out who was volunteering to attend the county convention next month, for my precinct we needed seven.  Luckily it was very easy to get the 7 volunteers. The "fun" part was next, where people would volunteer to speak about their candidate. The first candidate on the list was Newt (we went in alphabetical order), not one person shared their views on Newt, so we next went to Ron Paul. Myself and two other gentlemen shared our views on Ron Paul some of the issues consisted of:

- tort reform to control health care prices
- the debt, deficits and the Fed
- national security
- abortion

I of course spoke about he's the only veteran in the race, how RP never voted to increase taxes, an unbalanced budget, delivered babies.....etc.

After speaking about Ron Paul, it was Mitt's turn. All I heard was how Mitt saved the SLC Winter Olympics, he's able to work with Democrats as the governor of MA, his business background....etc.  Then the FoxNews brain washing started to kick in. "Ron Paul wants to legalize drugs," "Ron Paul wants Iran to own a nuclear weapon," "Ron Paul is too extreme, he never got anything accomplished in Congress....."...etc.

So of course us Ron Paul supports defended Ron by making it clear Ron Paul has a consistent voting record going back 30 years, he believes certain things like drugs should be a state issue, and the biggest surprise is when I told Romney-ites that Ron Paul is the only candidate that gets twice the amount of donations from active service members than any other candidate combined! I also made it a point that Ron Paul is the only candidate that will get the votes of independents and Democrats if he was to be the nominee (I made sure to bring up "Reagan Democrats).

Afterwards, we did the vote: 12 Romney, 6 Ron Paul, 1 Gingrich, 0 Santorum and 4 of the 7 delegates that are going to represent my precinct at the Clark County Convention next month are Ron Paul supporters. I even made sure the votes were tallied correctly, personally sealed the ballot envelop and made sure it was dropped off where it was suppose to be. So even though Ron Paul didn't win the straw poll we accomplished in giving him a solid delegation to represent him next month, and as we know that's all that matters!

----------


## rb3b3

[QUOTE=hammy;4136222]Lol, I couldn't care less what place Ron comes in. Everybody keeps forgetting this is about getting a message out. If we can ignite more people to this cause, liberty will win. If you're a true Ron Paul supporter, you will fight tooth and nail, scratch and cry, shout and scream, for your constitution and for your country. Yes, it would be awesome to win the presidency, but the primary goal is to do what the media won't let us: SPREAD THE MESSAGE OF LIBERTY! Think about it, this is THE ONLY WAY people can even get a TASTE of the truth. We HAVE to make sure that truth gets out there. ONWARD![/QUOTE

PLEASE DONT TELL ME THAT ITS ABOUT THE MESSAGE BEING SPREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT DRIVES ME NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS ALL ABOUT RON WINNING THE NOMINATION AND NOTHING ELSE!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KingNothing

> Whose endgame?   who is pulling the strings on the NVGOP caucus.
> 
> I'd like to know.


THEY are!  THEM!  With THEIR plan!

DUH!

Don't you listen to Alex Jones?  THEY are coming to get us!

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> your right , i imagined the last 5 yrs . guess we should all get on facebook and play that farm game instead because everything is on the up and up and romney is so trust worthy . could you explain how it is being "paranoid or self-centered" when it has already happened ? multiple times ? you are being delusional if you cant see what is happening right in front of your face , or you dont want to .


Perhaps you'd like to answer the question... Who is pulling the strings to conspire to commit vote fraud in Nevada?

I'd like to know, as some of the people you are likely to accuse of are people I've dealt with honestly and forthrightly.

----------


## TheGrinch

> Whose endgame?   who is pulling the strings on the NVGOP caucus.
> 
> I'd like to know.


Oh hold on, let me call up one of my billionaire buddies to find out. There are many people who could be pulling strings, but it would be absurd and pointless for an armchair observer to claim they know who...

Perhaps you need to do a bit more research about voter fraud. There is not one guy who pulls strings you can point to. There are lots of different methods if you got cash and power.

----------


## sailingaway

> Lol, I couldn't care less what place Ron comes in. Everybody keeps forgetting this is about getting a message out. If we can ignite more people to this cause, liberty will win. If you're a true Ron Paul supporter, you will fight tooth and nail, scratch and cry, shout and scream, for your constitution and for your country. Yes, it would be awesome to win the presidency, but the primary goal is to do what the media won't let us: SPREAD THE MESSAGE OF LIBERTY! Think about it, this is THE ONLY WAY people can even get a TASTE of the truth. We HAVE to make sure that truth gets out there. ONWARD!


that may be what it is about to you

to many of us it is a distinct fall back

----------


## sailingaway

intelliot Elliot Michael Lee 
#NVcaucus Absentee votes are accepted from active duty military and their family members. I hope these votes really get counted

----------


## Evilfox

> PLEASE DONT TELL ME THAT ITS ABOUT THE MESSAGE BEING SPREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT DRIVES ME NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS ALL ABOUT RON WINNING THE NOMINATION AND NOTHING ELSE!!!!!!!!!


The way he wins is by spreading the message....

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

To the idiots who think everything is peachy and Ron Paul would never be cheated out of votes - look up Bev Harris

----------


## Lord Xar

THIS THREAD IS FOR THE RESULTS OF THE NV CAUCUS. 

IF YOU WANT TO HAVE A PENIS CONTEST ABOUT THIS OR THAT, TAKE IT PRIVATE.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> THEY are!  THEM!  With THEIR plan!
> 
> DUH!
> 
> Don't you listen to Alex Jones?  THEY are coming to get us!


lol I really don't see why it is considered a conspiracy theory that there are people (not the Illuminati, not Bohemia Grove, or the Bilderberg Group) that don't want Ron Paul to be taken seriously or for him to win. If they did then he would receive fair media coverage instead of being ignored and when they do cover him they talk about how he can't win and how his views are crazy and not "mainstream".

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Oh hold on, let me call up one of my billionaire buddies to find out. There are many people who could be pulling strings, but it would be absurd and pointless for an armchair observer to claim they know who...
> 
> Perhaps you need to do a bit more research about voter fraud. There is not one guy who pulls strings you can point to. There are lots of different methods if you got cash and power.


Oh, so you can't tell me who is conspiring to commit vote fraud in the NVGOP caucus.  Not even one name?

That's what I thought.

FYI, some of those people counting those votes in Nevada are friends of mine.  They're trustworthy people, at least to the extent that they aren't going to commit vote fraud over second place, when everyone they work with would prefer that Gingrich finish as close to the bottom as possible.

But who am I to argue, when its you against the world.

----------


## sailingaway

> The way he wins is by spreading the message....


that is why he ALWAYS wins regardless of total, it is not the goal.

----------


## rb3b3

> The way he wins is by spreading the message....


i understand that... but i signed up to be a republican so i can vote for ron in the primaries... busted my butt to gain as many ron paul supporters as possible in hopes that he can win the nomination... i havent been busting my butt so that ron loses but it will be ok if the message goes on.

----------


## KingNothing

> that may be what it is about to you
> 
> to many of us it is a distinct fall back



I think it's both.

You can't separate the two.  Elections help to spread the message.  Spreading the message helps to win elections.

Paul is advocating a gigantic paradigm shift.  Winning is the ultimate goal, no doubt about it, but spreading the message so that it lives on after Paul's candidacy is just as important.

----------


## No Free Beer

> Perhaps you'd like to answer the question... Who is pulling the strings to conspire to commit vote fraud in Nevada?
> 
> I'd like to know, as some of the people you are likely to accuse of are people I've dealt with honestly and forthrightly.


Are you saying that there is no chance of voter fraud?

----------


## sailingaway

> lol I really don't see why it is considered a conspiracy theory that there are people (not the Illuminati, not Bohemia Grove, or the Bilderberg Group) that don't want Ron Paul to be taken seriously or for him to win. If they did then he would receive fair media coverage instead of being ignored and when they do cover him they talk about how he can't win and how his views are crazy and not "mainstream".


your avatar name seems appropriate but please start your own thread in hot topics.

----------


## RonPaulRules

zjcook23 Zachary Cook 
#Newt cancelled his press conference tonight. Interesting. Is he going to step out after another loss? #GOPPrimary #NVCaucus #Gingrich2012

----------


## anewvoice

> Prec 3604 straw poll: 11-Mitt, 10-Ron Paul, 2-Newt, and 0-Santorum. 10 Del.: 7 Ron Paul, 3 misc. #NVcaucus @nvgop


It's the delegates!  THis and the report a little further up showing Ron Paul dominating the delegates, that's the money right there!

----------


## sailingaway

zjcook23 Zachary Cook 
#Newt cancelled his press conference tonight. Interesting. Is he going to step out after another loss? #GOPPrimary #NVCaucus #Gingrich2012

----------


## bobburn

Tort reform to control medical expenses?  Lmao.  Please see "Hot Coffee."  As a soon-to-be attorney,  I find that the vast majority of people have no idea what tort reform actually accomplishes--it limits real, actual damages suffered by people and destroys the civil justice system.  In states that have passed "tort reform" medical expenses have increased while the cost of doing business for hospitals has decreased.  Tort reform, in its most prevalent character, is nothing more than a charade designed to demonize the civil justice system and claim that "frivolous" law suits are bankrupting America--something that is simply untrue.  If you've committed a wrong, you should pay for that wrong.  I understand capping punitive damages, but capping ACTUAL damages is wrong--plain and simple.  If someone was paralyzed or brain damaged, they should not be forced to settle for less than the harm that was done to them.  Those people will have to hire someone to aid them for the rest of their lives, their ability to generate income will be diminished forever, and the medical bills are usually substantial.  If you've got $2M in damages (cost of lifetime earnings plus cost associated with medical bills and continued care) but are capped at 1M, you're now forced to turn to the state to care for you.  In the end, tort reform shifts the burden from the wrongdoer to the taxpayer.  No thank you.

----------


## thelaibon

> Oh, so you can't tell me who is conspiring to commit vote fraud in the NVGOP caucus.  Not even one name?
> 
> That's what I thought.
> 
> FYI, some of those people counting those votes in Nevada are friends of mine.  They're trustworthy people, at least to the extent that they aren't going to commit vote fraud over second place, when everyone they work with would prefer that Gingrich finish as close to the bottom as possible.
> 
> But who am I to argue, when its you against the world.


Such nonsense. There are so many hands in the pot. Money talks.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> lol *I really don't see why it is considered a conspiracy theory that there are people (not the Illuminati, not Bohemia Grove, or the Bilderberg Group) that don't want Ron Paul to be taken seriously or for him to win.* If they did then he would receive fair media coverage instead of being ignored and when they do cover him they talk about how he can't win and how his views are crazy and not "mainstream".


First of all, we're not talking about him winning.  we're talking about him finishing second.

Second, who are these people conspiring with the vote counters in Nevada?  Because I have a pretty good idea of the GOP elite there, and most of them really aren't concerned with anything other than keeping the RP people happy through November.

----------


## KingNothing

> Oh, so you can't tell me who is conspiring to commit vote fraud in the NVGOP caucus.  Not even one name?
> 
> That's what I thought.
> 
> FYI, some of those people counting those votes in Nevada are friends of mine.  They're trustworthy people, at least to the extent that they aren't going to commit vote fraud over second place, when everyone they work with would prefer that Gingrich finish as close to the bottom as possible.
> 
> But who am I to argue, when its you against the world.



I assume there are some who believe you are either COINTELPRO, or a wayward Paul supporter who has been brainwashed by WaPo articles and the like and is now splintering the group and causing friction.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Such nonsense. There are so many hands in the pot. Money talks.


So do bromides.  Perhaps you'd care to name names?

----------


## Lord Xar

> zjcook23 Zachary Cook 
> #Newt cancelled his press conference tonight. Interesting. Is he going to step out after another loss? #GOPPrimary #NVCaucus #Gingrich2012


He is thinking that with the votes "behind the gate" and the unorthodox jews coming out tonight, he'll get 2nd... so he will stay in.

----------


## hammy

> that may be what it is about to you
> 
> to many of us it is a distinct fall back


I understand, trust me. I'm fighting as hard as I can for him to win the nomination. I won't stop donating, facebooking, sign bombing, etc. I just think getting people to hear the message is goal #1.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> your avatar name seems appropriate but please start your own thread in hot topics.


I don't get it...

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: RT @SauloLondono: Final results at Dilworth Middle School: Romney 140; Newt 100; Paul 71; Santorum 39. @RalstonFlash / #nvcaucus

3rd now looking more likely than 2nd.... being a realist here.

----------


## carterm

RT @SauloLondono: Final results at Dilworth Middle School: Romney 140; Newt 100; Paul 71; Santorum 39. @RalstonFlash / #nvcaucus

----------


## bbwarfield

Please take non caucus voting number discussions of this thread...... The Reptilian Cow ranchers of northern Nevada have put dissappearing ink on all Rons votes..... look it up.... when you find sufficient proof to debunk this.... well be here in this thread watching NEVADA CAUCUS NUMBERS!

----------


## carterm

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Final count at huge Galena caucus in Washoe: Romney, 348; Gingrich, 154; Paul, 88; Santorum, 82. #nvcaucus #blowout #sorrypaulbots

----------


## PaleoPaul

That Dilworth place could be somewhere Paul finished in third last time, y'know.

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @SauloLondono: Final results at Dilworth Middle School: Romney 140; Newt 100; Paul 71; Santorum 39. @RalstonFlash /

----------


## thelaibon

> So do bromides.  Perhaps you'd care to name names?


Grant & his friend Jackson

----------


## anewvoice

So no Google maps this time?

----------


## AngryCanadian

I still hope for second tonight.

----------


## carterm

Update on Leavitt: Man who took ballots 2 his house in gated comm. for 20 min.s told my source that he stopped to get a soda & "go to hell".

----------


## Hook

> Do some people just support Ron and then don't even show up to vote? That seems to be what is hurting us the most is low turnout. It seems to me that if Ron can pull in crowds of 1,000+ at events then those people need to show up and vote. 
> 
> On a side note I can't believe that many people support Romney in Nevada...I mean...really? The flip flopping on every issue, the robot responses (and songs), and everything else that stops us from voting for him doesn't stop others from doing it and I want to know why. Hell even Gingrich gets a pass for being one of the most horrible people to ever be involved in politics because he "sticks it to the liberal media".


You keep making the mistake of thinking that people are voting based on issues or informed opinion.   The vast majority of voters decide based on looks, personality, fashion, hairstyle, etc.  The fact you are on this forum means you are more informed than 95% of the voters.

I know it isn't pleasant to acknowledge, but the vast majority of voters are absolute retards.  If this weren't so, we wouldn't be in the situation we are in now.  After all, there have always been plenty of candidates that were in third parties that would have been much better than what we have now.  The fact of the mater is that they simply vote for whomever the TV say to vote for.

----------


## JJ2

> zjcook23 Zachary Cook 
> #Newt cancelled his press conference tonight. Interesting. Is he going to step out after another loss? #GOPPrimary #NVCaucus #Gingrich2012


Some were speculating the press conference meant he was dropping out.

Perhaps this means he "knows" he's coming in 2nd and is now staying in??

----------


## KingNothing

> Update on Leavitt: Man who took ballots 2 his house in gated comm. for 20 min.s told my source that he stopped to get a soda & "go to hell".


HAHA!

----------


## sailingaway

owenbarrett Owen Barrett 
BREAKING RT @SpencerLubitz: Ron Paul takes Precinct 7731... Mitt in a close 2nd, Santorum 3rd, Newt 4th. #NVcaucus

no raw numbers

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Are you saying that there is no chance of voter fraud?


In this race?  Damn little.  Newt doesn't have people in place to commit it, and Romney has already won.  

If the people who are in a position to do such a thing were so inclined, it would be to push Gingrich _down_.  Not up.  Down.

And nobody is going to take a chance at tossing their career, and going to a Nevada penitentiary, over a second place finish nobody with any power in the state cares about.

If you find yourself thinking they would... loosen the tin foil.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## losinglife

87 pages and i just woke up.... ugg someone give me a run down

----------


## Badger for Paul

Hey bobburn, it sounds like your law professors have brainwashed you well. 






> Tort reform to control medical expenses?  Lmao.  Please see "Hot Coffee."  As a soon-to-be attorney,  I find that the vast majority of people have no idea what tort reform actually accomplishes--it limits real, actual damages suffered by people and destroys the civil justice system.  In states that have passed "tort reform" medical expenses have increased while the cost of doing business for hospitals has decreased.  Tort reform, in its most prevalent character, is nothing more than a charade designed to demonize the civil justice system and claim that "frivolous" law suits are bankrupting America--something that is simply untrue.  If you've committed a wrong, you should pay for that wrong.  I understand capping punitive damages, but capping ACTUAL damages is wrong--plain and simple.  If someone was paralyzed or brain damaged, they should not be forced to settle for less than the harm that was done to them.  Those people will have to hire someone to aid them for the rest of their lives, their ability to generate income will be diminished forever, and the medical bills are usually substantial.  If you've got $2M in damages (cost of lifetime earnings plus cost associated with medical bills and continued care) but are capped at 1M, you're now forced to turn to the state to care for you.  In the end, tort reform shifts the burden from the wrongdoer to the taxpayer.  No thank you.

----------


## KingNothing

> owenbarrett Owen Barrett 
> BREAKING RT @SpencerLubitz: Ron Paul takes Precinct 7731... Mitt in a close 2nd, Santorum 3rd, Newt 4th. #NVcaucus
> 
> no raw numbers



@AnjeanetteDamon: Precinct 7731: Paul: 8; Romney: 7; Santorum: 4; Gingrich: 3. #nvcaucus/And another for Paul.

----------


## harikaried

Just got back to Reno after getting a speeding ticket on the way from Carson City. Went to a 9am caucus in Reno then noon caucus in Carson City. Passed out lots of flyers and brochures with an inset. Many people said they had received super brochures already. Probably more than half took materials (undecided or Ron Paul supporters?) than rejected.

----------


## One Last Battle!

> owenbarrett Owen Barrett 
> BREAKING RT @SpencerLubitz: Ron Paul takes Precinct 7731... Mitt in a close 2nd, Santorum 3rd, Newt 4th. #NVcaucus
> 
> no raw numbers


Of course, this could be anything from a 2 vote lead in a 20 vote precinct to something like 20-100 votes in the lead in a huge precinct.

Still, I think we'll come second. The areas we did best in (eg. Nye) aren't even in yet.

----------


## Lord Xar

> owenbarrett Owen Barrett 
> BREAKING RT @SpencerLubitz: Ron Paul takes Precinct 7731... Mitt in a close 2nd, Santorum 3rd, Newt 4th. #NVcaucus
> 
> no raw numbers


Ron wins with 10votes, mitt 8, santo 3, newt 0 ---> doens't help us much.

Why can't it be like Ron: 223 votes , Mitt: 200votes, Santo: 40votes, Newt: 13votes.

----------


## pauliticalfan

These big numbers are in Washoe county, where we got 14% and third in 2008. Granted McCain only got 16%, and it's looking like Newt is closer to 20% there.

Fact is, if we come in third, there's gonna have to be some major re-evaluation going forward.

----------


## JJ2

> He is thinking that with the votes "behind the gate" and the unorthodox jews coming out tonight, he'll get 2nd... so he will stay in.


"Gategate"?

----------


## KingNothing

> 87 pages and i just woke up.... ugg someone give me a run down



No worse than 3rd, no better than 2nd.  Tight race between Newt and Paul now, looks for be a 50-50 chance for either guy to take second.

----------


## flynn

what really matters is, in the end, we know there are a group of people who believe liberty the same way, just like us. (in my opinion) ... and we can win this.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

> If the people who are in a position to do such a thing were so inclined, it would be to push Gingrich _down_.  Not up.  Down.
> 
> And nobody is going to take a chance at tossing their career, and going to a Nevada penitentiary, over a second place finish nobody with any power in the state cares about.


So naive. Do research on Bev Harris and voter fraud before you formulate opinions. 




> If you find yourself thinking they would... loosen the tin foil.


Appeal to ridicule.

----------


## Lord Xar

> @AnjeanetteDamon: Precinct 7731: Paul: 8; Romney: 7; Santorum: 4; Gingrich: 3. #nvcaucus/And another for Paul.


yup. great. we need HUGE turnout for Ron in these precincts.. perception matters!

----------


## carterm

so these "rural" places...what's the deal on them

----------


## sailingaway

> So no Google maps this time?


no official results until later, then here: http://www.pbs.org/newshour/vote2012/map/live.html

these are people reporting back from caucus sites on twitter

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Of course, this could be anything from a 2 vote lead in a 20 vote precinct to something like 20-100 votes in the lead in a huge precinct.
> 
> Still, I think we'll come second. The areas we did best in (eg. Nye) aren't even in yet.


Do you not know how small a county Nye is? We won the entire county by 16 votes. We're losing each of these individual precincts in Washoe by about 80. You have to keep this in perspective.

----------


## Kords21

At least we'll beat Santorum right?

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> So naive. Do research on Bev Harris and voter fraud before you formulate opinions. 
> 
> 
> 
> Appeal to ridicule.


Son, when you've done Nevada politics for a third as long as I have, come talk to me.

Until then, you really don't know what you are talking about.

----------


## RPit

It looks like we're losing big where the turnout is big..... Hopeful of 2nd, but starting to come to grip with 3rd as more and more big turnout results give us massive deficit.

----------


## TheGrinch

> So do bromides.  Perhaps you'd care to name names?


That you expect some internet commentors to know who might be committing fraud is absurd, when we're purely speculating... Why would you expect us to name names...

Okay, so you said you know the peopl,e running the caucus, how about you call them up and find out why a van full of votes was brought into a gated community. If none of your friends were involved in that, then well, we're not talknig about them.

99% of the people involved can be good people, but it only takes a corrupt 1% with the means to fudge it... 

*But nobody is saying with any certainy that is what is going in here*, but if you don't think there are powerful interests that do what they can to influence elections (a most recent example would be a whole bunch of dead people who somehow voted for Gingrich in SC), and if you can't see that the powerful interests have already been doing everything they can to stop the anti-establishment candidate, then I'm sorry, you haven't been paying attention.

----------


## carterm

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Latest from field: Romney holding at 60, but likely to go down a bit. Near tie for 2nd. Watch Elko, Nye: Paul will do well there. #nvcaucus

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: Latest from field: Romney holding at 60, but likely to go down a bit. Near tie for 2nd. Watch Elko, Nye: Paul will do well there. #nvcaucus

There's still hope for 2nd yet. Gingrich trading way too high on Intrade IMO at 78%.

----------


## carterm

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
If Paul can win big over Newt in some of those rural areas, he will get second. Neither likely to get to 20, but might be close. #nvcaucus

----------


## pauliticalfan

RalstonFlash: If Paul can win big over Newt in some of those rural areas, he will get second. Neither likely to get to 20, but might be close. #nvcaucus

Taking his word for it. Come on rural folks, come through for us.

----------


## PaleoPaul

We came in third in Washoe and second in Clark last time.

WE MUST FINISH IN SECOND PLACE IN CLARK.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> so these "rural" places...what's the deal on them


They are counties in the middle of nowhere.  In some counties, it might take a couple of hours to drive the results from the location to the GOP HQ in the county.

----------


## No Free Beer

> In this race?  Damn little.  Newt doesn't have people in place to commit it, and Romney has already won.  
> 
> If the people who are in a position to do such a thing were so inclined, it would be to push Gingrich _down_.  Not up.  Down.
> 
> And nobody is going to take a chance at tossing their career, and going to a Nevada penitentiary, over a second place finish nobody with any power in the state cares about.
> 
> If you find yourself thinking they would... loosen the tin foil.


I didn't nec mention Nevada, even though this thread is about NV. 

Are you telling me that there was no possible fraud in IA?

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> RalstonFlash: Latest from field: Romney holding at 60, but likely to go down a bit. Near tie for 2nd. Watch Elko, Nye: Paul will do well there. #nvcaucus
> 
> There's still hope for 2nd yet. Gingrich trading way too high on Intrade IMO at 78%.


sounds like a buying opportunity.

----------


## RPit

Who gives a $#@! about Intrade.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> I didn't nec mention Nevada, even though this thread is about NV. 
> 
> Are you telling me that there was no possible fraud in IA?


That accounted for 5000 votes.

No

Possible

Way

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Latest from field: Romney holding at 60, but likely to go down a bit. Near tie for 2nd. Watch Elko, Nye: Paul will do well there. #nvcaucus

----------


## KingNothing

> I didn't nec mention Nevada, even though this thread is about NV. 
> 
> Are you telling me that there was no possible fraud in IA?


I don't know if he is, but I am.  And if there was it had absolutely no bearing on the delegate counts.

----------


## affa

> Gingrich went from 45% to 65% on Intrade in like a minute. Not reading too much into it. Intrade doesn't predict trends, they follow reported trends. Better to follow the actual data.


That just means someone with money bought a lot in a short period, correct?   Pretty cheap way to create imagined support, if you ask me.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## cstarace

Final results at Dilworth Middle School: Romney 140; Newt 100; Paul 71; Santorum 39.

----------


## bluesc

> Son, when you've done Nevada politics for a third as long as I have, come talk to me.
> 
> Until then, you really don't know what you are talking about.


Calling people "son" makes you sound like a complete idiot. If you were some big time insider in Nevada politics, you wouldn't be arguing with people over the internet right now. Create your own thread for your ridiculous argument.

----------


## EndTheECB

> Of course, this could be anything from a 2 vote lead in a 20 vote precinct to something like 20-100 votes in the lead in a huge precinct.
> 
> Still, I think we'll come second. The areas we did best in (eg. Nye) aren't even in yet.


Too bad then Nye only is like 3% of the total vote. The only counties that really matters is Clark and Washoe (~75% of the votes put together). So Paul better get good numbers in Clark county.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
> Latest from field: Romney holding at 60, but likely to go down a bit. Near tie for 2nd. Watch Elko, Nye: Paul will do well there. #nvcaucus


I wish he'd come through with some more Nye County results.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

> I didn't nec mention Nevada, even though this thread is about NV. 
> 
> Are you telling me that there was no possible fraud in IA?


Let John live in Imaginationland where everyone loves Ron Paul.

----------


## ghengis86

> That just means someone with money bought a lot in a short period, correct?   Pretty cheap way to create imagined support, if you ask me.


yes.  the float isn't great so it doesn't take much cash to swing the percentages.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

> Too bad then Nye only is like 3% of the total vote. The only counties that really matters is Clark and Washoe (~75% of the votes put together). So Paul better get good numbers in Clark county.


Link to live results?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> That just means someone with money bought a lot in a short period, correct?   Pretty cheap way to create imagined support, if you ask me.


In the end the market catches up to reality. It's like when Herman Cain bought up a whole bunch of his books. Did his book sales improve? Yes, but in the long run he ended up nowhere.

----------


## Hook

> Who gives a $#@! about Intrade.


Because Intrade almost always gets it right.  Much better than the polls.  For the same reason the free market works.  It aggregates information from everyone involved to predict the outcome.

----------


## RDM

> Son, when you've done Nevada politics for a third as long as I have, come talk to me.
> 
> Until then, you really don't know what you are talking about.


Just curious. Do you know who is "Mr. Cleanface"?

----------


## sailingaway

> Because Intrade almost always gets it right.  Much better than the polls.  For the same reason the free market works.  It aggregates information from everyone involved to predict the outcome.


that simply isn't true. It was flipped twenty minutes ago. Why wasn't 'that' getting it right? It changes right up to the last minute

----------


## KingNothing

> Because Intrade almost always gets it right.  Much better than the polls.  For the same reason the free market works.  It aggregates information from everyone involved to predict the outcome.


This thread is way, way, WAY better than Intrade, though.

Intrade is just a reflection of the information contained here.  Nothing more.

----------


## pipewerKz

Total count for Valley High School - 

Gingrich - 50
Paul - 115
Romney - 136
Santorum - 29

I volunteered for the caucus, we were under staffed and things were crazy. I didn't get to vote in my precinct meeting because we were so swamped. Volunteers at the site held a caucus after everyone was gone - Paul 3, Newt 2, Mitt 1. I am a delegate as well

----------


## RPit

I think all this just proves that the meme: "One thing is for sure, Ron Paul Supporters will show up", is completely self-centered BULL$#@!. We have enthusiasm to go and attend rallies and 'party' loud. But when it comes to going to the boring place called caucus, forgettaboutit.

----------


## affa

> Seriously, the political world does not exist to shut down Ron Paul.  It is the height of either paranoia or self-centeredness to think so.


No, it exists to get their candidate nominated and the establisment choice elected.   Silencing Ron Paul is part of that.  It is the height of having your head stuck in the sand to deny this.

----------


## RonPaulRules

3rd Place in NV is not bad. It show's Ron is not out of this yet.

----------


## Noblegeorge

So chances are still 50/50 for second?

----------


## SCOTUSman

Intrade at the Ames Iowa straw poll had him absolutely at no chance (single digits) of winning the Ames straw poll, Ron came within a fraction of 1% of winning it.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> I wish he'd come through with some more Nye County results.


I wish you'd come through with some more Nye County results being such an insider and all in Nevada politics. lol I'm just messing with you buddy.

----------


## RPit

> Because Intrade almost always gets it right.  Much better than the polls.  For the same reason the free market works.  It aggregates information from everyone involved to predict the outcome.


Intrade is a post-hoc assessment of realtime information. Its not predictive of anything. Why does it change so much? They base it off of the same information we are basing our 'predictions' on, that Ron could be 2nd or 3rd, very close. So quoting Intrade changes is completely bull$#@!. It just means someone is gambling more on one side.

Currently 2nd could go either to Ron or Newt and it would be close. Now its all about betting, taking a chance, and that is what Intrade is showing. I really don't see the point of people mentioning it.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Calling people "son" makes you sound like a complete idiot. If you were some big time insider in Nevada politics, you wouldn't be arguing with people over the internet right now. Create your own thread for your ridiculous argument.


I know enough about the inside in Nevada to know that talk about rigging votes for second in a GOP caucus that was over before it began is ridiculous.

And when/if I ever feel the need to campaign again, I'll go back there.

But until then, as someone who knows the inside of Nevada, let me tell you... Ron Paul's worst enemy, as far as the GOP voters are concerned, are irresponsible followers who question the legitimacy of the process.

When this is all said and done, however it turns out, I'll still have the ear of those who do Nevada politics.  Trust me, after this exchange, I'll be less likely to proclaim any associations with the rEVOLution..

Because I would fear, in the eyes on the inside, that would make me look... how did you put it?  Oh yes, like a "complete idiot".

----------


## sailingaway

> 3rd Place in NV is not bad. It show's Ron is not out of this yet.


if it is close third it will be better than any poll projected, so will be over performing. We do need a breakout, somewhere, though.

----------


## rb3b3

> Total count for Valley High School - 
> 
> Gingrich - 50
> Paul - 115
> Romney - 136
> Santorum - 29
> 
> I volunteered for the caucus, we were under staffed and things were crazy. I didn't get to vote in my precinct meeting because we were so swamped. Volunteers at the site held a caucus after everyone was gone - Paul 3, Newt 2, Mitt 1. I am a delegate as well



these are great #s if it hasnt been reported here yet!!! GREAT JOB and thank you for being a delegate!!

----------


## sailingaway

brianduggan Brian Duggan 
Dave Buell, the chairman of the Washoe County GOP, said #nvcaucus went smoothly except for "handful" of latecomers who could not cast ballot

----------


## pipewerKz

> these are great #s if it hasnt been reported here yet!!! GREAT JOB and thank you for being a delegate!!


Thank you for the kind words. I did report the totals to the Campaign.

----------


## pauliticalfan

elizcrum: RT @TheJesseLaw: Chapparal. 410 votes. 197 mitt, 91 paul 79 newt, 43 santo. / #nvcaucus

Hot diggity damn yes. Anyone know where this precinct is?

----------


## pipewerKz

> brianduggan Brian Duggan 
> Dave Buell, the chairman of the Washoe County GOP, said #nvcaucus went smoothly except for "handful" of latecomers who could not cast ballot


More than a handful at my site. Mostly Mitt supporters. A few Ron Paul guys, felt really bad for the. People thought you could vote any time between 9am and 1pm.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> I think all this just proves that the meme: "One thing is for sure, Ron Paul Supporters will show up", is completely self-centered BULL$#@!. We have enthusiasm to go and attend rallies and 'party' loud. But when it comes to going to the boring place called caucus, forgettaboutit.


Hate to have to agree with you, but i think that is a major problem as well. I tend to crap on the old people a lot, but honestly, i really don't think the youngsters/college demographic are turning out as they should. Going to all these rallies like its some spring break event is nice to see, but it seems to me most of them drop the ball when it comes to actually going to vote and that just hurts Ron really bad in the end.

----------


## neverseen

> Total count for Valley High School - 
> 
> Gingrich - 50
> Paul - 115
> Romney - 136
> Santorum - 29
> 
> I volunteered for the caucus, we were under staffed and things were crazy. I didn't get to vote in my precinct meeting because we were so swamped. Volunteers at the site held a caucus after everyone was gone - Paul 3, Newt 2, Mitt 1. I am a delegate as well


AWESOME! that offsets the big newt numbers from the other school

----------


## Hook

> Should just trust my common sense. Americans are too stupid to elect a worthwhile president.


Nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public. --H. L. Mencken 

Of course they are, otherwise they would have elected much better people already.  You think these politicians just appear from nowhere?  These are the people that the public winnowed down.

George Carlin explains it best:

----------


## Perry

> Son, when you've done Nevada politics for a third as long as I have, come talk to me.
> 
> Until then, you really don't know what you are talking about.


Way to put him in his place Gramps. That gave me a pretty good laugh.

----------


## KingNothing

> I think all this just proves that the meme: "One thing is for sure, Ron Paul Supporters will show up", is completely self-centered BULL$#@!. We have enthusiasm to go and attend rallies and 'party' loud. But when it comes to going to the boring place called caucus, forgettaboutit.



There's some truth to what you're saying -- we aren't, by and large, the loyal servants of Liberty we pride ourselves on being.  But we probably are more likely to show up than others, on the margins.  Human beings are too similar, in general, for one large group to behave much differently than another large group within a sample.

----------


## rb3b3

NOW IS A GREAT TIME TO BUY SHARES ON ITRADE ON RON PAUL TAKING 2ND!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

Chapparal. 410 votes. 197 mitt, 91 paul 79 newt, 43 santo. / #nvcaucus

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> I think all this just proves that the meme: "One thing is for sure, Ron Paul Supporters will show up", is completely self-centered BULL$#@!. We have enthusiasm to go and attend rallies and 'party' loud. But when it comes to going to the boring place called caucus, forgettaboutit.


Hate to have to agree with you, but i think that is a major problem as well. I tend to crap on the old people a lot, but honestly, i really don't think the youngsters/college demographic are turning out as they should. Going to all these rallies like its some spring break event is nice to see, but it seems to me most of them drop the ball when it comes to actually going to vote and that just hurts Ron really bad in the end




> More than a handful at my site. Mostly Mitt supporters. A few Ron Paul guys, felt really bad for the. People thought you could vote any time between 9am and 1pm.


Yea, see what i mean? This is just blatant ignorance on peoples parts (of all camps supporters, not just Ron's) when it comes to being wary and responsible on voting day. I mean, christ, not enough people have it together and simply cannot be depended on. 

Always reminds me of that great proverb: When all is said and done, more is said than done

----------


## affa

> Are you denying that there isn't some bias against Ron Paul? Now you're getting into conspiracy theory territory.


No, he's playing his part perfectly, throwing terms around like 'tinfoil' and 'paranoia' to make us doubt ourselves.  Whether intentionally, or unintentionally, that's the effect of each of his posts.  Putting JohnGalt in your user name doesn't make the sh*t he's peddling smell any better.

----------


## ssjevot

A lot of people are just unwilling to accept that liberty is not popular with the current electorate and rather than work towards creating a future base for the movement they want to find something to blame other than the current political climate.  Unfortunately they don't realize that blaming things like vote fraud only hurts the movement.

----------


## TheGrinch

Hey John Gault, how about you call your caucus buddies and find out where that truck of votes went...

Why do I always let the trolls get to me. Welcome to my ignore list. I suggest others do the same, if he just wants to be an establishment troll. 

If you don't want to be a part of this movement and jsut want to bicker and attack folks, then we're better off without you. Have a nice day!!

----------


## SCOTUSman

Man...Mitt has killer organization in Nevada. Unbelievable how someone can do that well. Even with the Mormon vote...you have to have great organization. I wonder if there are any particular supporters showing up late to the caucuses and getting locked out. Hope it isn't young RP supporters sleeping in! 

Glad to see us offsetting some of newton's support.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> So chances are still 50/50 for second?


We need SECOND.

----------


## Hook

Which is exactly what I just said.  It aggregates info from everyone, and as the info changes, it will reflect that.

----------


## samsung1

> Chapparal. 410 votes. 197 mitt, 91 paul 79 newt, 43 santo. / #nvcaucus


awesome, we are cutting into newts lead...

----------


## MsDoodahs

Where's Drex?

Any chance for a recent numbers update?

tyvm in advance.

----------


## Feelgood

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> I know enough about the inside in Nevada to know that talk about rigging votes for second in a GOP caucus that was over before it began is ridiculous.
> 
> And when/if I ever feel the need to campaign again, I'll go back there.
> 
> But until then, as someone who knows the inside of Nevada, let me tell you... Ron Paul's worst enemy, as far as the GOP voters are concerned, are irresponsible followers who question the legitimacy of the process.
> 
> When this is all said and done, however it turns out, I'll still have the ear of those who do Nevada politics.  Trust me, after this exchange, I'll be less likely to proclaim any associations with the rEVOLution..
> 
> Because I would fear, in the eyes on the inside, that would make me look... how did you put it?  Oh yes, like a "complete idiot".


So, you don't even live in Nevada? Anyway, nobody is going to care if you don't proclaim you are associated with the rEVOLution because you are one person, do what you want to do but it makes you seem like a little kid who isn't getting their way: "You won't do what I want to do so I'm leaving!"

----------


## RonPaulRules

intelliot Elliot Michael Lee 
#NVcaucus precinct 1687 in Clark county: Paul 11, Romney 3, Gingrich 1, Santorum 0; 6 of 8 delegates for #RonPaul

----------


## KingNothing

> No, he's playing his part perfectly, throwing terms around like 'tinfoil' and 'paranoia' to make us doubt ourselves.  Whether intentionally, or unintentionally, that's the effect of each of his posts.  Putting JohnGalt in your user name doesn't make the sh*t he's peddling smell any better.



I knew it wouldn't be long until someone basically said he was COINTELPRO

----------


## bronxboy10

> intelliot Elliot Michael Lee 
> #NVcaucus precinct 1687 in Clark county: Paul 11, Romney 3, Gingrich 1, Santorum 0; 6 of 8 delegates for #RonPaul


Nice!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> intelliot Elliot Michael Lee 
> #NVcaucus precinct 1687 in Clark county: Paul 11, Romney 3, Gingrich 1, Santorum 0; 6 of 8 delegates for #RonPaul


Very nice. Clark county seems to be getting stronger.

----------


## EndTheECB

> Total count for Valley High School - 
> 
> Gingrich - 50
> Paul - 115
> Romney - 136
> Santorum - 29
> 
> I volunteered for the caucus, we were under staffed and things were crazy. I didn't get to vote in my precinct meeting because we were so swamped. Volunteers at the site held a caucus after everyone was gone - Paul 3, Newt 2, Mitt 1. I am a delegate as well


Suppressive Fire!!! Keep the Grinch down!!!

----------


## affa

> Whose endgame?   who is pulling the strings on the NVGOP caucus.
> 
> I'd like to know.


Will you please stop with this ridiculous question?  We don't need to 'name names' to suspect something is afoot.  Do we need to know the name of some backroom news chief at Fox that pulls the 'positive' Ron Paul story and runs a 'Unelectable' story instead?   If we don't know his name, does that mean stuff like that doesn't happen?

Do we need to know the names of the people at some caucus who refuse to count votes on site and instead drive them somewhere?  Does not knowing their names in advance mean it never happened?

Does it matter if things like this happen at a local level (a nefarious individual acting on their own) or if there is a puppet master?  

No. 

Vote fraud is as old as voting.  Media manipulation is as old as media, and better perfected every year.  To deny the possibility of either is ignorant.  To insist we must know their names to level charges is the height of fallacious thinking.

----------


## RPit

> Which is exactly what I just said.  It aggregates info from everyone, and as the info changes, it will reflect that.


But it is also a gambling business just like stocks. The percentages don't reflect $#@! in terms of reality. The only information out there is Newt and Ron have a 50/50 chance of second. The rest is all speculative gambling. So whats the point of quoting it? Why don't we just stick to REAL INFORMATION, not speculative percentages on Intrade?

----------


## rb3b3

YOU GUYS ARE RUINING THIS THREAD WITH YOUR DUMB BS!!!!!!!! TAKE IT PRIVATE!

----------


## sailingaway

kickasnowflake kickasnowflake 
@ 
@RalstonFlash From Valley High School caucus volunteer: Romney 136; Paul 115; Gingrich 50; Santorum 29

----------


## bronxboy10

> kickasnowflake kickasnowflake 
> @ 
> @RalstonFlash From Valley High School caucus volunteer: Romney 136; Paul 115; Gingrich 50; Santorum 29


WOW! Getting stronger!!!

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Hey John Gault, how about you call your caucus buddies and find out where that truck of votes went...
> 
> Why do I always let the trolls get to me. Welcome to my ignore list. I suggest others do the same, if he just wants to be an establishment troll. 
> 
> If you don't want to be a part of this movement and jsut want to bicker and attack folks, then we're better off without you. Have a nice day!!


I wish I could do something more than bicker with you.

But if you are going to engage in the type of loserspeak like I have seen here, that gives us all the best excuse for losing I have ever seen, then I seriously doubt there is anything productive to be gained from it.  

Be happy in your conspiracy theories.  Because, take it from someone who has walked far too close to that edge at points, you will find them a poor substitute for victory.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> YOU GUYS ARE RUINING THIS THREAD WITH YOUR DUMB BS!!!!!!!! TAKE IT PRIVATE!


Gladly.

----------


## sailingaway

intelliot Elliot Michael Lee 
#NVcaucus precinct 1687 in Clark county: Paul 11, Romney 3, Gingrich 1, Santorum 0; 6 of 8 delegates for #RonPaul

----------


## SCOTUSman

Yes, Sailingaway is doing a great job updating us. Please leave it for numbers and what not...not for arguments. 

Thanks, sailingaway.

----------


## Noblegeorge

> We need SECOND.


Believe me im desperate for second as well and refreshing every 5 minutes and you know the funny thing?? I live in Ireland! But im sitting here on a saturday night and I cant think of anything but this campaign!

----------


## DGraham

Come on guys, lets keep the thread on topic.

----------


## sailingaway

> I knew it wouldn't be long until someone basically said he was COINTELPRO


saying someone is trolling isn't saying they are....what was it?

----------


## DGraham

> Believe me im desperate for second as well and refreshing every 5 minutes and you know the funny thing?? I live in Ireland! But im sitting here on a saturday night and I cant think of anything but this campaign!


I'm in Ireland as well!

----------


## KingNothing

> Will you please stop with this ridiculous question?  We don't need to 'name names' to suspect something is afoot.  Do we need to know the name of some backroom news chief at Fox that pulls the 'positive' Ron Paul story and runs a 'Unelectable' story instead?   If we don't know his name, does that mean stuff like that doesn't happen?
> 
> Do we need to know the names of the people at some caucus who refuse to count votes on site and instead drive them somewhere?  Does not knowing their names in advance mean it never happened?
> 
> Does it matter if things like this happen at a local level (a nefarious individual acting on their own) or if there is a puppet master?  
> 
> No. 
> 
> Vote fraud is as old as voting.  Media manipulation is as old as media, and better perfected every year.  To deny the possibility of either is ignorant.  To insist we must know their names to level charges is the height of fallacious thinking.


But we do know the names of people "guilty" of what you're saying on a global level - the neoconservatives.  They've risen to sufficiently high enough places in the media and politics to impress upon the voting public what they believe voters should think and feel.  This is the applecart Paul is working to overturn.

At a local level, the degree of voting "fraud" that has occurred has been completely, unquestionably, negligible.

----------


## goldpants

> Will you please stop with this ridiculous question?  We don't need to 'name names' to suspect something is afoot.  Do we need to know the name of some backroom news chief at Fox that pulls the 'positive' Ron Paul story and runs a 'Unelectable' story instead?   If we don't know his name, does that mean stuff like that doesn't happen?
> 
> Do we need to know the names of the people at some caucus who refuse to count votes on site and instead drive them somewhere?  Does not knowing their names in advance mean it never happened?
> 
> Does it matter if things like this happen at a local level (a nefarious individual acting on their own) or if there is a puppet master?  
> 
> No. 
> 
> Vote fraud is as old as voting.  Media manipulation is as old as media, and better perfected every year.  To deny the possibility of either is ignorant.  To insist we must know their names to level charges is the height of fallacious thinking.


+REP

----------


## bbwarfield

Im telling you.... if people overseas could vote... Ron would win cause we wouldnt be dragging them all on our silly little wars every weekend

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Believe me im desperate for second as well and refreshing every 5 minutes and you know the funny thing?? I live in Ireland! But im sitting here on a saturday night and I cant think of anything but this campaign!


LOL.... Wow.

----------


## Orgoonian

> Believe me im desperate for second as well and refreshing every 5 minutes and you know the funny thing?? I live in Ireland! But im sitting here on a saturday night and I cant think of anything but this campaign!


Cheers!

----------


## rb3b3

WHERES DREX????? Drex we need you man!!

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

SE-COND SE-COND SE-COND SE-COND SE-COND (everyone dance in a circle around your computer and chant this to win).

This is proven to be much more effective than bickering.

----------


## Diurdi

> Because Intrade almost always gets it right.  Much better than the polls.  For the same reason the free market works.  It aggregates information from everyone involved to predict the outcome.


 Ofcourse it gets it right as it changes as the results come in lol.

----------


## carterm

up to date spreadsheet (i have been informing them about new results) has us down to grinch 53 (so close still) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kUUZEc0E#gid=0

edit: to hold us over until drex arrives

----------


## RPit

> SE-COND SE-COND SE-COND SE-COND SE-COND (everyone dance in a circle around your computer and chant this to win).
> 
> This is proven to be much more effective than bickering.


LMAO!!

----------


## pipewerKz

> kickasnowflake kickasnowflake 
> @ 
> @RalstonFlash From Valley High School caucus volunteer: Romney 136; Paul 115; Gingrich 50; Santorum 29


Interesting, I wonder who this is. There were only 6 of us volunteering.

----------


## thelaibon

> Will you please stop with this ridiculous question?  We don't need to 'name names' to suspect something is afoot.  Do we need to know the name of some backroom news chief at Fox that pulls the 'positive' Ron Paul story and runs a 'Unelectable' story instead?   If we don't know his name, does that mean stuff like that doesn't happen?
> 
> Do we need to know the names of the people at some caucus who refuse to count votes on site and instead drive them somewhere?  Does not knowing their names in advance mean it never happened?
> 
> Does it matter if things like this happen at a local level (a nefarious individual acting on their own) or if there is a puppet master?  
> 
> No. 
> 
> Vote fraud is as old as voting.  Media manipulation is as old as media, and better perfected every year.  To deny the possibility of either is ignorant.  To insist we must know their names to level charges is the height of fallacious thinking.


Perfect & eloquent!

----------


## KingNothing

Hey you guys!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...any=true#gid=0

...has us only 1-point down to Newty for second.


That would definitely seem to imply good things in our near future.

----------


## neverseen

> up to date spreadsheet (i have been informing them about new results) has us down to grinch 53 (so close still) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kUUZEc0E#gid=0
> 
> edit: to hold us over until drex arrives


I don't think this sheet is very accurate.  Doesn't line up at all with Dex's numbers...

----------


## RonPaulRules

Twitter Exit Poll for the #NVcaucus: Romney 57.0%, Gingrich 18.5%, Paul 17.6, Santorum 6.9%, 76 precincts, 2505 votes. @fivethirtyeight

----------


## RonRules

> up to date spreadsheet (i have been informing them about new results) has us down to grinch 53 (so close still) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kUUZEc0E#gid=0
> 
> edit: to hold us over until drex arrives


We're in a STATISTICAL TIE with Gingrich!

(For those who know statistics, it's a joke)

----------


## IterTemporis

According to this we finally are on Gingrich's heels again. Before, we were approx. 3% down from Gingrich.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...owsperpage=250

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Twitter Exit Poll for the #NVcaucus: Romney 57.0%, Gingrich 18.5%, Paul 17.6, Santorum 6.9%, 76 precincts, 2505 votes. @fivethirtyeight


Outdated. Someone's running a spreadsheet that's closer to 5k votes, and Paul's closer to 19%, Gingrich 20%.

----------


## pipewerKz

> Twitter Exit Poll for the #NVcaucus: Romney 57.0%, Gingrich 18.5%, Paul 17.6, Santorum 6.9%, 76 precincts, 2505 votes. @fivethirtyeight


No exit polling was done at Valley High School. At least I didn't see anyone.

----------


## seapilot

> Man...Mitt has killer organization in Nevada. Unbelievable how someone can do that well. Even with the Mormon vote...you have to have great organization. I wonder if there are any particular supporters showing up late to the caucuses and getting locked out. Hope it isn't young RP supporters sleeping in! 
> 
> Glad to see us offsetting some of newton's support.


It helps to have the GOP establishment in his back pocket. Compared to Newt and Santorum he does have great organization though.

----------


## Noblegeorge

> I'm in Ireland as well!


Haha thats priceless! Wonder how many of us there are! Whereabouts are you from?

----------


## sailingaway

I have no idea who is running this spreadsheet, but for what it is worth: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kUUZEc0E#gid=0

----------


## RPit

> We're in a STATISTICAL TIE with Gingrich!
> 
> (For those who know statistics, it's a joke)


No. There is no 'statistics' with actual results. The wording 'statistical tie' is for the probability of a certain even to occur, it doesn't address the fact of the event itself. Actual results are not probabilities, that is WHAT REALLY happened. No prediction, just pure and simple fact.

----------


## sailingaway

Tommy_Funebo Tommy Funebo 
Precinct #1677 (Clark): Paul 12 Mitt 2 Rick 2 Newt 1 Delegates: Paul 100% #NVcaucus @nvgop

----------


## carterm

ralstonflash on cnn just said ron paul would "probably" finish 2nd.

----------


## rp2012win

Jon Ralston on CNN...Ron paul will probably finish 2nd.

----------


## No Free Beer

Is Newt dropping out?

----------


## KingNothing

> Tommy_Funebo Tommy Funebo 
> Precinct #1677 (Clark): Paul 12 Mitt 2 Rick 2 Newt 1 Delegates: Paul 100% #NVcaucus @nvgop


Precinct #1677!  WOOOO FOR Precinct #1677!

----------


## MsDoodahs

waves hello to those joining us from Ireland!

very nice to have y'all with us!

----------


## 1836

Tommy_Funebo Tommy Funebo 
Precinct #1677 (Clark): Paul 12 Mitt 2 Rick 2 Newt 1 Delegates: Paul 100% #NVcaucus @nvgop
1 minute ago

----------


## sailingaway

> ralstonflash on cnn just said ron paul would "probably" finish 2nd.


he's counting on Nye and Elko, don't know what he thinks of the 'special caucus' I think is going to be a Newt event.

----------


## KingNothing

> ralstonflash on cnn just said ron paul would "probably" finish 2nd.


That would make me a most happy man.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

It seems we are pulling roughly 70% of the delegates so far. This bodes well.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Is Newt dropping out?


Lol why do you guys think Newt is dropping out? He won SC for ffs. Ron hasn't won a state yet and is pretty much making it known he will go all the way, so there is no reason at all for Newt to do so, especially with all of his CFR and AIPAC/PNAC funding.

----------


## affa

> I knew it wouldn't be long until someone basically said he was COINTELPRO


I clearly said 'intentionally' or 'unintentionally'.   He essentially called the entire rEVOLution a bunch of "complete idiots".  So yea, I don't really think his role in this conversation helps us.

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

> waves hello to those joining us from Ireland!
> 
> very nice to have y'all with us!


^ this from me as well because I also use the word y'all lol. 

Did CNN really report that Ron will likely come in 2nd?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Tommy_Funebo Tommy Funebo 
> Precinct #1677 (Clark): Paul 12 Mitt 2 Rick 2 Newt 1 Delegates: Paul 100% #NVcaucus @nvgop
> 1 minute ago


Precinct 1677! WOOT!

Paul got 71% in that precinct. Epic!

----------


## KingNothing

> It seems we are pulling roughly 70% of the delegates so far. This bodes well.


That can't be true. 

....is that true?

That would be absurdly awesome.

----------


## rp2012win

Jon Ralston @RalstonFlash  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
RT @SauloLondono: Final Churchill County results: Romney 362; Gingrich 144; Paul 119; Santorum 41 @RalstonFlash/ #nvcaucus #blowout

----------


## Noblegeorge

> waves hello to those joining us from Ireland!
> 
> very nice to have y'all with us!


Thanks! Just wish I could be on the ground over there helping out the cause!

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> That can't be true. 
> 
> ....is that true?
> 
> That would be absurdly awesome.


If you have been following the thread we have been getting the majority of the delegates in almost all of the precincts. This bodes well for selection at the State convention for National delegates, foul play aside.

----------


## sailingaway

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
RT @SauloLondono: Final Churchill County results: Romney 362; Gingrich 144; Paul 119; Santorum 41 @RalstonFlash/ #nvcaucus #blowout

----------


## RPit

who is keeping track of delegate counts? And where'd you get that 70% RP delegate number from?

----------


## Edu

CNN coverage starts at 6 PM EST

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

They have been showing campaign stuff in between other stuff, mostly a Romney - our wonderful media pick love fest.

And it's "race for 2nd place"

Romney left Nevada and is in Colorado but yet that doesn't seem to be a big deal. Remember when Ron left Florida and they acted like that is a bad thing?

Also "if Ron Paul wins that could be good for Romney" somehow that good for him? WTF? How about if Ron wins then the will be on Romney's ass big time and may overtake him.

The media spin on Romney is amazing. And by the results so far in NV, it's actually working and the sheeple are brainwashed for sure.

----------


## sailingaway

> If you have been following the thread we have been getting the majority of the delegates in almost all of the precincts. This bodes well for selection at the State convention for National delegates, foul play aside.


except I think they are bound by percent of vote.  I'm not sure when binding ends, it is 'at convention' but unclear to me which convention

----------


## thelaibon

> It seems we are pulling roughly 70% of the delegates so far. This bodes well.


Can someone explain how this is possible, given that Romney is sweeping up the popular vote?

----------


## Lord Xar

> According to this we finally are on Gingrich's heels again. Before, we were approx. 3% down from Gingrich.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...owsperpage=250


And given that the rest of the precincts.Cavour Paul. What do u think?

----------


## puppetmaster

> Can someone explain how this is possible, given that Romney is sweeping up the popular vote?


many do not want to be a delegate

----------


## neverseen

> Can someone explain how this is possible, given that Romney is sweeping up the popular vote?


You have to volunteer to be a delegate.  Supporters will take delegate slots.  Voters wont.  Romney has voters, Ron has supporters.

----------


## RPit

> Can someone explain how this is possible, given that Romney is sweeping up the popular vote?


Many people don't want to be delegates. Its a pretty lengthy process, and many places it also costs money to go go to county and state conventions. (entrance fee + travel fee)..So it can be true.

----------


## rp2012win

Saulo Londono @SauloLondono  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Final Elko County results: Romney 482; Paul 208; Santorum 81; Gingrich 75 @RalstonFlash

----------


## libertythor

> Can someone explain how this is possible, given that Romney is sweeping up the popular vote?


Most people probably leave after the vote, and most people don't want to dedicate the time to be a delegate.

----------


## neverseen

> Saulo Londono @SauloLondono  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Final Elko County results: Romney 482; Paul 208; Santorum 81; Gingrich 75 @RalstonFlash


WOW, nice

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Saulo Londono @SauloLondono  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Final Elko County results: Romney 482; Paul 208; Santorum 81; Gingrich 75 @RalstonFlash


Heh nice, blew Newt out more than double there.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Saulo Londono @SauloLondono  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Final Elko County results: Romney 482; Paul 208; Santorum 81; Gingrich 75 @RalstonFlash


Yay

Edit: Just calculated with the #'s on the spreadsheet. This should put us in front of Gingrich by 1%. 19.8% Paul and 18.8% Gingrich.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

> Saulo Londono @SauloLondono  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Final Elko County results: Romney 482; Paul 208; Santorum 81; Gingrich 75 @RalstonFlash


NICE!!!! Yeah!!!

----------


## bronxboy10

> Saulo Londono @SauloLondono  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Final Elko County results: Romney 482; Paul 208; Santorum 81; Gingrich 75 @RalstonFlash


Wow, that's a home run as far as i'm concerned. Awesome!

----------


## RPit

> Saulo Londono @SauloLondono  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Final Elko County results: Romney 482; Paul 208; Santorum 81; Gingrich 75 @RalstonFlash


HOLY $#@!TTT> WoW!!!!!! The best news of the day so far. AMAZING!!

----------


## EndTheECB

> Jon Ralston @RalstonFlash  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> RT @SauloLondono: Final Churchill County results: Romney 362; Gingrich 144; Paul 119; Santorum 41 @RalstonFlash/ #nvcaucus #blowout


Hmm bad sign. In 2008 RP got 17% in Churchill compared to 17,9% this time.

----------


## samsung1

> Saulo Londono @SauloLondono  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Final Elko County results: Romney 482; Paul 208; Santorum 81; Gingrich 75 @RalstonFlash



hell yeah!

----------


## thelaibon

> Many people don't want to be delegates. Its a pretty lengthy process, and many places it also costs money to go go to county and state conventions. (entrance fee + travel fee)..So it can be true.


Understandable. So which is more valuable here, popular vote or delegates? Delegates is "the name of the game" as Paul put it. So the media gets ahold of the "Romney wins Nevada" eye candy, but Paul would actually take home more delegates? Sounds like a win for the RP camp.

----------


## flynn

> Can someone explain how this is possible, given that Romney is sweeping up the popular vote?


Delegates are long term. Romney is winning the short term contest.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Saulo Londono @SauloLondono  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Final Elko County results: Romney 482; Paul 208; Santorum 81; Gingrich 75 @RalstonFlash

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> who is keeping track of delegate counts? And where'd you get that 70% RP delegate number from?


Rough estimation. This is only with the available information that we have in this thread and in ones posted by Nevada RP supporters. Even in areas where Romney beat us by 50% in the popular vote we usually have at least half the delegates if not more, and in areas where we do better we pull in 70-100% of them.

----------


## RPit

> 


LOL

----------


## thelaibon

> Delegates are long term. Romney is winning the short term contest.


It's funny how all the money in the world can buy ads, media attention, and myopic voters... but money can't buy dedication. Wow RP camp!

----------


## AlienLanes82

Can someone explain to me the role and relevance of delegates? Sorry to be so thick...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wow, those Elko County numbers are nice. That's like 25%, only got 17% in 2008.

----------


## sailingaway

> NICE!!!! Yeah!!!


I thought we wanted to win that....

or maybe that was nye

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> except I think they are bound by percent of vote.  I'm not sure when binding ends, it is 'at convention' but unclear to me which convention


Delegates are bound on the initial vote to their proportional vote, however after the first round of voting (brokered convention) they are unbound and can support anyone they want.

----------


## No1butPaul

> Saulo Londono @SauloLondono  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Final Elko County results: Romney 482; Paul 208; Santorum 81; Gingrich 75 @RalstonFlash


 Omg...awesome

----------


## rblgenius

> LOL.... Wow.





> I'm in Ireland as well!


I'm from scotland !

----------


## rp2012win

laura myers @lmyerslvrj  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
Mostly @ronpaul @newtgingrich voters in Nye County, says Pahrump reporter, citing intervus w/ #nvcaucus goers. Paul barely won Nye in 08

----------


## RPit

Its amazing how much being a Mormon helps

----------


## affa

> At a local level, the degree of voting "fraud" that has occurred has been completely, unquestionably, negligible.


Not that I am saying widespread vote fraud is occurring, but isn't the point of vote fraud that you get away with it?  And why do you think it can only happen in 'close' races?  When polls are correct, people use them to validate the vote numbers.  When polls are way off, people dismiss the polls and act surprised.   Neither means anything, since polls can be manipulated as well - first by choosing respondents, and second by asking biased questions.

Again, I'm not saying there is voter fraud. But I'm also not saying there isn't. When we hear about votes getting carted off without being counted while someone gets a "soda" we're going to suspect something is up.   Is it possible he really wanted a root beer that bad?  Yep.  It's possible he's an upstanding citizen that's never told a lie.  But that doesn't give him the right to invalidate the legitimacy of the vote he's in charge of.

----------


## neverseen

> Can someone explain to me the role and relevance of delegates? Sorry to be so thick...


Popular vote doesn't choose the nomination, delegates do.  It takes a certain number of delegate votes for a candidate for him to get the GOP nod.  Think electoral college for the general election.  kinda the same thing.

----------


## EndTheECB

> Saulo Londono @SauloLondono  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> Final Elko County results: Romney 482; Paul 208; Santorum 81; Gingrich 75 @RalstonFlash


RP numbers:

Elko County
2008: 15%
2012: 24,6% (+9,6%)

(Total) Votes: 846 (-520)

Churchill county:
2008: 17%
2012: 17,9% (+0,9%)

(Total) Votes: 666 (-312)

----------


## sailingaway

per this spreadsheet Ron is currently ahead of Gingrich but that special grinch caucus is yet to come https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kUUZEc0E#gid=0

----------


## flynn

> Can someone explain to me the role and relevance of delegates? Sorry to be so thick...


Any candidates with 1144 delegates win the nomination. Anyone who wins the beauty contest in term of popularity votes wins the mainstream media championship.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

Why does Gingrich get a special caucus? So now everybody with a billionaire buddy gets special preference?

----------


## RPit

> RP numbers:
> 
> Elko County
> 2008: 15%
> 2012: 24,6% (+9,6%)
> 
> (Total) Votes: 846 (-520)
> 
> Churchill county:
> ...


So we actually lost number of voters? (but got higher percentage) Or are you saying the overall turnout was lower?

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

> Why does Gingrich get a special caucus? So now everybody with a billionaire buddy gets special preference?

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> per this spreadsheet Ron is currently ahead of Gingrich but that special grinch caucus is yet to come https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kUUZEc0E#gid=0


Yea, uhhgg..its obvious where that is going to go. Seriously, 'special gingrich caucus', can they blatantly show favoritism as much as that? It's always something grrrrr

----------


## KingNothing

> Why does Gingrich get a special caucus? So now everybody with a billionaire buddy gets special preference?


I don't believe that any delegates will be awarded in the special caucus.

----------


## EndTheECB

> So we actually lost number of voters? (but got higher percentage) *Or are you saying the overall turnout was lower*?


YES.

----------


## affa

> Romney left Nevada and is in Colorado but yet that doesn't seem to be a big deal. Remember when Ron left Florida and they acted like that is a bad thing?


Remember when if Ron Paul won Iowa, Iowa didn't matter?
But when he didn't, 15ish votes between Santorum and Romney were a big deal?

----------


## Noblegeorge

Welcome to the club! Were all coming out of the woodwork now!

----------


## AlienLanes82

> Any candidates with 1144 delegates win the nomination. Anyone who wins the beauty contest in term of popularity votes wins the mainstream media championship.


OK, so delegates are pledged to support a particular person on the first ballot - is that right? And on subsequent ballots, they're released? So it matters if there's no winner on the first ballot?

What determines how many delegates a particular precinct receives? Pure population?

----------


## rb3b3

> Hmm bad sign. In 2008 RP got 17% in Churchill compared to 17,9% this time.


 how are you calculating 17,9%???? i calculate 24.5% of the vote in churchill.. check your math bud

----------


## BrianH

Present tally:
Romney   3374        52.4%
Paul	      1278	19.9%
Gingrich   1215	18.9%
Santorum   567	8.8%
Total           6436

----------


## Lord Xar

Are there still a lot of rural precincts waiting to report? We need a bigger lead over newt.

----------


## sailingaway

> I don't believe that any delegates will be awarded in the special caucus.


the media won't care. They will count it.

But I heard that before...then later reports didn't confirm. Now I'm just not sure.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## FSP-Rebel

What % is reporting thus far?

----------


## FreeTraveler

> Nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public. --H. L. Mencken 
> 
> Of course they are, otherwise they would have elected much better people already.  You think these politicians just appear from nowhere?  These are the people that the public winnowed down.
> 
> George Carlin explains it best:


Actually, no, he doesn't. He left out seven political hurdles that make politicians wildly different from the average citizen. Don't kid yourself that they're just a random sampling, like George pretended.

The Tireless Agorist: George Carlin - Wrong About Politicians - They're not just your average Joe.
http://tirelessagorist.blogspot.com/...liticians.html

----------


## DerailingDaTrain

Maybe John Gault can comment on this "Special Caucus" with all of his insider knowledge and years of "doing" Nevada politics for those us who don't know what the hell is going on or why this is even taking place.

----------


## flynn

> OK, so delegates are pledged to support a particular person on the first ballot - is that right? And on subsequent ballots, they're released? So it matters if there's no winner on the first ballot?
> 
> What determines how many delegates a particular precinct receives? Pure population?


Some states are awarded the delegates proportionally. Some states like florida is winner takes all. Yes, for the caucus states, it is a pledge by the volunteers, so the supporters are more important than actual winning the popular votes. IF no candidate is winning majority outright, I think the brokered convention will be hosted in which time all the delegates from the candidates who drop out become 'unbound.'

----------


## pauliticalfan

Washoe County about to come in. We came in third in 2008 by about 100 votes. We can afford to be down there a couple hundred votes, so I'll try to remain calm when they come in.

----------


## RPit

> Washoe County about to come in. We came in third in 2008 by about 100 votes. We can afford to be down there a couple hundred votes, so I'll try to remain calm when they come in.


And we come in 2nd

*fingers crossed*

----------


## puppetmaster

demographics in four precincts that I saw ....all old people....I mean really old (walkers and such). I told my son to look at who is deciding your future......

we had 400 plus registered republicans and less that forty showed up.

----------


## KingNothing

> What % is reporting thus far?


If I had to guess, I'd say that about 15-percent of the votes are in.

----------


## sailingaway

> Maybe John Gault can comment on this "Special Caucus" with all of his insider knowledge and years of "doing" Nevada politics for those us who don't know what the hell is going on or why this is even taking place.


Gingrich's billionaire backer who also happens to be Jewish said saturday caucus unfair to Jews  - true, but should have been said last time they had it, or earlier, or not at all, not a couple weeks before event.  They did open it to seventh day adventist, but it is held at a school named after Newt's billionaire lobbyist backer.  By me, that's not Kosher.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> And we come in 2nd
> 
> *fingers crossed*


Just a heads up, these were the large precincts that Gingrich was doing quite well in. Reports say that Newt did better than us in Washoe, but we did better than him in Clark, so it should offset.

----------


## Edu

Revolution PAC, backer of U.S. Rep. Ron Pauls bid for the Republican presidential nomination, will kick off a week of critical contests Saturday with its third live election results show. The webcast, held in conjunction with the Nevada Caucuses, will begin at 6:00 p.m. CST and conclude following the announcement of the Clark County results, which is expected sometime after 9:30 p.m. CST. 

http://www.revolutionpac.com/

Good, if it works then I can switch off the CNN brainwash channel !

They need to turn the video feed on now so we can get set up and make sure it works.

----------


## KingNothing

> demographics in four precincts that I saw ....all old people....I mean really old (walkers and such). I told my son to look at who is deciding your future......
> 
> we had 400 plus registered republicans and less that forty showed up.


Isn't that about the standard in caucus states?  Roughly 10-percent of registered Republicans traditionally show up to caucus. I think that is generally a useful rule of thumb, but I could be way off.

----------


## sailingaway

> And we come in 2nd
> 
> *fingers crossed*


on twitter they said Newt did better in washoe, Ron did better in Clark.  But Newt's special caucus will be in Clark, his folks might just be planning to dominate that.

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

SE-COND SE-COND SE-COND SE-COND SE-COND SE-COND SE-COND

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Gingrich's billionaire backer who also happens to be Jewish said saturday caucus unfair to Jews  - true, but should have been said last time they had it, or earlier, or not at all, not a couple weeks before event.  They did open it to seventh day adventist, but it is held at a school named after Newt's billionaire lobbyist backer.  By me, that's not Kosher.


Seriousy, does this Adelson guy own the whole state or what? Casinos, schools named after him, im suprised he doesnt have his own candy bars too.

----------


## RPit

> on twitter they said Newt did better in washoe, Ron did better in Clark.  But Newt's special caucus will be in Clark, his folks might just be planning to dominate that.


And since the special caucus is late, if they know the results and we are ahead they are then more than likely to go caucus and try to pull it off. This is so not right. DAmn..

----------


## sailingaway

FJA4 jimmy 
Precinct 6530. #NVcaucus Mitt 9, #ronpaul 8, Newt 4, Rick 1 Most delegates were Paul

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Gingrich's billionaire backer who also happens to be Jewish said saturday caucus* unfair to Jews  - true*, but should have been said last time they had it, or earlier, or not at all, not a couple weeks before event.  They did open it to seventh day adventist, but it is held at a school named after Newt's billionaire lobbyist backer.  By me, that's not Kosher.


That's baloney. I'm Catholic and I'd vote on Ash Wed or Good Fri or when-the-hell ever.

----------


## nano1895

took a break because i was too anxious, how are we doing?

----------


## UK4Paul

> Revolution PAC, backer of U.S. Rep. Ron Paul’s bid for the Republican presidential nomination, will kick off a week of critical contests Saturday with its third live election results show. The webcast, held in conjunction with the Nevada Caucuses, will begin at 6:00 p.m. CST and conclude following the announcement of the Clark County results, which is expected sometime after 9:30 p.m. CST. 
> 
> http://www.revolutionpac.com/
> 
> Good, if it works then I can switch off the CNN brainwash channel !
> 
> They need to turn the video feed on now so we can get set up and make sure it works.


^^^ Thanks for the heads up.

Finally, something decent to watch

----------


## WilliamShrugged

> Hmm bad sign. In 2008 RP got 17% in Churchill compared to 17,9% this time.


Yeah i moved away and my ex didn't care to find out when it was. She most likely didn't make it in time. i she texted me at 12 asking when it was! i was pissed but just told her to see if she can still vote.

----------


## EndTheECB

> on twitter they said Newt did better in washoe, Ron did better in Clark.  But Newt's special caucus will be in Clark, his folks might just be planning to dominate that.


Before Adelsons private family caucus (99% of precincts reporting): 
RP: 10500 votes 
NG: 10100 votes 

After (100% of precincts reporting): 
RP: 10500 votes 
NG:10600 votes

Wouldn't surprise me...

----------


## KingNothing

> That's baloney. I'm Catholic and I'd vote on Ash Wed or Good Fri or when-the-hell ever.



Saturday, FSP-Rebel, is Shabbos, the Jewish day of rest. That means that I don't work, I don't drive a car, I don't f***ing ride in a car, I don't handle money, I don't turn on the oven, and I sure as $#@! *don't f***ing [vote]!

----------


## pipewerKz

Anyone in NV that didn't get to vote for whatever reason:

Adelson Education Campus
9700 W. Hillpointe Rd.
Summerlin, NV

Doors open at 6pm, meeting starts at 7pm. From Ron Paul 2012 meet up group e-mail.

----------


## pauliticalfan

SauloLondono: Washoe County is recounting ballots before results are released. Stand by.

STAND BY FOLKS.

----------


## Noblegeorge

> took a break because i was too anxious, how are we doing?


Much better than an hour ago. Latest has Ron at 1286 and Newt at 1219.

----------


## Agorism

Where are people seeing these counts from?

----------


## bronxboy10

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...kUUZEc0E#gid=0

----------


## rblgenius

> Where are people seeing these counts from?


twitter

----------


## nano1895

> Much better than an hour ago. Latest has Ron at 1286 and Newt at 1219.


that's great news! thanks

----------


## amonasro

> Saturday, FSP-Rebel, is Shabbos, the Jewish day of rest. That means that I don't work, I don't drive a car, I don't f***ing ride in a car, I don't handle money, I don't turn on the oven, and I sure as $#@! *don't f***ing [vote]!


Shomer Shabbos!!!

----------


## thelaibon

Idiot question: Why does the popular vote in matter in caucus states? Does it have ANY significance AT ALL aside from a popularity contest?

----------


## TheTyke

Guys please consider not saying what precincts we won delegates in. The Establishment could read the forums and blacklist our people or prepare based on the numbers. They did this in KY in 2008.

It's great to hear the reports and inspiring, but perhaps make them a little more vague!

----------


## RPit

> SauloLondono: Washoe County is recounting ballots before results are released. Stand by.
> 
> STAND BY FOLKS.


RECOUNTING? Did RP pull it off? SUSPENSE!!!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Anyone in NV that didn't get to vote for whatever reason:
> 
> Adelson Education Campus
> 9700 W. Hillpointe Rd.
> Summerlin, NV
> 
> Doors open at 6pm, meeting starts at 7pm. From Ron Paul 2012 meet up group e-mail.


Open for voters statewide, not just precinct or county...?

----------


## sailingaway

> Idiot question: Why does the popular vote in matter in caucus states? Does it have ANY significance AT ALL aside from a popularity contest?


yes, they have pegged delegates to vote since we cleaned up there last time.

----------


## RPit

> Idiot question: Why does the popular vote in matter in caucus states? Does it have ANY significance AT ALL aside from a popularity contest?


Momentum? Perceived electability? Bragging rights? Not to mention we have to win at least5 states "(popular vote)" to be even considered for nomination?

----------


## Agorism

> yes, they have pegged delegates to vote since we cleaned up there last time.


I recall them voting on unbinding the delegates last time. Why can't they just do that again.

----------


## flynn

> Idiot question: Why does the popular vote in matter in caucus states? Does it have ANY significance AT ALL aside from a popularity contest?


If you win a precinct, you are more likely to have a delegate voting for that candidate, IF and this is a big IF they volunteer to go to the convention as delegates to vote for the winner.

----------


## neverseen

> A4 Precinct 6530. #NVcaucus Mitt 9, #ronpaul 8, Newt 4, Rick 1 Most delegates were Paul


delegates :P

----------


## sailingaway

> RECOUNTING? Did RP pull it off? SUSPENSE!!!


Gingrich was running second there, Romney running first everywhere.

----------


## sailingaway

> I recall them voting on unbinding the delegates last time. Why can't they just do that again.


they had 2/3 to do that, this time they can't 'pick up' delegates because they have been bound.  BECAUSE it was done last time. Eventually at either state or national, I forget which, they are unbound.

----------


## socal

> Some were speculating the press conference meant he was dropping out.
> 
> Perhaps this means he "knows" he's coming in 2nd and is now staying in??


Speculation squared.

----------


## Agorism

> they had 2/3 to do that, this time they can't 'pick up' delegates because they have been bound. BECAUSE it was done last time. Eventually at either state or national, I forget which, they are unbound.


The state legislation prevents them from doing it? I don't get it.

Most of the time you can vote on new rules, fire the chairman, etc, do whatever you have the votes for.

----------


## pauletteNV

> Seriousy, does this Adelson guy own the whole state or what? Casinos, schools named after him, im suprised he doesnt have his own candy bars too.


And several other casinos...big money.   He donated $5M to Gingrich and his wife donated another $5M.    Remember the fiasco courtesy of Sue Lowden  in '08...anoher casino owner.   That's Nevada for you...playing the odds and those odds are with the house.  Casino wins!

----------


## neverseen

http://www.revolutionpac.com/ doesn't have a feed up.  is there another link?

----------


## Noblegeorge

I sorely doubt the MSM will report on the seemingly vast difference in the delegate count and the popular vote. Anyone have an up to date count of Ron and Mitt delegates?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Turnout this year was 45K

up 1,000 from 08

----------


## Mark37snj

> Saturday, FSP-Rebel, is Shabbos, the Jewish day of rest. That means that I don't work, I don't drive a car, I don't f***ing ride in a car, I don't handle money, I don't turn on the oven, and I sure as $#@! *don't f***ing [vote]!


Im confused, is this America or Isreal? Don't we tell everyone who comes here that they have to acclemate to our culture, our laws, our traditions? So now every religion gets to have their own separate rules? Can't wait for the Scientologists to get wind of this. Maybe I will start my own religion since they can't discriminate aginst me that says my religions votes can be cast anytime they want. Either church and state are separate or they are not.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Can someone explain how this is possible, given that Romney is sweeping up the popular vote?


Romney and Gingrich voters are too old or too lazy to be involved in voluntary civil service.

----------


## Agorism

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...E&toomany=true

Is this a delegates count or a vote count. I assume a state delegate count for the state convention?

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

I don't understand why this special caucus is legal. Just imagine if some Muslims wanted to hold their own caucus because of the regular voting time violating one of their holidays...

----------


## flynn

> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...E&toomany=true
> 
> Is this a delegates count or a vote count. I assume a state delegate count for the state convention?


Vote count of the precincts.

----------


## neverseen

> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...E&toomany=true
> 
> Is this a delegates count or a vote count. I assume a state delegate count for the state convention?


That is popular vote count.

Is there a revpac stream???

----------


## pauliticalfan

Exit polls shows older electorate UGH...

----------


## IterTemporis

I am watching CNN and so far all they are talking about is Ron Paul.. I think I tuned in at a good time.

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN is talking about Ron Paul a lot, so that could be good.

----------


## sailingaway

> I don't understand why this special caucus is legal. Just imagine if some Muslims wanted to hold their own caucus because of the regular voting time violating one of their holidays...


I think it was stupid to hold it on a Saturday but that objections should have been made when the date was selected, not right before the vote, particularly since it was Saturday last time, too.

----------


## fatjohn

> Turnout this year was 45K
> 
> up 1,000 from 08


How do you know already? I thought most were reporting low turnout? Are there 10000 RP supporters in NYE?

----------


## Varin

Think the time slot was bad for younger voters.

----------


## bobburn

Well, luckily, as this country slips deeper and deeper into trouble, the safety net that the older generation depends upon will give way and the younger generation will be able to take the reigns.

----------


## fatjohn

link for cnn?

----------


## sailingaway

coachmack coachmack 
“@Mitch_Fox: @CNN says @MittRomney has 54% of #nvcaucus vote followed by @ronpaul 19% and @newtgingrich 18%”

that's as of now

----------


## IterTemporis

> Think the time slot was bad for younger voters.


According to CNN, youth vote was 4% of the vote. Older voters were 35% and 39% I saw.

----------


## KingNothing

> Im confused, is this America or Isreal? Don't we tell everyone who comes here that they have to acclemate to our culture, our laws, our traditions? So now every religion gets to have their own separate rules? Can't wait for the Scientologists to get wind of this. Maybe I will start my own religion since they can't discriminate aginst me that says my religions votes can be cast anytime they want. Either church and state are separate or they are not.


In all seriousness, if the Republican party of Nevada chooses to change its rules to be more inclusive.... is it really a bad thing?

----------


## Kords21

Cnn Stream http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## IterTemporis

> link for cnn?


http://www.newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm

----------


## flynn

> Well, luckily, as this country slips deeper and deeper into trouble, the safety net that the older generation depends upon will give way and the younger generation will be able to take the reigns.


They are taking the reigns now. Just wait till you see what they show up at the convention.

----------


## WD-NY

Is Ron giving a speech tonight somewhere to supporters that the networks can broadcast??

----------


## sailingaway

geoffreyvs Geoff Skelley 
RT @samshirazim: Ron Paul gets 50% of independent voters, but Romney gets 61% of GOP in Entrance Polls, pretty clear who will win #NVcaucus”

----------


## Barrex

Romney got 91% of mormon votes.
http://edition.cnn.com/election/2012...ries/epolls/nv

----------


## ross11988

> Think the time slot was bad for younger voters.


I could see if it was a weekday. But on a weekend?

----------


## Mark37snj

> In all seriousness, if the Republican party of Nevada chooses to change its rules to be more inclusive.... is it really a bad thing?


Thats a slippery slope. Who gets to determine what more inclusive means, who gets to determine who is deserving of benefiting from this inclusion and who does not.

I mean I would instantly argue that all collages should have polling sites on campus since it would be more inclusive to those who have transportation difficulties etc.

----------


## MsDoodahs

CNN said young voter turnout (under 30) was very very low.

Biggest group to turn out in NV was 65+.

Young folks can't really bitch about being saddled with huge, HUGE debt ... because they aren't bothering to vote.

----------


## COpatriot

Ron Paul just left a voice mail on my phone.

----------


## WD-NY

> geoffreyvs Geoff Skelley 
> RT @samshirazim: Ron Paul gets 50% of independent voters, but Romney gets 61% of GOP in Entrance Polls, pretty clear who will win #NVcaucus”


50% of the Independent vote is an AWESOME talking point coming out of NV though. The campaign will be able to play that number up big time

----------


## Varin

> I could see if it was a weekday. But on a weekend?


 especially a Saturday or Sunday morning. Not all young people who support Paul is hardcore.

----------


## sailingaway

RossEArmstrong Ross 
Michael Steele just said battle for #2 in #nvcaucus between Santorum/Gingrich will be interesting...uh...Santorum will b 4th. cc @maddow

----------


## KingNothing

> Thats a slippery slope. Who gets to determine what more inclusive means, who gets to determine who is deserving of benefiting from this inclusion and who does not.


In this case?  The Republican Party of Nevada gets to decide.

It's their decision to make.  If they feel that appeasing a billionaire by holding a special session that offers more folks a chance to vote -possibly without impacting delegate selection- is a good choice,  they're well within their right to make that choice.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> CNN said young voter turnout (under 30) was very very low.
> 
> Biggest group to turn out in NV was 65+.
> 
> Young folks can't really bitch about being saddled with huge, HUGE debt ... because they aren't bothering to vote.


Yea...really ashame that is. Showing up to the events does no good at all if you arent going to bother voting. I really don't see the logic in that, gives everyone false hope, and then those same ones who have the audacity to moan about politics and government have only themselves to point the finger at.

----------


## Noblegeorge

So....superbowl. Giants or Patriots?

----------


## Liberty74

> CNN said young voter turnout (under 30) was very very low.
> 
> Biggest group to turn out in NV was 65+.
> 
> Young folks can't really bitch about being saddled with huge, HUGE debt ... because they aren't bothering to vote.


Are you all awake yet? We're not going to win with just the youth vote.

----------


## tsetsefly

> RossEArmstrong Ross 
> Michael Steele just said battle for #2 in #nvcaucus between Santorum/Gingrich will be interesting...uh...Santorum will b 4th. cc @maddow


LMAO, steele, lol, wtf...

----------


## IterTemporis

Oh, they are going to broadcast RP's speech in Minnesota.

----------


## kill the banks

Ron speaking soon on cnn

----------


## Mark37snj

> In this case?  The Republican Party of Nevada gets to decide.
> 
> It's their decision to make.  If they feel that appeasing a billionaire by holding a special session that offers more folks a chance to vote -possibly without impacting delegate selection- is a good choice,  they're well within their right to make that choice.


So its The Golden Rule, not Ron Pauls, but the other one. Those with the power make the rules. I thought that was why we are all following Ron Paul, for rule of law, not the rule of a thousand little kings in the own little ponds.

----------


## lakerssuck92

> Romney got 91% of mormon votes.
> http://edition.cnn.com/election/2012...ries/epolls/nv


Among voters whose most important quality was a 'True Conservative':

Paul 45 Gingrich 31 Santorum 19 Romney 5

Good sign....

----------


## kusok

inb4 Gingrich overtakes Paul at the finish, with missing trucks and unmatched poll numbers to exit polls in the university and other strong Paul areas.

----------


## Trigonx

> Among voters whose most important quality was a 'True Conservative':
> 
> Paul 45 Gingrich 31 Santorum 19 Romney 5
> 
> Good sign....


lol at Romney at 5%

----------


## sailingaway

ButtonLadyNV GIA GALLEGOS 
RT @charliemax They Sure Love Ron Paul in Rural Nevada - Pahrump residents turn out for Republican candidate bit.ly/yVnjWv #nvcaucus

http://www.newser.com/story/139004/t...al-nevada.html

----------


## WD-NY

45% of the "TRUE CONSERVATIVE" vote!?!?

----------


## wgadget

> LMAO, steele, lol, wtf...


Guess he thought Ron dropped out...Thanks, Media.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> 45% of the "TRUE CONSERVATIVE" vote!?!?


Made me smile to see that one.

----------


## carterm

> 45% of the "TRUE CONSERVATIVE" vote!?!?


YEAH.. yet tea party gets like 5%...people are confused and uneducated hahaha

----------


## swiss_supporter

The truth about Romney has to get out. Most people vote for him because they think he can beat obama. Spread this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WYydQTx1vE

----------


## KingNothing

> So its The Golden Rule, not Ron Pauls, but the other one. Those with the power make the rules. I thought that was why we are all following Ron Paul, for rule of law, not the rule of a thousand little kings in the own little ponds.


I don't see what this has to do with the rule of law, though.  The party can set up whatever rules it wants.  Certain practices might turn voters off though.  Sounds like this one bothered you, and rightly so.  I imagine you are not alone.  Will this stunt lose them money and support in the long run?  That remains to be seen.

From a pragmatic standpoint, if delegates are not awarded the additional caucus time won't matter.   .....or shouldn't, were it not for a shallow, idiotic, sycophantic media.  As has been said, they'll no doubt report vote figures - not delegate counts.

----------


## Orgoonian

> inb4 Ron comes in 3rd because of Jewish 7pm vote.

----------


## wgadget

> I could see if it was a weekday. But on a weekend?


9am is sleeping time for most younger people.  Heh.

----------


## vechorik

Makes NO sense -- everyone votes Romney because they think he can win -- but look who is most conservative!

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## wgadget

> The state legislation prevents them from doing it? I don't get it.
> 
> Most of the time you can vote on new rules, fire the chairman, etc, do whatever you have the votes for.


And if you can't, just turn off the lights and leave.

----------


## Hook

> Yeah i moved away and my ex didn't care to find out when it was. She most likely didn't make it in time. i she texted me at 12 asking when it was! i was pissed but just told her to see if she can still vote.


Where did you live in Churchill?

----------


## tsetsefly

> Can't wait until next year when thousands of new people sign up for the forums to say they are sorry they voted for Romney instead of Paul because they thought he could win against Obama, yet didn't. Let me be the first to say, $#@! those people.


+1

----------


## MelissaWV

> Can't wait until next year when thousands of new people sign up for the forums to say they are sorry they voted for Romney instead of Paul because they thought he could win against Obama, yet didn't. Let me be the first to say, $#@! those people.


A good chunk of the people helping Ron do better, voted for someone else last time, and certainly those old enough to have done so likely voted for someone else in 1988.

----------


## sailingaway

> And if you can't, just turn off the lights and leave.


this

----------


## Barrex

http://www.revolutionpac.com/Nevada-Caucus-Broadcast/

It is on.

----------


## Mark37snj

> inb4 Ron comes in 3rd because of Jewish 7pm vote.


KingNothing, this post is why there should be no specail rules for anyone. It creates annimosity. They deserve to have their votes counted, but by giving them special rules it opens the doors for them to be singled out. America is a melting pot, not one race, or one religion, etc. no one race/religion is above any other. But they have set themselves apart from our melting pot. They are saying they are deserving of special rules. I don't care what circumstances are, religion, race, etc they are, they should have to follow the same rules as everyone else. Im not against anyone having their vote counted but I can't remember any special election circumstance where one group was allowed to use different rules with the exception of voting facility issues.

----------


## Sarge

Where are the 30K ID voters that were being discussed? 

I have listened to the board for weeks, with the consistent bashing of us older  voters and yet, it appears the young voters don't show up to caucus in big enough numbers today. 

Time for them to put up or shut up. 

I have my ballot ready to go. No slacking off here.

----------


## Ekrub

Someone please give an honest answer on how we are doing? Away from the tv (trust people here more anyways) and I don't want to sift through all these pages

----------


## chris41336

It's confirmed that the evening caucus is not selecting delegates, correct? That is strictly in the day caucus?

----------


## pauletteNV

> In this case?  The Republican Party of Nevada gets to decide.
> 
> It's their decision to make.  If they feel that appeasing a billionaire by holding a special session that offers more folks a chance to vote -possibly without impacting delegate selection- is a good choice,  they're well within their right to make that choice.


Really?  Who got to make the decision...the voters?  No the NVGOP leadership who happen to be in Las Vegas with all the other odds makers.   If they had asked the voters, they would have said no because they are smart enough to know that it would open a can of worms and a huge potential for voter fraud.  What we tend to forget is that the Rs and the Ds are private entities and can make their own rules.   "Appeasing" a bilionaire,  or being bought off?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Someone please give an honest answer on how we are doing? Away from the tv (trust people here more anyways) and I don't want to sift through all these pages


Looks like we could be edged out of second place by 1%, but it will be close.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Mark37snj

> I don't see what this has to do with the rule of law, though.  *The party can set up whatever rules it wants*.  Certain practices might turn voters off though.  Sounds like this one bothered you, and rightly so.  I imagine you are not alone.  Will this stunt lose them money and support in the long run?  That remains to be seen.
> 
> From a pragmatic standpoint, if delegates are not awarded the additional caucus time won't matter.   .....or shouldn't, were it not for a shallow, idiotic, sycophantic media.  As has been said, they'll no doubt report vote figures - not delegate counts.


DAM, forgot about that. Good point. I hate this 2 party system, we need more choices. Free Market to the rescue!
The problem is because of the GOP, Nevada included, we don't have a choice. Best to not point fingers at each other but to solve the problem instead. Japenese saying I think, from a movie , nevertheless very apt.

----------


## specsaregood

> Young folks can't really bitch about being saddled with huge, HUGE debt ... because they aren't bothering to vote.


The young folk that do show up to vote, can still feel free to bitch about it though.

----------


## dillo

Do you have to be be jewish to vote at these special caucases tonight?  If not someone should make a move to get younger people to vote tonight.  Pull them out of the bars for an hour

----------


## Indy Vidual

> A good chunk of the people helping Ron do better, voted for someone else last time, and certainly those old enough to have done so likely voted for someone else in 1988.


I voted for Ron in '87/'88, including at the LP convention.

----------


## tsetsefly

> Do you have to be be jewish to vote at these special caucases tonight?  If not someone should make a move to get younger people to vote tonight.  Pull them out of the bars for an hour


NO you dont, anyone can vote!

----------


## Hook

> Where are the 30K ID voters that were being discussed? 
> 
> I have listened to the board for weeks, with the consistent bashing of us older  voters and yet, it appears the young voters don't show up to caucus in big enough numbers today. 
> 
> Time for them to put up or shut up. 
> 
> I have my ballot ready to go. No slacking off here.


Young people don't show up.  This has been true since forever.  Any strategy that depends on only young people is doomed to fail.

You need the older people on your side if you want to win.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Barrex

> I voted for Ron in '87/'88, including at the LP convention.


Please flame and spit on everyone who wasnt

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Do you have to be be jewish to vote at these special caucases tonight?  If not someone should make a move to get younger people to vote tonight.  Pull them out of the bars for an hour


Pretty sure it is illegal to have a religious litmus test to vote.

----------


## Hook

> Only about 10 percent of the public votes, if that. Stupidity and apathy aren't afflictions unique to the young. Hell, look at the amazing choices being made by senior citizens.


Right.  Apathy is for young people, stupidity is for old people.  They are different demographics

----------


## socal

Ron Paul rally in Minn live now, Bethel Univ, Ron isn't speaking yet, some other guy is,

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream2

edit: He's about to come on though.

----------


## pauletteNV

> NO you dont, anyone can vote!


Can someone please post the info on this if "anyone can vote."  It was my understanding from the first articles on the special caucus, that only Jewish people could vote and it was only open to about 500 or so....  Did something change?    Even my own congressman was worried about this "extra" caucus as there was some question of voting early in the day and then later.    Maybe someone can clarify this?

----------


## PaleoPaul

I think it's stupid to be apathetic, IMO.

----------


## Tod

> *Young people don't show up.*  This has been true since forever.  Any strategy that depends on only young people is doomed to fail.
> 
> You need the older people on your side if you want to win.


WHY?  I've voted ever since I was eligible.  What is with them?

----------


## Kords21

According to CNN, Santorum plans to be in until the convention, if that's what he wants, then he'd better pick up his fundraising

----------


## MelissaWV

It's not "Jewish only," as far as I know, but it was created to allow for people who celebrate the Sabbath (which are by default going to be mostly Jewish).

----------


## mosquitobite

> According to CNN, Santorum plans to be in until the convention, if that's what he wants, then he'd better pick up his fundraising


Santorum is in it for one reason only... to stop evangelicals from going to Ron.

----------


## RonRules

> Can't wait for the Scientologists to get wind of this.


Voting, Scientology style:

----------


## PaleoPaul

Seventh Day Adventists worship on Saturday.  And I don't think there will be enough Jews that show up to make a difference.  I mean, most Jews are Democrats, anyway.

----------


## Mark37snj

I was about to type the question: The question is when does the corruption/unfairness in the primary process get to the point of crossing the line. Then I remembered where I am, The Ron Paul Forum, and realized it is already past that point which is why we exist.

----------


## Kords21

This has got to be the most CNN has mentioned Ron Paul in quite a while. Kind of strange.

----------


## KingNothing

> WHY?  I've voted ever since I was eligible.  What is with them?


They've generally shown up in totals similar to their share of the population.  The meme that they don't vote is overrated.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

> Where did you live in Churchill?


Fallon

----------


## RonRules

> Santorum is in it for one reason only... to stop evangelicals from going to Ron.


Exactly, in fact if somehow he had to drop out, I would not be surprised that Bachman would Unfreeze her campaign.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

ron at 20 now

3% in

----------


## pauliticalfan

WOW Wolf HAHAHAHAHA, did anyone else just see him yelp when the numbers came it? That was pretty hilarious.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron will come in 3rd by the end, because its rigged.

----------


## One Last Battle!

> Newt Gingrich will come in 3rd by the end, because its rigged.


+1

----------


## IterTemporis

Paul at 20%, Gingrich at 19%. However, there is only a 2 vote difference between them. 797 to 795.

----------


## No1butPaul

2 freaking votes!

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Ron! Wooo. Presidential Paul!

----------


## Kords21

Ron speaking now

----------


## Lord Xar

> inb4 Gingrich overtakes Paul at the finish, with missing trucks and unmatched poll numbers to exit polls in the university and other strong Paul areas.


What do u mean... am I missing something?

----------


## tsetsefly

Clark county results will be the coming in later, from what I can gather here, RP was beating Gingrich in Clark county, so no one freak out if RP is in 3rd before 10pm est (when Clark county results get in)

----------


## IterTemporis

Why are they airing this speech? Doesn't sound like a victory speech..

----------


## Txrose4ever

2 vote difference........ This looks like a squeaker!   Fingers Crossed/

----------


## MsDoodahs

> What do u mean... am I missing something?


I saw earlier in this thread that one van with ballots was taken outside the view of the poll watching GOP person and driven to a private gated community to be .... well, done something with.

There was at least one other incident that is reported in this thread.  I don't recall the specifics of that one.....

but yeah, two incidents that I know about....

eta:  I'm guessing that is what the prior post you referenced was about....

----------


## cstarace

Two votes, jeez... it's going to be a long night

----------


## Kords21

Does seem odd for CNN to be airing this speech since it's a rally speech not a concession/Victory speech. They were also talking him up before this a lot as well. Either way, a lot of truth bombs being dropped by Dr. Paul in this speech.

----------


## Lord Xar

So are ron's strong rural numbers in.... or still to come?

----------


## Noblegeorge

Where can I see this speech?? CNN doesnt start coverage for another ten mins here.

----------


## IterTemporis

Coming up Exclusive Wolf Blitzer 1-on-1 interview with Ron Paul... 

What in the world? Have they turned this into Ron Paul News Network tonight?

----------


## Corey

I'm giving Ron Paul more money, just because I want to hear him speak more and more, as long as possible, who is with me?

----------


## kill the banks

ratings ... go Ron go

----------


## Varin

A good speech.

----------


## cstarace

Apparently Clark County (Las Vegas) results will be coming in last -- not necessarily a good sign.

----------


## Txrose4ever

Ron Paul has given some good speeches in this format the last couple of times.

----------


## flynn

> I'm giving Ron Paul more money, just because I want to hear him speak more and more, as long as possible, who is with me?


Second that!

----------


## Kords21

They can only talk about entrance poll data for so long. Romney's domination of Nevada isn't a surprise. Looking forward to the interview. CNN seems be extra friendly to Dr. Paul tonight.

----------


## rachmiel

> Coming up Wolf Blitzer 1-on-1 speech with Ron Paul... 
> 
> What in the world? Have they turned this into Ron Paul News Network tonight?


Maybe they're realizing that RP makes the race interesting.  Haven't heard much about Satanorum tonight.

Also, FNC seems to be ignoring Ron as usual, so maybe CNN has realized it can gain some viewers by actually being "fair and balanced."

----------


## carterm

wolf blitzer is fair.

----------


## Kords21

Dr. Paul is coming out with guns blazing in this speech, he's on fire. Can't believe that CNN is airing this.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Good speech by ron so far

----------


## MsDoodahs

MS-DNC is also ignoring RP.  With good reason - they know he would kick BOzo's arse if he happened to get that chance.

----------


## Nash

> Apparently Clark County (Las Vegas) results will be coming in last -- not necessarily a good sign.


  According to the entrance polls Paul beat Gingrich by 3% points in Clark County, 17%-14%.

----------


## cstarace

> According to the entrance polls Paul beat Gingrich by 3% points in Clark County, 17%-14%.


Link me?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> MS-DNC is also ignoring RP.  With good reason - they know he would kick BOzo's arse if he happened to get that chance.


Lol

MS-DNC

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Dr. Paul is coming out with guns blazing in this speech, he's on fire. Can't believe that CNN is airing this.


Yeah I'm actually surprised they're letting this go out over the airwaves.

----------


## Nash

> Link me?



http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/epolls/nv

----------


## Lord Xar

> Apparently Clark County (Las Vegas) results will be coming in last -- not necessarily a good sign.


I thought rurals come in last in reporting?

----------


## Kords21

I imagine a lot of CNN viewers are wondering who is this guy?

----------


## kill the banks

this is worth a million $ just to listen to the truth

----------


## MsDoodahs

Isn't clarke county where that jewish mobster dude Addledson is having his "special" caucus that the NV GOP gave him?

----------


## cstarace

> http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/epolls/nv


Very nice

----------


## pauletteNV

Perhaps Clark County is waiting until later to report so they can incorporate the results from the Adelson School. They probably wouldn't want to have the Adelson school post their results solo...hint hint.    It is said the Establishment GOP officials are meeting in the privacy of a Venetian Hotel suite to certify an election - Keeping in mind this is the casino/hotel Adelson owns.  Very incestuous...or whatever would be the appropriate word...chummy?

----------


## RonPaulRules

I have a feeling they will cut this feed soon. It's too good.

----------


## Tina

> Maybe they're realizing that RP makes the race interesting.  Haven't heard much about Satanorum tonight.
> 
> Also, FNC seems to be ignoring Ron as usual, so maybe CNN has realized it can gain some viewers by actually being "fair and balanced."


Maybe, but my personal boycott is still on.  I'm much happier  not watching their twisted lies.

----------


## Nash

> Very nice


  Based on that Poll data Gingrich beats Paul 20-19.   We'll see if that holds.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Kords21

> Perhaps Clark County is waiting until layer to report so they can incorporate the results from the Adelson School.   It is said the Establishment GOP officials are meeting in the privacy of a Venetian Hotel suite to certify an election - Keeping in mind this is the casino/hotel Adelson owns.  Very incestuous...or whatever would be the appropriate word...chummy?


Yeah, nothing suspicious with the GOP HQ being in the Venetion. Nope, nothing can go wrong there./sarcasm

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> This primetime speech is worth millions to the cause of liberty! Can't believe my ears!!


Cant believe CNN is doing this, the establishment republicans must be blowing their heads off

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## opinionatedfool

I don't think CNN realized this was just one of Ron Paul's stump speeches. Really strange they are letting this happen in the middle of their results reporting.

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Based on that Poll data Gingrich beats Paul 20-19.   We'll see if that holds.


Ron Paul voters won't change their vote but some Gingrich voters could switch to Romney from the Romney peer pressure. We'll see.

----------


## Varin

Is it on other networks fox is the important one for primaries?

----------


## VictorB

CNN benefits from a prolonged GOP race.  Maybe the are trying to push Paul now.  Santo looks done.  The Newt story is done again.  With Romney dominating they need someone to report on.

Let us surge.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Ron Paul voters won't change their vote but some Gingrich voters could switch to Romney from the Romney peer pressure. We'll see.



we can only hope

----------


## cstarace

> I don't think CNN realized this was just one of Ron Paul's stump speeches. Really strange they are letting this happen in the middle of their results reporting.


This. Shocked they haven't cut him off yet.

----------


## RonPaulRules

They probably thought this was Ron's speech for after the vote.

----------


## Kords21

Very surprised that there hasn't been any "technical difficulties" yet

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Perhaps Clark County is waiting until later to report so they can incorporate the results from the Adelson School. They probably wouldn't want to have the Adelson school post their results solo...hint hint.    It is said the Establishment GOP officials are meeting in the privacy of a Venetian Hotel suite to certify an election - Keeping in mind this is the casino/hotel Adelson owns.  Very incestuous...or whatever would be the appropriate word...chummy?


Oh, I think incestuous describes it perfectly.

----------


## Lavitz

> This. Shocked they haven't cut him off yet.


This. He should keep speaking for another hour and see how long he can get away with this lol

----------


## Corey

lol bizarro world we live in.  Not that I was ever a fan of FOX news, quite the contrary, but I never thought I'd start thinking favorably of CNN.  Intersting times, indeed.

----------


## UK4Paul

CNN 

Actually, it was Wolf who said, "I want to hear what Ron Paul has to say......................."

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

This is Classical Liberal Class Theory 101, Cantillon understanding of the effects of inflation, and a primer on Natural Law liberalism. This is AMAZING. If the media ever covered these views unbiased we would see a tidal shift so much quicker.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Bernanke might send someone to do away with Ron if he keeps talking too much longer.

----------


## steph3n

I sure hope someone is getting some tooobage of this!

----------


## carterm

i wish he would just make a credit card analogy.

----------


## Agorism

Someone earlier posted projections of every state caucus bases on a 187% increase from 2008.

Anyone have those numbers again to see how accurate they were in Nevada?

----------


## Barrex

Ron better keep talking because this is free exposure. He would have to spend Hundreds of thousands of dollars in ads to get this much airtime....

----------


## MsDoodahs

> This is Classical Liberal Class Theory 101, Cantillon understanding of the effects of inflation, and a primer on Natural Law liberalism. This is AMAZING. If the media ever covered these views unbiased we would see a tidal shift so much quicker.


holy crap.  

You get a + rep for Cantillon.

And yes, if Americans actually GOT TO HEAR THIS STUFF FROM RON they would flock to him in huge numbers.

Which is why this is so amazing - CNN is allowing this to be heard?  

freaky....

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Bernanke might send someone to do away with Ron if he keeps talking too much longer.



LOL. What a great speech. Now when it goes back to the results, let's hope Ron's lead over Gingrich is bigger!

----------


## Kords21

This is one of Ron Paul's best speeches ever. Still can't beleive they haven't cut this yet.

----------


## kill the banks

oh oh times up

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

I can't believe they let that go on for like 15-20 minutes.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Kords21

There it is CNN has decided that's enough truth

----------


## cornell

Did CNN realize that was just a stump speech and not a NV speech? Love the free advertising regardless though. I was expecting them to cut it for a while

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## jkob

and they cut it

great speech tho

----------


## puppetmaster

lol.....cnn

----------


## Dorfsmith

A lot of truth just got out. LOL, that was great.

----------


## RonRules

> holy crap.  
> Which is why this is so amazing - CNN is allowing this to be heard?  
> freaky....


Very simple, they ALWAYS have something about Ron AFTER the polls close. That's the fourth time I see this.

This way, they can wiggle their way out of an FCC complaint, and still serve their masters.

----------


## kill the banks

ha Trojan horse

----------


## fatjohn

Wow was watching msnbc and they showed paul for like 5-10 minutes and then I listened to some talking heads, switched to cnn and there he was... still!

----------


## opinionatedfool

Why the heck would be want to hear the talking heads instead of Ron Paul? These people are such fools. BUT, that was a great speech! I'm glad everyone around the country could see this.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

Still live here http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream2

----------


## jkob

"he's not surging anywhere ahahahahaha" 

f u CNN.

----------


## pauliticalfan

$#@! you Soledad.

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Student Of Paulism

WHat are you guys talking about, what speech? He is in MN right now, isnt he? Im watching him talk in MN right now on a live cnn feed.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## cornell

Wow, that was a surprisingly positive analysis...what's going on here?

----------


## rachmiel

> "he's not surging anywhere ahahahahaha" 
> 
> f u CNN.


Yeah, makes me want to vomit on Soledad's head when I hear her cackle.  I guess I spoke too soon about CNN.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Barrex

Another point of view: Does that means this is all that we will hear from/about Ron Paul tonight?

----------


## RabbitMan

Anything new?

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

$#@! you my boy is the guy with no brain Perry, Erick Ericson. Condescending prick.

----------


## Badger for Paul

The heads of CNN just got a call from the Bernack telling them they would lose their bailouts if they didn't get Paul off the air.

----------


## FrancisMarion

> Still live here http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream2


Thank you

----------


## bobburn

> Where are the 30K ID voters that were being discussed? 
> 
> I have listened to the board for weeks, with the consistent bashing of us older  voters and yet, it appears the young voters don't show up to caucus in big enough numbers today. 
> 
> Time for them to put up or shut up. 
> 
> I have my ballot ready to go. No slacking off here.


The Nevada Chairman said more voters than Romney got last time.  No one said 30k. Romney got around 22,649k last time.

----------


## puppetmaster

still streaming but not on the tube

----------


## Lord Xar

Notify people in la's Vegas they can still go and vote....

----------


## RonRules

I'm thinking that the main networks got a *warning letter from the FCC* for violating the political fairness in media act (or whatever it's called)

----------


## neverseen

Where can i get results from?  None of the majors are reporting anything (politico, google, pbs, etc etc)

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I'm thinking that the main networks got a *warning letter from the FCC* for violating the political fairness in media act (or whatever it's called)


Lol what happened?

----------


## KingNothing

> I'm thinking that the main networks got a *warning letter from the FCC* for violating the political fairness in media act (or whatever it's called)


So the FCC isn't part of The Establishment, but CNN is?

Really?  Reeeeaaallly?

----------


## KingNothing

> Lol what happened?


Paul basically gave a 20 minute stump speech on CNN.

It was very nice.


I don't think there was anything conspiratorial about it.  On nights votes are cast, they've been showing speeches from the candidates.  Seems like  what they do.

----------


## Lord Xar

Guys... listen.. did all the rural results come in yet?  Why, no more tweets from the rural areas.. I only saw like 4 tweets from those areas.

----------


## FrancisMarion

"that we understand the definitions of words"

----------


## Barrex

> Guys... listen.. did all the rural results come in yet?  Why, no more tweets from the rural areas.. I only saw like 4 tweets from those areas.


I hope I can get away with this:

Peasants got forks not internet.

My parents are from "rural area"

----------


## Sarge

> The Nevada Chairman said more voters than Romney got last time.  No one said 30k. Romney got around 22,649k last time.


Unless I am missing something, we are not anywhere close to 22K some for Ron right now.

----------


## RonRules

> So the FCC isn't part of The Establishment, but CNN is?
> 
> Really?  Reeeeaaallly?


a

they're no ALL against us. Some bureaucrats will occasionally do their job.

----------


## fatjohn

> Unless I am missing something, we are not anywhere close to 22K some for Ron right now.


yes this.

----------


## Lord Xar

> I hope I can get away with this:
> 
> Peasants got forks not internet.
> 
> My parents are from "rural area"


So then the assumption that we are still waiting on them is valid?

----------


## neverseen

how much longer until more reports come in?  8pm est?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> how much longer until more reports come in?  8pm est?


Yup, polls close in nevada at 5 local time

----------


## Txrose4ever

They are about to update the numbers in a few minutes. Here's hoping our lead over Gingrich widens..............

----------


## Aratus

30 minutes

----------


## Bruno

> how much longer until more reports come in?  8pm est?


I think so.  

Fox not showing the 3% in, Cnn has been for a long time.

----------


## KingNothing

> a
> 
> they're no ALL against us. Some bureaucrats will occasionally do their job.


You've got to be careful with theories like this, bud.  It's a simplistic view, that makes the world insanely complicated.  

You basically start with a conclusion, and then no matter what happens you attribute it to a conspiracy against Paul.

Couldn't it just be that CNN showed Paul's speech because he's doing better than expected in the state that is voting today, and happened to be giving a speech?  That is the simplest and most rational explanation, is it not?  And hell, to even add a bit to it, they know that when they show Paul they'll get a lot more people to tune in and to discuss their broadcast on Twitter.

----------


## bobburn

> Unless I am missing something, we are not anywhere close to 22K some for Ron right now.


IDed does not equal number of those who will turn out.

----------


## ross11988

> IDed does not equal number of those who will turn out.


30K 'ID'd' in Iowa. Only 22K voted. SAD

----------


## Mark37snj

CNN just showed a bunch Nevada precint reporters reporting on the results. They said voter turnout was low and in all the precints where Mittler won...I saw old people.   There were very few < 65 age voters in those precint voting rooms.

EDIT: CNN 26% of voters were Mormon and Romney won 91% of those.

----------


## lakerssuck92

> 30K 'ID'd' in Iowa. Only 22K voted. SAD


*26K voted

----------


## TheGrinch

> You've got to be careful with theories like this, bud.  It's a simplistic view, that makes the world insanely complicated.  
> 
> You basically start with a conclusion, and then no matter what happens you attribute it to a conspiracy against Paul.
> 
> Couldn't it just be that CNN showed Paul's speech because he's doing better than expected in the state that is voting today, and happened to be giving a speech?  That is the simplest and most rational explanation, is it not?  And hell, to even add a bit to it, they know that when they show Paul they'll get a lot more people to tune in and to discuss their broadcast on Twitter.


 Then why don't they do this all the time, since we clearly bring in great ratings?

Answer: when it really matters on primetime, like their recent coverage of debates on CNN, they ignore him, because they're employed by the billionaire status quo he stands against.

----------


## KingNothing

> Then why don't they do this all the time, since we clearly bring in great ratings?
> 
> Answer: when it really matters on primetime, like their recent coverage of debates on CNN, they ignore him, because they're employed by the billionaire status quo he stands against.


There certainly is a media bias against Paul.  I don't  deny that.  But when you say that the reason they PUT PAUL ON TV was itself a conspiracy.... well... you're venturing down a very complicated path that's difficult to return from.

----------


## denny

tea party voting for Romney? lol

----------


## kill the banks

one on one with Ron coming up

----------


## Mark37snj

A question about the MSM. Are any of them capable of being taken over by The Liberty Movement by buying enough of their stocks to have a controlling interest?

EDIT: And where the @#$# are the rest of the results?

----------


## nano1895

> tea party voting for Romney? lol


One wonders if the Tea Party movement should've started at all, just a new tool the GOP establishment can use to lead sheeple who think that since they're in the "Tea Party" their candidate is extra special.

----------


## -:Undertaker:-

How can 21% of Mormons vote for a Mormon simply because he's Mormon?

Maybe we should vote for the candidates with the same hair colour as we each invidually have, pathetic.

----------


## TheGrinch

> There certainly is a media bias against Paul.  I don't  deny that.  But when you say that the reason they PUT PAUL ON TV was itself a conspiracy.... well... you're venturing down a very complicated path that's difficult to return from.


Ah I gotcha, I tend to agree, bit when they're constantly pulling the wool over peoples eyes, it does make it harder to accept it when they do actually give him fair time for once.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> How can 21% of Mormons vote for a Mormon simply because he's Mormon?
> 
> Maybe we should vote for the candidates with the same hair colour as we each invidually have, pathetic.


It's even worse than that. A significant portion of the populace votes based on superficial features such as looks.

----------


## mosquitobite

> One wonders if the Tea Party movement should've started at all, just a new tool the GOP establishment can use to lead sheeple who think that since they're in the "Tea Party" their candidate is extra special.


I hate that they took it over.  I continually say to people (I don't care if it pisses them off) "If all that matters is "anyone but Obama" they have a party for that: it's called Republican.  If you actually want to call yourself tea party - then you need to care more about a stupid label."

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

> How can 21% of Mormons vote for a Mormon simply because he's Mormon?
> 
> Maybe we should vote for the candidates with the same hair colour as we each invidually have, pathetic.


I think it was 91%.

----------


## samsung1

> How can 21% of Mormons vote for a Mormon simply because he's Mormon?
> 
> Maybe we should vote for the candidates with the same hair colour as we each invidually have, pathetic.


obama got 99.9 percent of the black vote

----------


## Badger for Paul

Many Americans are stupid, uninterested, or ignorant.  You can try to educate the ignorant ones, but there isn't much you can do about the uninterested and stupid.  Unfortunately, there are a lot of them.

----------


## WD-NY

Israel can do whatever it wants Ron. YOU SAID SO YOURSELF. JUST SAY IT!

----------


## EndTheECB

> Israel can do whatever it wants Ron. YOU SAID SO YOURSELF. JUST SAY IT!


Not if it causes higher energy prices and a deeper economic crisis in Europe.

----------


## affa

> this is worth a million $ just to listen to the truth


any toob the speech? missed it.

----------


## fatjohn

> obama got 99.9 percent of the black vote


but its white people who are racist.

----------


## bobburn

He did, he said if they asked him he'd caution against it.

----------


## Mark37snj

AAAAAAAAH Carson City, Newt beat us by about 300 votes.

----------


## EndTheECB

Bad news from Carson city
2008: 17%
2012: 15% (-2%)

----------


## MsDoodahs

Wow, did you guys hear the Carson City results?

Mitt 656

Newt 562

Ron 268

Santy 252

----------


## WD-NY

$#@!

----------


## bluesc

Ouch. Ron Paul 5% behind Newt.

----------


## tsetsefly

how did we actually lose votes in carson city???

----------


## amonasro

Gingrich pulls up to second by a couple hundred votes. Uhg.

----------


## Varin

Really bad

----------


## cstarace

So much for "no such thing as a former Ron Paul supporter".

----------


## Captain Shays

How could it be that Newt beat RP by so much in Carson City? Something just doesn't smell right

----------


## bluesc

This feels like Iowa all over again. It begins now. If we don't swing upward again very soon, Newt takes 2nd.

----------


## kathy88

Only 3% of the vote is in. Chill.

----------


## happyphilter

It's silly, these gaps are by a few hundred our thousand votes. It amazes me we can't get that many people to the polls.

----------


## opinionatedfool

This is stupid.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Looks like its 100% a 3rd placing for Ron Paul. This makes me sick. I am actually very worried about this presidential run now for Ron Paul. Does not look like its going to pan out. Damn this sucks so bad.

----------


## tsetsefly

its still only 3% reporting though... From the other numbers I dont think this is an indication of the rest of the state...

----------


## Captain Shays

> Only 3% of the vote is in. Chill.


That could mean that Santorum beats us. Something doesn't smell right

----------


## Barrex

Ron said in interview that he got different numbers and that he is confident in getting 2nd place.....hm

----------


## amonasro

> Looks like its 100% a 3rd placing for Ron Paul. This makes me sick. I am actually very worried about this presidential run now for Ron Paul. Does not look like its going to pan out. Damn this sucks so bad.


Me too. I really thought he'd grab 2nd here.

----------


## sdsubball23

dont give up guys! we play until the clock says 0:00 and the final buzzer has rang!

----------


## hammy

I'll say it again: if you're setting your hat on the presidential nod, you're going to keep getting frustrated. Don't look at this as trying to "win a nomination", look at this as spreading a message. If we win the nomination in the process, AWESOME, if not, it's ok. It's about getting this message out. Don't get discouraged! We're fighting a battle with a lot of fronts! Stay positive!

----------


## Jeffster

Where is this rush of new vote totals we were supposed to get at the top of the hour?

----------


## amonasro

> Where is this rush of new vote totals we were supposed to get at the top of the hour?


That was in. Grinch in third.

----------


## Aratus

34.3% R
30.3% G
18.2% P
17.2% S

the night
is young

----------


## Mark37snj

Actually CNN said the voter turnout has been LOW. Carson City was not favorable to us. Just wait till the other outlying districts report in. LOW turnout is on OUR favor.

----------


## Jeffster

David Gergen is in love with Romney.

----------


## Txrose4ever

Guys - Only 3% of vote is in and we are seeing Paul leading Gingrich in alot of the precinct reports we were hearing earlier. It is too SOON to panic.

----------


## Brian

Is anyone really surprised?

----------


## EndTheECB

According to New York times we got 18% in Eureka County, -1% since 2008.

Summary:
Eureka: -1%
Carson City: -2%
Elko: +9,6%
Churchill: +0,9%

All depends on Clark County...

----------


## rb3b3

im now more confused then ever!!!!! i have followed this thread from the first post... how the hell is this possible?????????????????????????????/ someone needs to explain this to me!!!!!!!!!!!! we were ahead of newt in this thread granted by a small margin, but still ahead, sooo whattt the fkkk is going here man?????????????

----------


## Captain Shays

Thanks guys for trying to keep this positive. I just always have a bad taste in my mouth about how these establishment elites play. I don't have any illusions that they will allow Ron Paul to win. When they say "Ron Paul can't win" I think what they are really saying is "we can't let him win". 
Iowa confirmed that in my mind. I am convinced that Iowa was stolen from us and nothing will ever convince me otherwise.

----------


## puppetmaster

I am sure we got the most delegates today to go to county meeting on  3/10/12

----------


## COpatriot

> David Gergen is in love with Romney.


Owl of Bohemia, we beseech thee. Give us thy guidance.

Be gone dull Care! Fire will have its will on thee!

----------


## kathy88

Wow. Calm it down kids. Only THREE percent of the vote is reporting.

----------


## Endthefednow

the fix in man not good for Ron Paul

----------


## unknown

> Wow, did you guys hear the Carson City results?
> 
> Mitt 656
> 
> Newt 562
> 
> Ron 268
> 
> Santy 252


Is/was Carson a strong city for us?

----------


## Havax

[DelusionalRPFmember]Only 3% reporting guyssssss! We can still catch up to Romney and take 1st![/delusion]

----------


## WD-NY

> I am sure we got the most delegates today to go to county meeting on  3/10/12


delegates don't matter. Ron needs to raise more money and maintain the 'possibility' of being able to win. 3rd place vs 2nd is all about building momentum. 

Momentum > delegates

----------


## seawolf

Based on the Reported Clark County Precincts on this thread does anyone have a current count?  This County is not going to report until after 10:00 pm. and by then we will have virtually every other county in and counted.

We need a crack statistician NOW.  Clark County anyone?

----------


## Mark37snj

> I am sure we got the most delegates today to go to county meeting on  3/10/12


EXACTLY...Ron Paul knew funny business was gona happen which is why he developed Plan B, which is actually Plan A and the voting is Plan B.

----------


## hazek

> im now more confused then ever!!!!! i have followed this thread from the first post... how the hell is this possible?????????????????????????????/ someone needs to explain this to me!!!!!!!!!!!! we were ahead of newt in this thread granted by a small margin, but still ahead, sooo whattt the fkkk is going here man?????????????


It's called -reality-, you might have heard of it?

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Captain Shays

> Wow. Calm it down kids. Only THREE percent of the vote is reporting.


I am constantly suspicious Kathy. I DO NOT trust the establishment AT ALL. They ignore us, marginalize us, lie about us, discredit us, misrepresent our issues and cheat on polls, and elections. This is ALL I have seen from them since 1999

----------


## affa

CNN guy, talking about Gingrich: "will he keep up the nastiness he's been running on so far"

Woman off screen:  "What else does he have?"

----------


## MsDoodahs

Earlier someone said Grinch was winning one and Ron one - the counties were carson and clark.


So from that, I'm wondering if Clark is where RP was stronger?  dunno.....

----------


## rb3b3

> It's called -reality-, you might have heard of it?


yea $#@! i have heard of reality!! $#@! off!!

----------


## MsDoodahs

> HOW IS RON BEHIND SANTORUM!?


He is not behind Santorum.

----------


## Paulistinian

60 seconds til more #s come in to CNN

----------


## Jtorsella

.@ronpaul wins #nye co, says our reporter w/ unofficial results from 991 votes: Paul 46%, Romney 29%, Gingrich 17%, Santorum 8%. #nvcaucus

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## theswedishchef

Iowa, New Hampshire...Nevada...all smells like voting fraud to me.

Comparing amount of voters at rallies and meetups with the turnout in voting. It just doesn't add up.

I'd say go for third party run and try to get international election watchers for that election.

----------


## amonasro

> .@ronpaul wins #nye co, says our reporter w/ unofficial results from 991 votes: Paul 46%, Romney 29%, Gingrich 17%, Santorum 8%. #nvcaucus


Thank God. This is gonna be a nail-biter.

----------


## Captain Shays

> .@ronpaul wins #nye co, says our reporter w/ unofficial results from 991 votes: Paul 46%, Romney 29%, Gingrich 17%, Santorum 8%. #nvcaucus


Give me hope!!!

----------


## cavalier973

> He is not behind Santorum.


RevPAC video is showing:
R 41%
G 27%
S 17%
P 16%

----------


## cavalier973

RevPAC video:  http://revolutionpac.com/Nevada-Caucus-Broadcast/

----------


## puppetmaster

> delegates don't matter. Ron needs to raise more money and maintain the 'possibility' of being able to win. 3rd place vs 2nd is all about building momentum. 
> 
> Momentum > delegates


you may want to check with the campaign about that.....

----------


## RPit

> .@ronpaul wins #nye co, says our reporter w/ unofficial results from 991 votes: Paul 46%, Romney 29%, Gingrich 17%, Santorum 8%. #nvcaucus


Nice..

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

If Ron does not get second I'll be extremely disappointed. I can't stand watching the Corporate Media's Hegelian Dialectic to divide and conquer the people and keep the establishment, thieves, crooks, and liars secure. We really do need a concerted discrediting of the Corporate Media. Boycotts, alternative media, protesting, educating ourselves to be articulate spokesman for liberty, etc. 

These $#@!s piss me off.

----------


## Mark37snj

> I am constantly suspicious Kathy. I DO NOT trust the establishment AT ALL. They ignore us, marginalize us, lie about us, discredit us, misrepresent our issues and cheat on polls, and elections. This is ALL I have seen from them since 1999


This is why we have the delegate strategy. Momentum is nice but Ron Paul has enough die hard supporters to make it work regardless of money raised and we all know how thrifty Ron is with money. Alot of money is critical to the other campaigns but not critical for us.

----------


## rp2012win

laura myers @lmyerslvrj  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
.@ronpaul wins #*nye co*, says our reporter w/ unofficial results from 991 votes: Paul 46%, Romney 29%, Gingrich 17%, Santorum 8%.

----------


## Jtorsella

So we can extrapolate that we won about 460 votes in Nye.

----------


## kathy88

> I am constantly suspicious Kathy. I DO NOT trust the establishment AT ALL. They ignore us, marginalize us, lie about us, discredit us, misrepresent our issues and cheat on polls, and elections. This is ALL I have seen from them since 1999


I've been through all of it too. I voted for RP in 1988. With 3% of the vote in, the mass hysteria just isn't necessary.

----------


## MsDoodahs

RP on MS DNC now

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> laura myers @lmyerslvrj  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> .@ronpaul wins #*nye co*, says our reporter w/ unofficial results from 991 votes: Paul 46%, Romney 29%, Gingrich 17%, Santorum 8%.


he won it in 2008 so this sounds legit

----------


## kathy88

> laura myers @lmyerslvrj  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
> .@ronpaul wins #*nye co*, says our reporter w/ unofficial results from 991 votes: Paul 46%, Romney 29%, Gingrich 17%, Santorum 8%.


Gotta love the hookers

----------


## pauliticalfan

lmyerslvrj: .@ronpaul wins #nye co, says our reporter w/ unofficial results from 991 votes: Paul 46%, Romney 29%, Gingrich 17%, Santorum 8%. #nvcaucus

----------


## EndTheECB

> lmyerslvrj: .@ronpaul wins #nye co, says our reporter w/ unofficial results from 991 votes: Paul 46%, Romney 29%, Gingrich 17%, Santorum 8%. #nvcaucus


I hope he can win Esmeralda as well were he got 25% last time.

Edit: Forgot Storey, another Paul-stronghold (29%)

----------


## Kregisen

> yea $#@! i have heard of reality!! $#@! off!!


If I was a mod I would have banned you 5 posts ago. You're typing the stupidest posts up spamming threads like this non-stop, you can't spell, and you're calling other people who have been members here for years $#@!s. I think I speak for everyone here when I say we don't want that here.

----------


## kathy88

Santorum seems to have solid 8% across the state.

----------


## carterm

santorum surges.

----------


## W_BRANDON

Is there a new site keeping track the totals of this reporting? The one I have hasnt been updated in a couple of hours and it sitting at 6641 votes total

----------


## EndTheECB

Lol. Gingrich won Mineral County with 38% according to NYT map, Paul in 3rd w. 14,6%

----------


## cavalier973

http://www.centerforpolitics.org/cry...road-to-tampa/

"For example, President Gerald Ford looked like he had vanquished the challenge from Ronald Reagan once he had won the Iowa caucuses and primaries in New Hampshire, Massachusetts, Vermont, Florida and Illinois. Then came March 23 and Reagan’s surprise victory in North Carolina, which started a see-saw battle that led all the way to the floor of the 1976 Kansas City convention."

If Paul comes in 4th, I will be astonished and extremely disappointed, but I don't think that it is the end of his campaign.

----------


## pauliticalfan

nvm

----------


## Captain Shays

> I've been through all of it too. I voted for RP in 1988. With 3% of the vote in, the mass hysteria just isn't necessary.


Keep trying Kathy. I am in a panic. Running downstairs to see it on TV then upstairs to get on the puter. Sweating profusely right now. I HATE these media hacks! We need to do everything in our power to overcome them, discredit them and subvert the bastards.

----------


## carterm

boom. 2nd now. http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results

----------


## TheCaliforniaLife

2nd place! w00t!!!! 3 percent reporting.
Romney
37.6%
795

Paul
29.6%
627

Gingrich
19.7%
417

Santorum
12.9%
272

----------


## FreedomFox

Whoo! Nye County baby! This catapults Paul to second overall as of now...

----------


## kathy88

> Keep trying Kathy. I am in a panic. Running downstairs to see it on TV then upstairs to get on the puter. Sweating profusely right now. I HATE these media hacks! We need to do everything in our power to overcome them, discredit them and sobvert the bastards.


Kill your TV. Ha. Easier said than done. It's like rubbernecking at an accident. I have to watch.

----------


## bobmurph

> nvm


edit: well nvm me either then

----------


## Captain Shays

> Kill your TV. Ha. Easier said than done. It's like rubbernecking at an accident. I have to watch.


Can I just kill the corporate media?

----------


## BrunswickGuy

These numbers are weirdest election results I have seen in my live and I am following politics for 24 years now.

A span from 13% to 45% for a candidate/party I have NEVER seen before.

----------


## cavalier973

CNN results:

http://www.cnn.com/

----------


## jllundqu

Where the heck are the MSM getting their numbers if not from that website

----------


## opinionatedfool

Ron Paul 21, Grinch 22 with 8%.

----------


## Captain Shays

> These numbers are weirdest election results I have seen in my live and I am following politics for 24 years now.
> 
> A span from 13% to 45% for a candidate/party I have NEVER seen before.


That's my point. We saw something similar in Iowa

----------


## kathy88

So how is it the Nevada GOP site has only 4% reporting, and CNN has 6%? And the numbers are SO different. Okay, Captain Shays, I may be panicking with you here in a moment.

----------


## RabbitMan

> So how is it the Nevada GOP site has only 4% reporting, and CNN has 6%? And the numbers are SO different. Okay, Captain Shays, I may be panicking with you here in a moment.


CNN has been keeping tabs on the voting independently as well in order to have EXCLUSIVE AMAZING COVERAGE.

----------


## Captain Shays

> So how is it the Nevada GOP site has only 4% reporting, and CNN has 6%? And the numbers are SO different. Okay, Captain Shays, I may be panicking with you here in a moment.


Kath, something smelled funny about two hours ago. I just can''t put my finger on it. Just a really weird guy feeling. Maybe I'm just gun shy and I hope thats it.

----------


## Mark37snj

> im now more confused then ever!!!!! i have followed this thread from the first post... how the hell is this possible?????????????????????????????/ someone needs to explain this to me!!!!!!!!!!!! we were ahead of newt in this thread granted by a small margin, but still ahead, sooo whattt the fkkk is going here man?????????????


I feel your pain. It's something all Ron Paul supporters have to learn to deal with. We all have so much invested to one degree or another and its very easy to get swept up in the excitement. How do you measure an appropriate expectation with our hope we have for our movement, the bias of the MSM, the cluelessness of the general population, and the becoming way to dam frequent suspecious activities going on? Im still figuring that one out but I've have learned to temper my emotions a bit or I will end up in an early grave.

----------


## socal

RP getting 20% or over is more important than edging Gingrich out by a tiny % imo.

----------


## TheCaliforniaLife

Check out the numbers from http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results and www.cnn.com. CNN has 6% in and NVGOP has 4% in. CNN says Romney has 3219 votes with 6% of the vote in. NVGOP has Romney with 795 with 4% of the vote in. Something fishy?

----------


## Orgoonian

WTB Fingernails

----------


## kathy88

The GOP site has Paul at almost 30%.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Chieppa1

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...usaolp00000008

Huff post using that site's numbers. Where is CNN getting 3K votes for anybody?

----------


## cavalier973

According to CNN, Dr. Paul is 63 votes behind Mooney, with 8% reporting

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

This is amazing.  My understanding was that every caucus in the state started at 9AM except for Shelly's.
But CNN was showing Clark County footage a few hours earlier that must have been from the morning at 9 or 10 AM,  but they depicted it as current.
All afternoon and evening they've been pretending that voting's been in progress all at various different places.
There showing results based on a few rural counties and NEVER mentioning that all of the results would have been announced 7 hours ago like in 2008 if not for Shelly's caucus!

----------


## TheCaliforniaLife

Right now CNN is probably telling the NVGOP to recheck their numbers to make it add up to their numbers.

----------


## jkob

Ron was down at 18% not too long ago on CNN with 6% in so he has picked up quite a bit with 8%

----------


## Captain Shays

I'm losing my mind

----------


## Kregisen

> Check out the numbers from http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results and www.cnn.com. CNN has 6% in and NVGOP has 4% in. CNN says Romney has 3219 votes with 6% of the vote in. NVGOP has Romney with 795 with 4% of the vote in. Something fishy?


the 6% reporting is not the VOTE count, it is the precinct count. Some precints have 100 votes in total...others might have 5,000 votes. Each precinct is completely different. 6% of the precincts just means 6% of the precincts were counted. The percentage of votes counted is unknown unless you figure out how many votes each precinct has.

----------


## RabbitMan

AGAIN, CNN has been independently reporting on the caucuses in order to bring EXCLUSIVE sneak peaks at the voting of Nevada, and supplementing their own information with that of what is being released from the state's GOP.  NO CONSPIRACY.  Stop.  Now.

----------


## jllundqu

IMHO Anything less than 2nd place is defeat.  2008 was second, so coming in third is a bad narrative not to mention demoralizing...

----------


## Mark37snj

> Check out the numbers from http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results and www.cnn.com. CNN has 6% in and NVGOP has 4% in. CNN says Romney has 3219 votes with 6% of the vote in. NVGOP has Romney with 795 with 4% of the vote in. Something fishy?


I think they all have different sources. The thing to watch is if all their numbers add to the same result. Not only in total, but in individual precincts. I prefer multiple sources because its easier to spot "cough" discrepencies.

We may have another Edward L. True out there watching the numbers very closely.

----------


## Captain Shays

> AGAIN, CNN has been independently reporting on the caucuses in order to bring EXCLUSIVE sneak peaks at the voting of Nevada, and supplementing their own information with that of what is being released from the state's GOP.  NO CONSPIRACY.  Stop.  Now.


Deep breaths. In through the nose, out through the mouth.

----------


## kathy88

> I'm losing my mind


It'll be okay. Make some tea.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> So how is it the Nevada GOP site has only 4% reporting, and CNN has 6%? And the numbers are SO different. Okay, Captain Shays, I may be panicking with you here in a moment.


I think CNN is basing theirs off of their on site reporters or something. All the other reporting places have different numbers. Google is way different from CNN.

http://www.cnn.com/

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...FQQBQAodNTSp2w

----------


## Varin

CNN has reporters on site getting numbers

----------


## KramerDSP

KevinYeaux Kevin Yeaux 

Paul officially wins Nye County with 46% of vote.
2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply

----------


## Captain Shays

> It'll be okay. Make some tea.


I'm petting my cat on one side, and my dog is worried  about me and licking my nose. My wife is downstairs ignoring my nerosis. I think she's scared because she saw how I was after Iowa

----------


## kill the banks

the thought police will be here soon

----------


## MsDoodahs

> AGAIN, CNN has been independently reporting on the caucuses in order to bring EXCLUSIVE sneak peaks at the voting of Nevada, and supplementing their own information with that of what is being released from the state's GOP.  NO CONSPIRACY.  Stop.  Now.


THIS.

Listen to RabbitMan.

He is correct.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## kathy88

> I'm petting my cat on one side, and my dog is worried  about me and licking my nose. My wife is downstairs ignoring my nerosis. I think she's scared because she saw how I was after Iowa


My husband keeps trying to distract me. As IF.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Pauls' Revere

ROLL PROGRAM!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z5t84Ktt_k

----------


## BrunswickGuy

I am sticking to the google numbers. No premature speculation there.

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...gop-primary/nv

----------


## bluesc

Wow, Romney beat Paul by 1 vote in Storey County

----------


## Captain Shays

> My husband keeps trying to distract me. As IF.


None of them know what's at stake Kathy. They may have an idea but not like we do.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## nano1895

Storey County in! Virtual tie between Newt/Paul/Romney, %'s virtually unchanged.

----------


## DamianTV

Relax guys.  We are exactly where we want to be.  We arent concerned about ANY numbers that come out of CNN or FAUX, because we are following the PLAN -> GET THE DELEGATES.

That means if you live in Nevada, I EXPECT you did your best or are now a DELEGATE.  If you live in another state that has not Caucused yet, you BETTER do everything you can to become a DELEGATE.  It is the DELEGATES votes that count, and it depends greatly on your State.  This is where you go LOCAL and realize WE ARE WINNING.

----------


## Jeffster

> Wow, Romney beat Paul by 1 vote in Storey County


Yeah, I was just about to post that.  Tiny county but still would have been nice to win it.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Wow, Romney beat Paul by 1 vote in Storey County


Wow...

----------


## TheCaliforniaLife

> the 6% reporting is not the VOTE count, it is the precinct count. Some precints have 100 votes in total...others might have 5,000 votes. Each precinct is completely different. 6% of the precincts just means 6% of the precincts were counted. The percentage of votes counted is unknown unless you figure out how many votes each precinct has.


If that is the case, then how does CNN have 8% of precincts reporting and NVGOP has about 4% but the numbers are wildly increased.

----------


## kathy88

> None of them know what's at stake Kathy. They may have an idea but not like we do.


My kids do. 18 year old: "How we doin mom?" 5 year old: "what are you doing?" Me: Nevada Caucus results are coming in. 7 year old: "That means leftovers, right?"

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Wow, Romney beat Paul by 1 vote in Storey County


We should demand *a recount* because its so close.


ONE VOTE!!!

----------


## Txrose4ever

> The GOP site has Paul at almost 30%.


Wow. I like this site better! Makes you wonder

----------


## Kregisen

> Relax guys.  We are exactly where we want to be.  We arent concerned about ANY numbers that come out of CNN or FAUX, because we are following the PLAN -> GET THE DELEGATES.
> 
> That means if you live in Nevada, I EXPECT you did your best or are now a DELEGATE.  If you live in another state that has not Caucused yet, you BETTER do everything you can to become a DELEGATE.  It is the DELEGATES votes that count, and it depends greatly on your State.  This is where you go LOCAL and realize WE ARE WINNING.


What if your state has primaries instead?

----------


## kill the banks

> My kids do. 18 year old: "How we doin mom?" 5 year old: "what are you doing?" Me: Nevada Caucus results are coming in. 7 year old: "That means leftovers, right?"


ha ha

----------


## Captain Shays

> My kids do. 18 year old: "How we doin mom?" 5 year old: "what are you doing?" Me: Nevada Caucus results are coming in. 7 year old: "That means leftovers, right?"


ROFLMAO!! That relaxed me. Thank you Ms Kathy!!!

----------


## Kregisen

> If that is the case, then how does CNN have 8% of precincts reporting and NVGOP has about 4% but the numbers are wildly increased.


Time to re-read my post. I just told you all precincts have different vote counts so OBVIOUSLY 4% of precincts does NOT equal 1/2 the votes of 8% of precincts.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

What was support like in Clark County? Thats where this thing is won or lost not these micro-regions.

----------


## RPit

Clark County will decide if we are second or third. We better beat Gingrich by like 400-500 votes.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> What was support like in Clark County? Thats where this thing is won or lost not these micro-regions.


Reports say we beat gingrich in clark, he beat us in the Reno county

----------


## kathy88

Clark County not in yet. But we kicked ass to their west, so I'm very hopeful.

----------


## No Free Beer

> My kids do. 18 year old: "How we doin mom?" 5 year old: "what are you doing?" Me: Nevada Caucus results are coming in. 7 year old: "That means leftovers, right?"


cute.

+rep

----------


## Mark37snj

> My kids do. 18 year old: "How we doin mom?" 5 year old: "what are you doing?" Me: Nevada Caucus results are coming in. 7 year old: "That means leftovers, right?"


OMG I feel so sorry for them , can I order them a pizza?

----------


## socal

Google showing Paul beat Gingrich by 4 votes in Storey County, not that it matters,

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

----------


## cornell

Ron Paul Campaign only spent $125,000 on ads in NV according to CNN and no PAC's spent for him. Where were the PAC's? Endorse Liberty spent over $1M in unwinnable FL but nothing here?

----------


## Txrose4ever

Other channels results reporting are more accurate and match the GOP Nevada HQ. HUGE difference as it shows Paul in a very strong second and Newt is not that close.

----------


## kathy88

> OMG I feel so sorry for them , can I order them a pizza?


We have leftover pizza. ROFL.

----------


## RPit

> Reports say we beat gingrich in clark, he beat us in the Reno county


But we need to beat him with a appreciable margin, otherwise the rest of the counties will make it extremely difficult to come second. Fingers crossed, this one is a nailbiter for sure.

----------


## justatrey

CNN now showing Paul 22% Newt 22% w/ 9% counted

----------


## kill the banks

22% tie now

----------


## FreedomFox

RP wins Esmeralda County!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

ANd just like that...we win Esmeralda county by 1 vote!


Wow

----------


## Captain Shays

All of these different numbers coming in from different channels and websites is driving me CRAAAAAZY.

----------


## kathy88

Really diggin' that we have more color than Newter on those maps!

----------


## TheCaliforniaLife

We won esmeralda county!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> My kids do. 18 year old: "How we doin mom?" 5 year old: "what are you doing?" Me: Nevada Caucus results are coming in. 7 year old: "That means leftovers, right?"


Dad speed dials the pizza guy.

----------


## Kregisen

> Like Hell Newt will be dropping out.  Just last week he said he was going to the Convention.


CNN exit poll had us at 20% in Clark, with Newt at 17% I believe. But he was beating us in all other counties added together....it will be a nail biter for sure.

----------


## Captain Shays

> We have leftover pizza. ROFL.


Leftover "Gingrich" pizza but I don't want to starve your kids.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> We won esmeralda county!



WOOOHHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

WON ESMERELDA!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

I hope win Clark County too!!

----------


## YankeesJunkie

It looks like it could be a long night to see who gets second, but with the number caucus states and a strong finish in Nevada should begin the Ron Paul "Surge (TM)"

----------


## cavalier973

> We have leftover pizza. ROFL.


Order Chinese food

----------


## Pauls' Revere

WOW! *we won* Esmeralda County by *1 vote*

----------


## kathy88

It's going to be a long night. I have this fantasy that we have 500 people show up for the "special" caucus.

----------


## Captain Shays

> WON ESMERELDA!!!!!!!!


*OH YEAH!!*

----------


## RPit

We just toook the 2nd on CNN too!!! by 101 votes.

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN has us ahead by 101 votes.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Where are you guys getting the county by county info. I can't seem to find it on CNN.

----------


## justatrey

Paul ahead of Newt by about 100 votes now on Communist News Network!

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

NEVADA CAUCUS RESULTS

FOX http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...aucuses-feb-4/

MSNBC http://elections.msnbc.msn.com/ns/po...blican/caucus/

----------


## Kregisen

> WOW! *we won* Esmeralda County by *1 vote*


lol the entire county was 58 votes in total....winning 20 to 19 is *not* that rare haha.

----------


## cavalier973

Paul's up over Gingrich by 100 votes, per CNN

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

difference of 1  vote ^^;;

----------


## kill the banks

fox still has us 29 % 2nd 5% reporting  ... newt 20

----------


## Kregisen

> Where are you guys getting the county by county info. I can't seem to find it on CNN.


http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results

----------


## XTreat

> AGAIN, CNN has been independently reporting on the caucuses in order to bring EXCLUSIVE sneak peaks at the voting of Nevada, and supplementing their own information with that of what is being released from the state's GOP.  NO CONSPIRACY.  Stop.  Now.


this is accurate

----------


## CTRattlesnake

CNN has us up over grinch with 9% in.


Most of the counties on their map are filled too

----------


## KramerDSP

> Where are you guys getting the county by county info. I can't seem to find it on CNN.


http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

I'm concerned, because from what I understand, we are not as likely to do as well as Gingrich in Clark county, which is the largest county by far in terms of votes. I think we will probably be in third place, but I hope I am wrong.

----------


## Captain Shays

Some people don't realize how important second is compared to third

----------


## kathy88

> Where are you guys getting the county by county info. I can't seem to find it on CNN.




http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...FSEQNAodjX-g4Q

----------


## pauliticalfan

Hey winning two counties is a good moral victory.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Txrose4ever

> ANd just like that...we win Esmeralda county by 1 vote!
> 
> 
> Wow


For those who may still think their vote doesn't make a difference, this is PROOF!

----------


## Noblegeorge

> I'm petting my cat on one side, and my dog is worried  about me and licking my nose. My wife is downstairs ignoring my nerosis. I think she's scared because she saw how I was after Iowa


This cracked me up. Love it

----------


## affa

Santorum wearing a bolo tie in Colorado on CNN.  Lol. lol. lol.

----------


## Captain Shays

> http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results


Thats a lot of green!

----------


## Ron Paul + YouTube= Free

> Really diggin' that we have more color than Newter on those maps!


Ha Newter.

----------


## eduardo89

> Where are you guys getting the county by county info. I can't seem to find it on CNN.


Politico.com has it all

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> Santorum wearing a bolo tie in Colorado on CNN.  Lol. lol. lol.


 With a sweatervest?

----------


## bluesc

> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results
> 
> I'm concerned, because from what I understand, we are not as likely to do as well as Gingrich in Clark county, which is the largest county by far in terms of votes. I think we will probably be in third place, but I hope I am wrong.


We need 2nd in Clark to manage 2nd overall. Romney will have a huge lead in Clark and Newt will do well in Washoe.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Where are you guys getting the county by county info. I can't seem to find it on CNN.


http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nv

Scroll down to the bottom.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Paul is CRUSHING gingrich in Reno!


Cnn just showed it

----------


## theswedishchef

> That's my point. We saw something similar in Iowa


Could someone do something like this on the statistics perhaps?

http://translate.google.com/translat...-ryssland.html

----------


## Lord Xar

> Paul is CRUSHING gingrich in Reno!
> 
> 
> Cnn just showed it


How much is "crushing", it has to be more than a 100 votes....

----------


## kathy88

> Paul is CRUSHING gingrich in Reno!
> 
> 
> Cnn just showed it


Really? Earlier reports said Newter had Reno....

----------


## bluesc

> Paul is CRUSHING gingrich in Reno!
> 
> 
> Cnn just showed it


Seriously?

----------


## Captain Shays

> This cracked me up. Love it


Yeah well it's not that funny when you see me. I looked in the mirror and reminded myself of a Albert Einstein bobble head

----------


## akalucas

any links to cnn live tv feed

----------


## kathy88

> Yeah well it's not that funny when you see me. I looked in the mirror and reminded myself of a Albert Einstein bobble head


HAHAHAHAHAHAH Love the visual!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Really? Earlier reports said Newter had Reno....


From what they showed so far.


Newt had 14%

----------


## kathy88

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Captain Shays again.

----------


## eduardo89

Republicans »VotesVote%

Romney
4,374
47%

Paul
1,986
21%

Gingrich
1,885
20%

Santorum
1,049
11%
Src: Nevada GOP 9% reporting

----------


## kill the banks

come on Ron now 21 to 20 newt CNN

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> lol the entire county was 58 votes in total....winning 20 to 19 is *not* that rare haha.


recount?

----------


## kathy88

OUCH 83% Lincoln County to Mitt.

----------


## Txrose4ever

Well I gobbled down some nachos, leaning over the laptop on the coffee table, flipping TV channels...... checking the NVGOP numbers, and smoking like a train.

----------


## kathy88

How can less than 200 people in an ENTIRE county show up??????? Where are our people???

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Paul is CRUSHING gingrich in Reno!
> 
> 
> Cnn just showed it



YES!

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

This is great!!

----------


## KramerDSP

> We need 2nd in Clark to manage 2nd overall. Romney will have a huge lead in Clark and Newt will do well in Washoe.


http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/pri.../nv?hpt=hp_pc1

With 3% reporting in Clark, Romney has 54 with Paul and Gingrich each at 18%. Gingrich has a handful more of votes (395 to 391). 

This one goes to the wire, and the truck entering the gated community plays a factor, in addition to the special caucus.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Well I gobbled down some nachos, leaning over the laptop on the coffee table, flipping TV channels...... checking the NVGOP numbers, and smoking like a train.


You too huh?

----------


## Kregisen

> recount?


http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results

Unless I'm seeing it wrong it says 20 votes for paul, 19 for romney...we won by 1 vote?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> any links to cnn live tv feed


http://livestation.me/2011/cnn/

----------


## Captain Shays

Santorum beat us in Pershing county?

----------


## mikeforliberty

WOW FU Lincoln County

----------


## Txrose4ever

> You too huh?


Yep. This is hard work! LOL.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> WOW FU Lincoln County


Big time Mormon country....when Romney wins by 80% you know somethings up

----------


## Captain Shays

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Captain Shays again.



Thanks Kathy but I think I need something harder about now. Franticly looking through my liquer cabinet now

----------


## Txrose4ever

> How can less than 200 people in an ENTIRE county show up??????? Where are our people???


THIS^^^^^

----------


## kathy88

> Thanks Kathy but I think I need something harder about now. Franticly looking through my liquer cabinet now


If I still drank I'd have alcohol poisoning by now.

----------


## RPit

I think its safe to say that we WILL be SECOND. According to reports EARLIER. WE beat Gingrich in Elko County by couple hundred votes. That is one of the counties currently not reporting.

If we really beat Gingrich in a decent number in Clark County. That only leaves Washoe and White Pine County. So at this moment if I were a betting man I'd say 75% Ron is Second.

----------


## BrunswickGuy

> Big time Mormon country....when Romney wins by 80% you know somethings up


Ah, okay, so that number makes at least some sense. Stupid block vote -.-

----------


## Captain Shays

> If I still drank I'd have alcohol poisoning by now.


I changed my mind about alcohol. I need to wake up at 2 am. Gotta take it easy.....some how. Ahh I really don't drink that much anyway. I need a new vice. This isn't working out so well for me.

----------


## pauliticalfan

CALM DOWN. CNN ALREADY HAS THE CARSON CITY NUMBERS IN THEIR TOTAL.

----------


## ross11988

> I think its safe to say that we WILL be SECOND. According to reports EARLIER. WE beat Gingrich in Elko County by couple hundred votes. That is one of the counties currently not reporting.
> 
> If we really beat Gingrich in a decent number in Clark County. That only leaves Washoe and White Pine County. So at this moment if I were a betting man I'd say 75% Ron is Second.


Your going to be disappointed

----------


## Jeffster

It will be really hilarious if Gingrich loses the Special Newt Fans Caucus.

----------


## InTradePro

> I think its safe to say that we WILL be SECOND. According to reports EARLIER. WE beat Gingrich in Elko County by couple hundred votes. That is one of the counties currently not reporting.
> 
> If we really beat Gingrich in a decent number in Clark County. That only leaves Washoe and White Pine County. So at this moment if I were a betting man I'd say 75% Ron is Second.


Not safe at all. Clark county where Nevada is and Washoe where Remo is will be the make or break results.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

Twitter:



> JuggaloPatriot JuggaloPatriot
> Watching rules get broken at adelson school. Voters turned away for wrong religion. #nvcaucus @nvgop #Occupylv is here too.

----------


## Mark37snj

> Santorum beat us in Pershing county?


Those dam Persians.

----------


## RPit

> Your going to be disappointed


Like I said 'IF' we beat Gingrich in Clark County. So it is a toss up at this point. But I think it was confirmed that we beat Gingrich in Elko County before. So it remains to be seen.

----------


## RPit

> Twitter:


OMG>

----------


## Lavitz

> CALM DOWN. CNN ALREADY HAS THE CARSON CITY NUMBERS IN THEIR TOTAL.


This. They updated the numbers when their reporter gave them the results, but they didn't fill in the map because the NV GOP hasn't officially released the results yet.

----------


## affa

lol.  CNN spent a full minute ridiculing Santorum on his bolo tie.  hahah.  well deserved, he looked ridiculous.

----------


## Mark37snj

> Twitter:Watching rules get broken at adelson school. Voters turned away for wrong religion. #nvcaucus @nvgop #Occupylv is here too.


OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> I think its safe to say that we WILL be SECOND. According to reports EARLIER. WE beat Gingrich in Elko County by couple hundred votes. That is one of the counties currently not reporting.
> 
> If we really beat Gingrich in a decent number in Clark County. That only leaves Washoe and White Pine County. So at this moment if I were a betting man I'd say 75% Ron is Second.


but that is not counting the special Gingrich lobbyist donor caucus for which people are lining up now:


https://twitter.com/#!/MattDeLucia/s...348224/photo/1

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Paul slips to third?

http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results

----------


## Txrose4ever

And my friends are out on Saturday night doing whatever and wondering "What the Hell is up with the crazy chick glued to the TV and computer."   Might have to take up drinking when these things are going on.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

I'd figure the majority of the jewish population who's voting in the late caucus will go for Romney.

I dont see any major advantage for newt, the guy running it has 1 vote, not 100

----------


## Captain Shays

> Could someone do something like this on the statistics perhaps?
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translat...-ryssland.html


That's very interesting. I certainly don't have the skills for something like that but I'm sure some one around here does. LEave it up to the Russians to school our establishment on how to rigg elections......or maybe it was the other way around?

----------


## kathy88

Clark
Mitt Romney
1,203
56%
3%
reporting
Newt Gingrich
395
18%
Ron Paul
391
18%
Rick Santorum
151
7%
Washoe
Mitt Romney
1,560
54%
3%
reporting
Ron Paul
609
21%
Newt Gingrich
410
14%
Rick Santorum
319
11%

----------


## Captain Shays

> Those dam Persians.


Figures the Persians would vote for tha guy

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Twitter:


WHAT?

----------


## sailingaway

> Paul slips to third?
> 
> http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results


cnn has a higher percentage of votes counted but not official, and they have Ron in 2d. It depends on order of counting the counties, though, Gingrich is going to do better than Ron in Washoe which has a big population, and while Ron more than off set it, per twitter in Clark, clark wont be officially counted until the special Gingrich caucus is over, and then might look different.  It is the late caucus that to me might make the difference.

----------


## RPit

1500 of the 1800 precincts are just in 2 counties! both yet to be reported. This is so damn exciting to watch. I hope we pull it off

----------


## sailingaway

> Clark
> Mitt Romney
> 1,203
> 56%
> 3%
> reporting
> Newt Gingrich
> 395
> 18%
> ...


that is different from what I saw come across earlier, but I'd take it, except we still have the special caucus. Some say it doesn't count for delegates, and it may not, but it will definitely count for media

----------


## kathy88

Paul up by almost 200 votes over Grinch in Washoe with 3% in

----------


## kathy88

> OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!



Anything else on this?

----------


## Captain Shays

> OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!


Here it comes

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Clark
> Mitt Romney
> 1,203
> 56%
> 3%
> reporting
> Newt Gingrich
> 395
> 18%
> ...


Where are you seeing this? I can only see results for 100% reported.

----------


## TrueFreedom

In Washoe County in 2008 there were about 9000 total votes.  So far around 3000 votes have been counted and Ron has 21 % compared to Newt's 14%.

----------


## kathy88

Is this an official thread?

----------


## sailingaway

more than 1500 to see Ron at last event of the day

----------


## Captain Shays

> Is this an official thread?


OK Let's make it official. Do we get a T shirt or something?

----------


## Mark37snj

> Anything else on this?


There was a post earlier that said anyone would be able to vote there not just jewish voters.

----------


## Captain Shays

> There was a post earlier that said anyone would be able to vote there not just jewish voters.


That sucks right?

----------


## Kregisen

> more than 1500 to see Ron at last event of the day


Can you enlarge your pic a little bit? I can barely see what it is it's so tiny.

----------


## DamianTV

Guess what.  I am now a delegate.  Only voter for Ron Paul in my Precinct.  And guess who's vote will count come State and National?

----------


## kathy88

> Where are you seeing this? I can only see results for 100% reported.


On CNNs page click on county results at the bottom of the table

----------


## TrueFreedom

With 3% of Clark County in, he has about 15% of the vote he had in 08.

----------


## InTradePro

> Guess what.  I am now a delegate.  Only voter for Ron Paul in my Precinct.  And guess who's vote will count come State and National?


+Rep.

Winning!

----------


## Captain Shays

> Guess what.  I am now a delegate.  Only voter for Ron Paul in my Precinct.  And guess who's vote will count come State and National?


Way to go!!! I think I might try it here in New Jersey if there's still time and if I qualify

----------


## maninblack

Is this the conglomeration thread?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Just tweeted.....6,800 voted in Washoe county. Big drop off from 08 turnout

----------


## jkob

the cackling on CNN is so unprofessional

----------


## kathy88

> With 3% of Clark County in, he has about 15% of the vote he had in 08.


NICE!

----------


## Mark37snj

> That sucks right?


Morally YES it does. Politically speaking it would depend on whose votes were not getting cast. Don't know what area its in and who it favors.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Guess what.  I am now a delegate.  Only voter for Ron Paul in my Precinct.  And guess who's vote will count come State and National?


WAY TO GO!  Are you bound or unbound?

----------


## kathy88

> Way to go!!! I think I might try it here in New Jersey if there's still time and if I qualify


I grew up in Middletown.

----------


## bluesc

CNN just had an interesting hypothetical map. Even if Ron doesn't win Maine and Romney wins all primary states between then and Super Tuesday, Ron will still be relatively close.

Of course, they gave Maine, Wyoming, Kansas, Minnesota, etc, to Romney, which may go to Paul. Things look good pre-Super Tuesday.

----------


## Captain Shays

Really What does it mean if this is an official thread? Can we blast the other threads and call them infidels?

----------


## sailingaway

RonPaulVoters Ron Paul 2012 
"No one in the #Romney campaign is disputing the possibility that #RonPaul could win #Maine"-@JohnKingCNN #gop #presidentpaul

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

We need a decent buffer before the Gingrich-Caucus tonight. Come on Nevadans.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Screw you Santorum. Did you hear what he just said. "Only 3 can win the nomination."

Yeah, and the one who can't is you, Santorum! You came in 4th in Nevada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Endthefednow

http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results

Ron is now 3rd?

----------


## Captain Shays

> I grew up in Middletown.


Kewl. I'm in South Jersey pretty close to Philly

----------


## kathy88

> Really What does it mean if this is an official thread? Can we blast the other threads and call them infidels?


It has something to do with Collins.

----------


## Mark37snj

> Here it comes


Im clueless here, baffled, whats coming? GIVE>>>.........

----------


## bluesc

> Screw you Santorum. Did you hear what he just said. "Only 3 can win the nomination."
> 
> Yeah, and the one who can't is you, Santorum! You came in 4th in Nevada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep. $#@!.

Ron is way ahead of Santorum in delegates.

----------


## KramerDSP

With 90% reporting at White Pines county, CNN has it 149 romney, 45 Gingrich, 23 Paul

----------


## maninblack

Mormons are turning out for Romney in the east.

----------


## Kords21

It's comedy hour in Colorado

----------


## Captain Shays

> Screw you Santorum. Did you hear what he just said. "Only 3 can win the nomination."
> 
> Yeah, and the one who can't is you, Santorum! You came in 4th in Nevada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THAT Is why second tonight is so important for us!

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

I think we'll win Maine.

----------


## bluesc

> I think we'll win Maine.


So do I.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Really What does it mean if this is an official thread? Can we blast the other threads and call them infidels?


LOL!

OFFICIAL INFIDEL THREAD:

----------


## kathy88

> Screw you Santorum. Did you hear what he just said. "Only 3 can win the nomination."
> 
> Yeah, and the one who can't is you, Santorum! You came in 4th in Nevada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Only 3 can win the nomination? What does that mean, exactly? Maybe it's time for Google Santorum tees.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Im clueless here, baffled, whats coming? GIVE>>>.........


The fix

----------


## RPit

Man this is too damn close..... I really don't see how Gingrich is getting this much support. Our supporters didn't show up is the only thing I can think of.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Ha frothy took off the Bolo tie!

----------


## maninblack

> Screw you Santorum. Did you hear what he just said. "Only 3 can win the nomination."
> 
> Yeah, and the one who can't is you, Santorum! You came in 4th in Nevada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Turn it off. It will save you some heart burn.

----------


## cstarace

Why is Santorum getting air time? Who takes him seriously?

----------


## Mark37snj

> Kewl. I'm in South Jersey pretty close to Philly





> I grew up in Middletown.


Howdy neighbors, Millville here, no jokes plz

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> Man this is too damn close..... I really don't see how Gingrich is getting this much support. Our supporters didn't show up is the only thing I can think of.


THIS!

----------


## Kregisen

> I think we'll win Maine.


Have polls been released from Maine?

----------


## EndTheECB

I Can't stand the sound of dining, fat neocon Rinos in the background. MUUUTE!

----------


## sailingaway

cmarinucci Carla Marinucci 
Hundreds here at evening #nvcaucus, cops called because some angry voters protesting religious declaration required pic.twitter.com/sHgsX8zC

Isn't that religious discrimination if you have to be a certain religion to vote at a convenient time?

----------


## pauliticalfan

This is Santorum citing polls. Something Ron should do often as well.

----------


## kathy88

> Howdy neighbors, Millville here, no jokes plz


Exit 114. LOL.

----------


## TrueFreedom

6800 voted in Washoe County. If Ron just maintains what he had last time, he will get 20% of the vote.  With 3% of Washoe in right now, Ron has 50% of his 2008 vote total. Unless he just falls off, I think this could turn out well for Ron.

----------


## Captain Shays

Santorum thinks America trusts him? Has he heard from Independents, the anti war crowd, the cross over Dems, the non whites? The military? The under 30 crowd? Reality?

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

LOL. Santorum lie after lie after lie. Disgusting. What a piece of trash.

----------


## Kregisen

> cmarinucci Carla Marinucci 
> Hundreds here at evening #nvcaucus, cops called because some angry voters protesting religious declaration required pic.twitter.com/sHgsX8zC
> 
> Isn't that religious discrimination if you have to be a certain religion to vote at a convenient time?


They're only letting jews in?

----------


## kathy88

> cmarinucci Carla Marinucci 
> Hundreds here at evening #nvcaucus, cops called because some angry voters protesting religious declaration required pic.twitter.com/sHgsX8zC
> 
> Isn't that religious discrimination if you have to be a certain religion to vote at a convenient time?


Game ON bitches.

----------


## slamhead

Hey rick...we beat your ass. Stop pretending we don't exist.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Exit 114. LOL.


Exit 4.  We know this inside joke Kathy. Shhh lol

----------


## BKom

> Howdy neighbors, Millville here, no jokes plz


I grew up in Levittown and Langhorne. (That's in Middletown Twnshp)

----------


## IterTemporis

> Screw you Santorum. Did you hear what he just said. "Only 3 can win the nomination."
> 
> Yeah, and the one who can't is you, Santorum! You came in 4th in Nevada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He really is sounding like Bachmann now.. I have been saying this since the last debate. Remember her saying that RP couldn't be the nominee? And in the debates where she was fear mongering?

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> Ha frothy took off the Bolo tie!


probably going to go sell it , raise some more campaign funds...

----------


## Noblegeorge

I love how you can hear people eating in the background. Clearly riveted by rick. Pathetic attempt at ignoring Ron.

----------


## kathy88

> I grew up in Levittown and Langhorne. (That's in Middletown Twnshp)


I'm from the other Middletown Township. Near Red Bank.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Howdy neighbors, Millville here, no jokes plz


Yeah what's that exit 1 or something? Ha!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum is the male Bachmann.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

> cmarinucci Carla Marinucci 
> Hundreds here at evening #nvcaucus, cops called because some angry voters protesting religious declaration required pic.twitter.com/sHgsX8zC
> 
> Isn't that religious discrimination if you have to be a certain religion to vote at a convenient time?


Wow, if that is what screws us over, we very seriously have to contest that.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Freedom? Ha Rick. You couldn't be the polar opposite more.

----------


## BKom

> I'm from the other Middletown Township. Near Red Bank.


Oh. Well, no matter. I live in Vegas now.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> cmarinucci Carla Marinucci 
> Hundreds here at evening #nvcaucus, cops called because some angry voters protesting religious declaration required pic.twitter.com/sHgsX8zC
> 
> Isn't that religious discrimination if you have to be a certain religion to vote at a convenient time?


All NV Ron Paul late night owl supporters are Jews!

----------


## MsDoodahs

> cmarinucci Carla Marinucci 
> Hundreds here at evening #nvcaucus, cops called because some angry voters protesting religious declaration required pic.twitter.com/sHgsX8zC
> 
> Isn't that religious discrimination if you have to be a certain religion to vote at a convenient time?


Sure it is.

Will anything be done about it?

Nope, not a damn thing.

----------


## Mark37snj

> Exit 114. LOL.


All exits leading down here to s o u t h e r n  j e r s e y look like dirt roads, but to us natives here they are HIGHWAYS!!!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> It's comedy hour in Colorado


PIC?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Santorum has switched from the bolo tie, to a red tie, to no tie at all.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> CNN just had an interesting hypothetical map. Even if Ron doesn't win Maine and Romney wins all primary states between then and Super Tuesday, Ron will still be relatively close.
> 
> Of course, they gave Maine, Wyoming, Kansas, Minnesota, etc, to Romney, which may go to Paul. Things look good pre-Super Tuesday.


They also gave MS and AL to Gingrich, who may not even be in it by then, and even so, doesn't mean he will take it.

----------


## BKom

> All NV Ron Paul late night owl supporters are Jews!


I skipped synagogue to caucus this morning. But I've offered to give quick "how to be Jewish" lessons to my non-jew friends who had to work this morning. Still waiting to hear if they're getting to vote.

----------


## r3volutionpaul91

I think im about to go into shock after hearing santorum spew out his BS

----------


## affa

Was explaining delegates to wife.  Her response:

So it's like Moneyball - they don't necessarily need the best players [popular vote], they just need to get on base.

FTW.

----------


## shrugged0106

> All NV Ron Paul late night owl supporters are Jews!


They should say they are Seventh Day Adventist Christians who's holy day is also Saturday

----------


## Kords21

> PIC?


I was referring more to Santorum's speech. Listening to it on the radio at work.

----------


## kill the banks

> I skipped synagogue to caucus this morning. But I've offered to give quick "how to be Jewish" lessons to my non-jew friends who had to work this morning. Still waiting to hear if they're getting to vote.


ha cool

----------


## Noblegeorge

Unbelievable. Stealings Rons lines. This cheeky bastard.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> I skipped synagogue to caucus this morning. But I've offered to give quick "how to be Jewish" lessons to my non-jew friends who had to work this morning. Still waiting to hear if they're getting to vote.


I hear bowties and a striped suit is pretty well popular...at least amongst Ludwig von Mises and Murray Rothbard  Snazzy get up if I have to say so.

----------


## No1butPaul

> Screw you Santorum. Did you hear what he just said. "Only 3 can win the nomination."
> 
> Yeah, and the one who can't is you, Santorum! You came in 4th in Nevada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ron Paul was right, Rick is just over-sensitive!

----------


## sailingaway

Don't know if this is true or a joke:

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
So why such big crowd at the Adelson school? Because -- wait for it -- Ron Paul's campaign did a robocall to supporters to crash. #nvcaucus

----------


## affa

> Santorum has switched from the bolo tie, to a red tie, to no tie at all.


Yea, he probably heard he was getting ridiculed for the bolo tie.  To explain away the ridiculous red tie he switched to for the speech, he took it off midway through and told everyone he was 'asked to auction off a tie', so put on the red one, then took it off mid-speech, and signed it "in front of God and country".  He seriously said that.

----------


## Ekrub

I feel some pressure now that CNN gave Paul washington state. I have four full converts I've won over and will be voting for Paul on March 3. Need to double that.

----------


## Mark37snj

> Exit 114. LOL.





> Exit 4.  We know this inside joke Kathy. Shhh lol


Well aren't I the poor cousin. OK, so what do I have to do to set off this boobytrap?

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> I skipped synagogue to caucus this morning. But I've offered to give quick "how to be Jewish" lessons to my non-jew friends who had to work this morning. Still waiting to hear if they're getting to vote.


Best of both worlds ... Got to do some crash course conversions and get more votes for Ron.

----------


## RPit

> Don't know if this is true or a joke:
> 
> RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
> So why such big crowd at the Adelson school? Because -- wait for it -- Ron Paul's campaign did a robocall to supporters to crash. #nvcaucus


Lets hope they could vote

----------


## Jlasoon

Founders believed in a deist creator, not a religious theistic principle FROTHY!!!!!

----------


## samsung1

> Don't know if this is true or a joke:
> 
> RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
> So why such big crowd at the Adelson school? Because -- wait for it -- Ron Paul's campaign did a robocall to supporters to crash. #nvcaucus


hahhahaa

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Don't know if this is true or a joke:
> 
> RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
> So why such big crowd at the Adelson school? Because -- wait for it -- Ron Paul's campaign did a robocall to supporters to crash. #nvcaucus


So going to vote is crashing? Who's this clown think he is?

----------


## slamhead

Yawn....go away rick

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum still talking? Yeesh.

----------


## pauliticalfan

HA! Santorum trying to tout his free-market credentials.

----------


## Txrose4ever

Originally Posted by sailingaway  
cmarinucci Carla Marinucci 
Hundreds here at evening #nvcaucus, cops called because some angry voters protesting religious declaration required pic.twitter.com/sHgsX8zC

Isn't that religious discrimination if you have to be a certain religion to vote at a convenient time?
Wow, if that is what screws us over, we very seriously have to contest that.   

It should be contested on principle for all voters, regardless of who they support.

----------


## Jtorsella

Let's look at the record of the other two who have a chance of winning this election.... lol.

----------


## tsetsefly

who the $#@! is rick santorum kidding? His record shows he was a big government cheerleader, $#@! him...

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

$#@! you Santorum. Ron has a better chance of winning than you have a hope to.

----------


## BKom

> So going to vote is crashing? Who's this clown think he is?


It sounds like some of my non-Jewish friend Ron supporters are texting me that they're getting to vote. Don't know if they signed the religious statement or not. But I think this is good for Ron and the Jewish religion. Ron's getting votes, and we're getting some quick converts. Yea!

----------


## KramerDSP

daveweigel daveweigel 
Battle for 2nd place will come down to crucial Waukesha County. #NVcaucus

----------


## bronxboy10

Santorum saying he has been supporting health savings accounts for 20 years...

----------


## sailingaway

Apparently they are making people sign AFFIDAVITS they couldn't vote earlier due to religious reasons even though party said in advance it wouldn't check.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> So going to vote is crashing? Who's this clown think he is?


I think that's fair ... Suggar Daddy get his own caucus and we get to crash the party.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> HA! Santorum trying to tout his free-market credentials.


Would that happen to be Medicare Part D?

----------


## Captain Shays

Strong contrast to Obama? Well.......not on the Federal Reserve, policing the world, sticking our noses in the business of every other country, engaging in unnecessary, undeclared wars, the war on (some) drugs, international trade agreements like IMF, WTO, NAFTA, CAFTA and SPP. Not on police state authoritarianism or the TSA putting their hands down the pants of little girls and strip searching grand mothers. The only contrast is the color of their skin. Santorum is a brother to Obama from a different mother

----------


## EndTheECB

Urgh! Gingrich-clone with long hair on CNN right now :P

----------


## BKom

> Would that happen to be Medicare Part D?


Ricky says he voted for Medicare part D because Health savings accounts were in the bill. Of course, that's BS. He helped create a monster we'll all pay for the rest of our frikking lives.

----------


## RonRules

michellekraus michellekraus 
RT @cmarinucci: #nvcaucus goers at Adelson Center asked to sign declaration that they couldn't vote earlier due ... m.tmi.me/lvlLG

----------


## slamhead

Fox has gingrich winning by 3......WTF

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> It sounds like some of my non-Jewish friend Ron supporters are texting me that they're getting to vote. Don't know if they signed the religious statement or not. But I think this is good for Ron and the Jewish religion. Ron's getting votes, and we're getting some quick converts. Yea!


We need to tell them that we're all Rastafarians

----------


## Txrose4ever

> It sounds like some of my non-Jewish friend Ron supporters are texting me that they're getting to vote. Don't know if they signed the religious statement or not. But I think this is good for Ron and the Jewish religion. Ron's getting votes, and we're getting some quick converts. Yea!


Hahahah...awesome!

----------


## Captain Shays

> Ricky says he voted for Medicare part D because Health savings accounts were in the bill. Of course, that's BS. He helped create a monster we'll all pay for the rest of our frikking lives.


Kaboom on that.

----------


## EndTheECB

> daveweigel daveweigel 
> Battle for 2nd place will come down to crucial *Waukesha* County. #NVcaucus


Didn't know counties in Wisconsin were able to vote in the NV-caucuses...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Yea, he probably heard he was getting ridiculed for the bolo tie.  To explain away the ridiculous red tie he switched to for the speech, he took it off midway through and told everyone he was 'asked to auction off a tie', so put on the red one, then took it off mid-speech, and signed it "in front of God and country".  He seriously said that.


LOL! What a dork. I turned the sound off because I can't stand to listen to him.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

If folks are turned away for religious persecution that needs to be immediately challenged & for that matter requiring a religious litmus test. Obviously against the law and suffrage.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Fox has gingrich winning by 3......WTF


Maybe Rove gave him the inside scoop

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> Ricky says he voted for Medicare part D because Health savings accounts were in the bill. Of course, that's BS. He helped create a monster we'll all pay for the rest of our frikking lives.


Like saying "I bought this $200,000 doorknob and i got the house for free."

----------


## sailingaway

> If folks are turned away for religious persecution that needs to be immediately challenged & for that matter requiring a religious litmus test. Obviously against the law and suffrage.


I tweeted that to a reporter who tweeted what was happening. He seems a bit sarcastic about the special caucus, so maybe he'll do something on it.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> Hahahah...awesome!


We're all Jews now ...

----------


## slamhead

Fox gingrich 25% Paul 22%.

----------


## KingNothing

> If folks are turned away for religious persecution that needs to be immediately challenged & for that matter requiring a religious litmus test. Obviously against the law and suffrage.


It's not a suffrage issue.  It might be a Civil Rights Act of 1964 issue.  Maybe.

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

What about this CNN blackout that the only reason we've been waiting for 7 hours for Clark County's totals is because of Shelly's caucus?
Isn't this lying by omission?
Does anybody know how many people up there at the Adelson Education Center?

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> It's not a suffrage issue.  It might be a Civil Rights Act of 1964 issue.  Maybe.


How is it not? Denying a vote to individuals of a different religious background is obviously a suffrage issue. It is denying them their opportunity to vote in self-defense.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Breaking news ... Romney wins

----------


## Captain Shays

We know who will come in second. Carl Rove has the fix in

----------


## slamhead

I findit odd that Ron seems to be the only candidate that loses percentage as the night goes on.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Breaking news ... Romney wins


Wow.. I never would of guessed. I thought for sure that Vermin Supreme had it in the bag.

----------


## BKom

I'm hearing there are hundreds there at the Adelson Gingrich caucus.

----------


## KingNothing

> How is it not? Denying a vote to individuals of a different religious background is obviously a suffrage issue. It is denying them their opportunity to vote in self-defense.



It isn't a vote in an election.  It's a vote for Republican Party of Nevada and it's delegates.  I'm assuming there are completely different laws governing this, because this involves an organization - NOT the government.

----------


## Mark37snj

> I findit odd that Don seems tobethe only candidate that loses percentage as the night goes on.


 Slow down on the beers, its going to be a long nite.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> Wow.. I never would of guessed. I thought for sure that Vermin Supreme had it in the bag.


HAHA!

----------


## sailingaway

ABC ABC News 
In the race for second, #RonPaul and Newt #Gingrich still too close to call by ABC projections. #NVCaucus

----------


## Captain Shays

> I'm hearing there are hundreds there at the Adelson Gingrich caucus.


I bet no I D's will be required.........

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

Nevada population is a little under 3 million. Why is the voter turnout so low? It's only in the low thousands.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> I'm hearing there are hundreds there at the Adelson Gingrich caucus.


Any idea how many Ron supporters?

----------


## maninblack

Screw Fox News. I'll never watch again other than the Judge or Stossel.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Slow down on the beers, its going to be a long nite.


I can't take much more of this Exit 1. Need to get up at 2:30 am. No more beer for me.

----------


## BKom

> Nevada population is a little under 3 million. Why is the voter turnout so low? It's only in the low thousands.


BEcause when you come right down to it, who really wants to be sitting in a room full of Republicans if they absolutely don't have to?

----------


## KramerDSP

Doyle Brunson voted for Ron Paul.

TexDolly Doyle Brunson 
Yes, I voted for Ron Paul.But, I like something about each candidate...RT delcecato @TexDolly @huffpostpol Doyle - did you caucus?

----------


## Captain Shays

> ABC ABC News 
> In the race for second, #RonPaul and Newt #Gingrich still too close to call by ABC projections. #NVCaucus


Eh. We know how that usually turns out

----------


## sailingaway

> I bet no I D's will be required.........


they are requiring religious affadavits which seems VERY off to me.

----------


## KingNothing

> We know who will come in second. Carl Rove has the fix in


Proof?  Or just off the wall speculation, that you cannot justify and will never support, regardless of how the results shake out?


I mean, you do remember a month ago when there were people here saying that "the fix was in" and that Huntsman would beat is in NH don't you?

Did THEY just get scared that THEIR "fix" would be too obvious, or something?

----------


## Varin

> Doyle Brunson voted for Ron Paul.
> 
> TexDolly Doyle Brunson 
> Yes, I voted for Ron Paul.But, I like something about each candidate...RT delcecato @TexDolly @huffpostpol Doyle - did you caucus?


Nice

----------


## chapchap70

> Fox gingrich 25% Paul 22%.



Fox seems to be getting their numbers from this:

http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results

----------


## BKom

> Any idea how many Ron supporters?


Don't know yet, I'm waiting to hear.

----------


## EndTheECB

OMG, paid Romney-supporters cheering the Mormoncaucus-victory while waiting for the soon-to-be Goldman sachs-sponsored CEO of United Corporate States of America.

----------


## W_BRANDON

For the OCD:

http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results

http://elections.msnbc.msn.com/ns/po...blican/caucus/

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...aucuses-feb-4/

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/pri.../nv?hpt=hp_pc1

----------


## slamhead

> Slow down on the beers, its going to be a long nite.


I already fixed this. Im on an Android pad....give me a break.

----------


## Mark37snj

> Any idea how many Ron supporters?


They are causing a ruckus, they are ours.

----------


## W_BRANDON

For the OCD:

http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results

http://elections.msnbc.msn.com/ns/po...blican/caucus/

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/elec...aucuses-feb-4/

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/pri.../nv?hpt=hp_pc1

----------


## dawnbt

I must have missed something...what is the Gingrich Caucus???

----------


## Captain Shays

> Proof?  Or just off the wall speculation, that you cannot justify and will never support, regardless of how the results shake out?
> 
> 
> I mean, you do remember a month ago when there were people here saying that "the fix was in" and that Huntsman would beat is in NH don't you?
> 
> Did THEY just get scared that THEIR "fix" would be too obvious, or something?


I have 11 YEARS of dealing with these characters. No I cannot readily support it but if you give me time I can certainly justify it

----------


## BKom

> Any idea how many Ron supporters?


Seems to be at least 1/3 Ron voters at the special caucus.

----------


## Suzu

> I thought for sure that Vermin Supreme had it in the bag.


VS is running as a Democrat.

----------


## BKom

> I must have missed something...what is the Gingrich Caucus???


Sheldon Adelson, the billionaire casino owner, was allowed to sponsor a late caucus for Jewish people who can't vote before sundown. And Ron Paul people who couldn't vote because they had to work are getting in and voting too, it appears.

----------


## kathy88

> Well aren't I the poor cousin. OK, so what do I have to do to set off this boobytrap?


Typically when I tell anyone I'm from NJ they ask, "what exit?"

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Seems to be at least 1/3 Ron voters at the special caucus.


Sweet!

----------


## Captain Shays

> Typically when I tell anyone I'm from NJ they ask, "what exit?"


If they ask you that then they are usually from New Jersey too.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

How many people are estimated to be at the special caucus?

----------


## BKom

Appears that Adelson just arrived at his caucus.

----------


## KramerDSP

> I must have missed something...what is the Gingrich Caucus???


The guy who donated $10 million to Gingrich's Super Pac, and who owns a casino in Vegas, got a special exemption for a caucus to be held at a school named after him for the people observing the sabbath and other religions. This is the last caucus going on, and the early guess was 500 people going in. The number seems larger now, and one reporter said that Ron Paul robocalls led supporters out to this caucus and that there was a bit of controversy involving religion and affidavits to sign.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

> BEcause when you come right down to it, who really wants to be sitting in a room full of Republicans if they absolutely don't have to?


I guess that means Nevada will go to Obama.

----------


## BKom

> How many people are estimated to be at the special caucus?


I heard hundreds. Don't know more than that.

----------


## IterTemporis

> VS is running as a Democrat.


Yes, I know. That is why I said it. My whole post was sarcasm.

----------


## Jeffster

Hopefully someone with DVR will get a screenshot of the picture of Ron Paul with the 'True Conservative' label on CNN.

----------


## Mark37snj

> Typically when I tell anyone I'm from NJ they ask, "what exit?"


Ah, I think exits down here are in the decimals .1 to .9

----------


## sailingaway

local media say Ron had more than 2,000 out tonight:



that's the best shot of it I've seen yet:  http://www.twincities.com/news/ci_19895692

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Seems to be at least 1/3 Ron voters at the special caucus.


relief sigh  

at least we won't be drug too hard backwards from this thing.

----------


## BKom

I'm hearing there is security everywhere.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

LOL @ John King reacting to Ron Paul being polled as the true conservative in the race: "Ron Paul led this _small group_ that was polled".

No mention of group size with any other polling groups.

----------


## BKom

> I'm hearing there is security everywhere.


Just got a text. 150+ at the special caucus. DOn't know for sure.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> I heard hundreds. Don't know more than that.


500 is what i remember hearing

----------


## Captain Shays

> Ah, I think exits down here are in the decimals .1 to .9


Thats why I just call you Exit 1  lol

----------


## parocks

> they are requiring religious affadavits which seems VERY off to me.


Yes, very off.  How about a special "whites only" caucus?  It seems that there are laws about this type of stuff now.  It seems like discrimination.  Seems unconstitutional. Would think that someone would be troubled by it.

----------


## Mark37snj

CNN is covering the special caucus in a min.

----------


## KramerDSP

CNN is at the special caucus and are teasing "you don't want to miss this" about "interesting developments".

----------


## kathy88

> I can't take much more of this Exit 1. Need to get up at 2:30 am. No more beer for me.



Go get some sleep!

----------


## InTradePro



----------


## drak

CNN said there would be alot more numbers at the top of the hour, but still showing only 10% reporting.. Whats going on?

----------


## Mark37snj

> Thats why I just call you Exit 1  lol


UPGRADE, sweet, ty

----------


## Captain Shays

> Go get some sleep!


How can I?

----------


## RonRules

lmyerslvrj laura myers 
#nvcaucus for observant Jews starts with chaos as non-religious voters protest not being allowed to participate. @ronpaul most peeved.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Just got a text. 150+ at the special caucus. DOn't know for sure.


Ron Paul supporters warring with sabbath-observing sycophants of a Casino mogul at the absolute last caucus, and it's going to be on live TV. I am expecting FIREWORKS.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Just got a text. 150+ at the special caucus. DOn't know for sure.


So glad you know folks there! Good to get the word from the ground.

----------


## Dianne

Newt and Calista hoooooooooo   can't even remember how to spell her name; nor do I care.

Here will be the new king of Nevada:  lol....  my favorite.. all Stand to Annoint the Kind.. King Gringrich and his lovely home wrecker, tart... the First Tart of America....   Hail the King and his mighty whore...

----------


## Captain Shays

> lmyerslvrj laura myers 
> #nvcaucus for observant Jews starts with chaos as non-religious voters protest not being allowed to participate. @ronpaul most peeved.


Let's just hope that they don't come straight from church to commit voter fraud

----------


## chapchap70

CNN will say *too many* Jews and 7th Day Adventists are acting too rowdy to actually be Jews or 7th Day Adventists.  Must be lying Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## KramerDSP

JECarter4 James Carter 
RT @Lindsey_CBSNJ: Scene @ Adelson Campus late caucus spot: Non-Jewish voters are being turned away

----------


## lakerssuck92

We just lost by 330 votes in Douglas county to Gingrich

----------


## Captain Shays

They now have RP down to third? No.....no fix around here

----------


## parocks

> Sweet!


oh, then we love it.

An unusual series of events with this caucus.

----------


## kathy88

> 


LOVE LOVE LOVE this picture.

----------


## slamhead

More bull$#@!. Ron keeps going down as the night progresses. Why is he always the only candidate that goes down?

----------


## InTradePro

CNN update 13% reporting

Romney 5,601 47%

Gingrich 2,626 22%

Paul 2,320 19%

Santorum 1,412 12%

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN...

Oh. My. God.

----------


## KramerDSP

CNN: Evan Donahue, a delegate for Ron Paul, is blowing up. "You are all committing a felony". Physical altercation. "I am not leaving. You will never stop me! I am here to defend democracy!"

----------


## kathy88

> lmyerslvrj laura myers 
> #nvcaucus for observant Jews starts with chaos as non-religious voters protest not being allowed to participate. @ronpaul most peeved.


Total bull$#@!. Can't vote for religious reasons, come on in. Can't vote because we have a JOB, nope... sorry

----------


## pauliticalfan

Did anyone just see that scene with the Ron Paul delegate?

----------


## Ekrub

whoa, that was crazy

----------


## Txrose4ever

Oh..... That's NOT good. Making a scene like that.

----------


## KingNothing

> They now have RP down to third? No.....no fix around here


Yeah, counting votes as they come in.  Definitely a sign that the fix is in.

----------


## parocks

> JECarter4 James Carter 
> RT @Lindsey_CBSNJ: Scene @ Adelson Campus late caucus spot: Non-Jewish voters are being turned away


quite the story

----------


## bobmurph

So is Evan Donahue on RPF??

----------


## Varin

Wow helping the campaign out every way he can.

----------


## Ranger29860

good for him! And he made it in!

----------


## KingNothing

> Oh..... That's NOT good. Making a scene like that.



Completely unnecessary.

There's absolutely no reason to lose your cool.  Emotions, especially negative ones, are unbecoming.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> JECarter4 James Carter 
> RT @Lindsey_CBSNJ: Scene @ Adelson Campus late caucus spot: Non-Jewish voters are being turned away


Religious tests for voting are blatantly unconstitutional.  If people are being turned away this needs to be lodged in Federal Court immediately and get the entire Gingrich special caucus thrown out.

----------


## Mark37snj

> CNN: Evan Donahue, a delegate for Ron Paul, is blowing up. "You are all committing a felony". Physical altercation. "I am not leaving. You will never stop me! I am here to defend democracy!"


I knew this special caucus was gona blow up someway somehow.

----------


## KramerDSP

Jaalay Jason R. Latham 
CNN just aired video of Ron Paul supporter fighting with people outside Adelson school caucus. @MattDeLucia is there, see the chaos at 10.

----------


## parocks

Seems like Newt Gingrich is discriminating against Christians.

This might be an opportunity for a event with signs and videotaping it.

----------


## Captain Shays

REPS to Evan Donahue!!! I wonder if that guy is one of us. Patriot hero!!!!!!

----------


## ssjevot

> LOVE LOVE LOVE this picture.


I was there even though I live in Seattle (was in town for a funeral and stopped there before I fly back tomorrow).  It was awesome.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Showing the actual affidavit on CNN right now.

Even a PARTY cannot make a rule to discriminate based on religion, which is precisely what this caucus is doing.  Those votes, regardless of winner or loser, will end up tossed, because I can't see any court allowing that to stand.

----------


## kathy88

STEP ON HIS TOES!

----------


## Mark37snj

> Completely unnecessary.
> 
> There's absolutely no reason to lose your cool.  Emotions, especially negative ones, are unbecoming.


They were physically assulting him. Only Cops are allowed to do that.

----------


## pauliticalfan

chucktodd: There appears to have been a marginal over-reporting for Paul in entrance poll. If that holds, prob means Newt can eke out a 2nd


THIS ALWAYS $#@!ING HAPPENS. HASN'T THE MEDIA LEARNED BY NOW HOW TO CONDUCT A $#@!ING ENTRANCE POLL!? GEEZ!!!

----------


## RPit

> We just lost by 330 votes in Douglas county to Gingrich


$#@!.

----------


## KramerDSP

> good for him! And he made it in!


How do you know he made it in?

----------


## Jtorsella

chucktodd Chuck Todd 
There appears to have been a marginal over-reporting for Paul in entrance poll. If that holds, prob means Newt can eke out a 2nd
1 minute ago

----------


## Captain Shays

> They were physically assulting him. Only Cops are allowed to do that.


Cops and Gingriches

----------


## KingNothing

> More bull$#@!. Ron keeps going down as the night progresses. Why is he always the only candidate that goes down?


He doesn't keep going down as the night goes on.  He was in third earlier then rose to second.

Now he's back in third, with a ton of votes yet to be counted.


I'd say we should chill out a bit before we start claiming that THEY arranged this and that THE FIX IS IN.  Then, if we do get third, we should rely on the campaign to speak up if they feel that proper protocol was not followed.  As of now, we have absolutely no reason to suspect anything out of place has occurred.

----------


## Lord Xar

Are there any precincts outstanding that favor RP?

----------


## Ranger29860

> How do you know he made it in?


CNN said he did since it was odd since he would have been required to sign the affidavit but didn't and still got in after the whole scene

----------


## bluesc

Newt 7% ahead of Ron. WTF?!

----------


## The Gold Standard

> chucktodd: There appears to have been a marginal over-reporting for Paul in entrance poll. If that holds, prob means Newt can eke out a 2nd
> 
> 
> THIS ALWAYS $#@!ING HAPPENS. HASN'T THE MEDIA LEARNED BY NOW HOW TO CONDUCT A $#@!ING ENTRANCE POLL!? GEEZ!!!


The entrance poll was right. This is just how they are spinning the ongoing fraud.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

damn i think gingrich may have 2nd stitched up

----------


## parocks

> Religious tests for voting are blatantly unconstitutional.  If people are being turned away this needs to be lodged in Federal Court immediately and get the entire Gingrich special caucus thrown out.


It's Anti Christian

Newt is Anti Christian.

Perhaps we can be there with those signs.  Not Newt is Anti Christian (vote Ron Paul). But All Christians vs. Newt.

----------


## kill the banks

> How do you know he made it in?


it was reported he did

----------


## Captain Shays

> Yeah, counting votes as they come in.  Definitely a sign that the fix is in.


Riiiight. And When the votes are counted only Ron Paul's numbers go down. Yeah OK

----------


## KingNothing

> They were physically assulting him. Only Cops are allowed to do that.


It's true that they placed hands on him, but it's also true that he was shouting and displaying one hell of a lot of emotion before they did so.

----------


## AGRP

Discriminating based on religion what?

----------


## sailingaway

> Are there any precincts outstanding that favor RP?


vis avis gingrich, yes, not vis a vis Romney that I am aware of, but Esmerelda was a pleasant surprise.

----------


## RPit

We have to beat Newt in Clark County by like 400-600 votes.. This is really hella tough. DAmn man I hope we pull it off!

----------


## akalucas

from what i got they are not letting people in that ALREADY voted.  They have to sign a paper saying they haven't voted to get in.  has nothing to do about being a sabbath keeper.  The guy that wanted to go in had already voted and just wanted to come in and observe

----------


## Kregisen

anyone have a tube of the evan donahue scene? +20,000 reps for whoever does

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Did anyone else notice paul just lost about 250 votes on CNN ticker.

----------


## KingNothing

> Riiiight. And When the votes are counted only Ron Paul's numbers go down. Yeah OK


So you think this is fixed?

You're levying a ridiculously serious and grave accusation.  I suggest you have at least a shred of evidence before you make it.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> We have to beat Newt in Clark County by like 400-600 votes.. This is really hella tough. DAmn man I hope we pull it off!


Nah too late, he is already 5% back now, 24 to 19...ah well.

----------


## jllundqu

Same thing happened in Iowa... RP in second then POOF!  CNN says "hold on getting some new results in" and viola!  RP bumped down... not enough to REALLY smell of fraud, but enough to steal 2nd place.

W>>>T>>>>F>>>

----------


## Ranger29860

> It's true that they placed hands on him, but it's also true that he was shouting and displaying one hell of a lot of emotion before they did so.


we only say part of it .. he was obviously backed against that pillar before the tape started and they simply didnt' just "lay hands" on him they grabbed and shoved and tried to physically remove him.... that was assault and his reaction was a hell of a lot more controlled then mine would have been

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Religious tests for voting are blatantly unconstitutional.  If people are being turned away this needs to be lodged in Federal Court immediately and get the entire Gingrich special caucus thrown out.


It will be.  I saw some saying that it is okay because it is according to the PARTY rules, but that is incorrect - the PARTY cannot discriminate.

----------


## sailingaway

Elko had Ron well up over gingrich by twitter, but Clark with the super special Gingrich only caucus may reverse that.

----------


## Captain Shays

> He doesn't keep going down as the night goes on.  He was in third earlier then rose to second.
> 
> Now he's back in third, with a ton of votes yet to be counted.
> 
> 
> I'd say we should chill out a bit before we start claiming that THEY arranged this and that THE FIX IS IN.  Then, if we do get third, we should rely on the campaign to speak up if they feel that proper protocol was not followed.  As of now, we have absolutely no reason to suspect anything out of place has occurred.


Yeah right. It's just perfectly normal in US elections to only allow Jews into a polling place. Nothing out of the ordinary here. Let's just go home and get some sleep

----------


## WD-NY

Why did Ron not have an event tonight?? 

Wtf - missing a prime time speech opportunity :-\

----------


## samsung1

elko county hasnt come in yet

----------


## chapchap70

I read earlier on here that Paul beat Gingrich in Clark 17% to 14%.  Question is will the population difference be enough to overcome Gingrich if what I read is accurate.

----------


## KramerDSP

uwdomke David Domke 
Line at Adelson School caucus to get in longer than when we got here hour ago. Already 24 mins past start time. #uwelectioneye
51 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply

lacorbeau Caroline 
NYTimes: Gingrich Patron Could Have a Plan B: Romney nyti.ms/AAI2Ud

----------


## Muttley

> LOL @ John King reacting to Ron Paul being polled as the true conservative in the race: "Ron Paul led this _small group_ that was polled".
> 
> No mention of group size with any other polling groups.


Caught that too...$#@!ing slime ball!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> from what i got they are not letting people in that ALREADY voted.  They have to sign a paper saying they haven't voted to get in.  has nothing to do about being a sabbath keeper.  The guy that wanted to go in had already voted and just wanted to come in and observe


It has to be you didn't vote because you're a Jew. That's illegal, and unacceptable. We have to take action.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> He doesn't keep going down as the night goes on.  He was in third earlier then rose to second.
> 
> Now he's back in third, with a ton of votes yet to be counted.
> 
> 
> I'd say we should chill out a bit before we start claiming that THEY arranged this and that THE FIX IS IN.  Then, if we do get third, we should rely on the campaign to speak up if they feel that proper protocol was not followed.  As of now, we have absolutely no reason to suspect anything out of place has occurred.


Only 12% of precints have reported. This has gone back and forth a couple of times already for second. Too early to worry....unless Gingrinch just suddenly starts pulling wAY ahead...

----------


## IterTemporis

On CNN it went from 14% reported with Gingrich at 24% and Paul at 19%, to 13% reporting with Gingrich at 22% and Paul at 19%..

----------


## slamhead

Statistically everyone should change accordingly. But it is always Ron that goes down as results come in......why is that? This is absolutely bull$#@!.

----------


## KingNothing

> from what i got they are not letting people in that ALREADY voted.  They have to sign a paper saying they haven't voted to get in.  has nothing to do about being a sabbath keeper.  The guy that wanted to go in had already voted and just wanted to come in and observe


They also had to say that the religious requirements prevented them from taking part in earlier caucuses.

It's all shady as hell.

Anyone should be allowed in to observe.

----------


## Kregisen

> Why did Ron not have an event tonight?? 
> 
> Wtf - missing a prime time speech opportunity :-\


He had an event in Minnesota and CNN covered 20 minutes of his speech just a few hours ago. He's already working on one of the next states....you have to remember Nevada is just one state.

----------


## Captain Shays

> It's true that they placed hands on him, but it's also true that he was shouting and displaying one hell of a lot of emotion before they did so.


\
So what exactly would you do if someone put their hands on you preventing you from observing an election when every media outlet has misrepresented your candidate for years or ignored him and you were told that if he won it would discredt the party?

----------


## Lavitz

> Why did Ron not have an event tonight?? 
> 
> Wtf - missing a prime time speech opportunity :-\


He already did. CNN aired like 20 minutes of Ron speaking in Minnesota around 7PM.

----------


## gobravez

> Did anyone else notice paul just lost about 250 votes on CNN ticker.


I did. Looks like they added them to Gingrich somehow on accident, but it has been fixed now back to the way it was.

----------


## LiveForHonortune

So are they open carrying AR-15s?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Showing the actual affidavit on CNN right now.
> 
> Even a PARTY cannot make a rule to discriminate based on religion, which is precisely what this caucus is doing.  Those votes, regardless of winner or loser, will end up tossed, because I can't see any court allowing that to stand.


Do you have to show a religous preference membership card of some sort?

----------


## Adam West

I am an Athiest now, but was raised in a strict Seventh-Day-Adventist family. The Religion is very similar to other Christian Religions except they believe the 7th day (Lords day) is on a Saturday and not a Sunday. They open the Sabbath Friday evening and observe it till Saturday Sunset. It would be much easier to pretend to be a Seventh-Day-Adventist than a Jew for the average person.

This is all quite ridiculous...

----------


## Mark37snj

> So you think this is fixed?
> 
> You're levying a ridiculously serious and grave accusation.  I suggest you have at least a shred of evidence before you make it.


They are still missing precincts in Iowa that coincidentally were near a University that was strongly Ron Paul. They reported votes tonight that went into a gated community and not to where they were supposed to go. They evidence is there. If the required proff is our election officials launching a real investigation and reporting on it then Gingrinch can win with 10,000,000,000 Martian votes and it would still count.

----------


## drak

> Did anyone else notice paul just lost about 250 votes on CNN ticker.


Yeah me. Whats up with that?

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> from what i got they are not letting people in that ALREADY voted.  They have to sign a paper saying they haven't voted to get in.  has nothing to do about being a sabbath keeper.  The guy that wanted to go in had already voted and just wanted to come in and observe


From what I understand they are being forced to sign a petition saying the reason they didn't vote in an earlier caucus is because of their religion.  It _is_ based on religion.

----------


## KramerDSP

AAngel3 AAngel3 
RT @RalstonFlash RT @markzbarabak: Special Adelson caucus turning into fiasco, just as many predicted. People upset being asked to sign r...

----------


## KingNothing

> Yeah right. It's just perfectly normal in US elections to only allow Jews into a polling place. Nothing out of the ordinary here. Let's just go home and get some sleep


THE FIX IS IN!

THEY ARE OUT TO GET RON PAUL!  THEY HATE RON!  THEY HATE AMERICAN!  AND LIBERTY! AND KITTENS!

FIX IS IN!

----------


## jllundqu

> \
> So what exactly would you do if someone put their hands on you preventing you from observing an election when every media outlet has misrepresented your candidate for years or ignored him and you were told that if he won it would discredt the party?


Doesn't matter.. I'm a 'badge' and unless they, too, were gun-toters... that was assault plain and simple.  They went hands on = illegal!

----------


## Liberty74

> elko county hasnt come in yet


Elko is very small (41 precincts) and not a significant number of votes to overcome anything. Clark (1073) is where it's all at.

----------


## KingNothing

> They are still missing precincts in Iowa that coincidentally were near a University that was strongly Ron Paul. They reported votes tonight went into a gated community and not to where they were supposed to go. They evidence is there.



The missing votes in Iowa were completely insignificant.

And the votes taken into the gated community today were also trivial.

If every single one of those votes had been cast for Ron, think it would have made any material difference on the delegate count?



I hate that some of you guys force me to defense The GOP and the party establishment, but you have to keep things in perspective and focus on the order of magnitude involved in these "irregularities"

----------


## Adam West

I am an Athiest now, but was raised in a strict Seventh-Day-Adventist family. The Religion is very similar to other Christian Religions except they believe the 7th day (Lords day) is on a Saturday and not a Sunday. They open the Sabbath Friday evening and observe it till Saturday Sunset. It would be much easier to pretend to be a Seventh-Day-Adventist than a Jew for the average person.

This is all quite ridiculous... (Sorry about the accidental double post)

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> Elko is very small (41 precincts) and not a significant number of votes to overcome anything. Clark (1073) is where it's all at.


if paul doesnt start clawing some back in Washoe then clark will also be irrelevant

----------


## carterm

dude this is taking forever, release the results already.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Do you have to show a religous preference membership card of some sort?


You had to sign an affidavit saying you did not vote earlier due to religious reasons.

----------


## KingNothing

> \
> So what exactly would you do if someone put their hands on you preventing you from observing an election when every media outlet has misrepresented your candidate for years or ignored him and you were told that if he won it would discredt the party?


I'd probably call the cops, or just sign the stupid affidavit and walk in anyway.  I wouldn't cause an absurd scene, borne out of ridiculous emotional outbursts.

----------


## BrunswickGuy

> So you think this is fixed?
> 
> You're levying a ridiculously serious and grave accusation.  I suggest you have at least a shred of evidence before you make it.


Well, he has a point in that the span of the numbers is very very unusual for any election.
Once you remove the special block votes (for example in this case mormon dominated districts) you shouldn't see more variety than about 15% diversity in the mainstream of the election.
30% is really off the wall, and would usually either point to borked numbers or to the fact that the electorate is deeply split, split beyond repair even.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Doesn't matter.. I'm a 'badge' and unless they, too, were gun-toters... that was assault plain and simple.  They went hands on = illegal!


Absolutely correct.

----------


## Captain Shays

> THE FIX IS IN!
> 
> THEY ARE OUT TO GET RON PAUL!  THEY HATE RON!   AND LIBERTY! THEY WANT WAR
> 
> FIX IS IN!


There. I "fixed" it for you

----------


## Maximus

WTF is happening in Reno?  This is ridiculous

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

I still don't understand why voter turnout is so low in Nevada.

----------


## carterm

whaaaaat gtingrich just went up 400 in washoe

----------


## nano1895

Newt is really running away with Washoe [update]

----------


## The_Ruffneck

where the heck did grinch come from in washoe? anyone see the most recent update?

----------


## tsetsefly

Newt over even mitt in Washoe???

----------


## moonshine5757

seriously third in Nevada? oh boy

----------


## kathy88

> Newt is really running away with Washoe [update]


On the GOP site it only has 3% in with RP a strong second. WTF?

----------


## jcarcinogen

> where the heck did grinch come from in washoe? anyone see the most recent update?


I guess having a jewish billionaire from NV back you helps.

----------


## Mark37snj

> The missing votes in Iowa were completely insignificant.
> 
> And the votes taken into the gated community today were also trivial.
> 
> If every single one of those votes had been cast for Ron, think it would have made any material difference on the delegate count?
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that some of you guys force me to defense The GOP and the party establishment, but you have to keep things in perspective and focus on the order of magnitude involved in these "irregularities"


WOW dude, just WOW. You ever heard of cockroaches, for every one you see there are actually hundreds. How many acts of voter fraud are NOT caught for everyone that is?

----------


## WD-NY

> He had an event in Minnesota and CNN covered 20 minutes of his speech just a few hours ago. He's already working on one of the next states....you have to remember Nevada is just one state.


I saw the 20min stump speech. How many people were watching at 7pm EST? Every one of Ron's A+ election night speeches has been worth probably $1million in free press. 

The campaign not making the most out of every single election night speech is a serious waste of money/opportunity. Ron needs every minute of prime-time coverage he can get going into MN, CO and ME.

----------


## justatrey

> if paul doesnt start clawing some back in Washoe then clark will also be irrelevant


nvm

----------


## bluesc

Washoe county. Ouch. 

I guess Newt has 2nd then. This happens every time.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## chapchap70

> whaaaaat gtingrich just went up 400 in washoe


Only 74 out of 487 precincts reporting.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> The missing votes in Iowa were completely insignificant.
> 
> And the votes taken into the gated community today were also trivial.
> 
> If every single one of those votes had been cast for Ron, think it would have made any material difference on the delegate count?
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that some of you guys force me to defense The GOP and the party establishment, but you have to keep things in perspective and focus on the order of magnitude involved in these "irregularities"


priety
KING - It really boils down to the principle of it and the appearance of impropriety. The integrity of the process is in question when things like this occur.

----------


## Adam West

Did someone say that CNN made a mistake with the vote count on their board that had Newt 23% and Ron 21%, and they then fixed it. If so, what are the latest figures?

Thanks

----------


## Kregisen

> I saw the 20min stump speech. How many people were watching at 7pm EST? Every one of Ron's A+ election night speeches has been worth probably $1million in free press. 
> 
> The campaign not making the most out of every single election night speech is a serious waste of money/opportunity. Ron needs every minute of prime-time coverage he can get going into MN, CO and ME.


7pm EST is pretty much prime-time for the entire nation so I'm guessing more people watched it than at any other time.

----------


## lakerssuck92

Getting clobbered in Washoe

----------


## Salvial

C'mon Prostitutes for Paul!

----------


## Captain Shays

> WOW dude, just WOW. You ever heard of cockroaches, for every one you see there are actually hundreds.


I just think we have a lot more experience with this stuff being from New Jersey and all...... It's harder to pull the wooll over our eyes after a while

----------


## KingNothing

> There. I "fixed" it for you



Isn't it much easier to accept that maybe, just maybe, the leaders in the GOP have honestly bought into neoconserative philosophy and that members of the media -eager as they are for "access" to people in power- do and say what pleases those party leaders, and the lazy and dumb American public believes their words, than it is to think every caucus or primary is rigged?  

You get bogged down in these silly, absurd, conspiracies and so discouraged when the results turn against us that you have to invent unlikely scenarios to explain away negatives...

bah.

It's silly.

Focus on finding truth and spreading the message.  Unjustified speculation accomplishes nothing.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Those Washoe numbers make no sense. They should change.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Those Washoe numbers make no sense. They should change.


Only 15% in

----------


## Salvial

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostitution_in_Nevada

Actually, Esmerelda county is the closest legal prostitution county to Las Vegas. 

Nye county as well!

----------


## drak

They are showing Paul with 13 delegates now...

----------


## Mark37snj

> I just think we have a lot more experience with this stuff being from New Jersey and all...... It's harder to pull the wooll over our eyes after a while


Yeah we certainly got an "Education" of corruption and fraud over the years. Corzine has been out of office how long and they are still finding dirt on him.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> They are showing Paul with 13 delegates now...


out of 28 total???

----------


## KingNothing

> WOW dude, just WOW. You ever heard of cockroaches, for every one you see there are actually hundreds. How many acts of voter fraud are NOT caught for everyone that is?



So you have absolutely no proof, and you have absolutely no faith in the self-interest of EVERY campaign and how it forces them to prevent other candidates from cheating?

Just use some logic.  Romney wouldn't want to see Gingrich gain support.  Paul wouldn't want to see Gingrich gain support.  Same with Gingrich in regards to Paul and Romney.  They all have people in place to ensure that no significant funnybusiness happens.

----------


## EndTheECB

How slow can you report???? Why isn't the results from Clark being reported? Are they waiting until after CO and MN?

----------


## Captain Shays

> Isn't it much easier to accept that maybe, just maybe, the leaders in the GOP have honestly bought into neoconserative philosophy and that members of the media -eager as they are for "access" to people in power- do and say what pleases those party leaders, and the lazy and dumb American public believes their words, than it is to think every caucus or primary is rigged?  
> 
> You get bogged down in these silly, absurd, conspiracies and so discouraged when the results turn against us that you have to invent unlikely scenarios to explain away negatives...
> 
> bah.
> 
> It's silly.
> 
> Focus on finding truth and spreading the message.  Unjustified speculation accomplishes nothing.


OK I said I have been a Ron Paul supporter for 11 years so my experience with him dates back that far but I didn't tell you the entire story going back 30 years dealing with politics here in NJ where I personally have been close enough to see breif cases with money going from one hand into a prominant politician's hand. Or where I was once an observer for a party and observed a bag full of ballots being carried into a local bar so don't tell me about "conspiracies"

----------


## pauliticalfan

What about Elko??? That's a strong Paul county, and it still hasn't been reported. Suspicious.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Weird stuff is happening, the Reno county just went back to like 6% reporting...Romeny is now winning there. It was at 15% a minute ago

----------


## lakerssuck92

> out of 28 total???


No, 3 out of 28....

----------


## pauliticalfan

How is "Believe" any different of a slogan than "Hope", Romney? You're the Republican Obama.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Weird stuff is happening, the Reno county just went back to like 6% reporting...Romeny is now winning there. It was at 15% a minute ago


There is all sorts of weird $#@!. 250 votes for Paul disappearing on the CNN ticker, etc. etc.

----------


## KingNothing

> OK I said I have been a Ron Paul supporter for 11 years so my experience with him dates back that far but I didn't tell you the entire story going back 30 years dealing with politics here in NJ where I personally have been close enough to see breif cases with money going from one hand into a prominant politician's hand. Or where I was once an observer for a party and observed a bag full of ballots being carried into a local bar so don't tell me about "conspiracies"


I never said that those things don't happen.  Dear lord, my first paragraph was basically an admission that there is a vast neoconservative conspiracy currently taking place.

All I'm saying is that you're trying to attribute to nefarious actions what could MUCH more easily be attributed to stupidity in some people and rational, legal, actions in others.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> There is all sorts of weird $#@!. 250 votes for Paul disappearing on the CNN ticker, etc. etc.


Cnn's website is broken, wtf is going on here

----------


## drak

> out of 28 total???


3, he had 10 before, 13 total

----------


## Txrose4ever

We are getting our ass handed to us in Washoe right now with 15% reporting. LAST place.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Yeah we certainly got an "Education" of corruption and fraud over the years. Corzine has been out of office how long and they are still finding dirt on him.


Corzine? Did you forget Torricelli, Angelo Arichetti, Milton Milan and Florio? I have had personal dealings with all of them except for the Torch and Corzine. I KNOW what goes on first hand. Not second hand, not from TV not from rumor. I have seen it, and been involved in it and IT PISSES ME OFF

----------


## tsetsefly

this is by far the slowest reporting from any of the elections...

----------


## bobmurph

I've been following the AP results on google, which had Gingrich and 27.5% with 17% reporting then a minute later had him back to 24.5% with 15% reporting.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

How does Clark look?

----------


## Mark37snj

> So you have absolutely no proof, and you have absolutely no faith in the self-interest of EVERY campaign and how it forces them to prevent other candidates from cheating?
> 
> Just use some logic.  Romney wouldn't want to see Gingrich gain support.  Paul wouldn't want to see Gingrich gain support.  Same with Gingrich in regards to Paul and Romney.  They all have people in place to ensure that no significant funnybusiness happens.


Your opperating under the assumption that the GOP and Mittler's main focus is to get Mittler the nomination, its not. ITS TO STOP RON PAUL. Were not noobs at this, we have been watching and living this for some time now. They are all in it together, GOP, Mittler, Obama, and the Democrats are all on the same team...BIG GOVERMENT TEAM

----------


## ds21089

> this is by far the slowest reporting from any of the elections...


Takes a while to tamper with the results before releasing to the public.

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

> Weird stuff is happening, the Reno county just went back to like 6% reporting...Romeny is now winning there. It was at 15% a minute ago


The CNN numbers and the "official" party numbers do not jive.

The party numbers say 15% of Washoe is in and Gingrich leads with 697 votes.  CNN says ONLY 3% is in, and Romney has 1560 votes.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Your opperating under the assumption that the GOP and Mittler's main focus is to get Mittler the nomination, its not. ITS TO STOP RON PAUL. Were not noobs at this, we have been watching and living this for some time now. They are all in it together, GOP, Mittler, Obama, and the Democrats are all on the same team.


THIS

----------


## RonRules

mollyesque Molly Ball 
Paul ppl flooded Adelson School caucus, ignoring religious "affidavit" they see as illegitimate. Big cheer for 1st pro-Paul spkr.

----------


## Mark37snj

> Corzine? Did you forget Torricelli, Angelo Arichetti, Milton Milan and Florio? I have had personal dealings with all of them except for the Torch and Corzine. I KNOW what goes on first hand. Not second hand, not from TV not from rumor. I have seen it, and been involved in it and IT PISSES ME OFF


Memories, from the corner of my mind... I totally forgot Florio, geesh we live in a really screwed up state.

----------


## KingNothing

> Your opperating under the assumption that the GOP and Mittler's main focus is to get Mittler the nomination, its not. ITS TO STOP RON PAUL. Were not noobs at this, we have been watching and living this for some time now. They are all in it together, GOP, Mittler, Obama, and the Democrats are all on the same team.


You have absolutely no proof to support that claim.  And it is a claim that COMPLETELY belies logic.  You really think that every candidate is trying to stop Ron Paul, and not win this thing for themselves?  Really?  Reeeaaallly?  Don't you think that there would be easier ways to stop or silence Ron Paul than the complete embarrassment this campaign season has been for the Republican party?

----------


## EndTheECB

"He's getting better in speeches"... He's using teleprompters for petes sake! Erickson must be the stupidest, political pundit pretending to be conservative walking on this earth. F*ckng RINOS, can't stand this bs kindergarten american political analysis anymore. CNN is worse than North Koreas statetelevision.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> mollyesque Molly Ball 
> Paul ppl flooded Adelson School caucus, ignoring religious "affidavit" they see as illegitimate. Big cheer for 1st pro-Paul spkr.


I love our supporters.

----------


## drak

CNN Delegate totals:

Romney   95
Gingrich   30
Paul          13
Santorum 10

----------


## KingNothing

> mollyesque Molly Ball 
> Paul ppl flooded Adelson School caucus, ignoring religious "affidavit" they see as illegitimate. Big cheer for 1st pro-Paul spkr.


That's pretty much the way to do it.  Ignore the absurd, unenforceable affidavit.

----------


## WD-NY

> How is "Believe" any different of a slogan than "Hope", Romney? You're the Republican Obama.


Lol, how about the number of times Romney said "we need to restore America"... Hmmm, where have I heard that line before?

----------


## ericthethe

> THIS


No not "THIS". Quite a wild and far-reaching accusation, that all of those mentioned are working together for the sole purpose of stopping Ron Paul. Of course they want to keep him marginalized but you have to be delusional and of the extreme tinfoil hat variety/absurdly paranoid to believe this.

----------


## KramerDSP

@mollyesque
Molly Ball
Paul speaker at Adelson School caucus accusing the government of genocide. #nvcaucus

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> "He's getting better in speeches"... He's using teleprompters for petes sake! Erickson must be the stupidest, political pundit pretending to be conservative walking on this earth. F*ckng RINOS, can't stand this bs kindergarten american political analysis anymore. CNN is worse than North Koreas statetelevision.


What's even more hilarious about this is the fact they even mentioned it in the beginning of their program (if memory serves correctly). They have roles to play. It's all a dialectic to keep the ruling elites secure while the serfs fight each other. It's sickening and furious. The rubes fall for the same propaganda over and over and over. Why even have elections. Might as well have the Corporate Media choose the candidates -- they do anyways.

----------


## gobravez

Elko is 100% reporting.

Romney 480
Paul 208
Frothy 81
Newt 75

----------


## RonRules

> mollyesque Molly Ball 
> Paul ppl flooded Adelson School caucus, ignoring religious "affidavit" they see as illegitimate. Big cheer for 1st pro-Paul spkr.


All I want to see at this point is the result of that specific precinct. It's going to be hilarious if Ron wins it.

----------


## nano1895

RP just got a small bump with Elko, it was the same as the twitter report. I sure hope that every person who was eligible to vote in Elko county in that Elko rally voted.

----------


## KingNothing

So THEY are cheating to stop Ron Paul from getting a distance second to Romney in Nevada.  But THEY allowed Ron to get a less distant second to Mittens in New Hampshire.


Ok.  Got it.

----------


## bluesc

> @mollyesque
> Molly Ball
> Paul speaker at Adelson School caucus accusing the government of genocide. #nvcaucus


wat

----------


## KingNothing

CNN shows Paul gaining on Gingrich!  The FIX is no longer in!  THEY are afraid of us!  Or something!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Romney won Elko??!!!

Edit: By DOUBLE the votes!

----------


## KingNothing

> @mollyesque
> Molly Ball
> Paul speaker at Adelson School caucus accusing the government of genocide. #nvcaucus






I wish less of us had aspergers.

----------


## ericthethe

> CNN shows Paul gaining on Gingrich!  The FIX is no longer in!  THEY are afraid of us!  Or something!


Or now that more votes are in Ron Paul is gaining because more people voted for him... What the hell are you talking about?

----------


## EndTheECB

And who's the pundit on the left? He has'nt made a single rational comment this evening. Is he a Romney campaign staffer?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Elko is 100% reporting.
> 
> Romney 480
> Paul 208
> Frothy 81
> Newt 75


and Clark?

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Romney won Elko??!!!


Dont think it will be enough though, Clark is going to kill Ron.

----------


## Lord Xar

I hope someone is taping all these weird results.

----------


## Salvial

> Romney won Elko??!!!
> 
> Edit: By DOUBLE the votes!


The important takeaway - Gingrich LAST

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul finished 150+ votes ahead of Gingrich in Elko county and in a solid second place there.

----------


## Mark37snj

> You have absolutely no proof to support that claim.  And it is a claim that COMPLETELY belies logic.  You really think that every candidate is trying to stop Ron Paul, and not win this thing for themselves?  Really?  Reeeaaallly?  Don't you think that there would be easier ways to stop or silence Ron Paul than the complete embarrassment this campaign season has been for the Republican party?


Of course they still want to win themselves, but they are not the ones Im talking about, so let me say this clearly....THE GOP ESTABLISHMENT...THE BANKERS...THE MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...THE PRISON INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...THE MEDICAL INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...THE MEDIA INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX....THE ENERGY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX.......all of them stand to lose trillions if Ron Paul gets in. And you really think no organized voter fraud is taking place with TRILLIOINS on the line?

----------


## SWATH

In before we get over taken by Santorum.  Seriously would anybody be surprised at this point.

----------


## Ranger29860

> I wish less of us had aspergers.


ok lets wait to see what the context of it was before we start wanting to burn the guy at the stake lol... That tweet seemes to just aim to get people to get pissed off

----------


## Txrose4ever

Wow. TEn people to talk for Ron Paul at special caucus. Dang! Wish we could have heard some of them!

----------


## KingNothing

> Or now that more votes are in Ron Paul is gaining because more people voted for him... What the hell are you talking about?


I was being sarcastic to mock the absurd conspiratorial tone that has overtaken this thread.

----------


## KramerDSP

CNN showing what looks like a Ron Paul supporter talking.

----------


## WD-NY

I still don't get why Ron didn't give a speech in front of a lively crowd. That sort of coverage = gold.

Lol, is this guy pro-paul talking at the caucus?? CNN thought he was Romney!

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul supporter: "Look guys, I know we all don't agree on foreign policy, but we're broke and we can't afford it anymore. We will have to come back home regardless."

Applause.

"We're going bankrupt. The candidates are all talking about maximum tax rate. As the government spends money, you are being taxed via inflation. It's just mathematics. Lastly, on the Gingrich thing, he may have balanced the budget but added 4 trillion to the debt."

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Of course they still want to win themselves, but they are not the ones Im talking about, so let me say this clearly....THE GOP ESTABLISHMENT...THE BANKERS...THE MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...THE MEDICAL INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...THE MEDIA INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX....THE ENERGY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX.......all of them stand to lose trillions if Ron Paul gets in. And you really think no organized voter fraud is taking place with TRILLIOINS on the line?


Of COURSE organized voter fraud is taking place.

It's obvious.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Wow, they are trying to discourage Paul speaking

----------


## CTRattlesnake

nice

----------


## KramerDSP

MC of event: "Please stop repeating things other people have said".

----------


## MsDoodahs

> In before we get over taken by Santorum.  Seriously would anybody be surprised at this point.


I said that in chat a while ago....yep, I do believe the powers that be will put Santorum ahead of us, and then they'll sit back and laugh about it.

Really sad....

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> MC of event: "Please stop repeating things other people have said".


Classic.

----------


## nyrgoal99

I hope Paul people talk all night

----------


## KramerDSP

Another Paul supporter quotes Reagan in 1975 talking about the very heart and soul of conservatism being libertarianism. 

New guy comes up, middle aged with glasses. Poker dealer and floor man. Ron Paul will end tax on tips.

Thunderous applause. WOW.

----------


## jax

Strong ron paul supporters at the special caucus!!

----------


## parocks

we're doing great on CNN

----------


## ross11988

Wow they love Ron Paul.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Lots of Support here

----------


## Ranger29860

I am loving this right now

----------


## Kords21

It'd be funny if Ron Paul won this special caucus

----------


## Jeffster

I think it is absolutely awesome that CNN is televising this caucus live with all the RP supporters!

----------


## Maximus

Has the campaign said anything tonight?

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Seems like a Paul fest, lol.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

All these folks bring a tear to my eyes. It's so heart warming.

----------


## Salvial

Loved that lady! Yeah!

----------


## KramerDSP

Harley davidson guy says RP is not the youth candidate. He is the American candidate!

African American woman talking: "I would like to speak on behalf of Ron Paul. He would be the best candidate for the entire world. He believes in peace. Give him a chance. Never mind that in this country there was slavery, wars that shouldn;t have been started, whether he likes jews or muslims, we just need to mind each others own business and stop telling the world what we need to do. We need sound money. Nixon anchored the gold in the 70s, causing Ron to go to DC. Ron wants to stop inflation from eating into old people's money."

Applause

----------


## king_nothing_

Holy $#@! these special caucus speeches are awesome. All Ron Paul people!

----------


## jax

This is the best thing I've ever seen on cnn!

----------


## Ranger29860

I am alawys impressed by the amount of supporters who are informed when it comes to Paul. Even if we lose the election the Revolution is on

----------


## Txrose4ever

> All these folks bring a tear to my eyes. It's so heart warming.



Awesome stuff!

----------


## Orgoonian

my god we are owning the special cacus...our people are very eloquent

----------


## KramerDSP

Childcare industry woman - "kids future is in trouble. I dont watch the media. I listen to my heart and soul. They wouldnt let him talk in the debates, very little conversations. It is hideous how the media is doing this. Ron is here for our freedom and our rights. If we continue to vote the way we have and vot eofr anybody else, we will realize how much freedom we continue to lose.

Next person: "RP is for the people and he will get somehting done. He believes in this country."

----------


## parocks

this is some pretty amazing tv

----------


## Salvial

Wow!

----------


## KramerDSP

Imagine everyone watching on CNN going WOWZA!

----------


## Cabal

Thanks for burying the stream links with useless posts.

----------


## KramerDSP

"When I think of the USA, I do not think of George Bush. I do not think of Barack Obama. I think of states rights. Nevada should run Nevada. And that's why we need Ron Paul. Nevada should not tell Arizona what to do."

----------


## nyrgoal99

Must See TV

This is great for Minnesota and Colorado

----------


## KingNothing

> Holy $#@! these special caucus speeches are awesome. All Ron Paul people!


Yeah, they do them by candidate in alphabetical order.

----------


## king_nothing_

nvm

----------


## TER

> Of course they still want to win themselves, but they are not the ones Im talking about, so let me say this clearly....THE GOP ESTABLISHMENT...THE BANKERS...THE MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...THE MEDICAL INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...THE MEDIA INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX....THE ENERGY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX.......all of them stand to lose trillions if Ron Paul gets in. And you really think no organized voter fraud is taking place with TRILLIOINS on the line?


You forgot the PRISON INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX!

----------


## jax

Damn it just keeps going!!!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

http://64.150.189.160/blog/2012/02/0...sabbath-caucus


_The decision means the final results of the GOP caucus in Nevada's largest county won't be released until after the post-sundown meeting is over, delaying the news about who won the Silver State.



Most Clark County Republicans will caucus starting at 9 a.m., probably finishing the meetings within a few hours after voting for their presidential favorites and electing delegates to the county convention. The presidential poll will determine who won the most support and delegates.



The after-sundown caucus is scheduled to open its doors at 6 p.m. to register Jews, Seventh-day Adventists and others whose religion prevents them from meeting during the day. The caucus will start at 7 p.m., allowing participants to vote for their presidential preference but not elect delegates._


So, we can expect results by when?

----------


## pauliticalfan

"The lighting's dimmer."

LOL that speaker was awesome!

----------


## nano1895

where are you guys watching the live stream?

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Imagine everyone watching on CNN going WOWZA!



And real people at home get to see just how many people really DO support Paul. Inspiring.

----------


## opinionatedfool

WOW!! This is freaking awesome!!!!!!!

----------


## drak

Stream:

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## IterTemporis

http://www.newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm

----------


## G8orballboy

This.... is.... amazing.... Cheered me right up

----------


## Pauls' Revere

live stream?

----------


## kill the banks

ha ha just great

----------


## Salvial

This is breathtaking, I absolutely adore this. This _will_ help us!

----------


## Maximus

This guy is kicking ass at the caucus right now- bringing up Paul defended Israel in 1981

----------


## Mark37snj

> You forgot the PRISON INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX!


DAM you right, upcoming EDIT.

----------


## gobravez

This is just awesome stuff on CNN right now.

----------


## IterTemporis

Thank you RP guy for mentioning to cuts to SS, medicare, etc.

----------


## pauliticalfan

OF COURSE CNN BREAKS AWAY! WOW!!!!!!!

----------


## WilliamShrugged

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## Salvial

hahahahahaha

----------


## Kords21

These speakers are really cheering me up. This is awesome

----------


## jax

NOOOOOOOO go back!!!!7

----------


## Dublin4Paul

That most recent speaker $#@!ing NAILED IT.

----------


## king_nothing_

Wow....young guy in a suit giving a REALLLLY good speech...and they cut away to Newt. Seriously?

----------


## drak

OMG....Passionate and they cut him off!!

----------


## bronxboy10

NAILED IT. Home run. 

Of course....

CNN BLACKS IT OUT!

----------


## WD-NY

did that really just happen?

Wow.

----------


## svobody

Last speaker before they cut to Newt was killing it.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Thanks for the links everyone!

----------


## carterm

official count on nvcaucusgop went back down to 15.1 reporting? (from 16.6)

----------


## Maximus

And now Newty decided he wants to hold his press conference.  Oh well, the guys truth bombs just reached millions.

----------


## KramerDSP

mollyesque Molly Ball 
Seems like a good chance Paul ends up winning this Adelson School caucus supposedly custom-made for Gingrich. #nvcaucus

Another guy: "Ron is the best friend of Israel. He defended Israel in 1981 almost alone when Congress condemned Israel. He stood on the floor of the house and told the Congress what they were doing was a shame and that they should be ashamed of themselves for it. RP is the the most consistent vote against the U.N. and other international bodies which are working to take our soverignity. He is the only one who will cut the budget and balance it by the third. His is the only one that does not cut one penny from social security or medicare".

This guy was hitting a home run, and CNN cuts to Gingrich!

Guys and gals, Ron Paul has already won. He has created millions and millions of Ron Pauls who can articulate the message better than the man himself! That last guy was Pat Buchanan Pitchforks meets 1988 Ron Paul. Full of fire and brimstone!

----------


## Kords21

Newt is sounding very defeated

----------


## IterTemporis

I love mute.

----------


## pauliticalfan

I hope someone is there taking video of that last guy. The most epic speech.

----------


## JoshS

DAMN i just turned it on and that guy was having a great speech! 

NOOO CNNN WHY U DO DIS??>>

----------


## pahs1994

the last guy before they cut away was shredding it up! wow that made my day, i gave up watching and happened to see 4 of the speakers who got in that caucus

----------


## kill the banks

A newt is an aquatic amphibian of the family Salamandridae, although not all aquatic salamanders are considered newts. Newts are classified in the subfamily Pleurodelinae of the family Salamandridae, and are found in North America, Europe and Asia. Newts metamorphose through three distinct developmental life stages: aquatic larva, terrestrial juvenile (called an eft[1]), and adult. Adult newts have lizard-like bodies and may be either fully aquatic, living permanently in the water, or semi-aquatic, living terrestrially but returning to the water each year to breed.

----------


## pahs1994

> I hope someone is there taking video of that last guy. The most epic speech.


 i saw people in the crowd recording with their phones. we will be awaiting the tubz

----------


## IterTemporis

On Google Mineral County's votes just went away.. It went from 16.6% reporting, to 15.1% reporting..

----------


## Ranger29860

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1



stream

----------


## Txrose4ever

> NAILED IT. Home run. 
> 
> Of course....
> 
> CNN BLACKS IT OUT!


It was just time for them to go to Newt's speech. Not a conspiracy. Those RP supporters did a great job! We may do REAL well in that caucus! If we could only have that many people stand up for Ron in future caucuses instead of just one or two people! POWERFUL.

----------


## EndTheECB

It really sounds like the Gingrich-Caucus overwhelmingly will Vote Ron Paul. This might make the difference between 2nd and 3rd! Thank You Adelson for hosting this lovely event

----------


## jax

Yea that last guy was awesome. Legend

----------


## JoshS

Why did Mineral Counties votes just go away?

----------


## jcarcinogen

I like how people get to say something about a candidate at a caucus. Makes a lot more sense.

----------


## pauliticalfan

HAHAHA Newt spinning against Ron Paul.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> It really sounds like the Gingrich-Caucus overwhelmingly will Vote Ron Paul. This might make the difference between 2nd and 3rd! Thank You Adelson for hosting this lovely event


Oh wouldnt that be ironic

----------


## LudwigVonMisoSoup

That guy giving the speech was Austin, a campaign volunteer that helped in NH. Not sure he'll have a vote at the caucus unless he's from NV.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Why did Mineral Counties votes just go away?


Oh wow. Suspicious.

----------


## Ohio4Paul

> official count on nvcaucusgop went back down to 15.1 reporting? (from 16.6)


I have timecoded screen grabs from Politico.com showing the percentage of precincts reporting actually DROPPING as time goes on.  WTF???

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> On Google Mineral County's votes just went away.. It went from 16.6% reporting, to 15.1% reporting..


There has been all sorts of funky $#@! going on. Votes disappearing from CNN from other publishing sites, etc. Ballots being stolen and held behind a gated community....

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Shut up Neut

----------


## Varin

Really should have been double caucuses morning and evening to give everyone a chance to vote. Especially in a state dominated by service industries a lot of people working saturday especially young ones.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> official count on nvcaucusgop went back down to 15.1 reporting? (from 16.6)


I'm not sure what is going on with the counts...

----------


## WilliamShrugged

God i hope two things happen. 1) Tube will be made. 2) That last guy runs for politics down the road!

----------


## JoshS

I think we get cheated more than we know. If there was voter fraud in this country they would make it sophisticated enough that we'd never know though.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

ugh...like Neut has no financial advantage!! He sickens me.

----------


## Mark37snj

CNN latest results:

Romney.....47%
Ron Paul....20%
Gingrich.....21%
Santorum...12%

----------


## IterTemporis

Gingrich lives on debates.

----------


## carterm

gingrich just opened his arms to reporters and said "everyone will get a chance"...

----------


## MsDoodahs

> On Google Mineral County's votes just went away.. It went from 16.6% reporting, to 15.1% reporting..


What was that Stalin quote....

something about the only thing that matters is who COUNTS the votes....

<sigh>

----------


## KramerDSP

Ugghh

mollyesque Molly Ball 
Paul supporter: "Newt Gingrich and Mitt Romney run the 2-legged race together at Bohemian Grove." #nvcaucus

----------


## affa

> Doyle Brunson voted for Ron Paul.
> 
> TexDolly Doyle Brunson 
> Yes, I voted for Ron Paul.But, I like something about each candidate...RT delcecato @TexDolly @huffpostpol Doyle - did you caucus?


Doyle is THE MAN.

----------


## IterTemporis

..

----------


## KramerDSP

I understand the hold up in Clark county, but Washoe??

----------


## Salvial

> Ugghh
> 
> mollyesque Molly Ball 
> Paul supporter: "Newt Gingrich and Mitt Romney run the 2-legged race together at Bohemian Grove." #nvcaucus


People with tweeters: tweet some quotes from those super caucus speakers!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> gingrich just opened his arms to reporters and said "everyone will get a chance"...


In football they call it using up the clock.

----------


## Hook

> Really should have been double caucuses morning and evening to give everyone a chance to vote. Especially in a state dominated by service industries a lot of people working saturday especially young ones.


This was by design.  Older people get up early and will dominate the caucuses.  If you want establishment voters, you want to be have your caucus at the crack of dawn.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> gingrich just opened his arms to reporters and said "everyone will get a chance"...


In football they call it using up the clock.

----------


## JoshS

> Ugghh
> 
> mollyesque Molly Ball 
> Paul supporter: "Newt Gingrich and Mitt Romney run the 2-legged race together at Bohemian Grove." #nvcaucus


I mean, I know it's unprofessional but damn wouldn't it be nice if the whole country knew these sick bastards meet and worship owls? It stops being a conspiracy when it's a proven fact with video proof.

----------


## JoshS

*double post*

----------


## jax

Gingrich just jumped up 4% points

----------


## Maximus

**** we got walloped in Lyon county, seriously?

----------


## IterTemporis

CNN now has 41% reporting. Gingrich 25%, Paul 19%..

----------


## G8orballboy

crap:

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/vote2012/map/live.html

Mitt 42% 6,107
Grinch 25% 3,752
Paul 19% 2,686
Froth 13% 1,836

39.1% reporting.... FACKKK

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Before it disappeared, Paul had received 4th. Unless they plan to make it worse?


I have no confidence in the vote system anymore.  None at all.

I would not be shocked if they put Ron into the negatives.

----------


## Maximus

Now NYE county just lost half it's totals.

----------


## Txrose4ever

The NVGOP now shows Newt leading us by 10%. WTF? Newt with 27% and Paul with 17%? What is going on?

----------


## pauliticalfan

We got clobbered in Washoe, numbers that look entire different than entrance poll numbers. There's just no way. Something is wrong here.

----------


## jax

Where did he just open up a 1000 vote lead from

----------


## carterm

can we get a check on those NyE results that disappeared and the new vs. old mineral county numbers to see what changed?

----------


## Salvial

> Now NYE county just lost half it's totals.


This! Is unacceptable!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Entrance poll, Washoe County: Newt 26%, Ron 22%

Washoe County as it's being reported right now: 28%, 17%.

What. The. $#@!.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Now NYE county just lost half it's totals.


Yeah...WTF

----------


## XTreat

> All these folks bring a tear to my eyes. It's so heart warming.


This movement and you people are turning me into a big crybaby. What we just witnessed on CNN was absolutely amazing and I am speechless. I love the Revolution and all of you.

----------


## JoshS

How is Newt beating Romney so handily in Washoe? I just don't understand...

----------


## pauliticalfan

What the $#@! just happened in Nye. 

The Nevada GOP is screwing up this election for us.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Where did he just open up a 1000 vote lead from


Diebold?

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Now NYE county just lost half it's totals.



You have GOT to be kidding me.

What the .....

----------


## dawnbt

> Sheldon Adelson, the billionaire casino owner, was allowed to sponsor a late caucus for Jewish people who can't vote before sundown. And Ron Paul people who couldn't vote because they had to work are getting in and voting too, it appears.


How is that possible?  I mean...diggin' are guys are getting in, but who can just sponsor their own caucus???

----------


## carterm

NYE is back. can anyone compare old vs. new totals? (and mineral county)

----------


## Kords21

Newt is pissed. Kind of entertaining.

----------


## IterTemporis

> What the $#@! just happened in Nye. 
> 
> The Nevada GOP is screwing up this election for us.


The votes stayed the same.

----------


## nyrgoal99

For caucuses that ended 7-10 hours ago, amazed there are still no results

----------


## bobmurph

AP currently has 41% reporting


Results for Nevada Republican Caucus (U.S. Presidential Primary)
Feb 04, 2012 (41% of precincts reporting)
Mitt Romney	6,455	42.2%	
Newt Gingrich	4,016	26.3%	
Ron Paul	2,813	18.4%	
Rick Santorum	2,012	13.2%	
Other	0	0%

----------


## JoshS

Obviously they couldn't be blatant enough to outright change voting totals. It would set off too many alarm bells.

----------


## dawnbt

> 


Love this!!!!!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Newt is so pissed at the media that he had to call a completely unnecessary press conference...to get media attention.

----------


## IterTemporis

43% reporting on CNN. Gingrich 25%, Paul 18%.

----------


## carterm

*guys: THIS*

Entrance poll, Washoe County: Newt 26%, Ron 22%
as of now, Wahsoe County: Newt 39.9%, Ron 16.7%

HUGE discrepency

----------


## Lord Xar

Notice how Santorum is creeping up? It looks fishy to me. The lead that newt is gaining is too much, with all these totals coming and going.

----------


## theswedishchef

Damn well better be a tube of the special caucus speeches =)
Me want to see.

----------


## Varin

only 15% reporting in Washoe

----------


## JoshS

> *guys: THIS*
> 
> Entrance poll, Washoe County: Newt 26%, Ron 22%
> as of now, Wahsoe County: Newt 39.9%, Ron 16.7%
> 
> HUGE discrepency


If Newt's lead doesn't come crashing in Washoe, I'm calling bs.

----------


## WIwarrior

> *guys: THIS*
> 
> Entrance poll, Washoe County: Newt 26%, Ron 22%
> as of now, Wahsoe County: Newt 39.9%, Ron 16.7%
> 
> HUGE discrepency


Voter fraud

----------


## Lord Xar

I really want to know - are these paper votes or diebold

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Why does Newt always smile while reporters are asking questions and then violently switch to a deathly stare?

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

> Notice how Santorum is creeping up? It looks fishy to me. The lead that newt is gaining is too much, with all these totals coming and going.


The media should be making more out of the fact that this is NOT a Romney runaway.  Something is very, very, very fishy.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Notice how frothy is creeping up? It looks like fraud to me. The lead that newt is gaining is too much, with all these totals coming and going.


It reeks.

Really reeks.

I am not buying this crap.

----------


## KramerDSP

> only 15% reporting in Washoe


Per Politico, Washoe is at 100% and Gingrich is way ahead of Paul there.

----------


## Adam West

WTF? I feel dirty. I'm taking a shower.

----------


## pauliticalfan

On the CNN website I saw Esmerald County switch briefly to Mitt Romney. A lot of shenanigans going on.

----------


## Txrose4ever

Somebody must be playing with these numbers. This CAN'T be right. Getting PISSED.

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

> If Newt's lead doesn't come crashing in Washoe, I'm calling bs.


It did, per CNN, but he still pulled 28% out of there, and Romney only 42%.

----------


## Mark37snj

I just got - rep for:



> With Mittler so far in the lead, vote tampering will probably pad The Grinches results to knock Paul down to 3rd. They have to diminish Paul and his message everywhere they can. They know he is the biggest threat to the GOP establishment so its not a question of IF they pull some funny business, but when.


He said: "You and the rest of your conspiracy theory spouting brethren make us look bad". He joined in Dec 2011 by the way.

My response is:




> Of course they still want to win themselves, but they are not the ones Im talking about, so let me say this clearly....THE GOP ESTABLISHMENT...THE BANKERS...THE MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...THE PRISON INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...THE MEDICAL INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...THE MEDIA INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX....THE ENERGY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX.......all of them stand to lose trillions if Ron Paul gets in. And you really think no organized voter fraud is taking place with TRILLIOINS on the line?


And I will finish with...

----------


## sailingaway

> I really want to know - are these paper votes or diebold


paper, and were counted with people there so if they don't match up there will be a lot of noise.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Handing out ballots at special caucus.

----------


## JoshS

Seriously, people think voter fraud is conspiratorial? WE DO IT TO EVERY OTHER COUNTRY WE TOUCH, WHY WOULDN'T WE DO IT TO OUR OWN?

Trillions are on the line here people.

----------


## KingNothing

> I really want to know - are these paper votes or diebold


It's a caucus.

----------


## sailingaway

> I just got - rep for:
> 
> 
> He said: "You and the rest of your conspiracy theory spouting brethren make us look bad". He joined in Dec 2011 by the way.
> 
> My response is:
> 
> 
> 
> And I will finish with...


sensitive topics are better in hot topics, but this thread, like debate threads is just going to make people blow off steam, and that is all there is to it. There are also trolls provoking stuff, like on debate days. But  I think people here can hold their own.

everyone's opinion, as always, is only their own.

----------


## ericthethe

> I was being sarcastic to mock the absurd conspiratorial tone that has overtaken this thread.


Ah, okay. Yeah, it gets a bit ridiculous around here sometimes.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

Guys, has it ever occurred to you that maybe not enough American people just do not support Ron Paul?

----------


## pauliticalfan

This guy screwed us.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

There are so many crazy things happening.

A. It's taking a ridiculous amount of time.

B. Elko went from 100% reporting to 50% and then back to 100%.

C. The entrance polls for Washoe (which were much more pro-Paul) have been completely off so far.

D. Religious affidavits.

Something crazy is happening, and I never buy into conspiracies. This is messed up.

EDIT:
E. Santorum, who has been getting destroyed the whole night, is slowly but surely making his way toward 3rd.

----------


## steph3n

> Guys, has it ever occurred to you that maybe not enough American people just do not support Ron Paul?


Doesn't a double negative equal a positive?

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Guys, has it ever occurred to you that maybe not enough American people just do not support Ron Paul?


Yes.

----------


## Mark37snj

> sensitive topics are better in hot topics, but this thread, like debate threads is just going to make people blow off steam, and that is all there is to it. There are also trolls provoking stuff, like on debate days. But  I think people here can hold their own.
> 
> everyone's opinion, as always, is only their own.


Agreed, its that its becoming more relevant as the vote totals come in.

----------


## KingNothing

> Seriously, people think voter fraud is conspiratorial? WE DO IT TO EVERY OTHER COUNTRY WE TOUCH, WHY WOULDN'T WE DO IT TO OUR OWN?
> 
> Trillions are on the line here people.



It's really, really, really hard to juke the numbers in a caucus.  I mean, we literally have Ron Paul supporters there while the votes are being counted.  On paper ballots.  After our supporters had a chance to speak to every person in the room, and get a feel for what the makeup of the room was.

If the numbers in ANY precinct differ from what our supporters expected, we will know about it.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Anything come about from those missing ballots that were stolen and taken behind a gated community?

----------


## carterm

campaign needs to come out and question results.

----------


## jllundqu

Down by 7% with almost half reporting... starting to think NV let us down.  I watched the special 'late-night' caucus on CNN that showed about 12 RP supporters killing it!  Someone needs to make a tube video of that...  Im depressed and going to bed now.. lord willing I will awake to good news... but not counting on it.  What the hell happened?? I thought 2nd place was in the bag.  This was supposed to be an easy 2nd!  If we can't get the vote out here... the rest of the country will only be harder.

----------


## driller80545

> Guys, has it ever occurred to you that maybe not enough American people just do not support Ron Paul?



dammit.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> There are so many crazy things happening.
> 
> A. It's taking a ridiculous amount of time.
> 
> B. Elko went from 100% reporting to 50% and then back to 100%.
> 
> C. The entrance polls for Washoe (which were much more pro-Paul) have been completely off so far.
> 
> D. Religious affidavits.
> ...


This. I refuse to believe the final tally. We've been following this thing all day, and the evidence is there. They're messing with the numbers to hurt us. It's bull$#@!.

----------


## affa

> Just use some logic.  Romney wouldn't want to see Gingrich gain support.  Paul wouldn't want to see Gingrich gain support.  Same with Gingrich in regards to Paul and Romney.  They all have people in place to ensure that no significant funnybusiness happens.


I disagree with your 'logic'.   If Santorum's and Gingrich's role in this is 'spoiler' to Ron Paul, then pushing Ron Paul down the ladder at every opportunity would matter.  Once he is considered 'finished', Santorum and Gingrich bow out and endorse Romney for some sort of consideration.

It's pure conjecture, sure, but it's just as 'logical' as your argument, with different base assumptions.  You think this is between Romney, Gingrich, Santorum, and Ron Paul.  I don't think Santorum or Gingrich have any plans to win this.  I also think the GOP establishment has a vested interest in removing Ron Paul from the conversation, if only because he forces the GOP to deal with issues they'd rather ignore (and that's not even getting into the MIC, etc)

----------


## IterTemporis

> Doesn't a double negative equal a positive?


Yes, I believe he meant that not enough American people support Ron Paul.

----------


## KingNothing

> This. I refuse to believe the final tally. We've been following this thing all day, and the evidence is there. They're messing with the numbers to hurt us. It's bull$#@!.


Who is they?  What evidence do you have?  And why do you have this evidence, and not people in the campaign or people we had at each precinct who stood and watched the votes being counted?

----------


## Kregisen

Can someone get a youtube of the speeches in the late night caucus on cnn? I missed it by a few minutes...

----------


## mosquitobite

> I disagree with your 'logic'.   If Santorum's and Gingrich's role in this is 'spoiler' to Ron Paul, then pushing Ron Paul down the ladder at every opportunity would matter.  Once he is considered 'finished', Santorum and Gingrich bow out and endorse Romney for some sort of consideration.
> 
> It's pure conjecture, sure, but it's just as 'logical' as your argument, with different base assumptions.  You think this is between Romney, Gingrich, Santorum, and Ron Paul.  I don't think Santorum or Gingrich have any plans to win this.  I also think the GOP establishment has a vested interest in removing Ron Paul from the conversation, if only because he forces the GOP to deal with issues they'd rather ignore (and that's not even getting into the MIC, etc)


yep! +1

----------


## RDM

> Guys, has it ever occurred to you that maybe not enough American people just do not support Ron Paul?


That may be possible, but I think the "real" problem is there are a large number of Ron Paul supporters who don't give a crap about voting and don't take this important process seriously.

----------


## carterm

saw this on twitter

AScreamingBird 
VOTER FRAUD in #Nevada #Gop #caucus #MSM #CNN reports #RonPaul has 2320 votes then placed a new screen in front showing 1856 votes

----------


## sailingaway

> saw this on twitter
> 
> AScreamingBird 
> VOTER FRAUD in #Nevada #Gop #caucus #MSM #CNN reports #RonPaul has 2320 votes then placed a new screen in front showing 1856 votes


leave it, no one has to jump to conclusions of voter fraud, the votes aren't even all counted yet.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

When is clark county going to get going???!!

----------


## Adam West

> This. I refuse to believe the final tally. We've been following this thing all day, and the evidence is there. They're messing with the numbers to hurt us. It's bull$#@!.


The Elko numbers is what troubles me most.

A littlehere...A little there... It all adds up and changes the dynamics.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> saw this on twitter
> 
> AScreamingBird 
> VOTER FRAUD in #Nevada #Gop #caucus #MSM #CNN reports #RonPaul has 2320 votes then placed a new screen in front showing 1856 votes


Yeah I brought that up earlier. Paul was the only one to lose votes. That's why he was 5% or so down from Gingrich. All sorts of shady $#@! going on.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Seriously, what the hell is going on in Washoe County??? I've heard people say they were counting the ballots like 12 hours ago and should have numbers momentarily, and then... nothing. The Nevada GOP website has way higher numbers for Newt than CNN. It's absurd. There's a lot of crap going on.

----------


## KingNothing

> I disagree with your 'logic'.   If Santorum's and Gingrich's role in this is 'spoiler' to Ron Paul, then pushing Ron Paul down the ladder at every opportunity would matter.  Once he is considered 'finished', Santorum and Gingrich bow out and endorse Romney for some sort of consideration.
> 
> It's pure conjecture, sure, but it's just as 'logical' as your argument, with different base assumptions.  You think this is between Romney, Gingrich, Santorum, and Ron Paul.  I don't think Santorum or Gingrich have any plans to win this.  I also think the GOP establishment has a vested interest in removing Ron Paul from the conversation, if only because he forces the GOP to deal with issues they'd rather ignore (and that's not even getting into the MIC, etc)



Newt Gingrich spends every ounce of his creepy newt energy smearing Romney, NOT Ron Paul.  And everything about his personality conveys the message that he is a man who wants to play second fiddle to no one and that he cares only about his own advancement.  You honestly think a guy like that, especially one prone to firing off one poorly thought-out comment after another, is a lynch pin in the movement to suppress Ron Paul support?

And Santorum has support of the religious folks.  He's a very poor man's Mike Huckabee.  As ridiculous as he is, he appeals to a certain percentage of the electorate.

----------


## LiveForHonortune

> Newt is pissed. Kind of entertaining.


Anyone got footage of this?

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

> There are so many crazy things happening.
> 
> A. It's taking a ridiculous amount of time.
> 
> B. Elko went from 100% reporting to 50% and then back to 100%.
> 
> C. The entrance polls for Washoe (which were much more pro-Paul) have been completely off so far.
> 
> D. Religious affidavits.
> ...


Well, I think Clark County is holding up reporting all results due to the special caucus.

Also, it appears as if different media outlets are getting different results from different precincts.

In all honesty, this screws Mittens as much as Ron.  The fact Romney is getting 44% of the vote in a four way race, when he got 51% four years ago in a five way race should be the story tonight.  Gingrich pulling 25% out of a Romney/Paul state should be huge headlines.  That angle isn't getting mentioned at all.

Also, aren't the National delegates getting assigned proportionally?
Therefore, Mitt is only getting about 12, Gingrich about 7, Ron 5 or 6, and Frothy 3 or 4.

----------


## NinjaPirate

I really hope things go better as the election goes on because results such as these are starting to solidify my belief that most Americans are $#@!ing RETARDED!!

----------


## UMULAS

> saw this on twitter
> 
> AScreamingBird 
> VOTER FRAUD in #Nevada #Gop #caucus #MSM #CNN reports #RonPaul has 2320 votes then placed a new screen in front showing 1856 votes


proof?

----------


## Mark37snj

> It's really, really, really hard to juke the numbers in a caucus.  I mean, we literally have Ron Paul supporters there while the votes are being counted.  On paper ballots.  After our supporters had a chance to speak to every person in the room, and get a feel for what the makeup of the room was.
> 
> If the numbers in ANY precinct differ from what our supporters expected, we will know about it.


Your right, the only way it could possible happen is if the votes were driven from the polling place to a gated community where Ron Paul supporters can't follow the votes. That would never happen... Oh wait...

On a separate note, if we had supporters at every polling place recording the votes can you tell me what the totals were for the missing precincts in Iowa?

----------


## JoshS

So when these people are there watching the votes be counted are they also there when the votes are reported?

Secondly, if we have people in every precinct can I get the numbers for every precinct?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> This guy screwed us.



ROFLMAO !!!

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Guys, has it ever occurred to you that maybe not enough American people just do not support Ron Paul?


This is always possible, but on a level playing field, and if all was played fair and square, it's highly likely Paul is doing better than any of these numbers reflect. I think if he were treated fairly, and we did not have so many questionable things happening at the primaries/caucuses - such as missing votes, disappearing votes, results changing, secret counts, propped up surges for other candidates..... it would be easier to swallow that maybe the support just isn't there. However, enough things have occurred to cast doubt on the integrity of some of these events (Iowa) and now here......the truth is we don't REALLY know the truth about where Paul stands. Everything we see outside of the actual voting events, indicates deeper support in places that are not materializing when the votes occur. Entrance polls not matching up close to end results........ Give Paul a fair shake. Don't jack around with the votes. Keep the integrity clean. And then if he loses, fair and square, so be it.

----------


## carterm

ok, we need people to record election night coverage so we can point these things out

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> When is clark county going to get going???!!


They said they handed out ballots...

----------


## KingNothing

> leave it, no one has to jump to conclusions of voter fraud, the votes aren't even all counted yet.



I don't think people understand how serious the accusation actually is.  Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.  And this claim certainly qualifies as extraordinary.

And the implication and consequences of actual voter fraud would be extreme to say the least.

It's not a term you can toss around lightly.

----------


## Ranger29860

Clark is starting to get updated at http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...gop-primary/nv

----------


## KingNothing

> Your right, the only way it could possible happen is if the votes were driven from the polling place to a gated community where Ron Paul supporters can't follow the votes. That would never happen... Oh wait...
> 
> On a separate note, if we had supporters at every polling place recording the votes can you tell me what the totals were for the missing precincts in Iowa?


How many votes were taken into the gated community?  Let's say the worst case scenario really happened there.  How many votes would Newt, I presume you suspect he stands to gain here, add?

----------


## jllundqu

Wow... ok... stay positive... stay positive...

----------


## tbone717

> I really hope things go better as the election goes on because results such as these are starting to solidify my belief that most Americans are $#@!ing RETARDED!!


Once we realize the blame goes to the campaign and the grassroots, instead of the people we can start winning.  There are plenty of people that have voted for Paul, many of those people would have not supported him in 08.  We simply need to improve on the marketing of the candidate to reach more people.  

The attitude some of us have here is piss poor.  If you had a business and thought your lack of success was because all of your potential customers are "$#@!ing RETARDED" then you are destined to fail.  The same goes for a political campaign.

----------


## Adam West

Americans like to oversee elections in other Countries to ensure a honest election. What if the votes were sped away to a "locked gate community?" Think there might be some shenanigans going on? Draw your own conclusions...

----------


## KingNothing

> So when these people are there watching the votes be counted are they also there when the votes are reported?
> 
> Secondly, if we have people in every precinct can I get the numbers for every precinct?



People had been tweeting them all day by precinct.

----------


## The Tatami Galaxy



----------


## JoshS

> I don't think people understand how serious the accusation actually is.  Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.  And this claim certainly qualifies as extraordinary.
> 
> And the implication and consequences of actual voter fraud would be extreme to say the least.
> 
> It's not a term you can toss around lightly.


It would be more extraordinary if we weren't notorious for doing this in other countries...

..........

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Clark county goes to Romney

----------


## JoshS

> People had been tweeting them all day by precinct.


Sure, the precincts they were at.

----------


## hammy

> Once we realize the blame goes to the campaign and the grassroots, instead of the people we can start winning.  There are plenty of people that have voted for Paul, many of those people would have not supported him in 08.  We simply need to improve on the marketing of the candidate to reach more people.  
> 
> The attitude some of us have here is piss poor.  If you had a business and thought your lack of success was because all of your potential customers are "$#@!ing RETARDED" then you are destined to fail.  The same goes for a political campaign.


It's a bit more complicated than that... this is more like a local grocery store (Ron Paul campaign) trying to beat walmart (MSM). It's a HUGE uphill battle, GIGANTIC, and I think the campaign has done very well so far. They've spent money as wisely as they could, but there are points (ie Florida) whenever it's almost impossible to defeat.

----------


## KingNothing

Is everyone watching CNN now?

This is why claims of vote fraud are so absurd.

----------


## The Tatami Galaxy

RON PAUL

RON PAUL

RON PAUL

MITT ROMNEY

RON PAUL

----------


## dawnbt

> Wow. TEn people to talk for Ron Paul at special caucus. Dang! Wish we could have heard some of them!


They showed about 8 of them on CNN!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

lots of ron votes

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Love the RP supporters cheering at every RP vote counted at the special caucus.

----------


## Libertea Party

Heads are going to explode.

----------


## jax

A lot of ron paul votes in clark on the live reading

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

> I don't think people understand how serious the accusation actually is.  Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.  And this claim certainly qualifies as extraordinary.
> 
> And the implication and consequences of actual voter fraud would be extreme to say the least.
> 
> It's not a term you can toss around lightly.


It's not "fraud" per se.  The reaction to the results is what's surprising.

Romney SHOULD NOT be called a runaway victor with 44%, and Gingrich should not be upset with 25%.  Romney should have taken this thing with 60%, Ron with about 20%, Gingrich with 15%, and Santorum with 5%.

----------


## Lavitz

What's up with the guy giving a thumbs up for every single vote?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Surprised CNN hasn't cut off this tallying of a bajillion RP votes.

----------


## dawnbt

RON PAUL!
RON PAUL!
RON PAUL!
RON PAUL!
RON PAUL!
RON PAUL!
LOL!!!

----------


## KingNothing

> It would be more extraordinary if we weren't notorious for doing this in other countries...
> 
> ..........


It's almost impossible to rig a caucus though.  I mean, it could happen, but the votes are counted out loud in almost every precinct.

----------


## RPit

ALOT of RON PAUL on special caucus!!!!

----------


## NolF

> What's up with the guy giving a thumbs up for every single vote?


Probably acknowledging the vote

----------


## dawnbt

> Surprised CNN hasn't cut off this tallying of a bajillion RP votes.


You spoke too soon!

----------


## nyrgoal99

Big Numbers going for Ron Paul in the special caucus

----------


## carterm

my calculations have us needing a 900 vote edge on gingrich in clark to get 2nd.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> You spoke too soon!


Annnnnnnnnd it's gone.

----------


## dirtdigger

> It's a bit more complicated than that... this is more like a local grocery store (Ron Paul campaign) trying to beat walmart (MSM). It's a HUGE uphill battle, GIGANTIC, and I think the campaign has done very well so far. They've spent money as wisely as they could, but there are points (ie Florida) whenever it's almost impossible to defeat.


The campaign's main problem is that it is not attacking Romney. RP's share could be a good 5% higher if his campaign directly attacked Romney's positions. Try for second place and you will lose. And the campaign should stop giving up completely in certain states. Even if there is no chance of victory, make the other person work hard to win.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> I don't think people understand how serious the accusation actually is.  Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.  And this claim certainly qualifies as extraordinary.
> 
> And the implication and consequences of actual voter fraud would be extreme to say the least.
> 
> It's not a term you can toss around lightly.


UTTER and COMPLETE incompetence in Iowa (missing precincts and UNABLE to certify their own election).

Dead voters in NH.

Dead voters in SC.  

The decision to hold a SPECIAL caucus that requires signature to an affidavit that you are voting there because of your RELIGION in NV.

Add onto all of that the highly suspicious shifting numbers....

The GOP is FILTHY.

Of COURSE we believe the NV GOP is capable of voter fraud.

----------


## Lavitz

> Probably acknowledging the vote


Probably right. Just looks funny. At first I thought he was only doing it for the Ron Paul votes lol

----------


## KingNothing

> What's up with the guy giving a thumbs up for every single vote?


He's a Ron Paul supporter.  Like all of us, he is likely aware that cheating can happen and is probably untrusting of the establishment.  My guess is that he was signaling to other Paul supporters that the recitation of the name checked on the ballot was accurate.

----------


## hardrightedge

man...this special caucus is like an infomercial for ron paul....awesome

----------


## G8orballboy

> my calculations have us needing a 900 vote edge on gingrich in clark to get 2nd.


If the special vote count is similar across clark... we have a shot. But it very well could be the except. At this point nothing would surprise me... including a last second surge by frothy to bounce us into 4th.

----------


## buffed

Fox just had a live segment of vote counting out loud.  The precinct leader held up each ballot in front of witnesses and called out the candidates name.  He named Ron Paul many times, a few for Romney, very few for Newt and none for Santorum.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

I like the *thumbs up guy*.

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

By the law of averages at that special caucus, Ron Paul should win the state of Nevada with 80% of the popular vote.

----------


## IterTemporis

Why is Newt talking again?

----------


## KingNothing

> UTTER and COMPLETE incompetence in Iowa (missing precincts and UNABLE to certify their own election).
> 
> Dead voters in NH.
> 
> Dead voters in SC.  
> 
> The decision to hold a SPECIAL caucus that requires signature to an affidavit that you are voting there because of your RELIGION in NV.
> 
> Add onto all of that the highly suspicious shifting numbers....
> ...


Dead people vote everywhere.  Ballots turn up missing everywhere.  But you have to keep it in perspective.  Would the results have been materially different with the missing ballots or dead voters?

Also, you know, it seemed like that special caucus could end up being a huge boon to the Paul campaign. Might want to keep that in mind.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Paul is going to beat Romney in this special caucus

----------


## Maximus

So CNN is now just replaying his presser?

----------


## jax

Why the fuk are they replaying the gingrich prwss conference

----------


## astiees

Newts quoting the deceleration of independence and the constitution. Who does he think hes fooling?

----------


## cornell

Wow, so many Ron Paul votes at the "Newt Gingrich Caucus" 

Kind of crazy!

----------


## Mark37snj

> How many votes were taken into the gated community?  Let's say the worst case scenario really happened there.  How many votes would Newt, I presume you suspect he stands to gain here, add?


Between the votes we KNOW went into the gated community and not the polling place where they should have went directly + all the votes we DON'T KNOW about...tough to say but it could be anywhere from 1-10,000 votes or more. 100 at this polling place, 200 at another, 75 here, 125 there, it can add up quickly. But why would people want to do something like that? I mean to do something like that there would have to be alot of money and power at stake right?

----------


## The Tatami Galaxy

RICK SANTORUM!

..."GAY!"

----------


## jrc1589

the guy definitely just said Ron Paul more than even Romney and at least 3x Newts during CNN's airing of the vote count... soooo wtf?  transparency of unfavorable region's vote count + ground reports of paul friendly regions + paul campaign id #s over Romney '08 #s = 3rd to Newt??

----------


## jllundqu

> man...this special caucus is like an infomercial for ron paul....awesome


Someone needs to cut together the first part of the special caucus where all the RP supporters spoke, then mix it with the RP votes being announced... dub inspirational music... voila!  Instant viral!

----------


## astiees

> Why the fuk are they replaying the gingrich prwss conference


 I was thinking the same. CNN has completely ignored his existence as much as possible tonight...

----------


## dawnbt

> Probably right. Just looks funny. At first I thought he was only doing it for the Ron Paul votes lol


LOL!  I thought the same thing at first too!

----------


## justatrey

> Why the fuk are they replaying the gingrich prwss conference


Because they needed something to show other than the special caucus where it was clear that Paul was doing very well. This would give viewers the impression that Paul has alot of real support, which obviously CNN doesn't want to allow.

----------


## KingNothing

> Between the votes we KNOW went into the gated community and not the polling place where they should have went directly + all the votes we DON'T KNOW about...tough to say but it could be anywhere from 1-10,000 votes or more. 100 at this polling place, 200 at another, 75 here, 125 there, it can add up quickly. But why would people want to do something like that? I mean to do something like that there would have to be alot of money and power at stake right?


TEN THOUSAND!?

YOU THINK TEN THOUSAND POTENTIAL PAUL VOTES WERE DESTROYED OR JUKED!?

TEN THOUSAND!?

----------


## NinjaPirate

> Once we realize the blame goes to the campaign and the grassroots, instead of the people we can start winning.  There are plenty of people that have voted for Paul, many of those people would have not supported him in 08.  We simply need to improve on the marketing of the candidate to reach more people.  
> 
> The attitude some of us have here is piss poor.  If you had a business and thought your lack of success was because all of your potential customers are "$#@!ing RETARDED" then you are destined to fail.  The same goes for a political campaign.


Well, when people base their choice on a candidate's looks, religion, skin color, gender, etc., etc., etc., then it's hard to not have a "piss poor attitude."  We're all entitled to get extremely frustrated when fighting a long and hard uphill battle.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

We need a tube of

Ron Paul
Ron Paul
Ron Paul
Ron Paul
Ron Paul

----------


## KramerDSP

This crowd reminds me of a hot blackjack table. When the dealer blackjacks with Newt Gingrich, the table groans, but they're still happy because they won a lot during the streak.

----------


## carterm

clark county...it all comes down to youuu

----------


## RichieLibertarian

> I like the *thumbs up guy*.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1



I want a life-sized poster of this guy, thumbs up style

----------


## ONUV

> TEN THOUSAND!?
> 
> YOU THINK TEN THOUSAND POTENTIAL PAUL VOTES WERE DESTROYED OR JUKED!?
> 
> TEN THOUSAND!?

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Paul is going to beat Romney in this special caucus


Won't matter - the votes will be tossed, because they used a religion test.  I sure hope a lot of Paul people didn't make their earlier caucus in order to dominate this one ...

----------


## carterm

1,300 votes over Gingrich needed

----------


## astiees

I love seeing all these people from PA in here...its awesome to see!

----------


## ssjevot

People we need to treat people as individuals if we want to be taken seriously as a movement.  Most people aren't receptive to the message now, but calling them idiots and giving up won't make them become our allies down the road.  We need to keep building the base and reaching out to people.  Building an alliance through friendship not through bullying, just like Ron Paul's foreign policy.

----------


## One Last Battle!

> TEN THOUSAND!?
> 
> YOU THINK TEN THOUSAND POTENTIAL PAUL VOTES WERE DESTROYED OR JUKED!?
> 
> TEN THOUSAND!?


Elite Illuminati ninjas with mind-wipe guns.

----------


## hardrightedge

dealer busts...wooooo
dealer busts....yeaahhh
dealer busts...woohooo
dealer busts...wooo
dealer black jack...booooooo
dealer busts...yeaahh

----------


## Mark37snj

> TEN THOUSAND!?
> 
> YOU THINK TEN THOUSAND POTENTIAL PAUL VOTES WERE DESTROYED OR JUKED!?
> 
> TEN THOUSAND!?


Your funny. Do you get paid for what you do? Just asking a logical question.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Washoe went back to Romney!! Thought Newt won that!

----------


## jax

Wouldent it be nive if ron paul got 6,000 in clark county to mitt romneys 1000 and won

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Wouldent it be nive if ron paul got 6,000 in clark county to mitt romneys 1000 and won


Ok, now this is just delusional.

----------


## cornell

DOMINATED the special caucus!

Gingrich 42, Paul 153, Romney 49, Santorum 11, 1 No Vote

----------


## Maximus

Washoe came in:

Romney 2,836
Grinch 1,876
Paul 1,168
Santorum 817

----------


## The Tatami Galaxy

Like?

----------


## jllundqu

> Newts quoting the deceleration of independence and the constitution. Who does he think hes fooling?


lol... deceleration.... like slowing down....huhuh

----------


## affa

> It's really, really, really hard to juke the numbers in a caucus.  I mean, we literally have Ron Paul supporters there while the votes are being counted.  On paper ballots.  After our supporters had a chance to speak to every person in the room, and get a feel for what the makeup of the room was.
> 
> If the numbers in ANY precinct differ from what our supporters expected, we will know about it.


In Iowa, they started collecting ballots in boxes... from 'people on the ground', this used to be done with a simple raise your hand count.

this opens up a number of ways to easily 'juke' the vote.  For example, some people might surreptitiously add more than one ballot into the box.  They need not be obvious about this; they could have been handed blank ballots before the event by a single nefarious insider.   Second, unless the box is shown to be empty before you begin, you have no idea if it is.  I am not saying these things happen, but I am saying they could happen.

if you want me to believe your vote total at the end of the night, then at the very least, do an official head count at the beginning, and ensure that the totals match up.    Also, have each ballot numbered, and when the ballot is counted, read out the number so that people can see their vote is accounted for.   

That's just two simple ideas off the top of my head; I'm sure with any level of real discussion we could sort something very streamlined out that allows for anonymous, secure voting.    If the goal is for people to trust that no fraud is going on, it's worth the effort.   If, instead, it's assumed anyone crying vote fraud will be called  a paranoid conspiracy theorist, then, well, you could probably even convince people to vote on a black box machine with no paper trail...

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Washoe went back to Romney!! Thought Newt won that!


Surge.

----------


## Maximus

> Washoe went back to Romney!! Thought Newt won that!


No it was only at 15.3% then just jumped to 100%

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Only two votes separate Mitt and Newt in Mineral County.

----------


## KramerDSP

mollyesque Molly Ball 
Vote total at Adelson School caucus: Ron Paul 153, Romney 49, Gingrich 42, Santorum 11. #nvcaucus

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Like?


LIKE!!!!!!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> No it was only at 15.3% then just jumped to 100%


Thanks.

----------


## Maximus

Haha we KILLED the special caucus

----------


## Lavitz

We *officially* won the special caucus.

----------


## EndTheECB

> 1,300 votes over Gingrich needed


Yup Ron Paul would have to win with around 7% over Newt to get 2:nd. I've tried to count on a possible outcome were Paul got enough votes in Clark to move ahead Gingrich. This is what i concluded:

Considering that the vote in Nevada has shrunken by alot since 4 years ago and Clark then had 24000 voters turning out, i'd guess that we get something around 20 000 this time. With those numbers we would need:

Romney: 11000 55%
Ron Paul: 4600 23%
Gingrich: 3200 16%
Santorum: 1200 6%

----------


## jax

Hahahah ron paul KILLED newts special JEWISH caucus

----------


## Txrose4ever

Paul wins in a landslide at the special caucus!

----------


## MsDoodahs

With all the insanity we've witnessed, does anyone trust the voting process in this country anymore?

----------


## sailingaway

> DOMINATED the special caucus!
> 
> Gingrich 42, Paul 153, Romney 49, Santorum 11, 1 No Vote


love it!!

but what dedication to go to a caucus for a 'no vote'!

----------


## jllundqu

Nice!  Those caucus goers just showed the country how its done!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> In Iowa, they started collecting ballots in boxes... from 'people on the ground', this used to be done with a simple raise your hand count.
> 
> this opens up a number of ways to easily 'juke' the vote.  For example, some people might surreptitiously add more than one ballot into the box.  They need not be obvious about this; they could have been handed blank ballots before the event by a single nefarious insider.   Second, unless the box is shown to be empty before you begin, you have no idea if it is.  I am not saying these things happen, but I am saying they could happen.
> 
> if you want me to believe your vote total at the end of the night, then at the very least, do an official head count at the beginning, and ensure that the totals match up.    Also, have each ballot numbered, and when the ballot is counted, read out the number so that people can see their vote is accounted for.   
> 
> That's just two simple ideas off the top of my head; I'm sure with any level of real discussion we could sort something very streamlined out that allows for anonymous, secure voting.    If the goal is for people to trust that no fraud is going on, it's worth the effort.   If, instead, it's assumed anyone crying vote fraud will be called  a paranoid conspiracy theorist, then, well, you could probably even convince people to vote on a black box machine with no paper trail...


Gabriel: Have you ever heard of Harry Houdini? Well he wasn't like today's magicians who are only interested in television ratings. He was an artist. He could make an elephant disappear in the middle of a theater filled with people, and do you know how he did that? Misdirection.
Stanley: What the $#@! are you talking about?
Gabriel: Misdirection. What the eyes see and the ears hear, the mind believes.

----------


## G8orballboy

> Like?


Awesome!

----------


## carterm

i think we're going to come up just short

----------


## jcarcinogen

The speakers at that special caucus won it. I need to work on what I'll say if I get to speak at my caucus March 3.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Subtle body language. He looked down when he said Ron Paul then looked up and pointed at the camera for the other 3 candidates.

----------


## RichieLibertarian

> Like?


Fn Fantastic!

----------


## Maximus

> love it!!
> 
> but what dedication to go to a caucus for a 'no vote'!


Someone still on the Cain train I bet

----------


## steph3n

> With all the insanity we've witnessed, does anyone trust the voting process in this country anymore?


Actually if all voting was like that televised caucus I would,that was the most open and honest way to vote right there, and it was what we were all disputing even being available

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> With all the insanity we've witnessed, does anyone trust the voting process in this country anymore?


not one iota.

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

This isn't over everyone.  With that special caucus, there is a CHANCE, based upon what we saw during the day out of Las Vegas, that if Paul gets an average of 3-4 more votes than Newt in every outstanding precinct, second can be had.

Clark County is more than half of the state.

Let's not give up yet.

----------


## seapilot

> With all the insanity we've witnessed, does anyone trust the voting process in this country anymore?


They openly manipulate the money supply, why not elections? When the bailouts were approved by congress with over 75% of the people against it that was when I knew that the banks own and control everything. The one thing they do not own is ideas and independent thinking. That is their Achilles heel.

----------


## Mark37snj

I am hereby reaffirming...NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!

----------


## LiveForHonortune

> With all the insanity we've witnessed, does anyone trust the voting process in this country anymore?


Remember the 2000 election?

Haven't trusted it for over a decade.

----------


## jax

Ron up to 19%. Surging

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> Like?


Thumbs up with a cheeky smile going to be the Paulite greeting?

----------


## KramerDSP

mollyesque Molly Ball 
Correction: There was another room at the Adelson School. Total I reported is only 1 of 2 ballot boxes. #nvcaucus #neverendingcaucus
2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply

----------


## jllundqu

They are recounting the special caucus results... another 30 min before clark county is called, ill bet

----------


## carterm

> mollyesque Molly Ball 
> Correction: There was another room at the Adelson School. Total I reported is only 1 of 2 ballot boxes. #nvcaucus #neverendingcaucus
> 2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


wtf

next tweet: other ballot box: 400 newt 10 romney 0 paul

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> mollyesque Molly Ball 
> Correction: There was another room at the Adelson School. Total I reported is only 1 of 2 ballot boxes. #nvcaucus #neverendingcaucus
> 2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


Better be like hawks observing the count with the second box.

----------


## RPit

We have to be 1300+ above Gingrich. The Aldensen Caucus already shows we were 100+ him, so in the rest of the Clark County we gotta have 1200+ over Newt...

CAn we do that? I have my fingers crossed!!

----------


## KramerDSP

> wtf
> 
> next tweet: other ballot box: 400 newt 10 romney 0 paul


Boy, that wouldn't surprise me at ALL.

----------


## RPit

I HOPE THIS IS TRUE>> AND WE PWN THEM FURTHER!!!!!!

This caucus could really be a blessing!!!! We already are 100+ over Newt with the first count!!!!!

----------


## steph3n

> With all the insanity we've witnessed, does anyone trust the voting process in this country anymore?


ok there was another room? umm this is sketchy... especially if the results differ greatly..

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

> We have to be 1300+ above Gingrich. The Aldensen Caucus already shows we were 100+ him, so in the rest of the Clark County we gotta have 1200+ over Newt...
> 
> CAn we do that? I have my fingers crossed!!


There are still over 1000 precincts outstanding.  An average of 2 more votes than Newt at each one...

----------


## carterm

this "other box" has two options: either we gain more votes (which would mean we need 1000 or so over newt), or...its rigged

----------


## dawnbt

> Like?


LOL!!!!

----------


## Maximus

I still find it amazingly odd that Lander County isn't at 100% yet, especially considering there's only like, 50 votes total

----------


## justatrey

Looks like CNN added the special caucus results to the tally. Paul from 18 to 19% now. Exit polls had both Paul and Newt around 19%, right? So I'm waiting for Newt's % to drop more than I'm waiting for Paul's to rise.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> mollyesque Molly Ball 
> Correction: There was another room at the Adelson School. Total I reported is only 1 of 2 ballot boxes. #nvcaucus #neverendingcaucus
> 2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


OMG! You have GOT to be kidding!

----------


## RPit

At the special caucus we were 100+ over Newt, but that was only 1 ballot box there is ONE MORE... I hope we pull another 100-200 more over Newt.... Then we have roughly 1000-1100 more needed in rest of Clark!!!

This is a nailbiter!!!

----------


## EndTheECB

> mollyesque Molly Ball 
> Correction: There was another room at the Adelson School. Total I reported is only 1 of 2 ballot boxes. #nvcaucus #neverendingcaucus
> 2 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


Great! Then RP will gain to gingrich by an additional 100 votes given that the result is similar to that of what we've already heard reported from Adelsons Paulucation center.

----------


## RPit

> OMG! You have GOT to be kidding!


They are still saying those OUT LOUD. So don't worry. Lets just hope we have that room stacked as well. This caucus could be a BLESSING!!!

----------


## Scott_in_PA

*Paul wins box 2 with  30 votes*

----------


## carterm

vethirtyeight Nate Silver 
Based on actual results so far + Clark County exit poll, final NV results would be Mitt 53, Newt 20, Paul 18, Santorum 9.

----------


## Lavitz

Hope Thumbs Up Guy has a twin brother in the other room...

----------


## affa

> Newt Gingrich spends every ounce of his creepy newt energy smearing Romney, NOT Ron Paul.  And everything about his personality conveys the message that he is a man who wants to play second fiddle to no one and that he cares only about his own advancement.  You honestly think a guy like that, especially one prone to firing off one poorly thought-out comment after another, is a lynch pin in the movement to suppress Ron Paul support?


No.  I think Perry was supposed to play that role, actually.  I think his drunken speech and 'oops' moment were unforced errors that forced the Establishment to quickly come up with an alternate gameplan.    I don't think Gingrich was supposed to ever be in the position he is in now, but I do think he is in it now.  I'm quite sure they wish he wasn't, but if it distracts from Ron Paul, it's worth the pain. 

I also think if Ron Paul wasn't in this race, Santorum and Gingrich would have bowed out already.

Am I right?  Who knows.  But it logically follows just as much as your 'logic', just with different base assumptions.

I see it as very simple:  Ron Paul would cost very, very rich men trillions of dollars.  Trillions.  We barely blink in this society when someone gets murdered over a pair of sneakers, but condescend to anyone who thinks people might do something dastardly in pursuit of trillions as tin-foil hat wearers.

Give me a break.  We see evidence of corruption throughout government, and beyond.  Yet we're never allowed to speak of specific instances unless we have iron-clad proof?  No wonder it's so easy to perpetrate voter fraud... nobody wants to admit how f'd up everything might be.   But it is.  Just look at the Federal government, and you'll see the face of corruption.   They conspire to bail out their friends for hundreds of millions of dollars.  They send our children to war for hundreds of billions of dollars.   Yet they wouldn't actively try to marginalize Ron Paul for trillions?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Finale?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> I still find it amazingly odd that Lander County isn't at 100% yet, especially considering there's only like, 50 votes total


LOL really.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Hope Thumbs Up Guy has a twin brother in the other room...


Post of the day! +Rep BWAHAHA

----------


## MsDoodahs

So wait - they showed the vote count and then somewhere, they "found" another box of ballots?

Or did they have a separate special room where a whole different group of voters were secreted away so they could vote for Newt?

Details, details....

oh yeah - but don't worry King.  $#@! like this doesn't make us concerned about voter fraud ONE BIT.  We all have complete faith in that marvelous institution, the GOP.

----------


## steph3n

> *Paul wins box 2 with  30 votes*


Small room?

----------


## Adam West

I just lost my CNN link and am overseas. The one recommended on this thread worked fine (save me searching a hundred or so pages). Could someone please supply me with that link. It would be greatly appreciated.

I'm sitting on pins and needles here...

----------


## carterm

1136 is the magic number.

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

> So wait - they showed the vote count and then somewhere, they "found" another box of ballots?
> 
> Or did they have a separate special room where a whole different group of voters were secreted away so they could vote for Newt?
> 
> Details, details....
> 
> oh yeah - but don't worry King.  $#@! like this doesn't make us concerned about voter fraud ONE BIT.  We all have complete faith in that marvelous institution, the GOP.


Ron won Box 2 as well.

----------


## Razmear

Does anyone know if Storey County is 100% or 80%? 
Google shows Mitt up by 1 vote and 100%, CNN shows the same totals but only 80%.

----------


## IterTemporis

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nv

----------


## Jeffster

Not to be a conspiracy guy, but hopefully someone was listening when they called in the results to the state party.

----------


## dawnbt

> I still find it amazingly odd that Lander County isn't at 100% yet, especially considering there's only like, 50 votes total


According to CNN, Storey is only at 80% with Romney leading my 1 over Ron.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Whatever else happens tonight, just the fact that we dominated Adelson's caucus and Newt came in third has made this whole thing worth it. You guys rock lol.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

box 2
counted in the same count room but totals were hard to hear.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> I just lost my CNN link and am overseas. The one recommended on this thread worked fine (save me searching a hundred or so pages). Could someone please supply me with that link. It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm sitting on pins and needles here...


http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## astiees

> I still find it amazingly odd that Lander County isn't at 100% yet, especially considering there's only like, 50 votes total


 Its been bothering me as well, I also thought it previously had Paul with 8 not 6...but that is just my brain giving out.

----------


## carterm

ok shady. reporter took earpiece off, announced results of special caucus, then put earpiece back in.....#paranoidbecauseofstupidpeople

----------


## Libertea Party

Headline:

Ron Paul, Friend of Israel, wins most Orthodox Jewish GOP precinct in America!

----------


## affa

> I don't think people understand how serious the accusation actually is.  Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.  And this claim certainly qualifies as extraordinary.
> 
> And the implication and consequences of actual voter fraud would be extreme to say the least.
> 
> It's not a term you can toss around lightly.


So... without absolute proof of voter fraud, it never happened, right? And not only that, but to even discuss it is crazy.  Gotcha. 
Funny how convenient that is for those who might engage in it.

----------


## frickettz

Whoa, I'm just now checking in from a few hrs ago... did I miss something? Can someone give me a super quick summary please?

----------


## affa

> 


9th post of this january joiner.  really?

----------


## dawnbt

> Does anyone know if Storey County is 100% or 80%? 
> Google shows Mitt up by 1 vote and 100%, CNN shows the same totals but only 80%.


Politico.com shows it at 100% with Mitt at 28.2% and Ron at 27.7%

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

I'm so sick of CNN running these bogus polls in the ticker area. Why would they ever consider running ANY poll numbers aside from the official results?

----------


## LiveForHonortune

Anyone take a picture of Adelson's face right now?

----------


## KingNothing

> Your funny. Do you get paid for what you do? Just asking a logical question.


Nah, I'm cointelpro for free.

And since you asked, I had to tell you.  It's part of our code.

----------


## Txrose4ever

Nail Biter............... I am tied up in knots.

----------


## RPit

> Nail Biter............... I am tied up in knots.


Same.. Clark holds all the keys... DO ITT!!!!!

----------


## carterm

http://www.rgj.com/article/20120204/...results-Washoe

----------


## frickettz

Can someone plz catch me up to speed? What's goin on?

----------


## Maestro232

we're losing

----------


## opinionatedfool

come on! show us the numbers!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RPit

> we're losing


Nah we're always winning. WE're just not winning as big as we thought.

----------


## RPit

Wouldn't one think that they have the counted numbers of all the precincts since all of them were earlier? Only the special caucus was late, the result of which we already know. Why the hold up?

----------


## Maestro232

I'm tired.  Release the numbers already.

----------


## pauliticalfan

We honestly need an investigation into Washoe. Something happened there, and if we come up short, it's because of that. There's a lot of shenanigans going on.

----------


## Mark37snj

> Nah, I'm cointelpro for free.
> 
> And since you asked, I had to tell you.  It's part of our code.


OOOOOOOOOOO Im telling     So tell me your hours of operation so I can counter your counter intelligence.

----------


## cavalier973

I don't know about NV.  From what I've read, Gingrich's campaign in NV was a slapdash affair.  Ron Paul was actually campaigning here; he spent $350 grand (only Mitt spent more, with $370 grand or so).  NV supposedly leans libertarian.  Ron Paul won second last time.

Do people hate the thought of the wars ending so much?

----------


## kill the banks

been a long night

----------


## Txrose4ever

For CRYING OUT LOUD. Give us the results already! I'm bent over my laptop like a little old lady, already ate through a box of Crunch 'n Munch, and about to go find some more junk to put in my body.............

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

This is taking forever...what the hell.

----------


## aloneinthewilderness

Way past my bedtime, but no way I'm going to sleep without knowing how this is going to wrap up.

----------


## Jeffster

> Wouldn't one think that they have the counted numbers of all the precincts since all of them were earlier? Only the special caucus was late, the result of which we already know. Why the hold up?


Somewhere deep in GOP headquarters.....


Official 1:  We can't release these numbers, Ron Paul has far too many votes!

Official 2:  But if we don't release them, the Paulites will storm the building and kill us!

Official 3:  Yeah, I heard they even have a Rabbi now.

Official 4:  We're screwed.

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

In all seriousness, how difficult is it to count paper ballots?

Of course, because they had to wait for the sundown caucus, results were sitting around Las Vegas for about 6 hours...is it possible the numbers in Clark were just "lost"?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> This is taking forever...what the hell.


Adelson is paying off the right people. They'll be finished counting the money, I mean votes, soon.....

----------


## Pauls' Revere

string us along.....glued to the tv. Keep us watching to look at ads.

----------


## KramerDSP

You'd think the process could be more transparent. If only every precinct was tallied and televised (or at the very least recorded on Youtube), the process would be perfect. At a bare minimum, there should be a live feed on the GOP chairman of the state giving updates on why there are delays in certain areas.

----------


## Adam West

> http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/nv


Thanks, I found that one on Google, and it wont allow overseas access.

Cheers

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Way past my bedtime, but no way I'm going to sleep without knowing how this is going to wrap up.


Me Neither!

----------


## bluesc

How the $#@! did we not get 2nd?

Someone is gonna have to pull a miracle out of their ass if they want Clark county to deliver us 2nd.

----------


## Mark37snj

> For CRYING OUT LOUD. Give us the results already! I'm bent over my laptop like a little old lady, already ate through a box of Crunch 'n Munch, and about to go find some more junk to put in my body.............


I just love it when you talk dietary.

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

Took my daughter to the circus tonight in Charlotte...

Didn't think the counting of the votes in the Nevada caucus would be a bigger one than Ringling Bros.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Lander County is still at 44% reporting

----------


## Razmear

> How the $#@! did we not get 2nd?
> 
> Someone is gonna have to pull a miracle out of their ass if they want Clark county to deliver us 2nd.


Exit polls have us 17% to 14% over Grinch in Clark Co, we should take 2nd once the votes come in unless there are shenanigans.

----------


## Adam West

> http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/


You Beauty!

Thanks Mate

----------


## Maximus

This is ****ing ridiculous.  There is ZERO reason this should be taking so long.  The vote happened over 8 hours ago, it should be at 99% with the Adelson vote added later.

----------


## KingNothing

> So... without absolute proof of voter fraud, it never happened, right? And not only that, but to even discuss it is crazy.  Gotcha. 
> Funny how convenient that is for those who might engage in it.


I never said that.

But the fact that the phrase is bandied about more than any other around here is disconcerting.  Its a serious charge.  SOME proof would be nice to have before making it.

For Christ sake, people were holding the special caucus up as an example of how The Fix Was In, and we dominated the vote there.

....which I'm sure will make some people think that The Fix Really Was In, because THEY only gave us a win there to throw us off the scent.

----------


## pauliticalfan

I really do love that we netted about 10% of what we need to make up to beat Gingrich at the Adelson caucus.

----------


## kill the banks

well we are waiting ho hum I suggest anyone who can to try to get employed by media , CIA , pentagon as even a secretary ... we need insiders in the MIC

----------


## carterm

> Exit polls have us 17% to 14% over Grinch in Clark Co, we should take 2nd once the votes come in unless there are shenanigans.


false...we need about 1000 votes over gingirch

if we get 17%, that gives us 3910 votes (based of 23,000 clark county votes from 2008)
14%, that gives us 3220 votes

still about 400 short

----------


## bluesc

> Exit polls have us 17% to 14% over Grinch in Clark Co, we should take 2nd once the votes come in unless there are shenanigans.


You mean entrance polls? They have hardly been accurate.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Exit polls have us 17% to 14% over Grinch in Clark Co, we should take 2nd once the votes come in unless there are shenanigans.


Last i seen he was down 5%, now it is 6%. Really don't think 2nd is possible anymore.

----------


## jllundqu

> well we are waiting ho hum I suggest anyone who can to try to get employed by media , CIA , pentagon as even a secretary ... we need insiders in the MIC


Way ahead of you

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Legal Zoom.

----------


## KramerDSP

I guess what happens in Clark county stays in Clark county.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Chevron

----------


## Maestro232

if it's that close they probably are working on fudging the numbers, which explains the delay.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

American Airlines

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

> false...we need about 1000 votes over gingirch
> 
> if we get 17%, that gives us 3910 votes (based of 23,000 clark county votes from 2008)
> 14%, that gives us 3220 votes
> 
> still about 400 short


There's about 1000 precincts outstanding...need about +1.5 votes/per over Gingrich.

----------


## bluesc

I'm so high right now.

----------


## kill the banks

> Way ahead of you


ha cool

----------


## Pauls' Revere

USAA

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Passages Malibu

----------


## pauliticalfan

> I'm so high right now.


....

----------


## Razmear

Yay, maybe CNN will say how Bush killed Kennedy?

----------


## bluesc

> ....


Yeah, man.

----------


## jllundqu

> I'm so high right now.


Word... Word...

----------


## Razmear

> I'm so high right now.


I'm so jealous right now  
My source moved, been dry for months.

----------


## KramerDSP

nvgop Nevada GOP 
Just awaiting counts from Clark County!
33 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply

Huh? They should have had the count ages ago.

----------


## IndyInAsia

Where did you get this translation: "President Paul in Mandarin: 羅恩保羅總統" ? It is not very accurate phoetically.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> I just love it when you talk dietary.


  Some things are just easier to swallow.................

----------


## Razmear

Wondering if we'll have the results before the super bowl ends?

----------


## jllundqu

Af F__K IT!!!  Im going to bed...

----------


## cdw

> Some things are just easier to swallow.................


That's what she said.

----------


## kill the banks

speaking of JFK has anyone read 'JFK and the unspeakable' ?

----------


## NCGOPer_for_Paul

> nvgop Nevada GOP 
> Just awaiting counts from Clark County!
> 33 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> Huh? They should have had the count ages ago.


They're now saying the count will go all night long.  They're "recounting" every ballot.

What the **** were they doing all afternoon and evening?

----------


## Ohio4Paul

> nvgop Nevada GOP 
> Just awaiting counts from Clark County!
> 33 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply
> 
> Huh? They should have had the count ages ago.


Sounds like they won't have Clark numbers until morning.  http://www.therepublic.com/view/stor...-Up-All-Night/

----------


## Mark37snj

You know what will be the real irony and karma in all of this is gona be, that with the exception of the elites, all the people who are fighting us, particularly the goverment workers and those living off of it with their low/fixed salaries, if they still have a job and entitlements after the dollar collapses, are gona suffer alot more then Ron Paul supporters. They are doing it to themselves. They think that being on the winning team is gona protect them.   Throwing each other under the bus, eating their own, and that was just in Congress.   But what the hell, they are being paid to do it now, support the status quo, the future doesn't matter, only now matters.

----------


## Razmear

Is this a replay on CNN now?

----------


## ssjevot

> Where did you get this translation: "President Paul in Mandarin: 羅恩保羅總統" ? It is not very accurate phoetically.


I speak Japanese so whenever I see Mandarin it confuses me.  I'm used to using katakana to render foreign words, and the manyougana style they use in Chinese confuses me.  How can you tell when it's supposed to be used for pronunciation versus meaning?

----------


## Mark37snj

> Some things are just easier to swallow.................


I feel a SURGE coming on, brb

----------


## bluesc

> Is this a replay on CNN now?


That's what I was thinking

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Is this a replay on CNN now?


Haha, I was also wondering why Romney was speaking again....this is a replay, isn't it?

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Is this a replay on CNN now?


Yep.

----------


## Razmear

> Sounds like they won't have Clark numbers until morning.  http://www.therepublic.com/view/stor...-Up-All-Night/


Bastards. Doing a 100% recount before posting the original totals? WTF?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Is it really going to be morning before Clark results are in? If so, it's time to put a merciful end to my consciousness.

----------


## bluesc

> Sounds like they won't have Clark numbers until morning.  http://www.therepublic.com/view/stor...-Up-All-Night/


Ugh

----------


## splint

*Non-Scientific Clark County Prediction*
RP 80 votes with 2.8% reporting  - so 80 x the remaining 97.2% = 7776 votes
NG 57 votes with 2.8% reporting - so 57 x the remaining 97.2% = 5540

RP > NG in Clark County by 2236 votes

100% reporting and adding Clark County votes
NG 4228 + 5540 = 9768
RP 2966 + 7776 = 10742

Ron Paul squeaks by Newt Gingrich by 974 votes to finish 2nd in Nevada

----------


## FrancisMarion

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results

2.8 to 3.4 Wow.

----------


## FrancisMarion

here we go

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

It takes all night to fix an election. Just kidding. But seriously, this is taking a ridiculous amount of time.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results
> 
> 2.8 to 3.4 Wow.


At this rate, we should be done by early may

----------


## Maximus

The Nevada GOP has just made Florida look smart.

----------


## Adam West

They are milking it. I HATE CNN.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> Bastards. Doing a 100% recount before posting the original totals? WTF?


Why does it take so long to count under 15,000 votes?

----------


## kpitcher

I can't help but be cynical and think if they delay until Sun morning the story of a Paul 2nd gets swept to "Romney Won yesterday"

----------


## Maximus

5.8% on google, beating Newt by 41

----------


## The_Ruffneck

5.8 now , Paul maintaining lead 21.5 v 15.9

----------


## Adam West

Babble, Babble, Babble...

----------


## jcarcinogen

> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results
> 
> 2.8 to 3.4 Wow.




Paul was closer to Santo than Newt.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> 5.8% on google, beating Newt by 41


Rough calculation : 40 x 20 = 800 which still leaves us around 300 votes short.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> I feel a SURGE coming on, brb


ROFLMAO.................

----------


## Maximus

I want to thank Nye county for at least making the map look nice

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

There's that "small group" comment again. Thanks replay!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Also, "Governor Mormon" has John King's vote.

----------


## carterm

> Rough calculation : 40 x 20 = 800 which still leaves us around 300 votes short.


that math is wrong. that is 5.8 of the precincts, not the votes.

with a 21 - 15 lead, we would win 2nd.

----------


## Jeffster

Somebody tell the RevPac stream people about the recount because they don't seem to have gotten the news.

----------


## Txrose4ever

Hey they are about to replay the special caucus stuff where all the RP folks stood up for Paul. And the part where the guy made a scene............

----------


## Aratus

is the recount being done slowly because clark went heavily for both ron and mitt but less so newt and rick?

----------


## Indy Vidual

> is the recount being done slowly because clark went heavily for both ron and mitt but less so newt and rick?


RonSlide!

----------


## Adam West

This is a never-ending story. I'll get up with the groundhog.

----------


## socal

Extrapolating the 5.8% vote totals reported for Clark, and adding them to the other precinct totals (ignoring that Lander isn't fully counted), 

http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results 

I get,

Romney: 47.7%
Gingrich: 21.8%
Paul: 19.7%
Santorum: 10.8%

fwiw (probably not much)

----------


## ssjevot

> Extrapolating the 5.8% vote totals reported for Clark, and adding them to the other precinct totals (ignoring that Lander isn't fully counted), 
> 
> http://www.nvgopcaucus.com/results 
> 
> I get,
> 
> Romney: 47.7%
> Gingrich: 21.8%
> Paul: 19.7%
> ...


That's 5.8% of precincts not votes.  There are about 60% of Nevada voters in Clark, the number of votes on there rights now is not even close to 5.8% of that.

----------


## socal

> That's 5.8% of precincts not votes.  There are about 60% of Nevada voters in Clark, the number of votes on there rights now is not even close to 5.8% of that.


I knew it was only 5.8% of precincts but assumed it was representative of total votes also.  So my final % for RP is too low then.  Do you know the approx % of total votes counted in Clark?

----------


## dancjm

I'm confused. Just woke up in the UK here, can someone fill me in on the situation?

----------


## Aratus

we may see dr. ron paul pick up a second place win in nevada once clark and lander counties repeat their recounts.

----------


## dancjm

> we may see dr. ron paul pick up a second place win in nevada once clark and lander counties repeat their recounts.


why are they repeating recounts?

thanks btw

----------


## GridNS

> I'm confused. Just woke up in the UK here, can someone fill me in on the situation?


Sadly, Dr. Paul has been sliding from second, to deeper into third with Slimy Newt in second place.

Newt is at 26% 
Dr.Paul is at 18%

----------


## sailingaway

> Sadly, Dr. Paul has been sliding from second, to deeper into third with Slimy Newt in second place.
> 
> Newt is at 26% 
> Dr.Paul is at 18%


that was a while back.  Ron will gain back some in Clark from what was 'unofficially' released earlier, the question is whether it will be enough to take 2d.  It will be close.

Nate Silver at Fivethirtyeight put together (imperfect) entrance polls from Clark with the amounts then reported and came out with Ron being ultimately about 1% down from Grinch.  But Ron won that special caucus set up by Gingrich's lobbyist backer, and if we are down one percent and won that, overwhelmingly, and the polls were pretending Ron would be a distant FOURTH, I'll take it and look for our 'breakout' in one of the other caucus states.  Maybe Maine.

There are people from each campaign watching the vote, and we have the unofficial results to compare them to, later, so I'm going to call it a night.

----------


## dancjm

> Sadly, Dr. Paul has been sliding from second, to deeper into third with Slimy Newt in second place.
> 
> Newt is at 26% 
> Dr.Paul is at 18%


thanks. is there still hope for second?

----------


## ssjevot

> I knew it was only 5.8% of precincts but assumed it was representative of total votes also.  So my final % for RP is too low then.  Do you know the approx % of total votes counted in Clark?


I'll be conservative and say about 4%, this is basing Clark off about a total of around 17,000 votes.

----------


## Aratus

yes. check out 1836's posts!

----------


## parocks

> thanks. is there still hope for second?


yes.   44% of precincts are in.  Those are rural.  Most people in Nevada live in Clark County.  That's where Las Vegas is.  We won big in the special for Gingrich night caucuses in Las Vegas.  Picked up 130 or so on Gingrich in that one caucus alone.  If Clark County clearly prefers Ron Paul to Newt Gingrich I think we'll be in second.

----------


## Gazoo

Don't know if this has come up already, but this report says 25% of the turn out were voters from the Latter Day Saints.  And I was surprised to learn that there are more churches per capita in Nevada then any other state.  Not enough Episcopalians, I guess.  
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics...rmons-aplenty/

----------


## socal

> I'll be conservative and say about 4%, this is basing Clark off about a total of around 17,000 votes.


Using 4% of Clark reporting and extrapolating I get,

Romney...48.9%
Gingrich...20.8%
Paul........20.0%
Santorum.10.3%

----------


## Gravik

Feb 04, 2012 (45% of precincts reporting)
Mitt Romney	7,020	42.6%	
Newt Gingrich	4,287	26%	
Ron Paul	3,043	18.5%	
Rick Santorum	2,136	13%	
Other	0	0%

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Using 4% of Clark reporting and extrapolating I get,
> 
> Romney...48.9%
> Gingrich...20.8%
> Paul........20.0%
> Santorum.10.3%


Google has 5.8% reporting...

http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...FQQBQAodNTSp2w

----------


## Mark37snj

I figured out why Romney is getting so many votes overall. Im looking at CNN rebroadcast and its filled with chicks, and of course if there are women there then that means the guys are sure to follow. They are doing it to score points with their girlfriends.

----------


## Sarge

I woke up to get a glass of water. Props to those that showed up at the Adelson's caucus. I am proud of you.

As for the recount, without giving the first total, I just can't believe what I am reading. Nevada GOP blows it again.

----------


## socal

> Google has 5.8% reporting...
> 
> http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...FQQBQAodNTSp2w


I used 5.8% in my 1st calculation, but poster ssjevot pointed out that it was 5.8% of precincts but only approx 4% of votes, so I used that lower figure in the post you responded to.  That gave a slightly higher % of vote figure for RP.  You can see my earlier calc by following the posts backwards.

----------


## Chowder

So they still haven't counted all the votes yet? Interesting.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> So they still haven't counted all the votes yet? Interesting.


No, it seems they are working on their *third* full count, they just stopped reporting their progress at 5.8% precincts reporting in Clark County.

Which, frankly, sounds weird to me.  I'm not pulling the fraud chain, but something is not adding up to be sure.

----------


## Mark37snj

> No, it seems they are working on their *third* full count, they just stopped reporting their progress at 5.8% precincts reporting in Clark County.
> 
> Which, frankly, sounds weird to me.  I'm not pulling the fraud chain, but something is not adding up to be sure.


Official Fraud Chain <----- you know you wana, come on, it won't bite, its your friend

----------


## Lord Xar

> No, it seems they are working on their *third* full count, they just stopped reporting their progress at 5.8% precincts reporting in Clark County.
> 
> Which, frankly, sounds weird to me.  I'm not pulling the fraud chain, but something is not adding up to be sure.


Are there no honest or RP friendly people in the GOP for that county that know the results if they are counting tor the 3rd time?

Perhaps Ron won by a bigger margin and they want the Superbowl to downplay the results, since RP came in second... just hypothesizing.

----------


## akalucas

I'm thinking maybe its a close call between gingrich and paul if they were to add up the totals so they are making sure....i don't know

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm thinking maybe its a close call between gingrich and paul if they were to add up the totals so they are making sure....i don't know


That's my guess.  if two candidates are tied or one vote apart then someone is going to want to make extra-damn-triple-sure they get the count right.  What doesn't add up is that a prospective tie is clearly not coming out of Clark County...soooo   ?

Will the Clark Co results result in a near-tie or actual tie for the whole state? Statistically that would seem possible.  The recount panic seemed to kick off immediately after the "special" evening caucus results were reported.  

My guess is someone did the math, saw that Clark was leading to either a dead tie or ridiculously close for 2nd place, and decided they want to make 100% dam sure that Clark County doesn't get embarrassed by misreporting the ranking to place and show.

That's just a guess of course.

----------


## Antwan15

Please please please, tell me what is happining, I went to go see ron paul tonight, then went out for some drinks with my "associates" i have no idea what is going on, did i just see a ron paul supporter abused at the joke caucus, did we get second! I have never been so pissed and confused, please help

















11

----------


## Mark37snj

> Please please please, tell me what is happining, I went to go see ron paul tonight, then went out for some drinks with my "associates" i have no idea what is going on, did i just see a ron paul supporter abused at the joke caucus, did we get second! I have never been so pissed and confused, please help.


The overall voter turnout was reported as low all nite, but some say it is higher than last time.
The joke of a caucus turned out to be AWSOME for Ron Paul. Local Paul supporters showed up and OWNED it. There were quite a few supporters who spoke at that caucus and CNN covered it all. They gave awsome speeches. They really stepped up to the plate and delivered one for Dr. Paul. We won that vote.
Lots of weird stuff going on with the votes. A report of votes being taken into a gated community, tallies being changed or withdrawn after they were reported, and the last and biggest county holding off giving results till this mornin. Our turnout appears lower in almost all precincts and we lost votes across the board but so did other canidates. Gingrich appears to be pulling off an impossible surge.
In short we will either get 2nd or 3rd depending on the final votes to be reported. Its a nail biter.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Please please please, tell me what is happining, I went to go see ron paul tonight, then went out for some drinks with my "associates" i have no idea what is going on, did i just see a ron paul supporter abused at the joke caucus, did we get second! I have never been so pissed and confused, please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what the 11 is about

Yes a RP supporter was assaulted outside the sabbath-keeper's caucus, but he wasn't exactly lily-white innocent...though he wasn't the aggressor, and he clearly wasn't the one at fault there.  He voted previously and wanted to come in just to observe, and the special caucus people were pretty determined to keep out people who had already voted.

RP won the sabbath-keeper's caucus running away, with some 58% of the vote.

Clark county is on their third recount, and we aren't likely to know if we got 2nd or 3rd until something close to 9AM Eastern, 8AM Central, 7AM Mountain, as a guess.  Speculation says "around sunrise Las Vegas" for the full results of the Clark County caucus.

Clark County determines whether we took silver or bronze.

My idle speculation is that 2nd and 3rd are ridiculously close, which is why Clark is breaking their back to recount a third time and make sure their count is correct.

----------


## Lord Xar

Gunny, did u see the thread regarding some precincts might thrown out in Clark?

U know anything about that?





> Not sure what the 11 is about
> 
> Yes a RP supporter was assaulted outside the sabbath-keeper's caucus, but he wasn't exactly lily-white innocent...though he wasn't the aggressor, and he clearly wasn't the one at fault there.  He voted previously and wanted to come in just to observe, and the special caucus people were pretty determined to keep out people who had already voted.
> 
> RP won the sabbath-keeper's caucus running away, with some 58% of the vote.
> 
> Clark county is on their third recount, and we aren't likely to know if we got 2nd or 3rd until something close to 9AM Eastern, 8AM Central, 7AM Mountain, as a guess.  Speculation says "around sunrise Las Vegas" for the full results of the Clark County caucus.
> 
> Clark County determines whether we took silver or bronze.
> ...

----------


## Antwan15

> Not sure what the 11 is about
> 
> Yes a RP supporter was assaulted outside the sabbath-keeper's caucus, but he wasn't exactly lily-white innocent...though he wasn't the aggressor, and he clearly wasn't the one at fault there.  He voted previously and wanted to come in just to observe, and the special caucus people were pretty determined to keep out people who had already voted.
> 
> RP won the sabbath-keeper's caucus running away, with some 58% of the vote.
> 
> Clark county is on their third recount, and we aren't likely to know if we got 2nd or 3rd until something close to 9AM Eastern, 8AM Central, 7AM Mountain, as a guess.  Speculation says "around sunrise Las Vegas" for the full results of the Clark County caucus.
> 
> Clark County determines whether we took silver or bronze.
> ...


Thank you both!!!!! The 11 is because I had too much to drink, and, well, whoops! All I can say, is things look good in MN, sell out crowd tonight, was pretty intense, RP KILLED IT!!!! But seriously, WFT is going on in NV!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Thank you both!!!!! The 11 is because I had too much to drink, and, well, whoops! All I can say, is things look good in MN, sell out crowd tonight, was pretty intense, RP KILLED IT!!!! But seriously, WFT is going on in NV!


LOL no worries!  NV is looking weirder by the hour, actually.  Clark County is all SNAFU'd.  I expect ugliness to ensue now.  Apparently in several Clark County precincts, the ballot count does not match the registry of voters who attended.  That's disturbing.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Gunny, did u see the thread regarding some precincts might thrown out in Clark?
> 
> U know anything about that?


Saw that after I posted this.  I posted in that thread.  It's very disturbing.

----------


## Paulatized

It may be the NV establishment want the first reported results even though not complete to show Newt in 2nd which will be the thought that sticks in peoples minds, and then later report RP squeaking by with second place but by then the public will have the first reported results as the way it was. Or maybe it is just real close and they think it is better to recount now than to have to change the results later.   

Also, do you think if the actual caucus had taken place at 5:00 in the evening instead of at 9:00 in the morning that the overall results of the caucus would have been closer to the special Newt caucus, due to the young voter not getting up and out til noon?

----------


## jllundqu

Went to bed last night sure they would unf_k this mess by now... guess not.

----------


## anewvoice

> Also, do you think if the actual caucus had taken place at 5:00 in the evening instead of at 9:00 in the morning that the overall results of the caucus would have been closer to the special Newt caucus, due to the young voter not getting up and out til noon?


I think our % at the special caucus was more of an fu rather than a general showing. It was BS from the onset so they got exactly what they asked deserved.

----------


## Varin

Pretty shore Paul would have done a bit better if there had been an evening option as well. He wins young people and low income people two groups likely to work/sleep Saturday morning.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

I can't believe all of these caucus screw ups.
Either this crap is intentional, or these people are incompetent.

Either way, they all need to be fired or in jail. 

Oh, but let's democratize the Middle East! We'll show them how well we.....wait, no we won't....

----------


## ghengis86

Wtf is going on?  They're recounting Clark numerous times, sign ins and votes aren't matching, precincts might be dropped, Newt getting incredibly high numbers...

This $#@! stinks of manipulation.

----------


## kathy88

> Wtf is going on?  They're recounting Clark numerous times, sign ins and votes aren't matching, precincts might be dropped, Newt getting incredibly high numbers...
> 
> This $#@! stinks of manipulation.


Welcome to the Wide World of American Politics.

----------


## ghengis86

> Welcome to the Wide World of American Politics.


And since Romney won, and it's Super Bread Bowl and Circus day, the MSM will send any mention of irregularities down the memory hole, or if they do talk about anyone besides Romney, it will be "what does this mean for Frothy/Salamander?"

I picked a great week to quit sniffing glue...

----------


## Ronulus

Still nothing for 50% of clark?

----------


## camp_steveo

> Still nothing for 50% of clark?


google search 9:45 AM EST:
Results for Nevada Republican Caucus (U.S. Presidential Primary)
Feb 04, 2012 (71% of precincts reporting)
Mitt Romney	11,822	47.6%	
Newt Gingrich	5,623	22.7%	
Ron Paul	4,619	18.6%	
Rick Santorum	2,749	11.1%	
Other	0	0%

----------


## Ronulus

> google search 9:45 AM EST:
> Results for Nevada Republican Caucus (U.S. Presidential Primary)
> Feb 04, 2012 (71% of precincts reporting)
> Mitt Romney	11,822	47.6%	
> Newt Gingrich	5,623	22.7%	
> Ron Paul	4,619	18.6%	
> Rick Santorum	2,749	11.1%	
> Other	0	0%


The nvgopcaucus.com site shows 50.5% of clark, everything else is reported.

----------


## camp_steveo

> The nvgopcaucus.com site shows 50.5% of clark, everything else is reported.


I hate to sound suspicious, but is it possible that the NVGOP is holding the results until they think the media will treat it as an afterthought in order to take away from any bump Paul might have gotten?

----------


## MsDoodahs

So with half the vote so messed up that the NV GOP has to toss it, does that mean the vote will never be certified?

Has ANY state's vote been certified thus far?

I know Iowa wasn't, NH and SC were both riddled with fraud (dead voters) so one would think they couldn't be...

----------


## Ronulus

> I hate to sound suspicious, but is it possible that the NVGOP is holding the results until they think the media will treat it as an afterthought in order to take away from any bump Paul might have gotten?


Of course they could, they are accountable to nobody but themselves.

----------


## thelaibon

> I hate to sound suspicious


Always question your government.

----------


## neverseen

oh, i feel like playing conspiracy.  I remember reading that the people in NV hate the caucus process and want a primary again.  What if some GOP big shots gave a *wink*wink* to the local people to eff everything up to embarrass the state's caucus process and force the people/gop/voter whomever to go back to a primary to make things "easier."  THEN while flubbing things up and saying they would have to toss votes out they realized that it would swing the vote because they forgot the high population of clark makes their vote weigh heavy.  THEN they all panicked and went to bed to sleep on it since superbowl coverage would dominate sunday giving them time to figure out how to use excel before releasing the results they had at the beginning of the night.  

All they need to do is embarrass the party and state to force the primary next time.  Someone will probably say "opps, found that 1 list that i dropped on the floor, vote is okay now."

lawl.  that's what it is.  i'm sure of it.

----------


## bobburn

> So with half the vote so messed up that the NV GOP has to toss it, does that mean the vote will never be certified?
> 
> Has ANY state's vote been certified thus far?
> 
> I know Iowa wasn't, NH and SC were both riddled with fraud (dead voters) so one would think they couldn't be...


It's hard to call 0.045% of he vote "riddled" with fraud.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Really?
> 
> Do I have to do all of the work for you?  Really?
> 
> http://www.infoplease.com/us/census/...mographic.html - Iowa Demographics
> http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/epolls/ia  - Iowa Entrance Poll
> 
> 31-percent of voters in Iowa were under the age of 44.  Roughly 35-percent of the population in Iowa falls into that age group.  Now, consider that young people skew Democrat, and the difference between the expected turnout of voters under 44 compared to actual observed turnout was probably statistically insignificant, and if it was statistically significant, it had no impact on candidate placing or delegate counts.
> 
> ...


No, I don't "see".  

A great number of Ron's supporters are young.  That is the demographic that he targets.  Therefore, it is critical that they show up and the fact is, that many did not.

----------


## BKom

NV is a caucus in name only now. Once they decided to bind delegates by the preference vote, they removed any discretion from delegates. The only way that NV is a caucus is that it's made inconvenient for a great number of people. But thanks to Sheldon Adelson, there was even a mechanism to overcome that problem. 

I say we nominate Adelson for man of the year and give him the first "Paulian Champion of Freedom Award."

----------


## neverseen

> NV is a caucus in name only now. Once they decided to bind delegates by the preference vote, they removed any discretion from delegates. The only way that NV is a caucus is that it's made inconvenient for a great number of people. But thanks to Sheldon Adelson, there was even a mechanism to overcome that problem. 
> 
> I say we nominate Adelson for man of the year and give him the first "Paulian Champion of Freedom Award."


HAHHAHA, everyone should hit his facebook wall with, "From one Ron Paul supporter to another, Thank You."

Except he might get mad and give newt another 10mil :X

----------


## MsDoodahs

> It's hard to call 0.045% of he vote "riddled" with fraud.


Were those states able to certify or not?

----------


## skyorbit

When do we find out the clark county stuff?

----------


## bbwarfield

Soon as they can understand why all those ballots have "RomnPaulmney" and "Mitt Raulmeny" written in two inks.... apparently Romney is hard to spell according to the judges.

----------


## puppetmaster

All i know is low turnout along with what i saw from the precincts around me is that we should have done better. Mu h better

----------


## Jtorsella

@RalstonFlash
Jon Ralston
State staffers were dispatched to help county (that didn't help), Paul folks swarmed office at 3 AM, campaign attorneys involved. #nvcaucus

----------


## pauliticalfan

> All i know is low turnout along with what i saw from the precincts around me is that we should have done better. Mu h better


I think we did do better, it's just not being reported. I'm still madly suspicious about Washoe County. Numbers don't match the entrance polls at all, like they do for every other region.

----------


## carterm

RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
Paul up by 300 votes over Newt in Clark with just under 10K counted. Paul would need to extend lead to 1K. Possible, but not easy. #nvcaucus

----------


## carterm

> @RalstonFlash
> Jon Ralston
> State staffers were dispatched to help county (that didn't help), Paul folks swarmed office at 3 AM, campaign attorneys involved. #nvcaucus


glad to see campaign attorneys there.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> RalstonFlash Jon Ralston 
> Paul up by 300 votes over Newt in Clark with just under 10K counted. Paul would need to extend lead to 1K. Possible, but not easy. #nvcaucus


So a second place could still happen?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Just being rhetorical here but how F-ing hard is it to count names checked off on a damn card. Who's running these precincts? Have they demonstrated a 3rd grade level in math at least? My..... God

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> So a second place could still happen?


Absolutely. Clark has 70% of our state's population, and only 50% of that is reporting right now. Early twitter and MeetUp reports (see first 80 pages of this thread) seemed to indicate Paul was beating Gingrich in Clark precincts.

----------


## sailingaway

> So a second place could still happen?


Last night Nate Silver at Five Thirty Eight put together the reported results with the Clark county entrance polls and came up with Ron being behind second by 1%.  Definitely close enough to keep me interested, particularly since it didn't include the special caucus Ron won.

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> Just being rhetorical here but how F-ing hard is it to count names checked off on a damn card. Who's running these precincts? Have they demonstrated a 3rd grade level in math at least? My..... God


Nevada's education system is terrible. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/0..._n_894528.html

We'll likely be homeschooling, onlineschooling, or at the very least picking a decent charter school.

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

> Last night Nate Silver at Five Thirty Eight put together the reported results with the Clark county entrance polls and came up with Ron being behind second by 1%.  Definitely close enough to keep me interested, particularly since it didn't include the special caucus Ron won.


That sucks. I like Silver. Tends to be spot on.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> All i know is low turnout along with what i saw from the precincts around me is that we should have done better. Mu h better


How in the world does Ron Paul have 1500 people show up in RENO for his speech and only collects 1100 votes in Washoe county? You can combine Washoe, Carson, and a bunch of counties to exceed the 1500 who showed.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Down by 7% with almost half reporting... starting to think NV let us down.  I watched the special 'late-night' caucus on CNN that showed about 12 RP supporters killing it!  Someone needs to make a tube video of that...  Im depressed and going to bed now.. lord willing I will awake to good news... but not counting on it.  What the hell happened?? I thought 2nd place was in the bag.  This was supposed to be an easy 2nd!  If we can't get the vote out here... the rest of the country will only be harder.


"THEY" (the establishment who has a HUGE financial and power grab stake) doesn't only want to discourage people from voting for Ron Paul but "THEY" also want to discourage us from supporting him financially. We've been a power house for fund raising and the more they can discourage us and take our hopes away the less we'll give and the less they will have to come up with to counter what we give.

----------


## sailingaway

> That sucks. I like Silver. Tends to be spot on.


1% is pretty 'spot on' particularly when you remember those who go in unsure to a caucus have time, and arguments made, to change their minds from the entrance polls.  I absolutely am sure his MATH is correct, but that doesn't mean the entrance polls were.  Undecideds decide.

Still, given that, I'm expecting a very close third, but not 1000 votes behind.  But letting that sit in the public view, of course, will mean it is the number people remember

people are saying Gingrich didn't have organization, but his billionaire backer ABSOLUTELY did and was plugged into the system hugely. It would be like saying someone backed by the Daleys in Chicago ten years ago 'had no organization in Chicago'.

----------


## KingNothing

> How in the world does Ron Paul have 1500 people show up in RENO for his speech and only collects 1100 votes in Washoe county? You can combine Washoe, Carson, and a bunch of counties to exceed the 1500 who showed.


My guess is that people came from out of state and/or Clark county to see Paul.  That sort of thing has been happening in every state Paul's visited so far.

----------


## KingNothing

> Last night Nate Silver at Five Thirty Eight put together the reported results with the Clark county entrance polls and came up with Ron being behind second by 1%.  Definitely close enough to keep me interested, particularly since it didn't include the special caucus Ron won.


That's interesting.  I'd say that finishing that close to Newt is basically the same as beating him.

----------


## neverseen

> How in the world does Ron Paul have 1500 people show up in RENO for his speech and only collects 1100 votes in Washoe county? You can combine Washoe, Carson, and a bunch of counties to exceed the 1500 who showed.


Reno is a border city.  People come from far and wide to see paul.  Remember, voters do not equal supporters and supporters do not equal votes.

----------


## freedomonger

(I posted this in a thread that I think got erased)

I had more than a few conversations with folks at the caucus yesterday, and although we won in my precinct (a total of only 20 people showed), many of the older generation that I talked to were begrudgingly voting for Mitt, the reason....They believe "He is the only one who can beat Obama". 

Most of them watch Fox news and go on regurgitating the inane nonsense about Ron Paul not being electable. So, I tried an experiment and made it a point to talk to older people only, just to see what they were thinking, without them feeling defensive about their candidate of choice.   The way I approached talking with people was very non confrontational and friendly, casually standing around talking about the nice day, and other various random topics that all human being can relate to. The subject would eventually turn to the caucus and candidates. I always let the person I was talking to take it in that direction. What it seemed like they were doing was, looking for validation in their choice, hoping I'd agree with them.  I couldn't give them that, but when I would even suggest they give Ron Paul's message a chance, they would get a sour look on their face and turn from friendly to aloof instantly, not all of them, but most of them did this exact thing.  

These kind of people are really hard to talk to, they believe 100% of the crap Fox news tells them. These folks grew up during a time when their local news was actually somewhat credible though, so it's still really a powerful influence in their decision making.  I truly believe in my heart that the media is the only reason these otherwise nice, respectful, intelligent, folks became so indignant when an alternate option is offered.

 If I hear one more Mitt supporter say    " I'm voting for Mitt because he can beat Obama, and ALL WE NEED TO DO IS BEAT OBAMA",    I may lose my mind,  because this is so untrue!!!! Mitt is almost the same!!!  
So even though I agree that there may be fraud, I think the media has a LOT of people brainwashed into think Ron Paul simply can't win and Mitt is the only choice to beat Obama. I think the media manipulation is the main reason these caucus results are not what we hoped for. The masses are simply not paying enough attention.

----------


## Captain Shays

> This is always possible, but on a level playing field, and if all was played fair and square, it's highly likely Paul is doing better than any of these numbers reflect. I think if he were treated fairly, and we did not have so many questionable things happening at the primaries/caucuses - such as missing votes, disappearing votes, results changing, secret counts, propped up surges for other candidates..... it would be easier to swallow that maybe the support just isn't there. However, enough things have occurred to cast doubt on the integrity of some of these events (Iowa) and now here......the truth is we don't REALLY know the truth about where Paul stands. Everything we see outside of the actual voting events, indicates deeper support in places that are not materializing when the votes occur. Entrance polls not matching up close to end results........ Give Paul a fair shake. Don't jack around with the votes. Keep the integrity clean. And then if he loses, fair and square, so be it.


Also bear in mind how many times we have seen online polls get fudged, when we clearly won hands down only to hear that a candidate that Ron Paul beat was declared the winner. Or we could go back to CPAC convention when Fox played the footage from last year. Juat last night I heard a commentator on Fox say that all except for Ron Paul fairs pretty well in a head to head against Obama. Then in the weeks leading up to Iowa how many times did we hear that if Ron Paul wins Iowa it would discredit the Republican party and the Iowa primary? They were saying that because Ron Paul was polling #1 yet he mysteriously came in third. Or we can even go back to 07 and just the week before we raised $6.5 million in one day just a month after raising $4.3 million in one day while Ron Paul was polling a close 2nd or 3rd before New Hampshire and they excluded ONLY him from the debate saying that he didn't have enough support.

----------


## Bossobass

> Were those states able to certify or not?


No. Nor will they ever. And, everyone will quietly go back to sleep as another RP rip off slides into the record books.

Imagine that there was any evidence that the Super Bowl was fixed. The beer-swillers would riot in the streets.

Bosso

----------


## braane

I thought this was funny

----------


## KingNothing

> I thought this was funny



Well, in defense of CNN, they did the same thing in Paul's favor for a bit last night as well.

When Paul was up by a couple dozen votes, they showed him being a full percent higher than Gingrich, which wasn't the  case.

----------


## braane

> Well, in defense of CNN, they did the same thing in Paul's favor for a bit last night as well.
> 
> When Paul was up by a couple dozen votes, they showed him being a full percent higher than Gingrich, which wasn't the  case.


Oh. I shouldn't suggest that it's a conspiracy, just that there is something wrong with their algorithm.

----------


## fmarz1

are they still counting clark county? We still have a chance??

----------


## neverseen

> are they still counting clark county? We still have a chance??


I imagine they are just now getting started.  They were there LATE last night and it's now only 10am sunday morning there.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> No. Nor will they ever. And, everyone will quietly go back to sleep as another RP rip off slides into the record books.
> 
> Imagine that there was any evidence that the Super Bowl was fixed. The beer-swillers would riot in the streets.
> 
> Bosso


Thanks, and you're spot on re:  super bowl being fixed and the reaction we'd see.

Good to see you, hope all is well with you and yours.

MsD

----------


## Sarge

A special thank you to all of our people that have stayed up all night to keep the vote honest.

It is now 11am. and in one hour I turn into a pumpkin. I sure would like to know the results prior.

----------


## RPit

Well you can laugh all you want but then that means you round both up and you get 101% total,then something is wrong with the algorithm as well. Ron was down third in vote count so it makes sense to round down but round up for second place that is the only logical way of showing 100% if one isn't showing decimal points.

----------


## Txrose4ever

Aaargh! Just woke up and came to see what was going on. WTF? I have no confidence in this process anymore. The lid needs to be blown off this.......

----------


## specsaregood

> No. Nor will they ever. And, everyone will quietly go back to sleep as another RP rip off slides into the record books.
> *Imagine that there was any evidence that the Super Bowl was fixed. The beer-swillers would riot in the streets.*
> Bosso


http://www.thefixisin.net/


http://www.coasttocoastam.com/show/2010/06/12

----------


## RPit

> Aaargh! Just woke up and came to see what was going on. WTF? I have no confidence in this process anymore. The lid needs to be blown off this.......


There is nothing in this thread to be furious about. They we're displaying 2digit results and so it makes sense to do rounding like they did to keep it 100%

----------


## pauliticalfan

24 hours after some of these caucuses and still no results yet... WTF.

----------


## tribute_13

I went through a conspiracy theory phase in high school. Nowadays I tend to take whatever info I'm given with a LARGE grain of salt. I avoid Alex Jones, I despise the Ventura of today, and I cringe when I hear people talk about HAARP. But this is grade A election fixing. No conspiracy about it. When the Paul campaign dispatches attorneys for suspected vote fraud, it only reinforces my sneaking suspicion that something was going on last night in Clark County that we're not supposed to know about. After all it did happen back in 2008. I doubt the GOP has changed that much in NV since then. If anything, they were probably more prepared for RP.

----------


## Paul Or Nothing II

> I truly believe in my heart that the media is the only reason these otherwise nice, respectful, *intelligent*, folks became so indignant when an alternate option is offered.
> 
>  If I hear one more Mitt supporter say    " I'm voting for Mitt because he can beat Obama, and ALL WE NEED TO DO IS BEAT OBAMA",    I may lose my mind,  because this is so untrue!!!! Mitt is almost the same!!!  
> So even though I agree that there may be fraud, I think the media has a LOT of people brainwashed into think Ron Paul simply can't win and Mitt is the only choice to beat Obama. I think the media manipulation is the main reason these caucus results are not what we hoped for. The masses are simply not paying enough attention.


Intelligent? They may or mayn't be rest of the things you've described but intelligent? Intelligent people don't vote based on what other people (media) tells them! They do their god-damned homework & research the candidates!

As for "Mitt can beat Obama" thing, HE CAN'T because being pro-war, he's not going to attract Democrats & Independents the way Ron Paul would, ONLY Ron Paul can beat Obama because he's the ONLY anti-war candidate & vast majority of Dems & Indies are sick of wars

These people need to get thru their heads that if Paul isn't the GOP nominee then GOP CAN'T WIN because Paul WILL run 3rd party & sink their fricking ship; this message needs to get out.

Anyways, great that you were polite with them & everything, that's what I do too because it's like talking to little babies, & Paul-supporters have a bad rep of being nasty so great job there 

Anyways, one thing must be remembered though that it's a hard path & it's going to take patience & persistence & that things will only change when people change so keep spreading the message of liberty, that's what counts in the LONG-RUN, we can't expect things to change until people are taught about & embrace liberty, it's not about just this election, it's on-going battle, keep spreading liberty

----------


## Txrose4ever

> There is nothing in this thread to be furious about. They we're displaying 2digit results and so it makes sense to do rounding like they did to keep it 100%


NO, that's not it. Expected to see final results, and woke up to articles on Precincts possibly being thrown out, Paul way behind in 3rd.....etc......

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> are they still counting clark county? We still have a chance??





> I imagine they are just now getting started.  They were there LATE last night and it's now only 10am sunday morning there.


I doubt they will count today. It's Church, then Super Bowl. Just like Iowa we will not have the certified results for weeks. How nice that the count got cut with only Ron Paul's strongest county leaving him in third.

----------


## socal

> I thought this was funny


If the total of votes was between 24,968 and 24,991 inclusive, then Gingrich would get 23% rounded and Dr. Paul 18% rounded.  That vote total could occur if some votes went to other candidates like Cain, Bachmann, etc.

----------


## LisaNY

RT @RalstonFlash: .@AnjeanetteDamon No results yet? What in God's name are they doing?/ They're counting very slowly. Only a few people here
7 minutes ago via TweetDeck

@AnjeanetteDamon Anjeanette Damon
@Stars5Steve Yes. Romney is declared the winner. Margin between Gingrich and Paul still in question.
12 minutes ago via TweetDeck

I'm following these two on twitter for updates.

----------


## JK/SEA

Latest up date. http://www.politico.com/ Are they re-counting?...anyone else hear this?

----------


## braane

> If the total of votes was between 24,968 and 24,991 inclusive, then Gingrich would get 23% rounded and Dr. Paul 18% rounded.  That vote total could occur if some votes went to other candidates like Cain, Bachmann, etc.


Never considered that. Good point.

----------


## bbwarfield

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012...das-largest-c/ most uptodate information.... lawyers involved.... precincts set aside till decision made

----------


## swissaustrian

This is rapidly becoming a (sad) running gag: Nevada GOP is counting, again...

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Ballot box is a joke. $#@! is rigged against anti-establishment. You are relying on folks who have no qualm to squash you with any means necessary to uphold a fair process? Give me a break. We invade $#@!ing countries for billions of dollars. You think they won't pull any $#@! when there are TRILLIONS and TRILLIONS at stake here? Ha. It's time to take to the streets. Form local militia's and prepare for SHTF. 

When will you folks lose faith in the ballot box? The Soap Box is rigged against us in every corner. What's left? Perhaps if we all get our skulls bashed in by the Gestapo the mass might finally awaken? Nah. I doubt it. This country is such a joke, but the sad fact is most of the rest of the countries in the world are even worse!

----------


## sailingaway

any precinct in Clark dropped for technical reasons hurts Ron

----------


## neverseen

> any precinct in Clark dropped for technical reasons hurts Ron


Unless its all ballot stuffed big ones that newt randomly out performed in!

----------


## fc2008

Is this the working theory so far?

Unofficial ballots were handed out early morning at some locations, as reported yesterday.

The ballot box was stuffed causing more votes than people signed in, as reported yesterday and today.

Solution: Ignore the ballot stuffing and toss the unofficial ballots that were intentionally handed out, thereby squaring the numbers?

Anyone have precinct level reporting for Clark in 2008? Did strong Paul precincts from 08 get the unofficial ballots this year?

----------


## asurfaholic

> Ballot box is a joke. $#@! is rigged against anti-establishment. You are relying on folks who have no qualm to squash you with any means necessary to uphold a fair process? Give me a break. We invade $#@!ing countries for billions of dollars. You think they won't pull any $#@! when there are TRILLIONS and TRILLIONS at stake here? Ha. It's time to take to the streets. Form local militia's and prepare for SHTF. 
> 
> When will you folks lose faith in the ballot box? The Soap Box is rigged against us in every corner. What's left? Perhaps if we all get our skulls bashed in by the Gestapo the mass might finally awaken? Nah. I doubt it. This country is such a joke, but the sad fact is most of the rest of the countries in the world are even worse!


Do you realize how fast a local militia would be deemed a terrorist organization and wiped off the planet? Peaceful demonstration is what Paul adocates. I do support preparing for SHtF, but that should be done quietly.

----------


## GraspingForPeace

You know, why the hell do we not just have the media watching every step of the election including ballot counting? That way we have RECORDED EVIDENCE of the ballots being counted to ensure that no fraud is taking place?

----------


## Sarge

You trust the media to be fair and accurate?

I have not seen much that is accurate on their reporting this season. They say what they are told to say. 

I would trust the Salvation Army more for an accurate count.

----------


## carterm

AnjeanetteDamon Anjeanette Damon 
Party meeting with campaigns has ended. Count is picking up. More people in the room now. #nvcaucus

----------


## carterm

@elizcrum
Elizabeth Crum (E!!)
Sane GOPer on the actively disruptive wingnut contingent of Team Ron Paul: "Their camp is about 6 miles past the black helicopter hangar."

----------


## neverseen

> @elizcrum
> Elizabeth Crum (E!!)
> Sane GOPer on the actively disruptive wingnut contingent of Team Ron Paul: "Their camp is about 6 miles past the black helicopter hangar."


wat?

----------


## Lord Xar

Maybe somebody should tweet her "Sane RP'er on establishment status quo of TEAM Insider: "They are about 6 miles past the where the constitution hangs".

----------


## pauliticalfan

This has been the biggest cluster$#@! of an election I've ever seen. The GOP should be absolutely embarrassed.

----------


## puppetmaster

This is how easy it can be.
The elected chairman needed to make sure people signed in before he allowed a vote. It is that simple but even my RP supporting Chairman screwed it up. He even dropped his vote in without marking a vote and had to pull it out to vote..... incompetence is rampant. We did end up with fewer votes than sign ins though. We even had some people from other precincts drop votes in our folder. Then they came back to get them out....We had know idea which vote was there's....It was really stupid of our chairman. I should have gotten there earlier and been chair I guess. Just my observation

----------


## dancjm

I continue to be very confused.

Is there still hope for 2nd in NV??

----------


## Maestro232

We got f1st.  Not sure we'll be able to prove it though.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> I continue to be very confused.
> 
> Is there still hope for 2nd in NV??


I dont even know dude, it's so beyond confusing at this point. Totally inexplicable this crap can even be allowed to happen, seems surreal sometimes. Not sure what the status is though right now, but doesn't seem like he will be getting 2nd, since he was 6% behind Newt when they stopped the counting.

----------


## Paulistinian

Its sounding like Paul may have beaten ROMNEY by winning 1st in Clark County...

----------


## dancjm

> I dont even know dude, it's so beyond confusing at this point. Totally inexplicable this crap can even be allowed to happen, seems surreal sometimes. Not sure what the status is though right now, but doesn't seem like he will be getting 2nd, since he was 6% behind Newt when they stopped the counting.


Thanks for the reply. They have stopped counting?

----------


## Maestro232

What are you're reasons?

----------


## JuicyG

> I dont even know dude, it's so beyond confusing at this point. Totally inexplicable this crap can even be allowed to happen, seems surreal sometimes. Not sure what the status is though right now, but doesn't seem like he will be getting 2nd, since he was 6% behind Newt when they stopped the counting.


Perhaps there`s still a chance for 2nd place. Polls showed Paul on 4th so 2nd or 3d won`t be that bad. At current %(what`s counted so far), 19% Paul and 24% Newt, they both get 2 delegates and Romney gets 11. 
If we get 2nd place from Newt, there`ll still be only 2 delegates. It would help though to score a 2nd place to prove Paul is the alternative to Romney and not Gingrich.

Thing is Gingrich had the momentum on his side after this 1st place finish in SC and 2nd place finish in Florida. Was bound to do well in Nevada also.

----------


## fc2008

> I continue to be very confused.
> 
> Is there still hope for 2nd in NV??


There's always some hope when the establishment counts the votes. But we're in a situation where the establishment is deciding what votes not to count.

----------


## dancjm

> Its sounding like Paul may have beaten ROMNEY by winning 1st in Clark County...


I don't understand, according to http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...FQQBQAodNTSp2w Romney has over 50% of the total so far, 5.1k to RP's 1.7k (50% of results in). So it looks like Romney has taken/will take Clark County fairly comfortably, I thought it was just a case of beating Gingrich by a wide enough margin to take RP up to 2nd overall in NV? Am I missing something?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> This has been the biggest cluster$#@! of an election I've ever seen. The GOP should be absolutely embarrassed.


Yep

   

http://www.facebook.com/CCRPNV

----------


## puppetmaster

> Perhaps there`s still a chance for 2nd place. Polls showed Paul on 4th so 2nd or 3d won`t be that bad. At current % 19%Paul and 24% Newt, they both get 2 delegates and Romney gets 11. 
> If we get 2nd place from Newt, *there`ll still be only 2 delegates*. It would help though to score a 2nd place to prove Paul is the alternative to Romney and not Gingrich.
> 
> Thing is Gingrich had the momentum on his side after this 1st place finish in SC and 2nd place finish in Florida. Was bound to do well in Nevada also.


Delegates are a total different thing. The ranking of this popularity vote have nothing to do with delegates. I bet we have the majority of delegates which we will take to the county meeting coming in March

----------


## wayzupusc

Not as of 15 minutes ago per Anjeanette Damon of the Las Vegas Sun.  Her tweet page is interesting timeline...

http://twitter.com/#!/AnjeanetteDamon

----------


## wayzupusc

SIAP --- "trouble box" of questionable ballots in Clark County

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012...g-trouble-box/

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> This is how easy it can be.
> The elected chairman needed to make sure people signed in before he allowed a vote. It is that simple but even my RP supporting Chairman screwed it up. He even dropped his vote in without marking a vote and had to pull it out to vote..... incompetence is rampant. We did end up with fewer votes than sign ins though. We even had some people from other precincts drop votes in our folder. Then they came back to get them out....We had know idea which vote was there's....It was really stupid of our chairman. I should have gotten there earlier and been chair I guess. Just my observation


WHo the hell prepped the Ron Paul people for these precincts? That's where the problem lays...



here's a little synopsis of the posts by the NVGOP

From first post of election results onward through the night
*
Ron Paul:* *29.4%*

*Ron Paul:* *21.5%*

*Ron Paul:* *19.4%*

*Ron Paul:* *18.7%*

*Ron Paul: 18.6%*

----------


## puppetmaster

we had many training sessions but we cannot control who comes and who actually becomes chair.

----------


## Maestro232

"Trouble Box" is a false flag for bigger shananegins.

----------


## neverseen

> "Trouble Box" is a false flag for bigger shananegins.


reading the article it says some people wrote two names, etc.  "irregularities" this would be expected IMO

----------


## Lord Xar

> Not as of 15 minutes ago per Anjeanette Damon of the Las Vegas Sun.  Her tweet page is interesting timeline...
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/AnjeanetteDamon


that isn't enough to beat newt it seems. This is bull$#@!. Why is it that when exit polling shows someone beating ron by n%, it ends up being n% x 3.. YET when Ron is winning in exit polling it ends up being n% x .5

Always fishy $#@!.

----------


## Aratus

> Yep
> 
>    
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/CCRPNV


i went to sleep/offline when LANDER CONTY reached the 100 percentile!!!!! 
i take it  CLARK is still out and the GOP is still timewarped inside 1867-~-???

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Pretty cyncial bitch


> @elizcrum
> Elizabeth Crum (E!!)
> Sane GOPer on the actively disruptive wingnut contingent of Team Ron Paul: "Their camp is about 6 miles past the black helicopter hangar."





> *Elizabeth Crum (E!!)*
>        @elizcrum Las Vegas, NV
>        Co-host of The Agenda on KSNV/News3 in Las Vegas.  NevadaNewsBureau.com publisher. E!! blogger.  Political junkie. Foodie.  NE sports fan. Opinions = mine.
> http://www.elizabethcrum.com/


Checkout these posts on those covering the fiasco Chuck has been forwarding some. NOTE: Look what PPP tweeted... The Romney Election Campaign Polster.




> ChuckMuth   Chuck Muth                                                   
> *"Right now no one is suing us." Success, NV GOP style.* bit.ly/x9IykW #*nvcaucus*”
>    2 minutes ago  
> 
> ChuckMuth   Chuck Muth                                                   
> *Lord help me, I love a good outrageous Las Vegas spectacle!* No, not #*nvcaucus*. Lingerie Bowl IX! 40-yard line seats. Tune in on MTV2 now!
>    10 minutes ago  
> 
> ChuckMuth   Chuck Muth                                                   
> ...

----------


## neverseen

Doesn't that just look like a USSR type logo.  lol.  who designed that :X

----------


## kill the banks

> Maybe somebody should tweet her "Sane RP'er on establishment status quo of TEAM Insider: "They are about 6 miles past the where the constitution hangs".


right

----------


## dancjm

> Doesn't that just look like a USSR type logo.  lol.  who designed that :X


Haha! That is exactly what I thought. I thought it was a joke. Props for going the extra mile and posting a comparison. +rep.

----------


## pauliticalfan

^I'm now convinced the CCRP is trolling us all. No way they're legitimate.

----------


## neverseen

I seriously don't think they will make it before kickoff!

----------


## affa

> All i know is low turnout along with what i saw from the precincts around me is that we should have done better. Mu h better


Do you mean that you saw low RP turnout, or that you saw high RP turnout and the official numbers don't jive?

----------


## affa

> Well you can laugh all you want but then that means you round both up and you get 101% total,then something is wrong with the algorithm as well. Ron was down third in vote count so it makes sense to round down but round up for second place that is the only logical way of showing 100% if one isn't showing decimal points.


No. You need to follow rounding throughout.  This is why most trusted sources will often have a:
*Numbers may not add up to 100% due to rounding issues.

You can't just choose which numbers to round which way.  
Imagine if the percents between two people are:  49.5%, and 50.5%.   If you absolutely insist on rounding (which is silly to begin with) you need to display this as 50/51, not 51/49.   The second distorts actual results and makes the lead seem far more significant than it is - you're adding an entire point of difference, which can be significant.   The 50/51 may look odd at first glance, but forces people to look at the numbers, which explain away the discrepancy.

----------


## ichirix

63.1% of Clark reporting

Gingrich 5926
Paul 5049

Gap down to 877!

----------


## Maximus

Woah it's moving again

----------


## One Last Battle!

We're closing in somewhat.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Closed 130 votes in with 6% of the overall vote, got to be better than that

----------


## Maximus

Still 400 precincts to go...

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Quickly extrapolating the totals, im getting 

Paul:2939
Newt:2355

Net gain for Paul: 584
Current deficit: 877

----------


## One Last Battle!

Up to 64.7% reporting

Paul: 5110
Gingrich: 5982

(we gained about 50 votes)

----------


## CTRattlesnake

I dont really see it, i think newt grabs second by about 300-400 votes

----------


## puppetmaster

> Do you mean that you saw low RP turnout, or that you saw high RP turnout and the official numbers don't jive?


I mean Paul turnout was good and the rest was all split up. The four precincts that I saw we should have been second at worst.

My precinct has 400 or so republican voters and less than 40 showed up. We had 9 delegate positions and we filled most of them with Paul people.

----------


## dusman

I love you guys. 

Within minutes of new results coming out, you are already on top of it.. as we sit here impatiently waiting for updates. Keep in mind, I'm in the Super Bowl city (Indy), bought beer on Sunday (illegal on Sundays... except for "growlers") so we can watch Caucus results instead of the Super Bowl.

Cheers to you all.

----------


## UK4Paul

US spreads democracy around the world... can't count 30,000 votes in Nevada...

----------


## VegasPatriot

80.9% reporting (1456/1800)
This page updates automatically
Cycle Candidates


All Candidates


Romney
48.1%
13,086


Gingrich
22.1%
6,004


Paul
18.8%
5,122


Santorum
10.7%
2,910

----------


## jkob

> Doesn't that just look like a USSR type logo.  lol.  who designed that :X


that has to be intentional

----------


## Savvy Jack

Increases since the 50% stall

Mit +1,264
Paul +503
Newt +381
Sant  missed it

----------


## Lord Xar

is that following the exit polling?

----------


## justatrey

I think exit polling said Paul 19%, Newt 19.5% (CNN)?

----------


## skyorbit

Have there been anymore precincts reporting?

----------


## neverseen

geeze! this is crazy... STILL not done lol

----------


## neverseen

> AnjeanetteDamon Anjeanette Damon 
> OK, so with all precincts counted except the "trouble" precincts, that means they've got 238 precincts w/ problems #nvcaucus


So we get 3rd.  Thousands of votes to be thrown out...

----------


## Grindleader

How the heck can they just toss out votes?  I mean WTF?  Why even bother putting it to a vote then?

----------


## neverseen

ging just went down .3%


88.9% reporting (1600/1800)
This page updates automatically
Cycle Candidates

All Candidates

Romney
49.6%
15,025

Gingrich
21.3%
6,457

Paul
18.5%
5,600

Santorum
10.3%
3,133

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> that has to be intentional


I dunno if it's intentional or Freudian, but the cold fact is America has been taken over by communists.

This sounds like the scary rhetoric at the height of the Cold War eh?  But it's truth.

Consider for a moment that Progressive Democrats are based in Marxist Communism, and Neoconservative Republicans are based in Trotskyite Communism.  Every four years (or two years considering Congress) we have to choose between the blue communists and the red communists, and every four years (or two) we ratchet down tighter and tighter into a communist state no matter who wins.

Truth is stranger than fiction.

----------


## neverseen

moved again,


Nevada Caucus
February 4, 2012
88.9% reporting (1601/1800)
This page updates automatically
Cycle Candidates

All Candidates

Romney
49.6%
15,033

Gingrich
21.3%
6,463

Paul
18.5%
5,611

Santorum
10.3%
3,133

----------


## nyrgoal99

There are between 14-20K votes missing

WTF?

----------


## J_White

what happened to the info that 60k people would take part ? how come only about 30k votes come up as the total ?
did they dump the rest of the votes ?

----------


## neverseen

FINAL numbers:

Nevada Caucus
February 4, 2012
100% reporting (1800/1800)
This page updates automatically
Cycle Candidates

All Candidates

Romney
50.0%
16,486

Gingrich
21.1%
6,956

Paul
18.7%
6,175

Santorum
9.9%
3,277

----------


## goldpants

> I dunno if it's intentional or Freudian, but the cold fact is America has been taken over by communists.
> 
> This sounds like the scary rhetoric at the height of the Cold War eh?  But it's truth.
> 
> Consider for a moment that Progressive Democrats are based in Marxist Communism, and Neoconservative Republicans are based in Trotskyite Communism.  Every four years (or two years considering Congress) we have to choose between the blue communists and the red communists, and every four years (or two) we ratchet down tighter and tighter into a communist state no matter who wins.
> 
> Truth is stranger than fiction.


I guess former Congressman Larry McDonald was right all along. For those that never read his books or saw his few YouTube clips, I highly recommend them.

----------


## mosquitobite



----------


## mosquitobite



----------


## goldpants

Great clips mosquitobite, thanks

----------


## UK4Paul

Only 6,000 people in a state of how many people?

----------


## PaleoPaul

UK4Paul: It's a caucus, not a primary. Caucuses require greater organization, discipline, and an attention span that lasts longer than 2 seconds.

In a primary, you sign your name, go into the booth, and vote. Whereas in a caucus, you sign in, you're directed to a room, you sit (or stand) and watch people make the cases for their candidate, then you go off and vote. Not as many people would show up for that due to the short attention span of our country. A primary, however, accomodates short attention spans.  Plus, taking time to caucus shows how supportive you are of a candidate, IMO.

----------

